# Foster Parents - Fur kids



## Cindi

It seems a lot of people here are getting into fostering or have been involved for a while. I think we should have our own thread so we can brag about how wonderful our foster babies are.   We can share stories and tips. I guess I will start.

Today I received a call that there are 2 kittens that need a foster home to recover in or they would be put to sleep today. :cry:  I don't have all the info yet but each of them has to have a leg removed. They are just babies! I of course said yes and the rescue just called to vet and told him not to put them to sleep. Whew! I will update when I get more info. Here are a couple of pics of KJ and Noel. Keep them in your thoughts. They each have a tough surgery ahead.


----------



## buzzytoes

I wonder if maybe I could talk my DH into fostering a cat as opposed to a dog to start with. We have three cats and two dogs but cats take up less room right? 

Hope those kitties have a quick recovery!


----------



## poopsie

Oh those poor precious little fluffs :cry:

Why do they need surgery? 

It sickens and enrages me to no end how many wonderful animals are killed because there is no home for them and yet breeders keep churning out 'designer' kittens and puppies. 

Bless you for helping them!


----------



## lvn19644

Cindi they are gorgeous :-0).    They are in my thoughts for a fast recovery.

I think it is a good idea that you started a thread on fostering.  

Dawn


----------



## clevercat

Oh, they are beautiful.....lots of luck with the surgery little ones! Poor babies.


----------



## dusty paws

Sending prayers and good thoughts!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

What beautiful babies!! Lots of luck and I hope they settle in ok!


----------



## bnjj

Oh, how sweet!  That little face peering out of the box.  Awww.

I have thought many times about fostering but I don't have a room where I could keep them separate from my cats.


----------



## clevercat

bnjj said:


> Oh, how sweet! That little face peering out of the box. Awww.
> 
> I have thought many times about fostering but* I don't have a room where I could keep them separate from my cats*.


 
This is how fostering began for me - I don't have a spare room so a very, very desperate kitten and his surrogate Mum came to live in my bathroom for a few weeks before heading off to an exciting new life in the countryside. I had almost six weeks of tippy-toeing around the bathroom and watching the kitten turn from a tiny scrap at death's door into a thriving bundle of purrs. So worth it.....


----------



## cats n bags

I stole this off Ravelry, so it is not new, but I think it belongs here too.

It is said that when animals die they dont go to heaven, they go to the Rainbow Bridge where they wait for their owners. The area around the Rainbow Bridge is sunny, warm but not too warm, flowers, grass and all the animals have been restored to a youthful healthy state. 

On one particular day it was unlike most days at Rainbow Bridge , this day dawned cold and gray, damp as a swamp and as dismal as could be imagined. All of the recent arrivals had no idea what to think, as they had never experienced a day like this before. 

But the animals who had been waiting for their beloved people knew exactly what was going on and started to gather at the pathway leading to The Bridge to watch. 
It wasnt long before an elderly dog came into view, head hung low and tail dragging. The other animals, the ones who had been there for a while, knew what his story was right away, for they had seen this happen far too often. 

He approached slowly, obviously in great emotional pain, but with no sign of injury or illness. Unlike all of the other animals waiting at The Bridge, this animal had not been restored to youth and made healthy and vigorous again! As he walked toward The Bridge, he watched all of the other animals watching him. He knew he was out of place here and the sooner he could cross over, the happier he would be. 

But, alas, as he approached The Bridge, his way was barred by the appearance of an Angel who apologized, but told him that he would not be able to pass. Only those animals who were with their people could pass over Rainbow Bridge . 

With no place else to turn to, the elderly animal turned towards the fields before The Bridge and saw a group of other animals like himself, also elderly. They werent playing, but rather simply lying on the green grass, forlornly staring out at the pathway leading to The Bridge. And so, he took his place among them, watching the pathway and waiting. 

One of the newest arrivals at The Bridge didnt understand what he had just witnessed and asked one of the animals that had been there for a while to explain it to him. 
You see, that poor animal was abandoned by his owners. He was turned into a shelter just as you see him now, an older animal with his fur graying and his eyes clouding. He never made it out of the shelter and passed on. Because he had no family to give his love to, he has no one to escort him across The Bridge.  

The first animal thought about this for a minute and then asked, So what will happen now? 

As he was about to receive his answer, the clouds suddenly parted and the gloom lifted. 

Approaching The Bridge could be seen a single person and among the older animals, a whole group was suddenly bathed in a golden light and they were all young and healthy again, just as they were in the prime of life. 

Watch, and see said the second animal. 

A second group of animals from those waiting came to the pathway and bowed low as the person neared. At each bowed head, the person offered a pat on the head or a scratch behind the ears. The newly restored animals fell into line and followed him towards The Bridge. 

They all crossed The Bridge together. 

What happened? 

That was a rescuer. The animals you saw bowing in respect were those who found new homes because of his work. They will cross when their new families arrive. Those you saw restored were those who never found homes. When a rescuer arrives, they are allowed to perform one, final act of rescue. They are allowed to escort those poor animals that they couldnt place on earth, across The Rainbow Bridge.  

I think I like rescuers, said the first animal. 

So does GOD, was the reply.


----------



## Cindi

OK, I just cried my eyes out.     I loved that.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> OK, I just cried my eyes out.  I loved that.


 
Me too.... sitting here with tears pouring down my face. *Cats*, that was beautiful.


----------



## Cindi

I have an adopter interested in Baby Ruth. She is such a sweet, lovable girl. I am SO going to miss her when she goes to her forever home. But I will be happy if her Christmas gift is a forever family. My little clown.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Me too.... sitting here with tears pouring down my face. *Cats*, that was beautiful.




That and that stupid ASPCA commercial "In The Arms of the Angels" was just on.DBF asked me once why I always changed the channel when it came on so the next time it showed I made him watch it while I left the room (of course I still :cry: just thinking about it. He didn't make it through the entire commercial either. I have always thought it was so unfair that those poor 'unwanted' animals were alone on the other side too. I plan on taking a s#!tload of 'em with me when I cross.


----------



## Cindi

Well, I knew it. They looked at 5 cats and choose Baby Ruth. So my foster girl did get her forever home as her Christmas gift. And since this is their second adoption from us they were allowed to take her home today. I am so happy for her although I did cry all the way home. Such a sap. LOL


----------



## ILuvShopping

i would LOVE to foster.
i think when i'm down to two cats I will look more seriously into it


----------



## Cindi

I just went through my foster list. I have fostered 52 cats in the last 3 years!   With Baby Ruth today it makes 50 that have found forever homes. That makes me happy.


----------



## poopsie

Oh Cindi-----that is so impressive!!!!  

I would love to be able to do that. As it is, I am pushing it with the 6/7 cats I have now. The rules say I am only supposed to have 2.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I just went through my foster list. I have fostered 52 cats in the last 3 years!  With Baby Ruth today it makes 50 that have found forever homes. *That makes me happy*.


 That makes you an angel! I am so, so happy for Baby Ruth - the perfect Christmas gift, a Forever Home.


----------



## Cindi

I picked up a new foster boy today. They are calling him Ralo but I think I am going to change it. I am waiting for him to tell him if he likes it or not. He had his leg amputated on Tuesday and is doing really well today. I took him to my vet and they are all in love with him there. He purred with the paws going through the entire exam. Here is a pic of him before the surgery. I don't want to post the after pic, too graphic. But he is doing great. He is going to be a REALLY hard one to send to his forever home. He is an angel.


----------



## clevercat

He looks a lot like my Phillip, with his little toupee! What a sweetie-pie :cloud9

You don't think, maybe -as you mention he is an angel and you are already falling for him.....maybe Malcolm sent him along? 
There's a little chant going on over here this morning..... Keephim! Keephim! Keephim! 

He is lovely,Cindi - and very lucky to have you to take care of him.....


----------



## Cindi

I have to admit I am already in love with him and I think Hubby feels the same way. BUT he is still in the "we have too many" phase. LOL  I lost 2 of my 3 legged cats in the last 2 years, Lucky and Sadie. I wouldn't put it past them to send him my way. The rescue has a REALLY hard time finding foster homes for amputation post ops and the vet will not do the surgery unless they have somewhere to go right away. He would have been put down if he didn't find foster care.   . But since I adopted Happy from them they knew I would take him. He is doing much better today and has decided he likes the name Tommy so Tommy it is. I feel so bad keeping him in the crate. He really wants to come out and play but the vet said he needs a day or 2 more until the incision heals up some. Here is the little prisoner.   Available for adoption if anyone is looking!  





clevercat said:


> He looks a lot like my Phillip, with his little toupee! What a sweetie-pie :cloud9
> 
> You don't think, maybe -as you mention he is an angel and you are already falling for him.....maybe Malcolm sent him along?
> There's a little chant going on over here this morning..... Keephim! Keephim! Keephim!
> 
> He is lovely,Cindi - and very lucky to have you to take care of him.....


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I have to admit I am already in love with him and I think Hubby feels the same way. BUT he is still in the "we have too many" phase. LOL I lost 2 of my 3 legged cats in the last 2 years, Lucky and Sadie. I wouldn't put it past them to send him my way. The rescue has a REALLY hard time finding foster homes for amputation post ops and the vet will not do the surgery unless they have somewhere to go right away. He would have been put down if he didn't find foster care.  . But since I adopted Happy from them they knew I would take him. He is doing much better today and has decided he likes the name Tommy so Tommy it is. I feel so bad keeping him in the crate. He really wants to come out and play but the vet said he needs a day or 2 more until the incision heals up some. Here is the little prisoner.  Available for adoption if anyone is looking!


 
See - it's another *sign* - that he has chosen the same name as my PBB! 
He is adorable - that's a great sign that he wants to come out and play already, isn't it.... give him a few days to work his 'Tommy Magic' on the husband......


----------



## Cindi

You're right! I totally forgot your new baby is named Tommy. LOL  Definitely a sign. I will have to tell him to amp up the "Tommy Magic". 





clevercat said:


> See - it's another *sign* - that he has chosen the same name as my PBB!
> He is adorable - that's a great sign that he wants to come out and play already, isn't it.... give him a few days to work his 'Tommy Magic' on the husband......


----------



## Cindi

Tommy has already made himself at home. Right now he is sitting on my reading chair with Bellis just making biscuits on the blanket. I do believe I am in love. I will put a couple of pics in the next post since his incision is showing. It is nothing horrible but some might not want to see it. If you don't want to see it please skip the next post.


----------



## Cindi

Tommy pics


----------



## clevercat

What a brave and beautiful boy...... he is lovely. 
I believe I am also in love.....


----------



## clevercat

So, how is the young man getting on?


----------



## Cindi

He is doing great! My 2 foster girls are even happy with him and they hiss at everyone. LOL  He is just the sweetest little boy. Every time I sit down he is on my lap. When I stop petting him he gets up and bumps my hand. Just a little love sponge. And he takes his pills with no problems. Just the perfect cat. Here is a pic of "foster cat dinner time" last night. Doesn't he look like he could be MJ's brother?





clevercat said:


> So, how is the young man getting on?


----------



## clevercat

Ooh he is so CUTE! Sooooo - has he worked his Tommy magic yet? Are you keeping him? There's a whole kitteh committeh over here, willing it to happen


----------



## Cindi

It is not me he has to convince. I told him he really need to work on Hubby if he wants to stay. This morning Hubby came down and told me he was just sitting with and petting Tommy in my reading chair and that Tommy was just purring away. That sounds like Tommy magic to me.  Now he just has to turn it up full blast. LOL  Between that and your "kitteh Committeh" hopefully he is home. 






clevercat said:


> Ooh he is so CUTE! Sooooo - has he worked his Tommy magic yet? Are you keeping him? There's a whole kitteh committeh over here, willing it to happen


----------



## cats n bags

_keep him...keep him...keep him_


----------



## poopsie

He is just lovely!

Why did he need an amputation? It looks like it is healing well.


keephimkeephimkeephimkeephimkeephimkeephimkeephim


----------



## Cindi

He was hit by a car after someone threw him onto the highway. :cry:  Hopefully that person will have a long, horrible, painful death. What kind of monster does that??? Especially to such a sweet little cat!

Me and Tommy are trying our best to convince hubby he needs to stay. Keep the "keep him" thoughts coming hubby's way. 






poopsie2 said:


> He is just lovely!
> 
> Why did he need an amputation? It looks like it is healing well.
> 
> 
> keephimkeephimkeephimkeephimkeephimkeephimkeephim


----------



## poopsie

Oh the poor little thing. Seriously, wtf is wrong with people? At least someone rescued him from the road. He could have been killed! I hope whoever did it roasts forever.




keephimkeephimkeephimkeephimkeephimkeephimkeephim


----------



## lvn19644

Cindi

Tommy is adorable.  Sending my "keep him" thoughts your way :-0).


----------



## clevercat

My little ones are still doing the chant, too......keephimkeephimkeephimkeephimkeephimkeephimkeephim.......


----------



## cats n bags

_keep him...keep him...keep him..._

Tommy,
Be sure to put purry little snorts in Mr. Cindi's ear. Peoples can't resist the purr-snorts. 


_keep him...keep him...keep him..._


----------



## Miss Kris

Cindi, where are you located?  I am actually trying to adopt through some PA shelters and the foster moms that I have tried to contact don't seem to ever reply!


----------



## Cindi

I volunteer with 2 rescues. One is in Philadelphia, PA  and one is in Allentown, PA (about an hour from Philly). I am about 45 minutes from Philly. The 2 rescues are called NAR (Northeast Animal Rescue) and The Cat Shack. I don't know why they wouldn't reply. How are they going to get their fosters adopted?? What type of pet are you looking for?






Miss Kris said:


> Cindi, where are you located? I am actually trying to adopt through some PA shelters and the foster moms that I have tried to contact don't seem to ever reply!


----------



## donnaoh

Oh boy! All you foster parents are just phenomenal!! If I were a foster parent I would end up being called the crazy cat lady of the city!


----------



## Miss Kris

Cindi said:


> I volunteer with 2 rescues. One is in Philadelphia, PA  and one is in Allentown, PA (about an hour from Philly). I am about 45 minutes from Philly. The 2 rescues are called NAR (Northeast Animal Rescue) and The Cat Shack. I don't know why they wouldn't reply. How are they going to get their fosters adopted?? What type of pet are you looking for?



Cat!  I have two and want a third...one that is playful for my one kitty since the other likes to be on her own.  I have been approved and have emailed several foster parents and heard back from 2. I'm getting really frustrated. I am actually trying in Philly.


----------



## Cindi

I have 2 foster cats at my house. 2 girls about 9-10 months each. Both VERY friendly lap cats and very playful. Molly is an orange tabby and Mary Jane is black and white. Here are their pages: They are from The Cat Shack.

http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=3859971

http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=3568807

Or you can check out NAR's website. They are the group in Philly.



http://nar.rescuegroups.org/






Miss Kris said:


> Cat! I have two and want a third...one that is playful for my one kitty since the other likes to be on her own. I have been approved and have emailed several foster parents and heard back from 2. I'm getting really frustrated. I am actually trying in Philly.


----------



## Miss Kris

Cindi said:


> I have 2 foster cats at my house. 2 girls about 9-10 months each. Both VERY friendly lap cats and very playful. Molly is an orange tabby and Mary Jane is black and white. Here are their pages: They are from The Cat Shack.
> 
> http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=3859971
> 
> http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=3568807
> 
> Or you can check out NAR's website. They are the group in Philly.
> 
> 
> 
> http://nar.rescuegroups.org/



 Bah!  Well I live almost 2 hours away and I see that you guys only adopt an hour.  What if I drove to pick them up rather than have them delivered?

PS:  I fostered once and her name was Molly...and I love your Molly!....wink wink...


----------



## Miss Kris

I LOVE blossom too on the NAR site!!


----------



## Miss Kris

Also like Mindy and Poppy!  Is there any help you can give before I apply?  Like matching me to one of these?  My vet is going to think I'm nuts because this will be the third shelter/rescue calling.  The first is the one without the fosters responding, though I was already approved to adopt, the second is making me uncomfy - asked my vet for copies of my pets' medical records which just seems odd to me (inquiring is fine, but copies seems a bit much?) and this will be the third!  So, if you can help with the best match for me before I apply, I would really appreciate it!!  Will make it much smoother!  

Just to sum it up:  interested in your Molly, Blossom, Mindy, and Poppy!  I have 2 cats, a Himalayan and a mini Persian, and a dog- a cavalier king Charles. The Himalayan keeps to herself but the Persian is very playful and def needs a playmate.  The dog is very gentle and easy going. The Persian came after he did so I have no worries about the dog having issues with the new cat.  The dog is 3, Persian is 2, and the Himalayan will be 4. Both cats are girls and the dog is a boy. All have been spayed/neutered, up to date on all shots, no diseases or health issues.  

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Miss Kris

Or these kittens, but there is no POC for the owners and they are private listings through you guys:  http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=3987828

http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=3751850


----------



## Cindi

Took it to PM.  





Miss Kris said:


> Or these kittens, but there is no POC for the owners and they are private listings through you guys: http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=3987828
> 
> http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=3751850


----------



## Cindi

Tommy is doing MUCH better. This morning I found him on the 2nd level of the cat treee. It made me smile.


----------



## clevercat

Aaawwww, look at him, what a little angel.
So has he worked his Tommy Magic on Mr Cindi Husband yet?

Keephimkeephimkeephimkeephimkeephim etc. etc.


----------



## cats n bags

Tommy is doing really well.  He'll be on the top perch in no time.


keep him...keep him...keep him


----------



## buzzytoes

Clearly no one told him he is now missing a leg. Go Tommy!


----------



## Cindi

Tommy is working his magic but only time will tell. In a week or so I will tell a little white lie ( I hope it's a lie) and tell him someone wants to meet Tommy. His reaction will decide. If he panics Tommy stays. LOL


----------



## buzzytoes

That totally sounds like something I would do. Good luck!


----------



## cats n bags

I'll take him!

It might take aboout 15-20 years to get out there to pick him up.  Would you mind holding him for me?  

_keep him...keep him...keep him..._


----------



## Cindi

Ummmm, yea.....that sounds like a plan. I will just hold him for you.  






cats n bags said:


> I'll take him!
> 
> It might take aboout 15-20 years to get out there to pick him up. Would you mind holding him for me?
> 
> _keep him...keep him...keep him..._


----------



## Cindi

I have a potential adopter that wants to meet Molly tomorrow. If she likes Molly the adoption rep will do the adoption on the spot. The adopter is already approved. I am happy/sad as usual but more happy as Molly definitely deserves a wonderful forever home of her very own. Send any good thoughts you can spare that this person falls in love with Molly and she goes to her forever home tomorrow. Tommy will also miss her. They have actually become good friends.


----------



## buzzytoes

Is this potential adopter a TPFer by any chance??


----------



## Cindi

Just 2 more.   Molly, Bellis and foster cat dinner time.


----------



## Cindi

I wish. Nope.





buzzytoes said:


> Is this potential adopter a TPFer by any chance??


----------



## buzzytoes

Aww I was hoping it was Miss Kris. Hope Molly puts her best paws forward tomorrow!


----------



## clevercat

Lots of luck Miss Molly!


----------



## poopsie

&#9834;&#9835;&#9834;&#9835; Good golly Miss Molly &#9834;&#9835;&#9834;&#9835;

best of luck precious


----------



## Cindi

Molly's adopters fell in love at first sight. Molly was a very good girl and immediately went from one to the other looking for petting and love. She was even nice to her new buff colored big brother. She did a terrific job tonight. Happy Forever Family Molly. I hope you have a wonderful life!


----------



## poopsie

Awwwww.........while I am so happy for Molly, I can't help but have a few tears too.


----------



## clevercat

Well done Miss Molly! Wishing you lots of luck and love in your Forever Home.
And good job, Cindi!


----------



## buzzytoes

Congrats to Molly!!! And now you have room for another!


----------



## Cindi

Another...or 4.    There is a litter of kittens that might be coming here within the next week or so. They were found malnourished and sick in a barn. They all just got their shots and have been spay/neutered yesterday. Unfortunately the one little girl lost an eye. Home of the misfit foster cats? LOL  

Here is the info:







*Christmas Miracles! *





One of our board members needed to get her leaf blower serviced recently, so she took it to a barn/repair shop.  She couldn't help but notice the cats and kittens that loaded the barn, and she couldn't help but step in to help when she saw the condition of some of the kittens.

All of the kittens needed treatment for eye infections and upper respiratory infections.  Little black and white Teddy had pneumonia and one little black kitten's eye was so badly damaged it needs to be removed. Thankfully, with lots of vet attention and care in their foster homes, they seem to be getting much better now.

Basically where they lived, food is put down but that's about it. The mechanic at the shop won't do anymore than that. He indicated that all the cats just showed up there; he'll feed them but other than that they're on their own.

Seven of the adults were Trap Neutered Returned since the kittens were removed and six of the seven were females, so hopefully that will put an end to the spring kittens and prevent any more unwanted cats being born.   















buzzytoes said:


> Congrats to Molly!!! And now you have room for another!


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww what a cute bunch they are!!


----------



## Cindi

On our way to the vet to have Tommy's staples taken out. I hope it doesn't hurt too much. Poor baby.


----------



## poopsie

Get well soon Tommy!


----------



## Cindi

Tommy did pretty well with the staple removal. He wasn't happy about being held down though. LOL And this morning he was at the top of the cat tree. Hubby is still saying no. I think this little boy will find a home quickly. I will once again be happy/sad. More sad this time. The roller coaster of fostering.


----------



## Cindi

Tommy is offically listed as available for adoption. Here is his page:

http://nar.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=4205024


I am sad.


----------



## poopsie

Hmmmmpphhh 

If it was me I would put DBF up for adoption before a sweetie like Tommy 


I hope the rest of Tommy's life is filled with love, scritches and tooooona


----------



## Cindi

I can't put Hubby up for adoption. Who would carry all the heavy cat litter and food??  He is not all bad. He did let me adopt Bellis when we already had 12.   I am still working on him. I haven't given up yet. My birthday is on Valentine's day. Just think how much he could save if he let me adopt Tommy as my combined present.  




poopsie2 said:


> Hmmmmpphhh
> 
> If it was me I would put DBF up for adoption before a sweetie like Tommy
> 
> 
> I hope the rest of Tommy's life is filled with love, scritches and tooooona


----------



## poopsie

Oh yes! 

Tommy or a Birkin?


----------



## Cindi

Exactly! Adoption fee $100. Birkin??? $5,000 minimum.   I might have to introduce this line of thinking. Hubby is great with numbers, this would make total sense to him. LOL






poopsie2 said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> Tommy or a Birkin?


----------



## poopsie

Ummmmmmm.....well...........for an _authentic_ Birkin you won't go much below $10k (if what I read is true)

That's a lot of kibble!


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> Exactly! Adoption fee $100. Birkin??? $5,000 minimum.  I might have to introduce this line of thinking. Hubby is great with numbers, this would make total sense to him. LOL


 
You prolly couldn't get a scarf for a Tommy, and the fancy silk scarf doesn't even have a purr motor.


----------



## Miss Kris

buzzytoes said:


> Aww I was hoping it was Miss Kris. Hope Molly puts her best paws forward tomorrow!



. I'm still trying to get an update from the one kitten that I was going to get but is at the shelter's wellness center with ringworm. I am about at wits end with being patient though. All I wanted was an update on her condition and a prognosis of how much time until she is better...still waiting to hear back


----------



## poopsie

Miss Kris said:


> . I'm still trying to get an update from the one kitten that I was going to get but is at the shelter's wellness center with ringworm. I am about at wits end with being patient though. All I wanted was an update on her condition and a prognosis of how much time until she is better...still waiting to hear back





That is crazy! 

If that doesn't happen for you, the good news is that there are always kitties in need of forever homes. 
The bad news is that there are so many kitties needing forever homes.


----------



## lvn19644

Hubby and I are going to pick up a dog (6 year old Westie boy) early tomorrow morning (3 hour drive).  The owner is leaving for Cuba on Saturday for a month and if he is not picked up he will be abandoned!!!!  In cases like this I like animals more than people :-0(.


----------



## babevivtan

lvn19644 said:
			
		

> Hubby and I are going to pick up a dog (6 year old Westie boy) early tomorrow morning (3 hour drive).  The owner is leaving for Cuba on Saturday for a month and if he is not picked up he will be abandoned!!!!  In cases like this I like animals more than people :-0(.



U are sweet!

Why wld he be abandoned? Can't the owner leave him in pet boarding where he wld be living in a cage and walked twice (or x number of times) a day?


----------



## Cindi

The "owner" should be charged with animal cruelty and fined. :censor:  He can't be bothered to make arrangements for the dog while he is on vacation so he is just going to leave him to die?? What kind of monster does that? You are a good person for helping this poor little guy. Are you going to foster the dog or adopt?





lvn19644 said:


> Hubby and I are going to pick up a dog (6 year old Westie boy) early tomorrow morning (3 hour drive). The owner is leaving for Cuba on Saturday for a month and if he is not picked up he will be abandoned!!!! In cases like this I like animals more than people :-0(.


----------



## lvn19644

I will be fostering until a forever home is found but if there is none found I would love to adopt him :-0)


----------



## lvn19644

@ babevivtan if he was a responsible pet owner he would have tried that but I get the impression that he is just not interested.  I have to call him this afternoon and sound all nicey nice with him (I just received the surrender papers that he has to sign tomorrow which releases the dog to us..."Westies in Need" so at least the little one will be out of his hands).  BTW his name is Tommy


----------



## Cindi

Good for you! Please post pics when you pick up the little guy. 





lvn19644 said:


> I will be fostering until a forever home is found but if there is none found I would love to adopt him :-0)


----------



## Cindi

Another rescue Tommy! I love it. 






lvn19644 said:


> @ babevivtan if he was a responsible pet owner he would have tried that but I get the impression that he is just not interested. I have to call him this afternoon and sound all nicey nice with him (I just received the surrender papers that he has to sign tomorrow which releases the dog to us..."Westies in Need" so at least the little one will be out of his hands). BTW his name is Tommy


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> *Another rescue Tommy!* I love it.


 
We need a Tommy thread! LOL.


----------



## Cindi

clevercat said:


> We need a Tommy thread! LOL.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> *The "owner" should be charged with animal cruelty and fined. :censor: *He can't be bothered to make arrangements for the dog while he is on vacation so he is just going to leave him to die?? What kind of monster does that? You are a good person for helping this poor little guy. Are you going to foster the dog or adopt?


 
This. It makes me so angry. I think one of the reasons I got involved in rescue work was down to a neighbour (this happened when I was a child, but still upsets me to think about it....) who had her dog euthanised because she wanted to go on holiday and couldn't find - or be bothered to look for - someone to board him. I wanted to make sure that when I was old enough I could help prevent things like that happening. I can't bear it. There is a special place in hell for people  who treat animals as disposable goods.....


----------



## babevivtan

lvn19644 said:
			
		

> @ babevivtan if he was a responsible pet owner he would have tried that but I get the impression that he is just not interested.  I have to call him this afternoon and sound all nicey nice with him (I just received the surrender papers that he has to sign tomorrow which releases the dog to us..."Westies in Need" so at least the little one will be out of his hands).  BTW his name is Tommy


Phew lucky Tommy.
Wat an a$$hole owner!


----------



## babevivtan

clevercat said:
			
		

> This. It makes me so angry. I think one of the reasons I got involved in rescue work was down to a neighbour (this happened when I was a child, but still upsets me to think about it....) who had her dog euthanised because she wanted to go on holiday and couldn't find - or be bothered to look for - someone to board him. I wanted to make sure that when I was old enough I could help prevent things like that happening. I can't bear it. There is a special place in hell for people  who treat animals as disposable goods.....



She ought to have made arrangements or found the dog another owner! What is wrong with them? Have they no heart?


----------



## buzzytoes

Why do people like that even own pets??? Jeez. 

Can't wait to see pics of Westie Tommy!


----------



## oggers86

buzzytoes said:


> Why do people like that even own pets??? Jeez.



I often wonder that myself but what I dont get is how easily they are cast aside? How is it these animals dont create a place in their owners hearts that makes them want to do the best they can for their pets and never want to give them up. 

Going to go and hug my kitties now 

Oh and yes pics please!


----------



## BomberGal

Unfortunately, I know too many people like that. They look at pets as merely possessions and are inherently selfish in their nature.

When they no longer want the "possession" they destroy. They don't want other people to have what is "theirs" so they destroy it. Not give it away, not sell it... Destroy it.

We see a LOT of people like this in the military. I watched a guy take out a ton of perfectly functional nice furniture to the road and WRECK it. He chopped it up, banged it up with hammers, spray painted the couch. I asked what he was doing and he said he didn't have time to sell them and didn't want free-loaders to get it. So he was destroying it. (ironically, some of the items he got for free at the airmans attic)

I know another military spouse that has a cat she got for free and openly states that if any animal she has that ends up costing her more than she paid for it in vet bills, she'll just put it down. She wouldn't feel right rehoming it.

And you'd be surprised what sort of backgrounds and images these people have. Some of them are active in church and charity work. Some of them are well-to-do, have nice houses and seem to take very good care of their pets... But get to talking to them and you'll see that even if the pet is cared for... Its only for the sake of image, they don't actually love the animal no matter how much they profess otherwise.

On the topic of foster dogs...
I've had the same foster dog for around two years now. Although a potential adopter may be coming to visit with him today.


----------



## lvn19644

Update:  I am in love with Tommy!!.  He has a few issues but I probably is that he does not know why he is in another home.  Hubby is getting really attached to him.  My little boy Westie is starting to get jealous because he sees that Tommy is getting use to us.  I am now giving him his commands in English because he only understood French :-0).

He will be travelling to the next Province shortly because there are no applications for him in our Province (but funny how we will be rescuing another 4 Westies this week from a back yard breeder that is surrender them....one of the reasons we are called the Puppy Mill capital of Canada!!).  

Question for you all:  I was told yesterday by the rescue organization if I wanted to keep Tommy and adopt him myself I could.  This would make 3 dogs for us (we would still be available to foster more though).  I was wondering has anyone adopted a foster?  I am asking because I am wondering if I will continue to want to adopt every dog that I foster or can it be that this one is a keeper?  My first foster I let go (and I cried like a baby when he left) but this one seems different..he is part of the family already...I don't think of him as a foster (he is my baby boy).  Has anyone adopted a foster?

Thanks for any responses

Dawn


----------



## clevercat

I have adopted several of my fosters! Maybe it's different to your position, because I mainly foster (adopt lol) the special needs cats who would in any case find it hard to get a Forever Home. I personally have found it to let go of my fosters, but I know they have gone onto perfect homes and I know they have been happy there - I always get the new mum or dad to stay in touch, initially at least.


----------



## lvn19644

I've decided to officially adopt Tommy.  He would have been going to another province next week for fostering and figured that it is not fair for him to be going to yet another home....besides he still does not perfectly understand English


----------



## Cindi

Congrats! Tommy is such a lucky little guy, he has no idea. 







lvn19644 said:


> I've decided to officially adopt Tommy. He would have been going to another province next week for fostering and figured that it is not fair for him to be going to yet another home....besides he still does not perfectly understand English


----------



## buzzytoes

Congrats to Tommy! We still need some pics of this little guy!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi, how's Tommy getting on? Any progress with the 'keep him' campaign?


----------



## Cindi

Tommy is doing great. He is learning how to get around without the leg. Sometimes when He first stands up he ends up going backwards a few steps then around in a circle before getting going forward. I know I shouldn't laugh but it is adorable. He is a lot like my Lucky. My 17 year old 3 legged boy I lost last year. He is just the most affectionate little guy and he makes the sweetest little happy MMMMMM noises when he is playing or if you call his name. Lucky used to do the same. Hubby is still not getting with the "keep him" campaign. It is going to come down to last minute I think. When someone wants to come and meet him that will be when he will decide. It is easy to say no when there is no threat. It is another matter when an actual person might take his kitty away. Tommy sleeps with him every night. They play and he gives Tommy treats. I know he loves Tommy. Hopefully he will figure it out before it's too late. For now all I can do is wait.





clevercat said:


> Cindi, how's Tommy getting on? Any progress with the 'keep him' campaign?


----------



## clevercat

Hmmm. I have a feeling Mr Cindi Husband is going to 'break' at the very last moment. Tommy is working his magic, Mr CH just doesn't know it yet!


----------



## buzzytoes

I drove a leg of a transport for three springer spaniels yesterday. One was going to her furever home, the other two were going to fosters. Still hoping that someday I can convince DH to start fostering. It always breaks my heart a little when I see the really sad/scared dogs that just need a lot of love. Although it does make me feel better to know these dogs are all on their way from a bad situation to a good one.


----------



## Cindi

Please send good " Forever Home" thoughts for my foster girl Mary Jane. We just received an application for her and the adoption rep is now calling the references. Fingers crossed for my sweet trouble maker/lapcat. She really deserves a home of her own. Besides I'm sure she is getting tired of knocking the same stuff off my bookshelves and desk.  

http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=3859971


----------



## clevercat

Good luck Mary Jane! Lots of positive thoughts being sent!


----------



## poopsie

Best of luck MJ----------best paw forward!


----------



## Couturegrl

Good luck Mary Jane!


----------



## lelgin

This is my new foster, Zeke. He's a 2 1/2 year old Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. He came out of some very tragic circumstances so we are doing our best to retrain him and turn him back into a dog.


----------



## clevercat

lelgin said:


> This is my new foster, Zeke. He's a 2 1/2 year old Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. He came out of some very tragic circumstances so we are doing our best to retrain him and turn him back into a dog.



Oh he is such a sweetie - look at those eyes! Bless you for helping him.


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww Zeke looks so sweet!! I'm sure he will be a dog in no time at all.


----------



## Cindi

Zeke is adorable! Good luck with the training. A little love can do wonders in these cases.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> oh he is such a sweetie - look at those eyes! Bless you for helping him.




+1


----------



## clevercat

Any news on Miss Mary-Jane?


----------



## Cindi

The vet check was ok but they had a cat that was declawed. The adoption rep wants to talk to them about it as we don't allow our adopters to declaw our cats. I am hoping he was already declawed or something. MJ really needs a lap of her own. She has called the adopter and left a message. Hopefully she will call me after they talk. Fingers crossed.





clevercat said:


> Any news on Miss Mary-Jane?


----------



## clevercat

Ugh. Declawing. I am so glad it's illegal over here. Good luck Mary-Jane!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ugh. Declawing. I am so glad it's illegal over here. Good luck Mary-Jane!



Amen


----------



## lelgin

clevercat said:


> Oh he is such a sweetie - look at those eyes! Bless you for helping him.



Thank you! He is a real sweetheart. We are still  working on some socialization skills for him, especially around other dogs. He is becoming accustomed to mine but doesn't know how to react to strange dogs.


----------



## Cindi

I was told dogs take their cues by the person at the other end of the leash. If you are calm and happy when another dog approaches they will be calm and happy. If you become scared and pull in on the leash they will think they need to be scared. It is true of Greyhounds ( I used to foster). Not sure about all dogs but it makes sense. Hopefully he will learn that meeting new friends is a good thing.





lelgin said:


> Thank you! He is a real sweetheart. We are still working on some socialization skills for him, especially around other dogs. He is becoming accustomed to mine but doesn't know how to react to strange dogs.


----------



## lelgin

^Yes, I've tried to be the leader of the group and approach things with confidence in hopes that it will rub off on him. He is getting better every day so my fingers are really crossed for this little guy. I've had fosters before, but I've never had one that came out of an unstable household.


----------



## Cindi

Mary Jane's adopters are going to meet her on Sunday. If they like her (how could they not???) the adoption rep will be doing the adoption on the spot. MJ is begging you for good "adopt her" thoughts for Sunday.  She is such a sweet trouble maker, and such a ham.


----------



## clevercat

Oh Cindi, she is beautiful! They will fall in love as soon as they meet her.


----------



## SouthernBelle11

I am so glad there is a thread about Foster Parents!  My husband and I have been fostering for a local organization for almost a year now.  We have 2 female cats of our own so we can only take on 1 female foster at a time.  We are currently on our third.  It's such a bittersweet thing.  You grow to love them like your own and when they finally find a forever home you hate to see them go but you have to remind yourself this is what your goal was - to guide them to a better life and you have no succeeded  

A POEM TO MY FOSTER PET
By Diane Morgan

I am the bridge,
Between what was and what can be.
I am the pathway to a new life.

I am made of mush,
Because my heart melted when I saw you,
Matted and sore, limping, depressed
Lonely, unwanted, afraid to love.

For one little time you are mine.
I will feed you with my own hand.
I will love you with my whole heart.
I will make you whole.

I am made of steel.
Because when the time comes, 
When you are well, and sleek,
when your eyes shine,
And your tail wags with joy
Then comes the hard part.

I will let you go-not without a tear,
But without a regret.
For you are safe forever--
A new animal needs me now.


----------



## ILuvShopping

MJ is a cutie!! he will be adopted for sure!


----------



## Cindi

:cry:  I love that poem. So true, every word. So, introduce us to your foster baby. And I have to let you know we LOVE pics. 








SouthernBelle11 said:


> I am so glad there is a thread about Foster Parents! My husband and I have been fostering for a local organization for almost a year now. We have 2 female cats of our own so we can only take on 1 female foster at a time. We are currently on our third. It's such a bittersweet thing. You grow to love them like your own and when they finally find a forever home you hate to see them go but you have to remind yourself this is what your goal was - to guide them to a better life and you have no succeeded
> 
> A POEM TO MY FOSTER PET
> By Diane Morgan
> 
> I am the bridge,
> Between what was and what can be.
> I am the pathway to a new life.
> 
> I am made of mush,
> Because my heart melted when I saw you,
> Matted and sore, limping, depressed
> Lonely, unwanted, afraid to love.
> 
> For one little time you are mine.
> I will feed you with my own hand.
> I will love you with my whole heart.
> I will make you whole.
> 
> I am made of steel.
> Because when the time comes,
> When you are well, and sleek,
> when your eyes shine,
> And your tail wags with joy
> Then comes the hard part.
> 
> I will let you go-not without a tear,
> But without a regret.
> For you are safe forever--
> A new animal needs me now.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Mary Jane's adopters are going to meet her on Sunday. If they like her (how could they not???) the adoption rep will be doing the adoption on the spot. MJ is begging you for good "adopt her" thoughts for Sunday.  She is such a sweet trouble maker, and such a ham.





Are these the people with the declawed cat? Whatever happened there?


----------



## lelgin

SouthernBelle11 said:


> I am so glad there is a thread about Foster Parents!  My husband and I have been fostering for a local organization for almost a year now.  We have 2 female cats of our own so we can only take on 1 female foster at a time.  We are currently on our third.  It's such a bittersweet thing.  You grow to love them like your own and when they finally find a forever home you hate to see them go but you have to remind yourself this is what your goal was - to guide them to a better life and you have no succeeded
> 
> A POEM TO MY FOSTER PET
> By Diane Morgan
> 
> I am the bridge,
> Between what was and what can be.
> I am the pathway to a new life.
> 
> I am made of mush,
> Because my heart melted when I saw you,
> Matted and sore, limping, depressed
> Lonely, unwanted, afraid to love.
> 
> For one little time you are mine.
> I will feed you with my own hand.
> I will love you with my whole heart.
> I will make you whole.
> 
> I am made of steel.
> Because when the time comes,
> When you are well, and sleek,
> when your eyes shine,
> And your tail wags with joy
> Then comes the hard part.
> 
> I will let you go-not without a tear,
> But without a regret.
> For you are safe forever--
> A new animal needs me now.



That made me cry. Thank you for posting that.


----------



## poopsie

What happened with MJ?


----------



## Cindi

Nothing yet and I have no idea what's going on. The adoption rep is really swamped all the time and getting info from her is not easy. From what she said the adopter was really busy on Sunday helping someone move and couldn't do the adoption that day. I am waiting for her to call and let me know when it will be. This worries me. Shouldn't they be more excited about the adoption??






poopsie2 said:


> What happened with MJ?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Nothing yet and I have no idea what's going on. The adoption rep is really swamped all the time and getting info from her is not easy. From what she said the adopter was really busy on Sunday helping someone move and couldn't do the adoption that day. I am waiting for her to call and let me know when it will be. This worries me. *Shouldn't they be more excited about the adoption??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That's always a red flag for me - I want people to be as excited as I am! When I was in the process of adopting Figaro, I was plaguing the poor woman daily.I hope things fall into place for pretty little Miss MJ.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Cindi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing yet and I have no idea what's going on. The adoption rep is really swamped all the time and getting info from her is not easy. From what she said the adopter was really busy on Sunday helping someone move and couldn't do the adoption that day. I am waiting for her to call and let me know when it will be. This worries me. *Shouldn't they be more excited about the adoption??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That's always a red flag for me - I want people to be as excited as I am! When I was in the process of adopting Figaro, I was plaguing the poor woman daily.I hope things fall into place for pretty little Miss MJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITA
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthernBelle11

Our first foster kitty last year. Miranda. She was adopted out within a couple of months.  






Our second foster kitty soon after. Tammy. She is a special needs kitty. As you can see she has an eyelid deformity around her eye. The vet was going to fix it while Tammy was under for her spaying - Tammy died on the operating table and was brought back to life. They did not want to take another chance so left her eye alone, which doesn't bother her. She can't see out of it and she suffered slight neurological damage from passing briefly but you can't tell at all. This one broke my heart when it was time for her to go. I still miss her to thsi day. 





Our third and current foster is Tabitha(aka Roo Roo). She was a stray living under my parents back porch in the country so the rescue we foster for took her on and we took her in. She is a sweetie!


----------



## Cindi

All 3 are adorable! The special needs ones really get to me too. How scary that her heart stopped on the table She is a lucky little girl. Hopefully Tabitha will find a home of her own so you can help another one. It's a great feeling isn't it? Well, after you get done crying after every adoption. 





SouthernBelle11 said:


> Our first foster kitty last year. Miranda. She was adopted out within a couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our second foster kitty soon after. Tammy. She is a special needs kitty. As you can see she has an eyelid deformity around her eye. The vet was going to fix it while Tammy was under for her spaying - Tammy died on the operating table and was brought back to life. They did not want to take another chance so left her eye alone, which doesn't bother her. She can't see out of it and she suffered slight neurological damage from passing briefly but you can't tell at all. This one broke my heart when it was time for her to go. I still miss her to thsi day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our third and current foster is Tabitha(aka Roo Roo). She was a stray living under my parents back porch in the country so the rescue we foster for took her on and we took her in. She is a sweetie!


----------



## poopsie

SouthernBelle11 said:


> Our first foster kitty last year. Miranda. She was adopted out within a couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our second foster kitty soon after. Tammy. She is a special needs kitty. As you can see she has an eyelid deformity around her eye. The vet was going to fix it while Tammy was under for her spaying - Tammy died on the operating table and was brought back to life. They did not want to take another chance so left her eye alone, which doesn't bother her. She can't see out of it and she suffered slight neurological damage from passing briefly but you can't tell at all. This one broke my heart when it was time for her to go. I still miss her to thsi day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our third and current foster is Tabitha(aka Roo Roo). She was a stray living under my parents back porch in the country so the rescue we foster for took her on and we took her in. She is a sweetie!




Oh what wonderful kitties! bless you for helping them


----------



## buzzytoes

Love all your kitties but I can totally understand why Tammy had a special place in your heart! Someday when I get to start fostering I really would like to focus on the special needs animals.


----------



## poopsie

What happened with Mary Jane?


----------



## Cindi

I don't want to jinx it but she is pending adoption. She was been in her new home since Sunday and all is going well. I am 99% sure they are going to keep her. I miss her but I am so happy she has found a wonderful home. I will let you know when it is 100% official. For now please direct the "keep her" campaign to her new people. It worked so well with Tommy it can't fail. 










poopsie2 said:


> What happened with Mary Jane?


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> I don't want to jinx it but she is pending adoption. She was been in her new home since Sunday and all is going well. I am 99% sure they are going to keep her. I miss her but I am so happy she has found a wonderful home. I will let you know when it is 100% official. For now please direct the "keep her" campaign to her new people. It worked so well with Tommy it can't fail.





keepherkeepherkeepherkeepherkeepherkeepherkeepherkeepherkeepherkeepherkeepher


----------



## clevercat

Keep her, New People, keep her keep her keep her keep her keep her keep her keep her gvucx55555588 <- ha! That was Tommy's effort at typing the same thing, he just stamped across the keyboard.


----------



## Cindi

It's official! Mary Jane is adopted!!! They LOVE her. They said she is their little girl and they all love her. I am so happy for my little MJ. 






clevercat said:


> Keep her, New People, keep her keep her keep her keep her keep her keep her keep her gvucx55555588 <- ha! That was Tommy's effort at typing the same thing, he just stamped across the keyboard.


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Mary Jane!!!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> It's official! Mary Jane is adopted!!! They LOVE her. They said she is their little girl and they all love her. I am so happy for my little MJ.



 what lovely news to wake up to!
So happy for Miss MJ!


----------



## lvn19644

Went yesterday night to rescue another dog!!!! This dog which we named "Quincy" will be neutered in the next couple of days and will be going to a furever home to be loved.


----------



## Cindi

Whooo Hooooo! More rescues! Does Quincy already have an adopter waiting? pics?? 





lvn19644 said:


> Went yesterday night to rescue another dog!!!! This dog which we named "Quincy" will be neutered in the next couple of days and will be going to a furever home to be loved.


----------



## lvn19644

There are a few applications and there will have to be a home visit done.  I don't think he will be with me long though...he is a real cutie.

P.S. I was trying to remember your quote yesterday "Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened".  Every time I have to let go of one of the rescues I will be thinking of this :-0). (actually I think I will post it on one of my walls)


----------



## Cindi

I am getting a new foster girl today. Her name is Simone. She was living outside at an apartment complex and a nice lady was feeding her. Then management decided they were no longer allowed to feed the cats,(I guess they don't mind if they starve to death  Anyway the lady finally contacted us and Simone was picked up by one of our volunteers. She had a kitten with her that was adopted right away. Now we just need to find her a home. Pics and stories to come. 

Her Petfinder page:

http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=4028370


----------



## clevercat

Oh, she is beautiful! I bet she finds a furever home super-fast...can't wait to hear what Tommy thinks to her.


----------



## poopsie

Oh I want her! She is just adorable! 

Her story just broke my heart---------who would leave those flung kitties to find their way home on their own! How can people be so despicably heartless:cry:


----------



## Cindi

First morning and already success! She is getting along with Molly. I had no doubt Tommy would like her, he likes everyone. Molly can be a bit aggressive. Not mean but she like to play rough. So far just a few hisses and one swat by Simone. She is not taking any crap. LOL  She is very sweet with her people. LOVES to be petted. LOVES it. She let me pick her up and put her on my lap. She is a very sweet girl. Hopefully we can find her a home quickly. I will add some new pics and description to her posting. Here she is is sharing breakfast.


----------



## clevercat

Awww.....look at her, fitting in so well right from the start. Just lovely.


----------



## poopsie

She is gorgeous! I wish I lived closer


----------



## Cindi

You guys are not going to believe this...Molly is going to be adopted!!!! I just talked to the adopter on the phone and his situation sounds perfect for her. Of course I am not going to breathe easy until she has been there 2 weeks and has settled in. He and his wife had 2 brother kitties and just lost one to heart failure. The remaining cat just walks around crying.   They think Molly sounds like a good fit.They need a cat that likes to play rough (definitely Molly) and then after playtime is over they want a lap cat (again totally Molly) I just talked to the adoption rep and she is going to call the adopters to set something up for later in the week. Keep your fingers crossed for sweet Molly. She really needs a big brother and a couple of laps all her own.


----------



## poopsie

Fingers and paws crossed here for Molly!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Fingers and paws crossed here for Molly!



And here too! Sending lots of positive 'adopt her' vibes out for Miss Molly.


----------



## Cindi

I can't believe how well Molly and newbie Simone are getting along. I hope they don't miss each other too much when Molly goes to her new home later this week.


----------



## clevercat

Love how they are sharing their food bowl already...that kind of thing doesn't happen too often with my lot!


----------



## Cindi

Well as you can see neither cat has ever missed meal.   I figured the one place they were both the happiest was the food bowl. Today Simone keeps head bumping Molly. Well, she keeps head bumping everyone. Tommy and Bellis included. LOL  She seems to be settling in really well. Now I just need to find her a good home with people that like to spend a lot of time with a cat on their lap. 





clevercat said:


> Love how they are sharing their food bowl already...that kind of thing doesn't happen too often with my lot!


----------



## Cindi

Simone has made herself right at home. I can't believe how quickly it happened. Yay Simone! This is her favorite bed now and she is happily napping. Anyone looking for a lovable lap cat that adjusts quickly to a new situation?


----------



## clevercat

Me! can I come and collect, please?


----------



## poopsie

Could we maybe share her? :kiss:


----------



## Cindi

Yes, please do!    I would love to have you visit. If you are ever in the eastern part of U.S. look me up. Actually I am really supposed to deliver all cats to their new homes so I would have to come there and cuddle all your furkids.  I mean deliver her to you. 





clevercat said:


> Me! can I come and collect, please?


----------



## Cindi

She does like to be petted 24/7 so it might even work out better to share her. When one's arm gets tired she can go to the next. 





poopsie2 said:


> Could we maybe share her? :kiss:


----------



## Cindi

Everyone please cross your fingers and toes, send good thoughts or prayers or whatever you can spare that this turns out to be Molly's forever home. I just dropped her off with the adoption rep and she is on her way. She is such a sweet girl and really deserves a wonderful home. Tommy is laying in her favorite bed looking sad. I know he is going to miss her too.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Everyone please cross your fingers and toes, send good thoughts or prayers or whatever you can spare that this turns out to be Molly's forever home. I just dropped her off with the adoption rep and she is on her way. She is such a sweet girl and really deserves a wonderful home. Tommy is laying in her favorite bed looking sad. I know he is going to miss her too.


 
Fingers, toes and paws crossed over here. And an extra-special big scritchie for Phillip's couisin Tommy.
Good luck Molly!


----------



## buzzytoes

Good luck Molly! Put your best paw forward and remember your manners!


----------



## Cindi

I am happy to say it sounds like Molly has finally found the perfect home. Here is part of an update I received this morning from her new daddy:

"Molly has been a very good girl, she is settling in nicely. She has her scared moments every once and a while which naturally she would, where she runs under our bed. But for the most part she has just been so affectionate which is awesome. She loves to run over to us and get a head rub. Last night she cried quite a bit, but we comforted her, I think maybe she misses the other cats or is just a little scared of the new noises. She is such a sweetie though, I would call her into the bedroom and she would jump in the bed and start purring when I would pet her. She even rubbed noses with me a few times lol. She has been great no hissing or swatting. Our cat Nikoli on the other hand, eh. He hisses at her quite a bit. Luckily he does not swat or go after her, he actually backs away. So he is actually scared of her, which is kind of funny. But already today he is hissing less and letting her get closer which is great." 

This makes all of it worthwhile. I know other foster parents feel the same way. It is so hard to let them go but hearing about how happy they are in their new homes makes me feel so much better.


----------



## clevercat

So happy to read this. Way to go Miss Molly!


----------



## buzzytoes

Sounds like she's found a good match! Yay Molly!


----------



## Cindi

I might be getting 2 long term (1 year) foster cats. A few months ago I signed up with PACT's Military foster program:

http://pactforanimals.org/military-foster-program.php

I said I could foster any cat as long as they get along with other cats. Today they e-mailed me and asked me if I could take in 2 cats for someone being deployed for 1 year. I asked a bunch of questions about the cats and it looks like it should work out. I will let you all know what happens.


----------



## clevercat

Oh, I read this and cried! Thank you so much for doing this, Cindi. Those two cats are going to be in such good hands....


----------



## Cindi

Can you believe that it was either this foster program or have the cats PTS??? I just can't stand the thought of someone having to leave their home and everything they know to go overseas into dangerous situations only to also have to leave their pets forever or have them PTS. I can't stand the thought of it. I don't even want to think of the number of pets that will not be saved and their owner's will come home to an empty house. I am happy to be able to help at least these 2 cats. I can't think about all the ones I can't help. :cry:





clevercat said:


> Oh, I read this and cried! Thank you so much for doing this, Cindi. Those two cats are going to be in such good hands....


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Can you believe that it was either this foster program or have the cats PTS??? I just can't stand the thought of someone having to leave their home and everything they know to go overseas into dangerous situations only to also have to leave their pets forever or have them PTS. I can't stand the thought of it. I don't even want to think of the number of pets that will not be saved and their owner's will come home to an empty house. I am happy to be able to help at least these 2 cats. I can't think about all the ones I can't help. :cry:



Oh that's terrible. Thank God for people like you. I wonder if there is a similar foster programme in the UK? I'd love to help. Those cats, their people must be so happy and relieved.


----------



## buzzytoes

I can't even imagine a situation where I would have to leave my pets behind. I'm sure it takes a load off the soldier's mind to know there cats will be safe.

I am temp fostering a pup Wednesday through Saturday. I don't really consider it fostering cuz she is on her way to her forever home. The transport group that I drive for had an offer to drive her from Denver to where I live but the transport is not going until Saturday and the people are coming through Wednesday. She is a blind fox terrier so it should be an interesting experience!


----------



## RedDuchess

Wow, I never thought about this, I'd be willing to foster for a soldier......but what if God forbid, they don't come home? And who handles vet bills? Food?


----------



## Cindi

It is definitely considered to be fostering. You are keeping the baby safe until she goes to her forever home. Just because she won't be with you very doesn't matter. I'm sure you will have a lot of fun with her. We will of course need pics. 





buzzytoes said:


> I can't even imagine a situation where I would have to leave my pets behind. I'm sure it takes a load off the soldier's mind to know there cats will be safe.
> 
> I am temp fostering a pup Wednesday through Saturday. I don't really consider it fostering cuz she is on her way to her forever home. The transport group that I drive for had an offer to drive her from Denver to where I live but the transport is not going until Saturday and the people are coming through Wednesday. She is a blind fox terrier so it should be an interesting experience!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> It is definitely considered to be fostering. You are keeping the baby safe until she goes to her forever home. Just because she won't be with you very doesn't matter. I'm sure you will have a lot of fun with her. We will of course need pics.



LOTS of pics!


----------



## Cindi

If you click on the link it has the foster agreement at the top. The foster pays for everyday needs like food, litter, toys. The vet care you work out with the owner as part of the contract. If for any reason the owner can not take care of their pet when they return home (or god forbid not return home) the foster gets first chance to adopt the animal and if they can't he/she will be rehomed through PACT. It is a really good program. You should definitely check it out.






RedDuchess said:


> Wow, I never thought about this, I'd be willing to foster for a soldier......but what if God forbid, they don't come home? And who handles vet bills? Food?


----------



## buzzytoes

I think I might end up bringing my temp foster girl to work with me while she is here. The guy that's bringing her will leave early tomorrow morning which will put him here about noon or so, so she will be with me tomorrow afternoon anyway. If she was a normal dog I would leave her at home with my pups but since she is blind I think it might be easier just to bring her with me. DH is off work but he will likely be in and out of the house and might not keep as careful of an eye as she needs.


----------



## Cindi

I will be meeting the 2 foster cats from PACT this weekend. The soldier will be leaving at the end of this month and is so happy he doesn't have to put his cats down.   They are both seniors, 10 and 13 years old and very shy. One was a rescue. She was beaten with a broom and set on fire. I can't understand what kind of monster does that to a helpless animal. I assured him they will get plenty of love and attention here. He is going to bring them here on Saturday and if I like them and he likes me they will stay. I can't even imagine how hard it will be for him to leave empty handed. Leaving his cats with a stranger. His wife just left him and took the kitten with her. She said she didn't like or want the "old cats" and didn't care what happened to them.  IMO he is better off without someone like her. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## Cindi

Sweet little blind girl. How lucky she is to have such a wonderful foster mom. Pics please???? 





buzzytoes said:


> I think I might end up bringing my temp foster girl to work with me while she is here. The guy that's bringing her will leave early tomorrow morning which will put him here about noon or so, so she will be with me tomorrow afternoon anyway. If she was a normal dog I would leave her at home with my pups but since she is blind I think it might be easier just to bring her with me. DH is off work but he will likely be in and out of the house and might not keep as careful of an eye as she needs.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I will be meeting the 2 foster cats from PACT this weekend. The soldier will be leaving at the end of this month and is so happy he doesn't have to put his cats down.  They are both seniors, 10 and 13 years old and very shy. One was a rescue. *She was beaten with a broom and set on fire. I can't understand what kind of monster does that to a helpless animal.* I assured him they will get plenty of love and attention here. He is going to bring them here on Saturday and if I like them and he likes me they will stay. I can't even imagine how hard it will be for him to leave empty handed. Leaving his cats with a stranger. His wife just left him and took the kitten with her. *She said she didn't like or want the "old cats" and didn't care what happened to them. * IMO he is better off without someone like her. I will let you know what happens.


 
You know, it makes me too angry to be able to write a coherent sentence. Thank God for people like you. Those cats are going to be so happy....and I can't imagine how relieved that soldier will be, knowing his babies are in good hands.
I bet Bellis and Tommy have them settled in in no time.....


----------



## buzzytoes

The setting on fire was bad enough but for the wife to not care about them either?? God people suck.

Of course I will post pics once Lily gets here.


----------



## poopsie

Better off without her is right!  My God that poor kitten


----------



## buzzytoes

Well Lily won't be staying with me after all.  The sending rescue didn't get her to the vet today for her health cert because they did not see the email about her leaving tomorrow. So I will see her Saturday when I drive her but that's it.


----------



## Cindi

Molly has definitely found her forvever home! I am so happy for her. Another update from her new dad:

Hey Cindi, 

Miss molly is doing great, she is def warming up more and more each day. Nikoli has really wamred up to her and they now sniff and lay with eachother, they don't play yet, but it looks like they want to, but whenever one of them trys to initiate it, the other freezes up lol, the trust is not quite there yet. 

As far as us, she is doing great, she loves to butt her head up against are hands or faces for some loving. When I get home from work she jumps up on the couch and lays next to me or on me and falls asleep. My wife had off today and Molly sat with her on the couch with her the whole time she was on the couch, and sometimes she goes off on her own. At night time when we go to bed miss Molly jumps into bed with us and Nikoli and sleeps right next to us most of the night. In the morning she is a bundle of energy and has been waking me up by rubbing her wet nose on my face lol, she is a sweetheart.


This is more than a foster mom could hope for. YAY Molly!


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww that is so great!! If I ever get to seriously foster I think it would drive me nuts if I did not get regular updates from adopters. I would always want to know how my former fosters were doing!


----------



## clevercat

So glad Miss Molly worked her magic on her new Mum and Dad.
I love a happy ending


----------



## Cindi

He dropped the girls off today. Haley is a sweet little girl that looks just like my foster cat, Simone. She let me pet her then went to hide under the bed. Normal behavior. Sabrina is an adorable black girl about 13. She is also the most scared, aggressive cat I have ever met. She is currently hiding under my desk and if I even look at her she growls and hisses at me. I tried to touch her and she got me really good with her claws. It would have been nice if he could have at least had her nails cut. I can't go near her right now. I'm sure in a few days (weeks?) she will calm down and feel safe here. Until then I will just give her her space. Her owner said she like catnip so I gave her some of that. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. 






Cindi said:


> I will be meeting the 2 foster cats from PACT this weekend. The soldier will be leaving at the end of this month and is so happy he doesn't have to put his cats down.  They are both seniors, 10 and 13 years old and very shy. One was a rescue. She was beaten with a broom and set on fire. I can't understand what kind of monster does that to a helpless animal. I assured him they will get plenty of love and attention here. He is going to bring them here on Saturday and if I like them and he likes me they will stay. I can't even imagine how hard it will be for him to leave empty handed. Leaving his cats with a stranger. His wife just left him and took the kitten with her. She said she didn't like or want the "old cats" and didn't care what happened to them.  IMO he is better off without someone like her. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## poopsie

Basement kitteh!!!!


----------



## clevercat

^^^ LOL
When we get scared and aggressive cats at the rescue centre, we try socialising them by hand feeding with bits of cooked chicken or kipper - most of them soon realise we're not out to harm them...
You'll remember Figaro was like that to start with, and one of the things I am sure helped to calm him, I got him a toy stuffed with valerian. Valerian works like catnip, but it's a calming herb as opposed to the 'roll-around-the-room' affect that 'nip has...I think it's also helped CBB feel at home right from the start. Downside is the smell, which is....well, I'll let you discover for yourself 
I have a kazilion of them here, happy to send one across to Miss Sabrina if it'll help....


----------



## Cindi

She is doing slightly better this morning. She is still hissing and growling but will take treats from my hand. I think she is hungry. I even lured her about 3 feet out from under my desk for a few more treats. She is back under there now but at least we have made some progress. She doesn't attack with her claws when my hand gets near her. Valerian cat toys? Never heard of it. Sounds like a good idea though. Do I buy Valerian and make my own toys? How are they made? I will try anything.


----------



## clevercat

You can buy valerian powder, then either mix it with catnip - or stuff it into a sock, tie a knot in the end and voila! - cat toy!
Sounds like she's making progress, doesn't it?


----------



## Cindi

Sounds easy enough. I will try it. She WAS making progress until she decided I needed another clawing while I was giving her some tuna. I can't believe her owner wouldn't have cut her nails before she came here knowing her aggressive personality. I am a bit annoyed with him this morning. I will go out later in search of Valerian powder. Thanks for the tip.





clevercat said:


> You can buy valerian powder, then either mix it with catnip - or stuff it into a sock, tie a knot in the end and voila! - cat toy!
> Sounds like she's making progress, doesn't it?


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad to hear they are settling in. Maybe the owner's ex was mean to her while he was not around, hence her not liking you? Or it could just be she's a grouchy old lady.


----------



## Tigistylist

Going to ask here also.

Anyone know of a no kill in the Phoenix/ Tempe Arizona area???? I fed ferals in a field behind a Sonic. A very pretty stray gal/non feral has been there a few weeks. She follows me to my car every night. There is a storm here tonight, and she was in tears. I can't bring her in, I have too many. I have her in a large dog kennel outside my front door. She is safe from wind, and rain, but still in tears. She's a very pretty black and white female, young, maybe a year.


----------



## Cindi

I don't personally know any but I found this list. Just in case no one has one to recommend.

http://www.nokillnetwork.org/d/Arizona/






Tigistylist said:


> Going to ask here also.
> 
> Anyone know of a no kill in the Phoenix/ Tempe Arizona area???? I fed ferals in a field behind a Sonic. A very pretty stray gal/non feral has been there a few weeks. She follows me to my car every night. There is a storm here tonight, and she was in tears. I can't bring her in, I have too many. I have her in a large dog kennel outside my front door. She is safe from wind, and rain, but still in tears. She's a very pretty black and white female, young, maybe a year.


----------



## poopsie

Tigistylist said:


> Going to ask here also.
> 
> Anyone know of a no kill in the Phoenix/ Tempe Arizona area???? I fed ferals in a field behind a Sonic. A very pretty stray gal/non feral has been there a few weeks. She follows me to my car every night. There is a storm here tonight, and she was in tears. I can't bring her in, I have too many. I have her in a large dog kennel outside my front door. She is safe from wind, and rain, but still in tears. She's a very pretty black and white female, young, maybe a year.





You are probably getting the storm we had yesterday/today. It must be bad there as Turf Paradise ended up cancelling their races. 
Poor little girl......do you think she was ditched by her people? Maybe an ad on Craig's List with not too many details so that if anyone was looking for her they would have to be very specific, iykwim


----------



## Tigistylist

Cindi said:


> I don't personally know any but I found this list. Just in case no one has one to recommend.
> 
> http://www.nokillnetwork.org/d/Arizona/


 
Thanks for the link. Sadly the kittie ones are full. 



poopsie2 said:


> You are probably getting the storm we had yesterday/today. It must be bad there as Turf Paradise ended up cancelling their races.
> Poor little girl......do you think she was ditched by her people? Maybe an ad on Craig's List with not too many details so that if anyone was looking for her they would have to be very specific, iykwim


 
I'm sure she was ditched. I've been watching her, and she is always dirty. If she was just out to play, she wouldn't be this dirty every day. Plus her paws are starting to get rough on the bottom. I have her inside now, in a big dog kennel. A few of my kitties have tried to make friends, and she hissed and swats at them. Maybe she was the only cat.
I already have a large group inside, plus 15 ferals I am the caregiver for. The few I fed across the main street next to me neighborhood, are in a sad place. It's a field with buildings on all sides. Back side is houses, then there is a strip mall, next a 7/11, carwash, and Sonic.
I'm insane going into this field at night.


----------



## buzzytoes

Pics from Saturday's transport. Lilly is a 100% blind fox terrier. Sweet as can be and her nose was very curious.






She was on her way to her furever home and her new Mom made a thank you sign for everyone that participated in the transport.





Car magnets that DH bought me to use when I am transporting. 





Next I have volunteered to drive FOUR seven month old lab puppies the last weekend of the month. I am enlisting help for this journey because I am sure they will be quite the handful!


----------



## Cindi

Buzzy, She is adorable! You are such a great person for helping this special girl to her forever home. Have a great life, Lilly!!!!


----------



## poopsie

Tigistylist said:


> Thanks for the link. Sadly the kittie ones are full.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she was ditched. I've been watching her, and she is always dirty. If she was just out to play, she wouldn't be this dirty every day. Plus her paws are starting to get rough on the bottom. I have her inside now, in a big dog kennel. A few of my kitties have tried to make friends, and she hissed and swats at them. Maybe she was the only cat.
> I already have a large group inside, plus 15 ferals I am the caregiver for. The few I fed across the main street next to me neighborhood, are in a sad place. It's a field with buildings on all sides. Back side is houses, then there is a strip mall, next a 7/11, carwash, and Sonic.
> I'm insane going into this field at night.




Oh tigi bless your heart. 

I wish I owned my own land. I already have more than 3X the cats I am allowed to by the park. Nowhere near as many as you----------I will try and see if i can think of some way to help.


----------



## Tigistylist

poopsie2 said:


> Oh tigi bless your heart.
> 
> I wish I owned my own land. I already have more than 3X the cats I am allowed to by the park. Nowhere near as many as you----------I will try and see if i can think of some way to help.


 
Thanks! OMG if I ever won lotto. The kittie farm I have in my head is amazing. I'd just sit under a tree, kitties by my side, a lemonade, and a good book.


----------



## clevercat

How is Sabrina getting on, Cindi?


----------



## Cindi

She will now come out from under the bed to eat. If I come too close when she is out she will hiss at me. I have not tried again to touch her or feed her from my hand. She also comes out to sit in the window or in my bookcase. From what her owner said I believe this was her life at home too. Her time here will be what she makes of it. I will continue to talk to her when she is out and offer affection. She will decide how she wants to spend this year. Haley is doing really well. She loves to sit at the top of the cat tree and stalk birds. She is up there chattering at them right now. She will come for petting but will turn around and nip if you pet her the wrong way or she has had enough. As all my cats are very friendly I am not used to this situation. I have never even had a feral cat come off the street that didn't warm up in a few weeks no matter the age. I will keep trying and let you know if I have any big breakthroughs.







clevercat said:


> How is Sabrina getting on, Cindi?


----------



## buzzytoes

So she's just been a mean cat all her life? Or she's just a lone cat?


----------



## poopsie

Ha! I have a mean old guy----Pauley. Never been anything but nice to him, but he has always been the kind of cat that will just reach out and swipe at you for no reason as you walk by. Since all my cats have showed up here carrying who knows what baggage from their past, I have always just let him be. Now that he is older, with lots of grey furs, he has mellowed out and actually likes to sleep on the pillow above my head.


----------



## Cindi

I think Sabrina is a mean old cat at her home. Her owner told me she basically lives in one room and comes out only at night to eat and use the litter box. I don't know why I thought it would be different here. She obviously doesn't like her sister, Haley. She will hiss at Haley the same as at my cats that are in the room. And as I am typing this I turn around and there is Sabrina. Of course it is breakfast time so she knows there is food coming. I walked up to her and let her sniff my hand. She didn't hiss so that is something. I tried to pet her head a bit but she moved away from me. I think she will come around some in the year that I have her but I doubt she will ever be really friendly. It is up to her.


----------



## Cindi

HUGE progress with Sabrina. She actually let me pet her for a few seconds! I think by the time her daddy gets back she is going to be a different cat. I let my hubby, Gregg, feed her today and she rewarded him with an allowed head pet. She hissed when he tried for a body pet but for Sabrina that is huge. I am really happy with her progress. She now only spends 20  hours under the bed instead of 24. Slow but sure.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> HUGE progress with Sabrina. She actually let me pet her for a few seconds! I think by the time her daddy gets back she is going to be a different cat. I let my hubby, Gregg, feed her today and she rewarded him with an allowed head pet. She hissed when he tried for a body pet but for Sabrina that is huge. I am really happy with her progress. She now only spends 20  hours under the bed instead of 24. Slow but sure.



Yaaay Sabrina! Baby steps, little girl.


----------



## buzzytoes

Maybe she was mean cuz of his ex? Glad to know she is showing progress. She's got plenty of time to become a completely new kitty!


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> *Maybe she was mean cuz of his ex?* Glad to know she is showing progress. She's got plenty of time to become a completely new kitty!




my thoughts exactly


----------



## Cindi

You are probably right. Evil b****. She has decided she would rather sit in the cat tree than under the bed. Leaps and bounds now. 





buzzytoes said:


> Maybe she was mean cuz of his ex? Glad to know she is showing progress. She's got plenty of time to become a completely new kitty!


----------



## Cindi

Sabrina is out! She has decided she is done hiding under the bed and now spends most of her time out on the cat tree. Yesterday she even jumped up on the reading chair while I was sitting there. It was a quick stop for me to pet her then on to the table to look out the window.  Also she will now allow me to come over and pet her any time. I only pet her for a few seconds at a time but so far there is no more hissing or scratching. Here she is in her new happy spot in the sun. She is waiting for the birds to show up so she can chatter at them. LOL

ps- Is it just me or do her eyes look a bit cloudy? I know she can see but maybe she has some loss of vision? Her eyes look the same in real life as they do in the pic. She is 13-14. It wouldn't be unusual.


----------



## clevercat

Oh, look at her! She's beautiful. Yes, her eyes do look a little cloudy - clearly nothing going going to stop her climbing the cat tree!


----------



## buzzytoes

I think they look cloudy as well. They are a strange color. Glad she is adjusting so quickly! Once she figures out you are not the same as her Evil Step Mom maybe she will let you pet her for longer periods of time. Good job Sabrina!!! 

I love short haired black cats - they always look so awesomely sleek.


----------



## poopsie

Oh she is gorgeous!

Poor little thing------I can only imagine the horrors she was subjected to in her other 'home'. It is amazing how quickly they blossom when they are safe and loved.


----------



## Cindi

Quick Sabrina and Hailey update: Hailey is doing great. She has really taken a liking to my husband which is not surprising. Her dad is gone and Gregg likes to sit and pet and play with her. She is obviously a daddy's girl and Gregg is a good substitute. I knew she would be fine, the surprise is Sabrina. I am not sure if pigs now actually do fly but Sabrina is a whole different cat.  She will let me pick her up and pet and kiss her. She even comes over to my chair when I am working and rubs on my legs. If I ignore her she will jump up on my desk and sit in my way. LOL She has also figured out that if I am sitting in my reading chair I am probably not moving for a while and that is a good place for napping. I call her name and as she looks up at me just the tips of her fang teeth show making her look like a vampire cat. She is just adorable and now so sweet. I am so happy she is happy now.


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> Quick Sabrina and Hailey update: Hailey is doing great. She has really taken a liking to my husband which is not surprising. Her dad is gone and Gregg likes to sit and pet and play with her. She is obviously a daddy's girl and Gregg is a good substitute. I knew she would be fine, the surprise is Sabrina. I am not sure if pigs now actually do fly but Sabrina is a whole different cat.  She will let me pick her up and pet and kiss her. She even comes over to my chair when I am working and rubs on my legs. If I ignore her she will jump up on my desk and sit in my way. LOL She has also figured out that if I am sitting in my reading chair I am probably not moving for a while and that is a good place for napping. I call her name and as she looks up at me just the tips of her fang teeth show making her look like a vampire cat. She is just adorable and now so sweet. I am so happy she is happy now.



I expect next week you will have pictures of the girls getting tummy rubs.


----------



## Cindi

One can hope but I wouldn't hold my breath. LOL 





cats n bags said:


> I expect next week you will have pictures of the girls getting tummy rubs.


----------



## clevercat

Sabrina has come a long way in a short time, hasn't she?
She is a very beautiful girl - I'm so pleased to hear she is relaxing and her real character is coming out....


----------



## buzzytoes

So glad she has settled in with you!!!


----------



## Cindi

Tomorrow my adoption group is having a big event. I am bringing Simone and really need "fall in love and take her home" vibes to get her a home of her own. She is such a sweet little girl and really needs a nice forever family to adopt her. 

http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=4028370

Please send good "adopt me" thoughts her way.


----------



## poopsie

Awwwww....best paw forward Simone and best wishes on finding a loving furrever home


----------



## clevercat

Sending Simone lots of good wishes.... Adopt her adopt her adopt her adopt her.
I hope you find your Furever Home, little girl!


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww Simone I hope someone fell in love with you today!!

I went down to our shelter today (trying to do so every week) and played mostly in the cat room. Cleaned their boxes and fed and watered them. I brought some toys with me as well so I played with them a bit and left some toys in each of the cages. Luckily our shelter is never very full. Two cats are permanent shelter cats (one pushing 20 years old!) and then there were six cats outside of that.


----------



## poopsie

How did Simone do? How could anyone not fall in love with her?


----------



## Cindi

Simone was great today. There are 2 people interested in her. One just lost her girl cat to cancer and said Simone looks just like the cat she lost except she is short haired. Simone let everyone hold her and rubbed her head on people's hands for petting. She was not scared or shy. Keep your fingers crossed one of these two people decide to adopt her. She really liked them both. Well, she loves everyone really. LOL





poopsie2 said:


> How did Simone do? How could anyone not fall in love with her?


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwwww.....way to go Simone!


----------



## clevercat

Fingers and paws crossed over here, Simone! Well done making the people fall in love with you


----------



## YouAreAlways

What a beautiful sight 



Cindi said:


> Tommy is doing MUCH better. This morning I found him on the 2nd level of the cat treee. It made me smile.


----------



## Cindi

Quick Sabrina update: She is doing great! I don't think her dad is going to recognize her when he gets back. It was warm today so Sabrina found a spot on the arm of my reading chair in front of the window. Nice breeze today too. She stayed there for a while then went back to the window by the cat tree to chatter at carpenter bees. 

I haven't heard from their dad in almost 1 month. I hope he is doing well. He did say he would be out of touch for a while until he gets to his final destination.


----------



## Cindi

You should see him now. He is a little monster! LOL  The other day he got up on top of my tall bookcase and knocked off a wooden giraffe that broke into a million pieces. He is so sweet I just can't stay mad at him for long. 





YouAreAlways said:


> What a beautiful sight


----------



## poopsie

She really is a beautiful cat. She looks so content


----------



## buzzytoes

She looks so perfectly content and lazy!!


----------



## amstevens714

Cindi said:


> You should see him now. He is a little monster! LOL  The other day he got up on top of my tall bookcase and knocked off a wooden giraffe that broke into a million pieces. He is so sweet I just can't stay mad at him for long.




I just read this entire thread tonight and I just want to say you are amazing. What you do for these animals is above and beyond. You are truly a blessing to these little creatures. The patience and energy you put into their well being is so honorable. I know you do it because you love them, but I just wanted to take a moment and thank you for all you are doing for these little kitties. You deserve more than a thank you, but from New England, thats about all I can do at the moment 

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## clevercat

amstevens714 said:


> I just read this entire thread tonight and I just want to say you are amazing. What you do for these animals is above and beyond. You are truly a blessing to these little creatures. The patience and energy you put into their well being is so honorable. I know you do it because you love them, but I just wanted to take a moment and thank you for all you are doing for these little kitties. You deserve more than a thank you, but from New England, thats about all I can do at the moment
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


 
+1! 
Sabrina looks so content and relaxed now - what a beautiful girl....


----------



## Cindi

Looks like Simone did it! She will be going to her forever home this weekend! YAY Way to go Simone!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Looks like Simone did it! She will be going to her forever home this weekend! YAY Way to go Simone!


 
Such good news! Well done, Simone! Be happy on your Forever Home, little girl.


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Simone!!!


----------



## poopsie

Much joy and happiness in your furever home Simone


----------



## lvn19644

Hi All

Maybe someone can help me I am trying to post pics of my most recent foster dog and it is telling me that it is too large.  Is there an easy way to post pics that are the right size?  Thanks alot

Since December I have fostered 5 dogs but I was a "foster failure" for one of them and we ended up adopting him ourselves


----------



## poopsie

lvn19644 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Maybe someone can help me I am trying to post pics of my most recent foster dog and it is telling me that it is too large.  Is there an easy way to post pics that are the right size?  Thanks alot
> 
> Since December I have fostered 5 dogs but I was a "foster failure" for one of them and we ended up adopting him ourselves





Congratulations on your 'failure'!


If you have a Photobucket account you can upload your photos there and they can be resized.


----------



## lvn19644

poopsie2 said:


> Congratulations on your 'failure'!
> 
> 
> If you have a Photobucket account you can upload your photos there and they can be resized.



Thanks poopsie I will try that when I get home tonight.  The newest foster (a Westie) weighs 25 pounds!!!!! but he is a cutie.  He is 5 years old but he has not learnt how to do his business outside :-0(.


----------



## poopsie

Since PB has changed their editing software to something inoperable you might want to try FotoFlexor. That _was_ the simple program that PB was using before. Or just post 'em big!


----------



## Cindi

Simone update: The potential adopter decided she couldn't afford to adopt Simone. I am sad for Simone but better to find out now than have her not be able to care for her. The right person will come along. Until then she will stay here and be kept in the furry mice, cat tree, cat nip and wet food lifestyle she has become accustomed to. LOL


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Simone update: The potential adopter decided she couldn't afford to adopt Simone. I am sad for Simone but better to find out now than have her not be able to care for her. The right person will come along. Until then she will stay here and be kept in the furry mice, cat tree, cat nip and wet food lifestyle she has become accustomed to. LOL


 
Oh, that's sad - but at least you found out before she'd been moved.
She is adorable, so I know the right Furever Home will come along soon....


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes!

i wish I lived closer...........I think Simone would fit in well here. She is such a beauty.

How is Sabrina getting along?


----------



## Cindi

I wish you lived closer too! Believe it or not Sabrina has decided she is my lap cat. The other day Sabrina was rubbing on my legs so I picked her up and put her on my lap. She actually layed down, purred and gave me some contented drool. I was beyond shocked. She stayed about 10 minuted and jumped down. The next day she jumped up on the arm of my chair and when I leaned back she came to sit on my lap. What do you know, she is a lap cat after all! YAY!





poopsie2 said:


> Oh noes!
> 
> i wish I lived closer...........I think Simone would fit in well here. She is such a beauty.
> 
> How is Sabrina getting along?


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> I wish you lived closer too! Believe it or not Sabrina has decided she is my lap cat. The other day Sabrina was rubbing on my legs so I picked her up and put her on my lap. She actually layed down, purred and gave me some contented drool. I was beyond shocked. She stayed about 10 minuted and jumped down. The next day she jumped up on the arm of my chair and when I leaned back she came to sit on my lap. What do you know, she is a lap cat after all! YAY!




Amazing what a calm, loving environment can do, isn't it? Poor thing, I can't imagine what she was subjected to that made her so bad.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think i'm going to apply to be a pet foster home.
I currently have 3 cats (did have 4 until this past october). I've been communicating a bit with the local shelter, they're big into having fosters for the animals that dont' do so well in the shelter.
I have to fill out an app and they do a vet reference check and then do a home visit. guess that means i'll have to clean my house lol

they take care of all medical stuff, the adoptables are all up to date on shots but they told me there is a chance that a 'kitty cold' could be passed on since being in the shelter stuff gets passed around easily.

one thing i'm not sure of, my cats are all up to date on their regular shots. EXCEPT i think distemper. which the vet told me I only have to get every 3 years because my cats aren't around 'other' cats and don't go outside.  so do you think i should call up the vet and get them in for that shot?


----------



## Cindi

When you bring in fosters you need to make sure your cats are up to date on everything they might need. Foster cats usually come off the streets and no matter how great the vet there are things that don't always show right away, especially with kittens. It is wonderful of you to foster. It's a lot of work sometimes but always worth it when the new adopters e-mail you to say how happy they are with their new baby. Also don't go crazy on the cleaning. Make things neat but don't worry to much about it. I would rather have my foster cat in a house where it is okay if things aren't perfect. I can't wait to hear your foster stories.


----------



## ILuvShopping

I need to double check my vet records to see what shots they got. i know they did get rabies since that's required by the city and they got one other one. 

i'm still on the fence about it, i'm VERY nervous that i'll get attached to one or that one of my cats will get attached to the foster. I would have a million if i could afford it! (and if the city allowed it  )  but I figure i might as well fill out the paper work and at least get approved so then if i DO decide to do it then I'm ready.

I wonder if they would let me foster other animals besides cats. they have all sorts of animals that need fosters, animals, dogs, hamster, rats, PIGS lol  although i don't think i'll take on a pig, but it's kinda fun. 

i have always wanted to foster but with dotcom there was no way no how that a new cat was going to be able to come into our house. it was pretty difficult when i brought meeko home nearly 6 years ago. but now with him gone it's a possibility although I do not know how meeko will react to a new cat brought into the house (he's the youngest). sunday still gets a bit diva around meeko even after 6 years so she might be my problem child but not anywhere near the amount of anger dotcom would get when he was around a new cat lol


----------



## Cindi

The secret to JUST fostering is to get it in your mind 100% that you are there to prepare the pet for their forever home, period. He/she is someone's pet and you are just there to teach them about love and trust, get them healthy and socialized and send them on to their new home. It is not easy to think this way (not for me anyway) but that is what you have to do.


----------



## ILuvShopping

put my foster app in and it's been accepted! 
now i just have to do a home visit which will probably happen next week sometime. 

one question though, when you all get foster cats - do you quarentine them for a bit? my plan was to initially house it in my 2nd bedroom for a few days (to hopefully stop any happenings of a kitty cold and what not from spreading to my cats) but my cousin might move in with me for a short period of time so that would totally knock out that option to put a foster cat in there for a little while.

however, i'm never good at keeping a cat locked up in a room. i was suppose to keep meeko by himself for about a week when i first got him and i think i lasted like 1.5 days. lol 

oh and do you think it would be a good idea to get my cats on a flea treatment right before a foster cat would come? they probably don't need it all the time but again, just a preventative measure for anything that might be brought into my house from the shelter.


----------



## ILuvShopping

I'm getting my first set of fosters TOMORROW!!!! 
they have a very high need for kitten fosters so i'm getting a group of kittens 

I'm so excited!!! lots to do tonight to prepare... I've already started cleaning out the room I plan to keep them in at first but need to get it more cleaned out and pick up some other supplies.


----------



## buzzytoes

A whole group?? Oh my goodness! Good luck and be sure to take lots of pics!!


----------



## Cindi

YAY! Litters of kittens are so much fun! I can't wait to see pics and hear stories.






ILuvShopping said:


> I'm getting my first set of fosters TOMORROW!!!!
> they have a very high need for kitten fosters so i'm getting a group of kittens
> 
> I'm so excited!!! lots to do tonight to prepare... I've already started cleaning out the room I plan to keep them in at first but need to get it more cleaned out and pick up some other supplies.


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> A whole group?? Oh my goodness! Good luck and be sure to take lots of pics!!



they didn't exactly tell me how many.... that so that will be a surprise lol
i think i'm getting a group that needs socialization - i wasnt exactly sure what that meant, although i assume that they just need extra attention, getting used to people and lots of love, and when they confirmed that that is what it was i basically said "YES! i can definitely do that!"  

my camera will get a workout lol

wish i could pick them up tonight - i knew i should have cleaned that room out last night!


----------



## ILuvShopping

I wish i could find some cheap cat furniture for them to entertain themselves with...i have more than enough cat beds that they can borrow from my cats lol

and endless amount of toys! i knew i bought all those toys for a reason 

they will be staying in my 2nd bedroom for awhile. I plan to buy a baby gate and at some point keep that door open so they can see more of the world and maybe interact with my own cats. not quite sure how well the gate will work since they'll probably be able to climb it.... will have to think about that one


----------



## boxermom

Forgive me for not reading thru the entire thread for a possible answer on my question---do all groups who use foster homes for dogs and cats check out the home and person carefully?  I ask because an in-law is talking about fostering dogs and he doesn't properly care for his own dogs. He's always very short of money nd I'm afraid he sees it as a way to get some cash in his pocket and he would skimp on food and health care for the dogs. My son, who is his brother-in-law ,said he has thought of calling area groups in their city to tell them the guy can't be trusted with animals.

I can't stop thinking about the possibility of someone allowing this jerk to actually have a dog or two in his home.  Can you reassure me, please? Do rescue groups carefully vet the possible homes?


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Forgive me for not reading thru the entire thread for a possible answer on my question---do all groups who use foster homes for dogs and cats check out the home and person carefully? I ask because an in-law is talking about fostering dogs and he doesn't properly care for his own dogs. He's always very short of money nd I'm afraid he sees it as a way to get some cash in his pocket and he would skimp on food and health care for the dogs. My son, who is his brother-in-law ,said he has thought of calling area groups in their city to tell them the guy can't be trusted with animals.
> 
> I can't stop thinking about the possibility of someone allowing this jerk to actually have a dog or two in his home. Can you reassure me, please? Do rescue groups carefully vet the possible homes?


 
Every rescue group I know (here in the UK) does a very intensive home visit and checks out the prospective foster parent(s) VERY carefully - I recently visited a local Sanctuary with a view to having a small outside pen built in my garden for emergency cases and it took hours to go through everything before they decided they were happy to proceed - and that's with all the rescue work experience I already have!
Hopefully someone like Cindi can put your mind at rest regarding home visits in the US.
And I agree - if all else fails (not that I think it will), a call to the centres in your in-law's area will put a stop to it. I' m sorry for his current dogs and I'm sure you are, too.....


----------



## buzzytoes

boxermom said:


> Forgive me for not reading thru the entire thread for a possible answer on my question---do all groups who use foster homes for dogs and cats check out the home and person carefully? I ask because an in-law is talking about fostering dogs and he doesn't properly care for his own dogs. He's always very short of money nd I'm afraid he sees it as a way to get some cash in his pocket and he would skimp on food and health care for the dogs. My son, who is his brother-in-law ,said he has thought of calling area groups in their city to tell them the guy can't be trusted with animals.
> 
> I can't stop thinking about the possibility of someone allowing this jerk to actually have a dog or two in his home. Can you reassure me, please? Do rescue groups carefully vet the possible homes?


 
I don't mean to freak you out but it really depends on the rescue. A reputable group willl come and do a home visit and check references, but there are lots of "rescues" that are just people trying to make money on the process. If he is already shady when it comes to his pets then it wouldn't surprise me if he got hooked up with a shady rescue.


----------



## ILuvShopping

boxermom said:


> Forgive me for not reading thru the entire thread for a possible answer on my question---do all groups who use foster homes for dogs and cats check out the home and person carefully?  I ask because an in-law is talking about fostering dogs and he doesn't properly care for his own dogs. He's always very short of money nd I'm afraid he sees it as a way to get some cash in his pocket and he would skimp on food and health care for the dogs. My son, who is his brother-in-law ,said he has thought of calling area groups in their city to tell them the guy can't be trusted with animals.
> 
> I can't stop thinking about the possibility of someone allowing this jerk to actually have a dog or two in his home.  Can you reassure me, please? Do rescue groups carefully vet the possible homes?



for mine i had to fill out an app and list my vet and some personal references. i'm not sure if they called the personal references but i'm fairly sure they did the vet check. they also came and did a home visit. they asked me questions about how i would care for the foster, where it would be kept, different situations.... 

how does one make money off fostering? the only financial assistance that the shelter provides that i go through is medical assistance for the foster only. if one of my pets gets sick or hurt because of the foster then i'm on my own.
oh and i guess they did give me one bag of kitten food


----------



## Cindi

Depends on the group however if you call one or 2 groups they will put his name on a DO NOT ADOPT list and spread it around. They will never allow him to foster/adopt from any group. My cat rescue does this when needed. What group is giving him cash??? My group provides food, litter and vet care. None of it is given to me in cash and except for vet care I supply the rest myself. They pay the vet directly. I think he is going to be in for a surprise if he thinks this is a good way to make money. I would try to get the name of the rescue he is considering and at least call them. It is very nice of you to try and stop him from neglecting a possible foster dog. Sad that he is neglecting his own. 





boxermom said:


> Forgive me for not reading thru the entire thread for a possible answer on my question---do all groups who use foster homes for dogs and cats check out the home and person carefully? I ask because an in-law is talking about fostering dogs and he doesn't properly care for his own dogs. He's always very short of money nd I'm afraid he sees it as a way to get some cash in his pocket and he would skimp on food and health care for the dogs. My son, who is his brother-in-law ,said he has thought of calling area groups in their city to tell them the guy can't be trusted with animals.
> 
> I can't stop thinking about the possibility of someone allowing this jerk to actually have a dog or two in his home. Can you reassure me, please? Do rescue groups carefully vet the possible homes?


----------



## ILuvShopping

i agree - i would call them if you know which group he's trying to foster through. if it's a good group they'll ask for references and they should appreciate you calling!

i think sometimes it would be hard for a group to sometimes determine from a house visit if someone is capable of fostering. i know i cleaned up my place a bit. although if someone truly lived in a dump then there's no cleaning that up.


----------



## lorihmatthews

boxermom said:


> Forgive me for not reading thru the entire thread for a possible answer on my question---do all groups who use foster homes for dogs and cats check out the home and person carefully? I ask because an in-law is talking about fostering dogs and he doesn't properly care for his own dogs. He's always very short of money nd I'm afraid he sees it as a way to get some cash in his pocket and he would skimp on food and health care for the dogs. My son, who is his brother-in-law ,said he has thought of calling area groups in their city to tell them the guy can't be trusted with animals.
> 
> I can't stop thinking about the possibility of someone allowing this jerk to actually have a dog or two in his home. Can you reassure me, please? Do rescue groups carefully vet the possible homes?


 
I have fostered many dogs in the past few years. Trust me there is no way to make money fostering! The only way he will have any money coming to him is that he will be reiumbursed for the food that he buys for the foster(s) and he will need to provide receipts. Fosters (at least the groups that I've worked with) are not paid for their time. In fact, I've paid for things that aren't reimbursable, such as having my fosters go out with my dogwalker (I have one dog who is my own who I adopted from Animal Control). 

Any vet bills are taken care of by the rescue groups, so he wouldn't have expenses there that he can profit on either. Maybe it's best for him to find out first that this isn't going to be a cash-making endeavor for him.


----------



## Cindi

I don't want to jinx it but I really think Simone has found a home! A very nice woman came over to meet Simone and fell in love. The adoption is tentatively set for Friday. Keep your fingers crossed for Simone. She is such a sweet little lovebug and she really deserves a forever home of her own.


----------



## poopsie

Fingers and paws crossed here!


Go get 'em Simone!


----------



## boxermom

*clevercat, buzzytoes, Cindi, ILuvShopping, lorihmatthews*......thank you for your thoughtful replies.  This guy is always trying to think of an easy way to make money and probably thinks the foster families get cash for food and vet care. He's really awful and I could go on and on about his schemes and the shady things he's done. His brother took one of his dogs because of the condition it was in, but he still has one, sadly.

My son has adopted several dogs so he knows which places his b-i-l may approach. I do think my son should say something just to be safe and sure that no animal goes to the guy's home. My guess is as soon as he finds out they don't hand over cash each week or month, he'll drop the idea (I hope).

I appreciate that you all took time to reply.


----------



## buzzytoes

Maybe he thinks fostering animals is the same as fostering kids - you just get a check every month? Who knows. I am guessing he probably hasn't looked into it too much if he thinks it's an easy way to make money. It seems like most rescues survive more on blood, sweat and tears, than they do on cash.


----------



## Cindi

I thought this was perfect for the "foster" thread.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I thought this was perfect for the "foster" thread.


 
That's beautiful!


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:
			
		

> I thought this was perfect for the "foster" thread.



Could not agree more!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## boxermom

buzzytoes said:


> Maybe he thinks fostering animals is the same as fostering kids - you just get a check every month? Who knows. I am guessing he probably hasn't looked into it too much if he thinks it's an easy way to make money. It seems like most rescues survive more on blood, sweat and tears, than they do on cash.


 
You nailed it,* buzzytoes*.  He always has a get rich quick idea and he probably thought it's like foster children--get a check every month. His parents were supporting him (he's in his 50's), but they recently died and money burns a hole in his pocket so he's desperate for some income from anywhere. I've told my son to alert the area rescue groups if his bil sounds serious about the idea.


----------



## Cindi

Simone is off to her forever home and I am weepy. LOL  Congrats sweet girl. I hope you have a wonderful life.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Simone is off to her forever home and I am weepy. LOL Congrats sweet girl. I hope you have a wonderful life.


 
Cindi - she couldn't have done it without you! Be happy in your Furever Home, little Simone.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Cindi - she couldn't have done it without you! Be happy in your Furever Home, little Simone.


----------



## Cindi

Thanks for saying that.  Simone this morning before she left. 






clevercat said:


> Cindi - she couldn't have done it without you! Be happy in your Furever Home, little Simone.


----------



## Cindi

Cindi said:


> Thanks for saying that. Simone this morning before she left.


  My little tub of butter. (That's what I call the chubby girls) LOL


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> My little tub of butter. (That's what I call the chubby girls) LOL


 
Oh that's cute!


----------



## poopsie

She just has the sweetest face


----------



## boxermom

What a darling girl.


----------



## buzzytoes

She is beautiful. I'm sure her new family will love her to bits.

I have a transport to do today. A dog who escaped while a family was moving cross country. They stayed a couple days but had to eventually keep going. The ppund finally found her after six weeks I think so today she is on her way home!


----------



## Cindi

That's awesome! I'm sure her family is so grateful to you for helping to get her home.





buzzytoes said:


> She is beautiful. I'm sure her new family will love her to bits.
> 
> I have a transport to do today. A dog who escaped while a family was moving cross country. They stayed a couple days but had to eventually keep going. The ppund finally found her after six weeks I think so today she is on her way home!


----------



## Cindi

I am getting 2 foster kittens today. YAY!!!! Kittens!!!!  Pics and info soon to follow.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I am getting 2 foster kittens today. YAY!!!! Kittens!!!! Pics and info soon to follow.


 
Oh excellent! Can't wait to hear their stories (and see their photos, of course ).


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> I am getting 2 foster kittens today. YAY!!!! Kittens!!!!  Pics and info soon to follow.



yayyy!!! more kittens!!!   can't wait to see the pics


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay!


----------



## Cindi

Kittens are here!!!! Everyone meet Mya and Mia! They are 9 weeks old. Mya has a darker face.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww what cuties!!!


----------



## boxermom

C-U-T-E!!! Love those faces


----------



## poopsie

And Bellis too?


what cutiepies!


----------



## Cindi

Added bonus. Lol


----------



## buzzytoes

What cute little girls! How are the older gatos adjusting?


----------



## clevercat

Oh so sweet - and look at Miss Bellis, making sure she's included.....le sigh.


----------



## Cindi

Bellis is still hissing at the kittens this morning. Not that they care at all. Tommy is of course in here playing with them. Sabrina is pissed. She swats them every chance she gets. Again, it's not like they care at. LOL Haley is ignoring them. They are both so sweet and so much fun to watch. This morning Mya ran across the room, up the cat steps and jumped right into the water bowl. How can you have a bad day when it starts with that kind of entertainment?? She jumped right out and ran around the room shaking her feet off. I died laughing. I do love fostering kittens. And...Mia just clawed her way up my leg (luckily wearing jeans) to get a hug. Guess who is getting a nail clipping when I get home.


----------



## poopsie

I have a kitty that is full grown and still claws his way up things including me. ush:

Thankfully he is a little guy


----------



## cats n bags

The Stinker approves of your choice in kittens.  

She also said I can't have one.  Stinker is a big ol' meanie.


----------



## Cindi

I added a video of the kittens playing. It's at the bottom of the listing page. Oh and that sound in the beginning is me stepping on a cat toy...I swear!!!!


http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=4549749


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I added a video of the kittens playing. It's at the bottom of the listing page. Oh and that sound in the beginning is me stepping on a cat toy...I swear!!!!
> 
> 
> http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=4549749


 

 There is something about kttens.....*sigh*


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> I added a video of the kittens playing. It's at the bottom of the listing page. Oh and that sound in the beginning is me stepping on a cat toy...I swear!!!!
> 
> 
> http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=4549749







:lolots:


----------



## ILuvShopping

haha - it's so funny how videos of kittens looks like it's being playing in fast forward lol
i need to get my kittens something like that!  i was wanting to get them something that had a scratching post on it but haven't had much luck. might have to go back and check walmart.


----------



## Cindi

Every kitten I have had through here LOVES that toy. I bought it at Petsmart. Every video I have posted on adoption pages is kittens playing with this toy. LOL
Check out this one, talk about fast forward: Robin and Wren

http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=2358421





ILuvShopping said:


> haha - it's so funny how videos of kittens looks like it's being playing in fast forward lol
> i need to get my kittens something like that! i was wanting to get them something that had a scratching post on it but haven't had much luck. might have to go back and check walmart.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> Every kitten I have had through here LOVES that toy. I bought it at Petsmart. Every video I have posted on adoption pages is kittens playing with this toy. LOL
> Check out this one, talk about fast forward: Robin and Wren
> 
> http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=2358421



HAHA! oh my goodness!!! you'd think you sprinkled it with kitty crack or something. lol


----------



## Cindi

I haven't had kittens in my office for so long I completely forgot about the "screen door climbing" incidents. Mya was nice enough to remind me this morning. I had to grab her from the top of the door. LOL  Then it was breakfast time and Sabrina actually braved the "rugrats" who she definitely does NOT like to get to her tuna. After breakfast the kittens showed me how they had learned to climb the cat tree. Never a boring minute with kittens around.


----------



## clevercat

Look at their widdle faces! LOL so cute....
And Sabrina's  face at teh monsters getting into her tuna.....


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww so cute!
all of the curtains in my kitten room are pulled up so the can't climb them. and there's two windows in there but they only have access to one (until they can jump higher) so when i'm not home that window is closed so they can't climb the screen lol


----------



## buzzytoes

Awwww so cute!


----------



## poopsie

Little stinkers :giggles:


----------



## Cindi

And one big stinker! You can barely make out my wonderful hubby on the other side of the screen door cheering Mya on her climb up the screen door. 





poopsie2 said:


> Little stinkers :giggles:


----------



## poopsie

I saw that! Aiding and abetting


----------



## clevercat

How are the kittens getting on, Cindi?


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm pretty sure that everyone needs kittens.


----------



## Cindi

They are so BAD but so darn cute!   They have decided they ARE going to sit on my lap and putting them down 100 times each is not going to deter them one bit. It wouldn't be so bad if they would just sit there but they think the mouse pointer on my screen is a great game and I can't get any work done. LOL





clevercat said:


> How are the kittens getting on, Cindi?


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> They are so BAD but so darn cute!   They have decided they ARE going to sit on my lap and putting them down 100 times each is not going to deter them one bit. It wouldn't be so bad if they would just sit there but they think the mouse pointer on my screen is a great game and I can't get any work done. LOL



i tried to bring my laptop into the kitten room once... yea... bad idea. i couldn't hardly get any work done without worrying that they were going to step on a wrong key lol


----------



## Cindi

I went downstairs to grab lunch and when I camen back the calculator function was open on my computer screen with strange symbols in the field.  Maybe they were trying to help??






ILuvShopping said:


> i tried to bring my laptop into the kitten room once... yea... bad idea. i couldn't hardly get any work done without worrying that they were going to step on a wrong key lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

haha - could be! mine made some weird screen pop up and like i'm oh on what button did you push!?!?! lol


----------



## clevercat

Ha - Eamonn made me call our IT department the other day. I left the laptop for a moment and when I came back he was sitting on the keyboard. When I lifted him off, he'd somehow flipped the desktop screen upside down.
Luckily, IT manager is also a rescue worker so understands these things...... 
I suppose I'm lucky he didn't pee on it (Eamonn, not the IT guy....).


----------



## ILuvShopping

i just let my kittens out of their room..... so far so good... not a whole lot of hissing....


----------



## buzzytoes

Normally I don't drive transports two weekends in a row but I am this time! Two Min Pins, one Corgi and a German Shorthaired Pointer. Good thing the other three are all little!


----------



## Cindi

Sabrina has had about enough of these kittens. Even her constant hiss and swat routine will not deter them. LOL  They seem to like her. She jumped up on my my desk and said she has had enough and will be hanging up here from now on. I won't let kittens on my desk so she is safe.   They are so sweet though. I'm sure they will get adopted soon. And whoever gets them is really getting an amazing couple of kittens. They love to cuddle and are not afraid of anything. Perfect.


----------



## poopsie

Lol.    She looks pissed


----------



## ILuvShopping

haha! I think my Sunday is looking like that constantly too as she sits are her few perches she can find (my table and a bookshelf)


----------



## Cindi

Mya and Mia are going to our adoption center at Petsmart tonight. I will miss them but it is better they get the exposure while they are still little. They are so adorable and sweet they should get scooped up quickly. Good luck girls! Remember no climbing of drapes. LOL


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Mya and Mia are going to our adoption center at Petsmart tonight. I will miss them but it is better they get the exposure while they are still little. They are so adorable and sweet they should get scooped up quickly. Good luck girls! Remember no climbing of drapes. LOL


 
Good luck, little ones! Have happy, happy lives. Cindi, will the adoption centre try to find them a home together?


----------



## poopsie

:cry:  

Good luck little ones


----------



## Cindi

If there is more than 1 applicant they would choose the person that wants them both over just one. But they are both very adaptable and as long as they have a playmate to go home to they will adopt them separately. Fingers crossed they go together. Tommy is missing Mya tonight. I swear that cat though he was her mom and she had convinced him as well. LOL  I took some last minute pics and will try to post them soon. 




clevercat said:


> Good luck, little ones! Have happy, happy lives. Cindi, will the adoption centre try to find them a home together?


----------



## ILuvShopping

good luck little kitties!!!

i think my first foster furballs were already adopted.  i keep checking the website to see if their photos and info is posted yet but they haven't been since i dropped them off and it's been almost 2 weeks. and the shelter keeps promoting how many kittens they have available for adoption.  i knew those cuties would get scooped up quickly!


----------



## Cindi

Here are a couple of pics from yesterday. I left an empty laundry basket out. Silly me. LOL  Like it would stay empty long with kittens around. Even Bellis decided to give it a try.   And you can see how much Mya love Tommy. They were so cute together.


----------



## clevercat

Oh Belly, you always make me smile. Lovely photos of Tommy and the kittens - Tommy making a very good pillow for Miss Mya.....


----------



## buzzytoes

I wish I had my own Bellis.

The picture of Mya and Tommy made me giggle out loud.


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Cindi

She is not my foster cat but I would take her in a minute. She was born without her back feet. Check out this sweet little girl. Available for adoption through Blind Cat Rescue.

http://blindcatrescue.blogspot.com/

You can sponsor her if you want to.


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:
			
		

> She is not my foster cat but I would take her in a minute. She was born without her back feet. Check out this sweet little girl. Available for adoption through Blind Cat Rescue.
> 
> http://blindcatrescue.blogspot.com/
> 
> You can sponsor her if you want to.



Bless her little heart..

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## buzzytoes

Aww what a sweet looking girl!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

awwww what a cutie!!!!  i wonder if they can make little carts for kitties like they do for dogs that either don't have hind legs or can't use them.


----------



## clevercat

ILuvShopping said:


> awwww what a cutie!!!! i wonder if they can make little carts for kitties like they do for dogs that either don't have hind legs or can't use them.


 
They can! When I first started volunteering, there was a kitten called Peanut who had no back legs - he used to run around like a lunatic in his little cart. Happily, he found the perfect family - I hope this little one does, too.


----------



## Cindi

I got an e-mail from the foster coordinator this morning. I was more than a little surprised when I looked at the pic. 


Just wondering....does anyone know of someone who would foster this Mommy
and babies???

She seems to have taken a liking to my outside cats shelter.  Does this crap
only happen to me?

Denise


----------



## restricter

Cindi said:
			
		

> I got an e-mail from the foster coordinator this morning. I was more than a little surprised when I looked at the pic.
> 
> Just wondering....does anyone know of someone who would foster this Mommy
> and babies???
> 
> She seems to have taken a liking to my outside cats shelter.  Does this crap
> only happen to me?
> 
> Denise



Oh how cute!


----------



## poopsie

OMG how precious! I have absolutely no problem with possums. They are welcome here too. The dog that lives behind me killed a momma possum under my house several years ago and I took care watching over the babies (they were bigger than those little nuggets). I have possums of all ages that hang out here now. The little ones can slip through the lattices on my patio and make their way into the house when it is hot and I leave the sliding door open for the kitties. I just shoo them back out.


----------



## clevercat

Awww.....so sweet. Look at mama's face *sigh*


----------



## Cindi

My girls are at the Petsmart adoption center and I miss them. The photographer took some really good pics of them. Looks like they are doing fine. Hopefully they will find their forever homes soon. I added the pics to their listing pages.

http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=4549788

http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=4549749


----------



## ILuvShopping

aww those are great pics!  i bet they'll get adopted in no time.


----------



## clevercat

They are both so beautiful. I hope they can find a Furever Home together.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> They are both so beautiful. I hope they can find a Furever Home together.





Ditto


How is Momma Possum doing?


----------



## Cindi

I have great news!!! Mya and Mia were adopted today....together! YAY! They went to a wonderful home and I know they are going to be very loved and spoiled. Congrats girls. Have a great life!

I will be getting 5 new foster kitties on Sunday. They are 8 weeks old and very sweet I am told. Pics soon to follow.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I have great news!!! Mya and Mia were adopted today....together! YAY! They went to a wonderful home and I know they are going to be very loved and spoiled. Congrats girls. Have a great life!
> 
> I will be getting 5 new foster kitties on Sunday. They are 8 weeks old and very sweet I am told. Pics soon to follow.


 
So happy to hear that Mya and Mia were homed together, I'm so pleased. Have a wonderful life in your Furever Home, kittehs.
Oooh, and five new foster kittens - can't wait!


----------



## Cindi

New kittens are here!!! They were very sickly when they were found and are still quite skinny. It is my job to fatten them up and love them to bits. Tough job but someone has to do it.   All 5 are boys and all are very sweet cuddle bugs. As you can see they have great appetites which makes me feel a lot better. Now I just need 5 good names.


----------



## poopsie

KITTINS!!!!!!!



I am so very glad that the girls were adopted together. IMO cats have a very strong sense of family/relationships.


----------



## clevercat

Aww, look at teh little cuties....wait until they find their paws....you know you won't get a moment's peace!


----------



## Cindi

Oh, they have found their paws alright. Luckily they are in hubby's home office. They are all running around, playing, climbing the curtains around the bird cage.  I am lucky that Gregg really loves kittens and is always patient when dealing with kitten antics. It took less than 1 day for them all to feel comfortable and not hide. That is good progress.





clevercat said:


> Aww, look at teh little cuties....wait until they find their paws....you know you won't get a moment's peace!


----------



## ILuvShopping

YAY kittens!!!!! 
How long will you have them for??


----------



## Cindi

Probably about 4 weeks. They are really tiny and need to be fattened up before I can put them up at Petsmart. Also one has a squinty eye and they all have worms. UGH!




ILuvShopping said:


> YAY kittens!!!!!
> How long will you have them for??


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> New kittens are here!!! They were very sickly when they were found and are still quite skinny. It is my job to fatten them up and love them to bits. Tough job but someone has to do it.   All 5 are boys and all are very sweet cuddle bugs. As you can see they have great appetites which makes me feel a lot better. *Now I just need 5 good names*.




Manny Moe Jack Curly Shemp


----------



## buzzytoes

Has anyone had to convince a spouse or SO to foster?? There is an Oriental cat (I didn't even know there was such a thing, had to look it up) available to foster near me and I feel like if I can convince DH to foster a cat, then eventually I can convince him to foster dogs, which is where my heart truly lies. I think his biggest issue is that he thinks I will want to keep the animal, when I know in my heart that really all I want to do is help them move on.


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> Has anyone had to convince a spouse or SO to foster?? There is an Oriental cat (I didn't even know there was such a thing, had to look it up) available to foster near me and I feel like if I can convince DH to foster a cat, then eventually I can convince him to foster dogs, which is where my heart truly lies. I think his biggest issue is that he thinks I will want to keep the animal, when I know in my heart that really all I want to do is help them move on.



i can only go on inexperience of how we handled my dad when i was growing up. he never had any say in what cats we brought home. my mom worked at a vet clinic so we had pretty easy access to available animals. my dad always said no no no no no! but the cats would come home and within a few days he would love them. he tried to be a hard a$$ but we knew he wasn't 

however i have no idea what kind of conversations went on between my parents when it came to pet discussion lol


----------



## buzzytoes

That's what I do with transport dogs that stay the night or when I dog sit - just tell DH we will be having guests! Don't think that would fly with a foster though. LOL


----------



## Cindi

I just love it when the older cats play. My long term foster, Sabrina, loves feathers/sparkle ball on a string. We usually play for a few minutes a day as she is 15 and usually grouchy. LOL  Today she really enjoyed play time and jumped in the air to get the feathers. I am glad I had my camera with me. I got a few great shots to send to her dad overseas. Hopefully they will make him smile. Watching her play made me smile. As you can see she is very vicious. LOL


----------



## clevercat

That first photo is brilliant! She's come on such a long way, hasn't she?


----------



## Cindi

She is like a completely different cat. The difference is amazing. Just shows what can be done with patience and love. Anything.





clevercat said:


> That first photo is brilliant! She's come on such a long way, hasn't she?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> She is like a completely different cat. The difference is amazing. Just shows what can be done with patience and love. Anything.


 
I will be holding her up as an example for Simon and his brother


----------



## buzzytoes

I wonder how she will react to her Dad when he gets back home - if she will retreat back into her shell or if she will love him since he split up with the evil chick who probably treated Sabrina bad.


----------



## Cindi

I am really worried about that. He said she NEVER played and spent most of her time under his son's bed. That doesn't describe MY Sabrina at all. I hope it was just the stressful situation with his ex. I would hate for her to return home and go back to living under the bed by herself and never coming out to play. She even likes to sit on my lap now. She is a totally different cat with me.





buzzytoes said:


> I wonder how she will react to her Dad when he gets back home - if she will retreat back into her shell or if she will love him since he split up with the evil chick who probably treated Sabrina bad.


----------



## poopsie

they know who (really) loves them


----------



## ILuvShopping

she might freak out at first but maybe you can coax her out and make her feel safe again with her favorite toy


----------



## ILuvShopping

i can be gone for 2 days and meeko will run and hide from me when i get home. lol


----------



## buzzytoes

I am so excited I just submitted my fostering app!!! Totally without my husband's knowledge, but I told them I wanted to start with cats and I know if I just bring one home he will be ok with it.  I think he will have a harder time letting an animal go than I will. LOL 

I am so nervous now! The lady I have been emailing with has been nothing but nice, but I feel like "omg are they going to like my house? are they going to like me?" Normally they do a home check but because I am 2.5 hours away she just asked me to email pics of our house, backyard, and animals. Yayayayayayayay!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Congrats!!! Let the adventures begin!





buzzytoes said:


> I am so excited I just submitted my fostering app!!! Totally without my husband's knowledge, but I told them I wanted to start with cats and I know if I just bring one home he will be ok with it.  I think he will have a harder time letting an animal go than I will. LOL
> 
> I am so nervous now! The lady I have been emailing with has been nothing but nice, but I feel like "omg are they going to like my house? are they going to like me?" Normally they do a home check but because I am 2.5 hours away she just asked me to email pics of our house, backyard, and animals. Yayayayayayayay!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

I just read they are going to pick up two pups and two cats in OR today. Maybe I will end up with one of the kitties! No idea about any details. Just sent my pics off so all I have left now is to wait for her phone call this weekend.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I am so excited I just submitted my fostering app!!! Totally without my husband's knowledge, but I told them I wanted to start with cats and I know if I just bring one home he will be ok with it.  I think he will have a harder time letting an animal go than I will. LOL
> 
> I am so nervous now! The lady I have been emailing with has been nothing but nice, but I feel like "omg are they going to like my house? are they going to like me?" Normally they do a home check but because I am 2.5 hours away she just asked me to email pics of our house, backyard, and animals. Yayayayayayayay!!!!



Oh yaay, this is such good news!


----------



## buzzytoes

A little brief update though I'm not sure what it means. LOL She got my pics and said she would call this weekend and then said the timing was great because they had two young cats coming in that were "taken" from their owners. I am not sure if this means taken by Animal Control or taken in by the rescue. She said she would have more details when she spoke with me this weekend probably. Super excited regardless. I will be spending the weekend cleaning and getting things ready just in case!


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> I am so excited I just submitted my fostering app!!! Totally without my husband's knowledge, but I told them I wanted to start with cats and I know if I just bring one home he will be ok with it.  I think he will have a harder time letting an animal go than I will. LOL
> 
> I am so nervous now! The lady I have been emailing with has been nothing but nice, but I feel like "omg are they going to like my house? are they going to like me?" Normally they do a home check but because I am 2.5 hours away she just asked me to email pics of our house, backyard, and animals. Yayayayayayayay!!!!



YAYYYYYYY!!!!!! fostering is so awesome!!!

i was super nervous for my home visit also... i'm not much of a cleaner so i just cleaned up the important areas and then shove stuff every where else lol


----------



## buzzytoes

Well I saw a pic of the cat that the rescue picked up but not sure if I am getting her cuz the lady never called over the weekend like she said she would. They were supposed to get two cats but only got one so I'm not sure what happened there. She is apparently severely underweight but it was hard to tell from the pic I saw. She is a long haired white cat with some tan patches it looks like. Hoping I will get a phone call or email tomorrow!


----------



## ILuvShopping

ohh i bet she's really pretty!  I love white long haired cats.  Maybe if you don't get a call today you can call them and asked what happened?  They shouldn't leave you hanging like that.

I emailed the foster group through the shelter I go through and told them that I was waiting and ready at any moment they had kittens available!  They told me I was at the top of their list so hopefully i'll get another group soon  
They posted on facebook that they placed 6 litters over the weekend but I was only aware of 2 so I guess that means you need to let them know if/when you're available to take on more.


----------



## buzzytoes

If I don't hear from her by this afternoon I will shoot her an email. She has been super prompt at replying. For all I know that isn't the only cat they took in this weekend. Although if I do get her I hope they let me change her name because she sure doesn't look like a "Peaches" to me. She looked like a Tabitha.

ETA I have no patience, I totally just sent her an email.


----------



## ILuvShopping

haha i would be patient either!  hopefully they reply to you quickly.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> If I don't hear from her by this afternoon I will shoot her an email. She has been super prompt at replying. For all I know that isn't the only cat they took in this weekend. Although if I do get her I hope they let me change her name because she sure doesn't look like a "Peaches" to me. She looked like a Tabitha.
> 
> ETA I have no patience, I totally just sent her an email.



Oh you sound like me - I have no patience where these things are concerned. I phone, I email, I text.... Hope you hear something (very!) soon.


----------



## buzzytoes

Well I heard back and they decided I am too far away to be a foster. So bummed.  Not sure if I should look for rescues in Salt Lake (2.5 hours away) or some here in WY. They suggested a place about an hour from me but their Facebook page is not up to date, nor is their website and I don't really have patience for people who do not use the internet in this day and age.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Well I heard back and they decided I am too far away to be a foster. So bummed.  Not sure if I should look for rescues in Salt Lake (2.5 hours away) or some here in WY. They suggested a place about an hour from me but their Facebook page is not up to date, nor is their website and I don't really have patience for people who do not use the internet in this day and age.



Oh what a shame.
But I'd give the non-Facebook (sometimes I feel I am the only person in the world who isn't interested in/doesn't have a clue about FB lol) rescue a chance - the shelter where I volunteer, their website is NEVER up to date - they're just too busy. Good luck! Keeping fingers and paws crossed for you.....


----------



## poopsie

I have a FB page but that is as far as I ever got. I can't figure out that site at all. I don't ever want to tweet either. I don't have texting on my phone plan. I have only been online for a few years---all self taught. I would hate to think that my lack in those areas would prevent helping animals in need.


----------



## buzzytoes

When you are living in rural Wyoming it's not really like living in a big city where you can hang up flyers and news of your rescue will spread by word of mouth. For example - the closest rescue to me is 70 miles away, and the next closest one is 120 miles. Not exactly someplace I can pop into and say "Hey I am interested in fostering." That said, I emailed the one that is 120 miles away because they have a website that is up to date, as well as a facebook page. If I am not going to be able to attend adoption events on a regular basis then I need to be working with someplace that is organized and gets their animals out there. The more you put out there, the more you can save. But again, that is living in a rural area where the closest city over 20K people is 180 miles away. We don't even have a local rescue and between the town I live in and the town I work in there are probably 35K people living here.

ETA I didn't mean that an individual looking to foster needs to be online, but that a rescue organization should be.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Good point. Where I live, there are three rescue centres all within 45 minutes - an hour of home. I was going to write that's lucky for me - but actually it's not, is it? Just means there are hundreds of cats here that need help, all within a small area....


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> When you are living in rural Wyoming it's not really like living in a big city where you can hang up flyers and news of your rescue will spread by word of mouth. For example - the closest rescue to me is 70 miles away, and the next closest one is 120 miles. Not exactly someplace I can pop into and say "Hey I am interested in fostering." That said, I emailed the one that is 120 miles away because they have a website that is up to date, as well as a facebook page. If I am not going to be able to attend adoption events on a regular basis then I need to be working with someplace that is organized and gets their animals out there. The more you put out there, the more you can save. But again, that is living in a rural area where the closest city over 20K people is 180 miles away. We don't even have a local rescue and between the town I live in and the town I work in there are probably 35K people living here.
> 
> ETA I didn't mean that an individual looking to foster needs to be online, but that a rescue organization should be.



I'm in another chat group with several folks that do rescue and fosters, and several have mentioned an underground railroad for kitties.  If you are where I think you are, you might be in a good place to help the kitties move from the bigger cities to the next stop.  It might be worth checking with some of the rescue groups in Casper, Riverton, Laramie, or even Montana to see if you could help out.


----------



## buzzytoes

Underground railroad for kitties?? How clever! I have emailed a rescue in Lander, waiting to hear back from them. They are just a bit closer than Riverton so that's where I started. I am in the southwest corner - due east of Laramie and south of Riverton. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww  bummer!!   sad that you had to contact them for them to tell you that too. 

i got contacted today to see if i would be interested in fostering a 2-3 week old kitten. i'm not even sure if they're weened at that point and i wouldn't feel comfortable leaving it in a room all by itself for awhile so I told them I had to pass. 

then they posted on facebook that they're looking for puppy fosters... right now they have 8 puppies, i wish i could do that! but holy smokes i bet that's super overwhelming lol


----------



## polishhor

I have never thought about pet fostering!  This is a wonderful idea, I'm taking my dog to the vet this week and will ask about it.


----------



## Florasun

I think fostering is a wonderful idea!  I would love to have some babies in the house, but we can't due to DH's allergies. I help by "fostering" a baby elephant or rhino at the David Sheldrick Wildlife Refuge in Kenya. Unfortunately, orphaned babies are becoming more common due to the rise in poaching.

Today I received an e-mail about their most recent addition. Meet Kinango! He was found sheltering under a truck, which apparently felt like his missing mother.













Here is a link to a page describing Kinango's rescue.
http://www.sheldrickwildlifetrust.org/asp/orphan_profile.asp?N=277
If you wish to donate, there are links on the page.

Mod's sorry if this is not allowed; you can remove the post if necessary.


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwww! I love elephants. Maybe I will look into fostering one. They are such wonderful animals. 






Florasun said:


> I think fostering is a wonderful idea! I would love to have some babies in the house, but we can't due to DH's allergies. I help by "fostering" a baby elephant or rhino at the David Sheldrick Wildlife Refuge in Kenya. Unfortunately, orphaned babies are becoming more common due to the rise in poaching.
> 
> Today I received an e-mail about their most recent addition. Meet Kinango! He was found sheltering under a truck, which apparently felt like his missing mother.
> 
> View attachment 1861009
> 
> 
> View attachment 1861010
> 
> 
> View attachment 1861011
> 
> 
> View attachment 1861012
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a page describing Kinango's rescue.
> http://www.sheldrickwildlifetrust.org/asp/orphan_profile.asp?N=277
> If you wish to donate, there are links on the page.
> 
> Mod's sorry if this is not allowed; you can remove the post if necessary.


----------



## Florasun

Cindi said:


> Awwwwwww! I love elephants. Maybe I will look into fostering one. They are such wonderful animals.



I love them too - wish I could bring one home, LOL!


----------



## Cindi

Hi guys. I received a Molly update last night that I just had to share. Remember Molly. Little orange girl that likes to play rough? This makes me so happy. 



Hi Cindi, 



How are you? Molly is doing very well, and she certainly is a very special girl!!! We call Molly "Princess Molly"  and Miss Molly lol, I am sure you can imagine why. She and Nikoli get a long great now and love to rough house and sometimes clean eachother. The best way to describe Molly is by laying out a typical day with Molly. Come home from work and Molly is standing at the top of the stairs (we moved into an apt in Forks Twp closer to work), if you just pet her head a little, or walk by her to put stuff down she will let you know that she does not appreciate it by meowing at you and literally jumping up like a dolphin out of water and hitting your hand with her head. After some petting she calms down and is satisfied. Then when we sit on the couch at night to watch TV she likes to jump up and snuggle on your legs, of course if you are using the laptop she prefers to sit on the keyboard, this way our attention is 100% focused on her lol. Before we go to bed we feed them wet food (calms them down at night) as soon as we get up Molly starts screaming at us to assure that we understand it is time to feed her. Once we are in bed she likes to jump up there at some point while we are sleeping and nessle up against usually me. If shes feeling needy she will rub her head against my hand until I wake up and put my arm around her, once I do that she starts to pur and goes to sleep lol, I have never ever seen a cat with a personality like that! And then the next day it happens all over again! Molly is a sweetheart, we love her to death, as well as Nikoli of course. She has been a great addition to the growing family!


----------



## clevercat

Oh, Cindi, I am so happy to read this - I teared up! I love happy endings....


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Miss Molly!!!


----------



## Cindi

I have a new batch of kittens!!! I will get some pics up but I wanted to share these 2 really quick one. 2 of the kittens (yes, they are brown) were wrestling on the chair Sabrina was sitting on and she let them!  She was watching to make sure it didn't get too rowdy. She will also let the kittens lay near her without swatting them. I have no idea how that happened. Maybe she is getting mellow in her old age.   And of course every cat that comes through here loves Tommy and he loves them. Here is a pic of Tommy and Carlton. The brown kittens are Cola and Cinder and there is a tabby boy named Tex. I didn't name them. LOL


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww yay kittens!  they look like a gorgeous brown color.


----------



## poopsie

Oh I love brown cats! I had on e years ago.................one of the best cats I have ever had the privilege to know. We named him Fudge, but somehow it morphed into Fee Waybil


----------



## buzzytoes

Wow I bet they will grow up to be gorgeous gatos!!

When does Sabrina go home? I thought you said a year but can't remember. I am sure it is no time soon, just curious.


----------



## Cindi

Sabrina and Haley go home in March or April of next year. Depends on when their dad gets back. 

The brown kittens are quite striking. We did an outdoor adoption event last weekend and you could really see their coloring in the sunlight. Everyone was commenting. Hopefully someone will put in an application to adopt.





buzzytoes said:


> Wow I bet they will grow up to be gorgeous gatos!!
> 
> When does Sabrina go home? I thought you said a year but can't remember. I am sure it is no time soon, just curious.


----------



## clevercat

Love how Tommy takes the newbies under his wing.....they are beautiful, by the way!


----------



## Cindi

So I'm not sure if cats can sense something is coming but all my fosters and Bellis have been sitting together in my chair all day. Sabrina is the lookout on the top of the chair. She is keeping an eye out the window for Hurricane Sandy. I just sent my monthly update to Haley and Sabrina's dad letting him know they are ok. I am going to miss my old girls when their dad comes home. Also when I came home from work Haley was all wrapped up in her favorite blanket. I have no idea how she got in there but I'm sure the pic will make her dad smile.


----------



## ILuvShopping

so cute!!!

why can't my cats be more welcoming to new kitties


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> So I'm not sure if cats can sense something is coming but all my fosters and Bellis have been sitting together in my chair all day. Sabrina is the lookout on the top of the chair. *She is keeping an eye out the window for Hurricane Sandy. *I just sent my monthly update to Haley and Sabrina's dad letting him know they are ok. I am going to miss my old girls when their dad comes home. Also when I came home from work Haley was all wrapped up in her favorite blanket. I have no idea how she got in there but I'm sure the pic will make her dad smile.


 
Just checking you and the family are OK, Cindi....hope you are all safe.


----------



## Cindi

So far so good. The wind is howling but we still have power which is a surprise as we lose it in any regular storm. All the fur kids are warm and dry and no one seems bothered by the storm. hopefully the power will hold on. The dogs are not happy about going out to pee! Lol


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> So far so good. The wind is howling but we still have power which is a surprise as we lose it in any regular storm. All the fur kids are warm and dry and no one seems bothered by the storm. hopefully the power will hold on. The dogs are not happy about going out to pee! Lol


 
How are you and the family doing, Cindi? I keep thinking about you all and hope you are all safe and well.


----------



## Cindi

Still no power. Hanging in there.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Still no power. Hanging in there.


 
I was worried! Stay safe - hope the power is back up soon. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Cindi

Thanks for thinking of us.  We FINALLY have power!!!! It was a VERY long 7 days. Bellis and the foster kitties are all just fine. Of course Belly was never bothered by the lack of lighting.  She was just wondering why the others kept bumping into her. LOL





clevercat said:


> I was worried! Stay safe - hope the power is back up soon. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## ILuvShopping

wow 7 days with no power!  that's incredible.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh I am so very excited!!! I am pulling this sweet face from the pound this morning and keeping him until Sunday when his new owner will come pick him up. He is at least partially, if not fully deaf, and probably partially blind. Clearly he is a double merle of some sort but since this is the only pic I have I do not really know what he is. The person he is going to already has a deaf Aussie at home and has been on the lookout for more deaf dogs. I am probably going to get him at lunch because Bossman isn't here and I can hardly contain myself. He will just hang out at work with me for the rest of the day.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Oh I am so very excited!!! I am pulling this sweet face from the pound this morning and keeping him until Sunday when his new owner will come pick him up. He is at least partially, if not fully deaf, and probably partially blind. Clearly he is a double merle of some sort but since this is the only pic I have I do not really know what he is. The person he is going to already has a deaf Aussie at home and has been on the lookout for more deaf dogs. I am probably going to get him at lunch because Bossman isn't here and I can hardly contain myself. He will just hang out at work with me for the rest of the day.



Oh look at his widdle pink nosey-posey! Kisskisskiss - he is adorable! Bless you for doing this, Buzzy.
Lately I have been thinking how much I want a dog, but I guess with this many cats that won't be happening!


----------



## Tygriss

We just submitted our application to foster  We already have a full house with two kitties and two pugs. I'm nervous and excited! I'm excited to give back to a community that gave me the little shedding loves of my life.


----------



## buzzytoes

^I hope you will love it!! I cannot imagine anything more rewarding. Still working on getting the DH convinced that fostering would be great.


----------



## poopsie

What a sweetie!


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh how cute is he!!!!

tygriss - fostering is amazing!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Well my foster is only lasting through the night. He is food aggressive (probably because the poor thing is so skinny) and strangely that translates to water aggressive as well. It started as just getting snarly and snippy, then move to a full on attack. I kept them separated for a bit and tried again, same thing, now he is in a kennel and growls whenever either of them get near. Super bums me out. Not sure what the problem is exactly because he was fine when he first got here and even tried playing with my dogs. If I didn't work I would keep him until Sunday like I planned but he wouldn't make it in a kennel all day. To make matter worse his new owner had one of her dogs pass away tonight at nine year old. Ugh!


----------



## poopsie

Oh the poor little man. I thought he looked thin, but as I know nothing of dogs, I was hoping that maybe it was a breed trait. I do hope that everything works out for him.


----------



## buzzytoes

The home he is going to currently has a deaf Aussie Shepherd so I think he will be in a great place. The lady also occasionally does some fostering on the side. I just wish things had worked out better so that I was able to keep him longer. I suppose in the end it's probably better for him cuz he won't get too used to being here before he is uprooted again. I just feel like a foster failure of the wrong kind is all.


----------



## Cindi

Unbelievable!!!!    Well, I will be fostering 2 cats with Cerebral Hyperplasia. They are commonly called the wobbly kitties. There was a post on FaceBook that these 2 girls were going to be tossed out in the cold if they did not find a home or foster by the end of the day tomorrow. Two UNSPAYED, CH cats.They are not even 1 year old yet.  They were going to just toss them out. It is in the 20s outside right now with 5 inches of snow of the ground. I am beyond livid. I am really lucky to have such a wonderful hubby. It took all day but we finally made arrangements to have him go and pick the cats up so I can foster them here.  He is now waiting there for the drop off. People make me sick. I am going to have them spayed and vetted then put them in our PetSmart adoption center. CH cats usually get adopted quickly since they are so cute to watch. I am now trying to calm down and get the room ready for them but I just want to scream! I will post pics in the next couple of days.


----------



## poopsie

My God I would just like 5 minutes with those 'people'. They would be wobbling worse than those poor kitties. :boxing: Isn't there some way to report s#!tpiles like that to an authority? 
WTF is wrong with people? And why am I asking that question at least 50 times a day nowadays? 

Bless you and your wonderful hubby for helping those poor little souls


----------



## buzzytoes

Well we already know people are a$$holes so I guess I won't question that, but good for you for stepping up!! Are they from the same litter do you know? Just wondering what the odds are that you would have two with the same problem, unless it was because of abuse. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Cindi

They are from the same litter and both have a mild case. The tabby/white girl is VERY brave. She is already running around the room playing with everything in sight. The first thing she did was get into the cat toybox and take out green mousy to bat around. LOL Now she is playing with the balltrack. She also loves catnip. I will have no problem finding her a home. She walks with a head tilt but I think it is adorable. The black and white girl is still hiding in the litterbox. I'm sure she will be out soon.


----------



## jenny70

Oh they are adorable!  Bless you Cindi for stepping in and saving these kitties!


----------



## Cindi

They will be spayed and vetted on Thursday and should be available for adoption through The Cat Shack in about 1 week. Whirly (tabby/white) gets around very well, loves to play and loves catnip. Tipsy is still a bit scared and has switched from hiding in one litterbox to hiding in another litterbox. She also gets around well but her back end waddles like a duck. They are both adorable and very sweet. I don't think there will be any problem finding homes for them.


----------



## buzzytoes

Whirly and Tipsy - those names are too cute! They both look like sweet girls. Hope they find homes quickly.


----------



## buzzytoes

Once again I have filled out an app to foster. I am going to feel like it's personal if I get turned down again! This rescue is about 90 miles away from me and they took in two litters of pups over the weekend that had been sleeping outside. Mind you, it has not gotten above 20 degrees for the last few weeks. One litter of four is about four weeks old and the other litter is about ten weeks old but all are underweight. The rescue is working with this particular town (incorporated area really, it's very small) on a spay and neuter program to help avoid this problem in the future. I told them I could foster for up to a month for emergency situations - this is my sneaky way of getting it past DH because if he knows they have a particular time limit he is ok with them being there. The admin asked this morning if I had sent my app in because she couldn't find it so keep your fingers crossed that this is a good sign!


----------



## Cindi

^ Fingers crossed for you. They would be lucky to have you as a foster mom.


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> Once again I have filled out an app to foster. I am going to feel like it's personal if I get turned down again! This rescue is about 90 miles away from me and they took in two litters of pups over the weekend that had been sleeping outside. Mind you, it has not gotten above 20 degrees for the last few weeks. One litter of four is about four weeks old and the other litter is about ten weeks old but all are underweight. The rescue is working with this particular town (incorporated area really, it's very small) on a spay and neuter program to help avoid this problem in the future. I told them I could foster for up to a month for emergency situations - this is my sneaky way of getting it past DH because if he knows they have a particular time limit he is ok with them being there. The admin asked this morning if I had sent my app in because she couldn't find it so keep your fingers crossed that this is a good sign!



good luck!!!!!
it's been quiet in my foster world. but the shelter i go through has been needing to place quite a few puppies over the past month.
wish i felt up to trying to foster a puppy! but i changed my foster room so now it's really not set up for puppies.


----------



## buzzytoes

So I guess sometimes it is all about being in the right place at the right time. Finally fostering a pup, even though it's a very temporary basis. I was at the pound taking pictures today, as is my usual weekend routine, and someone had dropped off a mom and her three puppies. They came from a trashy drug home and one of the puppies was dropped on it's head at two weeks. As a result she cannot walk, she just topples over. She can sit up and she eats, drinks, pees and poops but can't walk. She hasn't been to the vet yet and our vets don't have super sophisticated equipment so I don't know how much they will be able to tell as far as what's wrong with her. She is very twitchy in her sleep and it's been so long since I've had a puppy (she's five weeks) that I don't know if it's normal or seizures in her sleep. I would think if she was having that many seizures then she would be dead by now but it's like nonstop twitching! Mostly all she's done is sleep, haven't experienced the puppy playfulness yet.

She will also be the only foster I am allowed to have while we have our current pets because my one dog is horribly jealous. She won't even look at the kennel or go near it or the pup. I figured this pup would be a good test since she can't move. My other dog is very protective of her, wants to cuddle and won't let the cats near her kennel. She comes in and snuffles them along with her nose in their face. LOL I can't knowingly bring another animal in if it's going to be at the cost of the mood of my other pets and that breaks my heart because I really feel this is my calling. It just sucks.


----------



## buzzytoes

This is Weebles Wobble But They Don't Fall Down


----------



## jenny70

buzzytoes said:


> This is Weebles Wobble But They Don't Fall Down



Just precious.


----------



## buzzytoes

Maybe I should call her Tippy.


----------



## leasul2003

^^ Oh my! She is absolutely precious. I pray that whatever is causing her not to be able to walk is fixable. Poor sweetie. Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## chessmont

I have 6 greyhounds coming off the racetrack to foster until they find homes.  Lots of work but SO rewarding.  I am looking forward to it.  Have fostered approximately 200 GH's over the past 21 years but it has been awhile since I have had the opportunity.  Wish me luck


----------



## buzzytoes

Wow six at one time?! That's incredible. One of the ladies that I work with at the Humane Society here used to do greyhound rescue but they stopped years ago for whatever reason. Be sure to post pics when they arrive!


----------



## buzzytoes

leasul2003 said:


> ^^ Oh my! She is absolutely precious. I pray that whatever is causing her not to be able to walk is fixable. Poor sweetie. Definitely keep us posted.



Thanks! I have a friend who works for a guide dog agency and she is going to send me some therapy stuff on Monday. Her dog had problems with brain development and could not stand when he was younger but the therapy helped after a few months. Hoping it will help this pup as well!


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> Wow six at one time?! That's incredible. One of the ladies that I work with at the Humane Society here used to do greyhound rescue but they stopped years ago for whatever reason. Be sure to post pics when they arrive!



15+ years ago I used to have 12-13 at a time.  Like 2 full-time jobs!  I have to say, I have a nice big barn with indoor/outdoor dog runs so they won't live in the house but they will have WAY lot more one on one attention than in previous existence. They won't be one of 300 dogs


----------



## buzzytoes

Wow can I come live with you? LOL


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> Wow can I come live with you? LOL



Only if you like dog food LOL


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> Thanks! I have a friend who works for a guide dog agency and she is going to send me some therapy stuff on Monday. Her dog had problems with brain development and could not stand when he was younger but the therapy helped after a few months. Hoping it will help this pup as well!



I hope for a good outcome


----------



## leasul2003

^^ Ditto.


----------



## Cindi

Wow! 6 is a lot at once but they are usually trained once they come off the track and all you have to do is get them on a schedule. Of course the most important part of fostering a Greyhound is to teach them about love and play and a comfy bed or couch. It is sad to see how neglected most of them are on those areas. I have fostered about 100 Greyhounds over the last 10 years. I'm sure it will be a lot of work but very rewarding. Good luck!





chessmont said:


> I have 6 greyhounds coming off the racetrack to foster until they find homes.  Lots of work but SO rewarding.  I am looking forward to it.  Have fostered approximately 200 GH's over the past 21 years but it has been awhile since I have had the opportunity.  Wish me luck


----------



## buzzytoes

We've had a little bit of progress this morning. Yesterday all she did was eat and sleep and had no real interest in moving around. This morning we actually had some play time! It was only a few minutes but she was also hell bent on moving around and exploring. She still tips right over but I am considering it a good sign!


----------



## jenny70

buzzytoes said:


> We've had a little bit of progress this morning. Yesterday all she did was eat and sleep and had no real interest in moving around. This morning we actually had some play time! It was only a few minutes but she was also hell bent on moving around and exploring. She still tips right over but I am considering it a good sign!



That's great news!


----------



## buzzytoes

I am on the board of our Humane Society and today we had an Animal Care meeting so I took her in hopes that someone might have ideas or suggestions. The shelter manager checked her back legs to see if she had feeling (she does, which I figured since she moves them, just can't stand on them), and she also ran her hand in front of the pups face to see if she would follow. No reaction whatsoever so now we are wondering if she might be blind. The shelter manager thinks it's neurological and doesn't hold much hope for her. I am torn - part of me thinks she won't get better, but I am also an eternal optomist and always root for the underdog.  Hoping the vet will give her a good outlook tomorrow.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awwww what a cutie!!! I'm sure no matter what her main issue might be, I think if someone is willing to work with her she'll have a great life. 




buzzytoes said:


> She will also be the only foster I am allowed to have while we have our current pets because my one dog is horribly jealous. She won't even look at the kennel or go near it or the pup. I figured this pup would be a good test since she can't move. My other dog is very protective of her, wants to cuddle and won't let the cats near her kennel. She comes in and snuffles them along with her nose in their face. LOL I can't knowingly bring another animal in if it's going to be at the cost of the mood of my other pets and that breaks my heart because I really feel this is my calling. It just sucks.



I have this issue with my cats... It keeps me from fostering an adult cat that would be with me longer than a month. But I so badly want to. 
But for the month I have the kittens, I just tell my cats to deal with it lol
And generally my cats only have to be around them for 1-2 weeks when I let them roam free.


----------



## buzzytoes

The vet did not have good news, as I was expecting. She is either blind, or lacking the reflex to react to things. Her pupils responded to the light, but when he brought his hand to her eye like he was going to hit her, there was no reaction whatsoever. He said she may grow out of it, but no way to tell without taking her for more sophisticated testing, and that if she was going to improve he would have expected to see it by now. The story is they dropped her, but he said it could also be that she was just not developed enough when she was born. As emaciated as the poor Momma Dog was, it wouldn't be surprising that she was born with issues as well. I passed the info along to the pound and I am guessing they will probably put her down. It becomes a quality of life issue, and really how fair is it for her to have to drag/roll herself around for a year or so just and she doesn't improve? It's just sucky all the way around.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry, Buzzy. :cry:  One of the hardest parts of rescue. Sometimes there is nothing anyone can do. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## ILuvShopping

aw that's sad    I don't know how many people they can reach, but I wonder if they could put out the word that they have a very special needs puppy and see if anyone would come forward to provide a home (and the money it would cost) for it?  

Ours does that sometimes and it's amazing what people will do for an animal even without the certainty that it will live a full life.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> I'm so sorry, Buzzy. :cry:  One of the hardest parts of rescue. Sometimes there is nothing anyone can do. ((((HUGS))))



yea that one kitten i lost really gave me a wakeup call. Fostering isn't all sunshine and rainbows! I won't take kittens that young anymore but now I'm still worried the first couple days when I get new/older kittens. 
especially when they're so scared and SO skinny like one I have now!  But I see her come out every night to eat and use the litter box. 

I know someone through facebook that fosters through the same shelter I do. she had a kitten for about 2 weeks and suddenly it had some neurological issue that couldn't be cured and it had to be put down.


----------



## buzzytoes

ILuvShopping said:


> aw that's sad    I don't know how many people they can reach, but I wonder if they could put out the word that they have a very special needs puppy and see if anyone would come forward to provide a home (and the money it would cost) for it?
> 
> Ours does that sometimes and it's amazing what people will do for an animal even without the certainty that it will live a full life.



I am hoping maybe they have an experienced foster home they will try out for a bit. I think that she is beyond my capabilities if there is some sort of therapy that would help her. The manager doesn't come to work until noon so I haven't spoken with her yet.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> The vet did not have good news, as I was expecting. She is either blind, or lacking the reflex to react to things. Her pupils responded to the light, but when he brought his hand to her eye like he was going to hit her, there was no reaction whatsoever. He said she may grow out of it, but no way to tell without taking her for more sophisticated testing, and that if she was going to improve he would have expected to see it by now. The story is they dropped her, but he said it could also be that she was just not developed enough when she was born. As emaciated as the poor Momma Dog was, it wouldn't be surprising that she was born with issues as well. I passed the info along to the pound and I am guessing they will probably put her down. It becomes a quality of life issue, and really how fair is it for her to have to drag/roll herself around for a year or so just and she doesn't improve? It's just sucky all the way around.



Oh I'm so sorry, how terrible. You're right, sometimes things are just sucky.


----------



## buzzytoes

Took Pup Pup back to the pound. Tried to tell them what the vet said and cried all through the telling. It just breaks my heart that she is an innocent victim to her circumstances. They actually have to keep her until the 7th because it wasn't technically an owner surrender. She will spend these last few days with her siblings and mom.


----------



## leasul2003

This makes me really really sad to hear. This is one of the reasons I don't think I could be strong enough to foster. It would break my heart to get that kind of news, especially for such a sweet baby.


----------



## buzzytoes

I have a struggle with not being able to personally save them all. I know it has nothing to do with me but it still feels like a failure.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> I have a struggle with not being able to personally save them all. I know it has nothing to do with me but it still feels like a failure.





 :cry:  I am so sorry


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks poopsie


----------



## ILuvShopping

I'm sorry buzzy 
Just remember you did all you could and that's what matters!  We can't save them all.


----------



## buzzytoes

Got a crazy call from AC today. They want me to come down and check out little Pup Pup because apparently she is standing up and wagging her tail. I am the one who has spent the most amount of time with her so they want to see if it is something she was doing with me. Please send lots of good juju her way!!!! If it is an improvement they will give her another five days to see what happens.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Got a crazy call from AC today. They want me to come down and check out little Pup Pup because apparently she is standing up and wagging her tail. I am the one who has spent the most amount of time with her so they want to see if it is something she was doing with me. Please send lots of good juju her way!!!! If it is an improvement they will give her another five days to see what happens.



Lots and lots of very powerful juju being sent - I actually gasped as I read your post! Keep going Pup Pup!


----------



## poopsie

Oh wow. Go little Pup Pup. sometimes doctors don't know everything. I wish they would just let her be without the 5 day trial period.


----------



## buzzytoes

Omg I want to SCREAM!!!!! She is doing so much better!!!!!! When she was with me, she could sit up, but even that was precarious at times. Today she is able to stand and even take a couple steps!!! She is still very wobbly and topples over but it's clear she has gotten better. They also said the tremors are much better when she eats. Mama is still very nurturing to her and cleaning her, etc. The AC lady said she came in this morning and Pup Pup was standing up and wagging her tail. She is still blind but really that is the least of the concerns. I have to go out of town this weekend but told them I would be back in Monday to see how she was doing.


----------



## jenny70

buzzytoes said:


> Omg I want to SCREAM!!!!! She is doing so much better!!!!!! When she was with me, she could sit up, but even that was precarious at times. Today she is able to stand and even take a couple steps!!! She is still very wobbly and topples over but it's clear she has gotten better. They also said the tremors are much better when she eats. Mama is still very nurturing to her and cleaning her, etc. The AC lady said she came in this morning and Pup Pup was standing up and wagging her tail. She is still blind but really that is the least of the concerns. I have to go out of town this weekend but told them I would be back in Monday to see how she was doing.



This is wonderful news!  Keep fighting little pup pup!


----------



## leasul2003

Yaaaaaayyyyy!!!


----------



## clevercat

Go Pup Pup!


----------



## Cindi

So I might be fostering another special needs cat. I know I shouldn't because I have enough but really what's the worst that could happen??? Maybe Belly would find a forever friend? This cat is 4-5 years old and blind. I found her on FaceBook as an urgent rescue. ( I really need to stay off FB...lol)


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> So I might be fostering another special needs cat. I know I shouldn't because I have enough but really what's the worst that could happen??? Maybe Belly would find a forever friend? This cat is 4-5 years old and blind. I found her on FaceBook as an urgent rescue. ( I really need to stay off FB...lol)



Oh Cindi - she is just beautiful! When does she get to you?


----------



## Cindi

I contacted the person that is coordinating her foster/adoption and let her know I am available if a foster home has not yet been found. I would hope to hear back in the next 24 hours. 





clevercat said:


> Oh Cindi - she is just beautiful! When does she get to you?


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG I have a friend who just posted her yesterday on FB!!! She will be thrilled to know the sweet girl has found a foster home. Keep us posted!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I contacted the person that is coordinating her foster/adoption and let her know I am available if a foster home has not yet been found. I would hope to hear back in the next 24 hours.



Fingers, paws and claws crossed and good thoughts being sent!


----------



## Cindi

Your friend is the one that posted her??? Jeez...small world isn't it? I will let you know if I hear back. I know there were others that said they could help. But you know a lot of people offer and never follow through.





buzzytoes said:


> OMG I have a friend who just posted her yesterday on FB!!! She will be thrilled to know the sweet girl has found a foster home. Keep us posted!


----------



## buzzytoes

No not the original poster, she just shared it on her FB wall. She lives in WA, otherwise that cat would have gone home with her!


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww how sweet! i would love to do special needs but not quite sure it would work that well in my house.


----------



## poopsie

I suppose I really should learn how to use my FB page   look at all I am missing---like that precious girl


----------



## Cindi

Well, now I know why they never replied to my e-mail. This sweet little girl passed away at the vet's. They think she had a stroke. :cry: She was dehydrated and malnourished when she was found. I guess it was too much. Sleep well sweet girl. 







Cindi said:


> So I might be fostering another special needs cat. I know I shouldn't because I have enough but really what's the worst that could happen??? Maybe Belly would find a forever friend? This cat is 4-5 years old and blind. I found her on FaceBook as an urgent rescue. ( I really need to stay off FB...lol)


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Well, now I know why they never replied to my e-mail. This sweet little girl passed away at the vet's. They think she had a stroke. :cry: She was dehydrated and malnourished when she was found. I guess it was too much. Sleep well sweet girl.



Oh no. Poor, poor little girl. Things are so unfair sometimes. Play hard up at the Bridge, little one....you will have many friends there.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awwww poor little thing  
but she is hopefully at peace now!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh that poor dear.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## EQJ83

buzzytoes said:


> Omg I want to SCREAM!!!!! She is doing so much better!!!!!! When she was with me, she could sit up, but even that was precarious at times. Today she is able to stand and even take a couple steps!!! She is still very wobbly and topples over but it's clear she has gotten better. They also said the tremors are much better when she eats. Mama is still very nurturing to her and cleaning her, etc. The AC lady said she came in this morning and Pup Pup was standing up and wagging her tail. She is still blind but really that is the least of the concerns. I have to go out of town this weekend but told them I would be back in Monday to see how she was doing.



Any update on the pup, did she make it?


----------



## buzzytoes

EQJ83 said:


> Any update on the pup, did she make it?


 
She did not unfortunately. They gave her a couple more weeks and she wasn't improving anymore so they put her down. :cry: I was still hoping for a miracle but it just didn't happen.


----------



## EQJ83

buzzytoes said:


> She did not unfortunately. They gave her a couple more weeks and she wasn't improving anymore so they put her down. :cry: I was still hoping for a miracle but it just didn't happen.



Oh no, I was hoping for a happy ending. Poor little thing


----------



## Cindi

How sad. I'm so sorry. 





buzzytoes said:


> She did not unfortunately. They gave her a couple more weeks and she wasn't improving anymore so they put her down. :cry: I was still hoping for a miracle but it just didn't happen.


----------



## afsweet

I've been thinking a lot about fostering dogs. There are countless shelters and rescue groups near me, and they are always full and in need of fosters so they can continue taking in more animals. 

Does anyone have suggestions for fostering dogs, especially adult ones? In your experience, have they adapted quickly to their new surroundings? Were you nervous leaving them alone at home for the first time?


----------



## lorihmatthews

stephc005 said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for fostering dogs, especially adult ones? In your experience, have they adapted quickly to their new surroundings? Were you nervous leaving them alone at home for the first time?



I've only fostered adult dogs not puppies. Since most of them were owner surrenders, they were already used to living in homes, walking on leash, etc. Most knew basic commands as well. They all adapted very quickly to my home and a schedule. The only tricky part is getting them to know their walk/bathroom break routine, which they usually learn in a few days at most. I highly recommend fostering!

I did always restrict them to a small part of my place, they did not have full run.

IMO, fostering adult dogs is easier than fostering puppies.


----------



## afsweet

lorihmatthews said:


> I've only fostered adult dogs not puppies. Since most of them were owner surrenders, they were already used to living in homes, walking on leash, etc. Most knew basic commands as well. They all adapted very quickly to my home and a schedule. The only tricky part is getting them to know their walk/bathroom break routine, which they usually learn in a few days at most. I highly recommend fostering!
> 
> I did always restrict them to a small part of my place, they did not have full run.
> 
> IMO, fostering adult dogs is easier than fostering puppies.



Thanks for the reply. I'm very open to fostering adult dogs since most shelters/rescues are full of adults, and the puppies get adopted very quickly. I'm glad to hear you've had such positive experiences. May I ask if you work full time? Does that complicate things at all?


----------



## lorihmatthews

stephc005 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm very open to fostering adult dogs since most shelters/rescues are full of adults, and the puppies get adopted very quickly. I'm glad to hear you've had such positive experiences. May I ask if you work full time? Does that complicate things at all?



Yes -- I do work full time. I have a shelter dog who I adopted and during the day when I'm at work I have a dogwalker come to walk her. If I have a foster dog I have the foster walked too. So having the foster walked during the day is really the only complication for me. I walk my own dog once before work, and then again before bed. 

Adult dogs are much less energetic than puppies and don't require nearly as much supervision IMO. Of course there are always exceptions. But dogs do thrive on schedules, and I've found it's pretty easy to manage a foster once they learn your routine and their new routine. I also crate train all my fosters so that's where they sleep at night.


----------



## Cindi

It is hard to believe but my long term foster girls, Haley & Sabrina, will be going home in less than 1 month. They have been here since 3/12. It is not going to be the same without them. Sabrina and I had a rocky start but she seems to really like me now. She will jump on my desk and lay in front of me to be hugged. She even purrs softly. This is the same old lady that shredded my hands any time I was close enough to touch her. Haley has settled in and made friends with my girl Happy. I wonder if PACT will have more foster kitties waiting for me when these girls go home.


----------



## buzzytoes

I'm so glad they felt safe enough to finally come around. I remember when they first arrived and what a mess Sabrina was. Hopefully now that the soldier has seperated from his wife, they will feel more comfortable at home with him. I bet he will be overjoyed to see them.


----------



## eis2484

All of the foster animals on this thread are so cute!  A few months ago I started to volunteer at a local nonprofit animal shelter down the street from where I live.  About two weeks ago I came in for my regular shift and saw this beautiful cat named Audrey.  I took her out of her kitty condo and she was just a purr machine and so very soft-I think she's part Maine ****.  So I finally got my boyfriend to agree to foster her possibly adopting her if it worked out.  We brought her home this past Monday and she's been such a great addition to our home.  We don't have any other pets so she has free reign over the house during the day while we are at work.  The only issue we have had with her is that she doesn't like to use her scratching post, but she has only been here a few days.


----------



## Cindi

What a BEAUTIFUL girl! Congrats on you new baby. You can try spraying her scratching posts with catnip. If she is a catnip fan she will be more likely to use them. Also most cats really love the cardboard scratchers. Of course they do because they are cheap. They leave the $300 cat tree alone and completely use out the $6 block of cardboard. 





eis2484 said:


> All of the foster animals on this thread are so cute! A few months ago I started to volunteer at a local nonprofit animal shelter down the street from where I live. About two weeks ago I came in for my regular shift and saw this beautiful cat named Audrey. I took her out of her kitty condo and she was just a purr machine and so very soft-I think she's part Maine ****. So I finally got my boyfriend to agree to foster her possibly adopting her if it worked out. We brought her home this past Monday and she's been such a great addition to our home. We don't have any other pets so she has free reign over the house during the day while we are at work. The only issue we have had with her is that she doesn't like to use her scratching post, but she has only been here a few days.


----------



## eis2484

Thanks Cindi, I've tried catnip and she is one of the few cats that doesn't like it. The shelter suggested I get one of the tall scratchers made out of the twine type of material so I'm gonna try that.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> It is hard to believe but my long term foster girls, Haley & Sabrina, will be going home in less than 1 month. They have been here since 3/12. It is not going to be the same without them. Sabrina and I had a rocky start but she seems to really like me now. She will jump on my desk and lay in front of me to be hugged. She even purrs softly. This is the same old lady that shredded my hands any time I was close enough to touch her. Haley has settled in and made friends with my girl Happy. I wonder if PACT will have more foster kitties waiting for me when these girls go home.




Holy sheet----how the time has flown.  I hope that he has his personal life straightened out so that they can go back to a sane environment. I'll wager that he won't believe the change in Sabrina.


----------



## buzzytoes

Wow what a beautiful girl!! Congrats on bringing her home. Hope it works out so you can keep her!!!


----------



## Cindi

Kittens are so much fun. I walked in to find Amy batting at the mostly empty box of clean litter. Guess why...LOL These 2 have such expressive faces. We swear momma we were just helpin with the litterbox cleaning.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Kittens are so much fun. I walked in to find Amy batting at the mostly empty box of clean litter. Guess why...LOL These 2 have such expressive faces. We swear momma we were just helpin with the litterbox cleaning.



they look like they were caught in the act! so innocents


----------



## jenny70

They are so cute!


----------



## poopsie

So mischievous


----------



## buzzytoes

LOL the picture of the two of them together is like "Oh no we're caught! We didn't do anything, we swear!"


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL love the pics Cindi!


----------



## leasul2003

That is too funny. Gives a whole new meaning to litter box trained.


----------



## Cindi

My adoption rep just dropped off 2 kittens that need a foster home until next weekend when they go to their forever home together. They are adorable brother and sister named Annie and Andrew. Here are their official pages. I will post some cute pics soon. So far Andrew has found a feather toy he likes and is walking around with it in his mouth growling.  This is going to be a fun week.

http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=5731519

http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=5731511


The pic is from the first foster home. Blue toilet, there's something you don't see every day.


----------



## clevercat

Squueeee! Adorable - teh kittins, not teh blue loo


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> My adoption rep just dropped off 2 kittens that need a foster home until next weekend when they go to their forever home together. They are adorable brother and sister named Annie and Andrew. Here are their official pages. I will post some cute pics soon. So far Andrew has found a feather toy he likes and is walking around with it in his mouth growling.  This is going to be a fun week.
> 
> http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=5731519
> 
> http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=5731511
> 
> 
> The pic is from the first foster home. *Blue toilet, there's something you don't see every day. *




Better than the original 1968 avocado green here 

Those have to be the cutest kittins yet


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> The pic is from the first foster home. Blue toilet, there's something you don't see every day.





clevercat said:


> Squueeee! Adorable - teh kittins, not teh blue loo





poopsie2 said:


> Better than the original 1968 avocado green here
> 
> Those have to be the cutest kittins yet



Y'all can make fun of the perch those kittins are sitting on, but what I see is a REAL tank on the back of that potty.  Not one of those no-flo ones they sell now.   

_Plus, I kind of like the blue, I have the boring white 1955 and an almond no-flo here.  I never saw a green one, but if I could get an ORANGE one in time for Stinky Day, that would be majorly cool.  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Y'all can make fun of the perch those kittins are sitting on, but what I see is a REAL tank on the back of that potty.  Not one of those no-flo ones they sell now.
> 
> _Plus, I kind of like the blue, I have the boring white 1955 and an almond no-flo here.  I never saw a green one, but if I could get an ORANGE one in time for Stinky Day, that would be majorly cool.  _



HAY! If you gets an orange one, I am going to have to find a purple one for Missy!


----------



## Cindi

You guys are too funny. I will have to tell Denise her blue toilet is a big hit. LOL  She lives in a really cool log cabin built in the 80s. Not sure how the 70s toilet got in there.


----------



## poopsie

Remember colored toilet paper? Haven't seen anything but white in years


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> My adoption rep just dropped off 2 kittens that need a foster home until next weekend when they go to their forever home together. They are adorable brother and sister named Annie and Andrew. Here are their official pages. I will post some cute pics soon. So far Andrew has found a feather toy he likes and is walking around with it in his mouth growling.  This is going to be a fun week.
> 
> http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=5731519
> 
> http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=5731511
> 
> 
> The pic is from the first foster home. Blue toilet, there's something you don't see every day.



they are so cute! how are they getting along at your house?


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Remember colored toilet paper? Haven't seen anything but white in years



I was thinking the same thing.  You used to have TP to match your porcelain AND a choice of scented or unscented TP and tissues.

What is this world coming to if you can have a lovely fragrance when you wipe your bum?


----------



## buzzytoes

We used to have a dark brown toilet in our house until just a couple years ago. Now our toilet no longer matches the brown bathtub. Boo.


----------



## poopsie

I still have my avocado green  bathtub but replaced the sink


----------



## Cindi

They are doing fine. Bellis ignores them and Whirly hisses at them in a half hearted way. They are playing and eating and being normal kittens. Andrew is a cuddle bug. He like to be picked up and kissed. Annie likes to be petted but doesn't cuddle. She probably would in time. They are both very sweet.




Candice0985 said:


> they are so cute! how are they getting along at your house?


----------



## Cindi

We can't have that. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dark-brown-...aultDomain_0&hash=item53f62f0a6c#ht_278wt_826






buzzytoes said:


> We used to have a dark brown toilet in our house until just a couple years ago. Now our toilet no longer matches the brown bathtub. Boo.


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi said:


> We can't have that.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dark-brown-...aultDomain_0&hash=item53f62f0a6c#ht_278wt_826


 

Jeez I should have put ours on ebay. $445 is nuts!!! Maybe I can put my tub on there. LOL


----------



## Cindi

Kitten update - Andrew and Annie are still here. Their adopter fell through when the rep found out they live on a busy street and have 4 young kids. A door gets left open and....well, you can guess. They are so sweet and so bad! LOL Andrew likes to lay in my arms and knead my hair. I think he learned that from Whirly. Annie is a bit less affectionate but she does like to be held and petted especially if her brother is there with her. She purrs loudly, they both do. I finally found them napping as was able to quickly take a couple of pics.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## buzzytoes

That first picture looks like "Go away, there's nothing to see here!!! I wasn't beating on my sibling or anything."


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> That first picture looks like "Go away, there's nothing to see here!!! I wasn't beating on my sibling or anything."


----------



## Cindi

LOL - I did interrupt Kitten Wrestling. She always loses, I almost feel bad for her. 





poopsie2 said:


>


----------



## Cindi

Today is my last day with Andrew and Annie. Tomorrow they will get spay/neutered and Thursday they will go to another foster home. The other foster has their siblings. Next week they will all go to the adoption center. I am really going to miss both of these cuties. They are all about cuddle and kiss me. I'm sure they will be scooped up in no time. I do hope they go together. They really love each other. They were sleeping and she had her paw wrapped around him when I so rudely woke them with the flashy thing. lol


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Today is my last day with Andrew and Annie. Tomorrow they will get spay/neutered and Thursday they will go to another foster home. The other foster has their siblings. Next week they will all go to the adoption center. I am really going to miss both of these cuties. They are all about cuddle and kiss me. I'm sure they will be scooped up in no time. I do hope they go together. They really love each other. They were sleeping and she had her paw wrapped around him when I so rudely woke them with the flashy thing. lol



aww I hope they find a home together too. it always warms my heart when siblings get to stay together.


----------



## pixiejenna

Cindi said:


> Today is my last day with Andrew and Annie. Tomorrow they will get spay/neutered and Thursday they will go to another foster home. The other foster has their siblings. Next week they will all go to the adoption center. I am really going to miss both of these cuties. They are all about cuddle and kiss me. I'm sure they will be scooped up in no time. I do hope they go together. They really love each other. They were sleeping and she had her paw wrapped around him when I so rudely woke them with the flashy thing. lol



Awww caught in the act, love it.


----------



## Cindi

Looks like I will have a few more days with Annie and Andrew. The other foster mom is not feeling well so I am going to keep them until next week. It's a tough job but someone's got to do it. LOL


----------



## buzzytoes

Those two just really don't want to leave your house do they?


----------



## poopsie

I could never let those cuties......................well _any_ of them go.


----------



## Cindi

Actually she was feeling well enough to pick them up today so they are with their siblings and probably hanging with her to make her feel better.


----------



## Cindi

Today I will be taking in my first "Red Paw" rescue kitty. These are animals displaced by fire, flood... that need a safe place to recover and hang out until they can be reunited with their owners. I am fostering an adorable little girl named Arial. There was a fire at her house. She has been to the vet for treatment, shots and spay and will be here either tonight or tomorrow. Here is sweet Arial:


----------



## clevercat

Oh Cindi, she is beautiful! Do you know how long she will be staying with you?


----------



## Cindi

I really have no idea. I would imagine a month or more. They didn't tell me the extent of the fire damage. This is my first RP foster so I am not sure how much info they give out. I wonder if they will give the owner my number? I will have a few questions for the adoption rep when Ariel is dropped off. 





clevercat said:


> Oh Cindi, she is beautiful! Do you know how long she will be staying with you?


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Today I will be taking in my first "Red Paw" rescue kitty. These are animals displaced by fire, flood... that need a safe place to recover and hang out until they can be reunited with their owners. I am fostering an adorable little girl named Arial. There was a fire at her house. She has been to the vet for treatment, shots and spay and will be here either tonight or tomorrow. Here is sweet Arial:



what a pretty girl, she looks sad in this photo  she'll have a good home with you until her parents are ready to take her back!


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww poor little girl at least she's got a good home to recover in.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww so cute! i would think the owners would want to come visit her, otherwise i might get a bit nervous!


after next weekend (getting a new ac and furnace installed and duct cleaning) i can get new fosters!


----------



## Cindi

I received great news today. Miles' people are ready to be reunited with her! She is such a sweet  little love bug they must be missing her like crazy. She will be home by the end of next week.  I will miss her. Here is the adorable girl. (yes, she is a girl named Miles. lol)


----------



## Cindi

Another Andrew and Annie update. They were both adopted over the weekend! YAY! Andrew went to a home with another cat and Annie was adopted with her sister Addison. It was a great weekend for adoptions. 






Cindi said:


> Kitten update - Andrew and Annie are still here. Their adopter fell through when the rep found out they live on a busy street and have 4 young kids. A door gets left open and....well, you can guess. They are so sweet and so bad! LOL Andrew likes to lay in my arms and knead my hair. I think he learned that from Whirly. Annie is a bit less affectionate but she does like to be held and petted especially if her brother is there with her. She purrs loudly, they both do. I finally found them napping as was able to quickly take a couple of pics.


----------



## poopsie

I hope everyone is happy in their furrever homes


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I hope everyone is happy in their furrever homes



+1....Happy Furever Homes, guys!


----------



## lifestylekitty

Cindi said:


> Today I will be taking in my first "Red Paw" rescue kitty. These are animals displaced by fire, flood... that need a safe place to recover and hang out until they can be reunited with their owners. I am fostering an adorable little girl named Arial. There was a fire at her house. She has been to the vet for treatment, shots and spay and will be here either tonight or tomorrow. Here is sweet Arial:


Looks very sweet :3


----------



## buzzytoes

Happy Gotcha Day kitties!! I bet Miles will be glad to be back with her people. You rock Cindi!


----------



## Cindi

Miles is finally comfortable enough to eat with Bellis and Whirley. They are not eating from the same plate but this is huge progress from a cat that hid under the bed 24/7. Don't mind my floor that really need vacuuming. I don't want to scare Miles with it just yet.


----------



## Cindi

I am getting another foster cat either today or tomorrow and I am so mad I could scream. This person was going to have her 12 YEAR OLD DECLAWED (DON'T EVEN GET ME STARTED ON THE DECLAW) CAT killed because she is moving and doesn't want the responsibility.   A cat she got as a kitten. How???!!!!  His name is Snickers and he is an adorable black/white boy that is supposedly super friendly and like to cuddle. He is going to be so confused and scared to be away from his people. The owner posted that if someone doesn't take him he will be euthanized today at 5:00. A volunteer from The Cat Shack saw him and put out an urgent post to see if anyone could foster. Damn I hate people like this. The CS volunteer is going to use tonight's vet appointment as a wellness check. At least the owner has agreed to pay for that. She better hope we never meet. My mouth has a way of running away with me when it comes to animal care. She would definitely get a piece of my mind.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I am getting another foster cat either today or tomorrow and I am so mad I could scream. This person was going to have her 12 YEAR OLD DECLAWED (DON'T EVEN GET ME STARTED ON THE DECLAW) CAT killed because she is moving and doesn't want the responsibility.   A cat she got as a kitten. How???!!!!  His name is Snickers and he is an adorable black/white boy that is supposedly super friendly and like to cuddle. He is going to be so confused and scared to be away from his people. The owner posted that if someone doesn't take him he will be euthanized today at 5:00. A volunteer from The Cat Shack saw him and put out an urgent post to see if anyone could foster. Damn I hate people like this. The CS volunteer is going to use tonight's vet appointment as a wellness check. At least the owner has agreed to pay for that. She better hope we never meet. My mouth has a way of running away with me when it comes to animal care. She would definitely get a piece of my mind.



how can someone do this to a pet they have had for 12 years? it really shows a person's true character and right now it's disgusting....poor kitty is going to be so sad and confused 

I just don't understand how you can love and care for an animal for 12 years and all of a sudden you have to move and you no longer care about them? I dread the day that one of my pets passes on....let alone a soul less person like this who would kill her pet because she's over it? wtf....ugh!
rant over!


----------



## poopsie

Oh he is so handsome!

What a horrible wretched excuse for a human being. I would like to sit down with someone who has declawed their cat and smile into their face as I ripped their finger nails out one by one. If you can't accept an animal for what they are please don't consider adding one to your household. Rant just starting but I have to get ready for work


----------



## buzzytoes

Sometimes I think people use the "I am going to have it put down" excuse as a way to get rid of the animal more quickly. Not to say it is an empty threat with all people, just that the majority do that to avoid having to take their animal to the pound. 

Having said that Snickers is such a handsome boy (love his markings on his face) and I'm sure you will make him right at home. May his human have someone toss her away after 12 years just so she knows how it feels.


----------



## ILuvShopping

ugh i hate when people do that   thank goodness for you!!!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh he is so handsome!
> 
> What a horrible wretched excuse for a human being. I would like to sit down with someone who has declawed their cat and smile into their face as I ripped their finger nails out one by one. If you can't accept an animal for what they are please don't consider adding one to your household. Rant just starting but I have to get ready for work



This x a bazillion. I would  very much like to declaw that person myself, before doing the world an immense favour and having her euthanised.
What is WRONG with people, that this is acceptable, killing a companion because he/she has outlived their use.
*going off to calm down*
Cindi - thank God you can help. He looks adorable and reminds me of Figgy.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I am getting another foster cat either today or tomorrow and I am so mad I could scream. This person was going to have her 12 YEAR OLD DECLAWED (DON'T EVEN GET ME STARTED ON THE DECLAW) CAT killed because she is moving and doesn't want the responsibility.   A cat she got as a kitten. How???!!!!  His name is Snickers and he is an adorable black/white boy that is supposedly super friendly and like to cuddle. He is going to be so confused and scared to be away from his people. The owner posted that if someone doesn't take him he will be euthanized today at 5:00. A volunteer from The Cat Shack saw him and put out an urgent post to see if anyone could foster. Damn I hate people like this. The CS volunteer is going to use tonight's vet appointment as a wellness check. At least the owner has agreed to pay for that. She better hope we never meet. My mouth has a way of running away with me when it comes to animal care. She would definitely get a piece of my mind.



Cindi, were you able to foster this little one? I keep thinking about him.


----------



## Cindi

There was a bit of a delay but he is actually on his way here right now. I will update and post pics as he settles in.





clevercat said:


> Cindi, were you able to foster this little one? I keep thinking about him.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> There was a bit of a delay but he is actually on his way here right now. I will update and post pics as he settles in.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> There was a bit of a delay but he is actually on his way here right now. I will update and post pics as he settles in.



this is great news!


----------



## Cindi

Sneakers is here. He is scared but not nearly as much as some of the other foster cats I have had here. He came out of his carrier to check out the room, ignoring Bellis and Whirley. Then he went back into his carrier and has been there since. I just let Maggie into the room and the first thing she did was get into his carrier with him and give him a good sniffing. He didn't react at all. I will leave her in my foster room. Hopefully she can make him feel more at home. She is such a sweet old girl if anyone can do it I know it will be Maggie.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Sneakers is here. He is scared but not nearly as much as some of the other foster cats I have had here. He came out of his carrier to check out the room, ignoring Bellis and Whirley. Then he went back into his carrier and has been there since. I just let Maggie into the room and the first thing she did was get into his carrier with him and give him a good sniffing. He didn't react at all. I will leave her in my foster room. Hopefully she can make him feel more at home. She is such a sweet old girl if anyone can do it I know it will be Maggie.



This is such lovely news to wake up to! Welcome to the Purrs Forum, Sneakers


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Sneakers is here. He is scared but not nearly as much as some of the other foster cats I have had here. He came out of his carrier to check out the room, ignoring Bellis and Whirley. Then he went back into his carrier and has been there since. I just let Maggie into the room and the first thing she did was get into his carrier with him and give him a good sniffing. He didn't react at all. I will leave her in my foster room. Hopefully she can make him feel more at home. She is such a sweet old girl if anyone can do it I know it will be Maggie.



i'm happy to hear Sneakers is with you....I thought his name was snickers? typo? 

you didn't have to meet the owner did you? I wonder if she feels remorse for giving up her pet after 12 years....?


----------



## Cindi

Yes, his name is actually Sneakers. lol  I don't care what she thinks or feels. She is very lucky I didn't have to meet her. This poor cat is terrified. He crawled into a pillowcase (with a pillow in it) and hissed at me when I tried to touch him. It is going to take him a long time to feel safe and start to settle in. I am so mad for him. 




Candice0985 said:


> i'm happy to hear Sneakers is with you....I thought his name was snickers? typo?
> 
> you didn't have to meet the owner did you? I wonder if she feels remorse for giving up her pet after 12 years....?


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Yes, his name is actually Sneakers. lol  I don't care what she thinks or feels. She is very lucky I didn't have to meet her. This poor cat is terrified. He crawled into a pillowcase (with a pillow in it) and hissed at me when I tried to touch him. It is going to take him a long time to feel safe and start to settle in. I am so mad for him.



poor guy, I am just happy he is with you and not with his past owner...I can't even say his family because family would never do this to a loved pet.


----------



## Cindi

I had to put Sneakers into the kitten cage to make sure he is eating. I hate to do it and he is not happy with me but after he calms down a bit he should eat and drink. Right now he is frantically trying to find a way out. I really want to record this behavior and send it to his past owner. This is what you have put your 12 YEAR OLD cat through. :censor::cry:


----------



## clevercat

He sounds exactly  like Figaro, who came to me after being a one-person cat for 17 years. It's stressful for both of you, I know - I'm so glad you are there to help (and once again would like to smack his ex-person clear into next year).


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Sneaks. I hope Maggie settles him down quickly.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> He sounds exactly  like Figaro, who came to me after being a one-person cat for 17 years. It's stressful for both of you, I know - I'm so glad you are there to help (and once again would like to smack his ex-person clear into next year).





Nah------she should be made to stay in 2013 forever. Like Groundhog Day


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Nah------she should be made to stay in 2013 forever. Like Groundhog Day



Ooh yes! Stuck forever in teh sh!ttiest year ever...bwahaha.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ooh yes! Stuck forever in teh sh!ttiest year ever...bwahaha.





Thought you might like that


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> I had to put Sneakers into the kitten cage to make sure he is eating. I hate to do it and he is not happy with me but after he calms down a bit he should eat and drink. Right now he is frantically trying to find a way out. I really want to record this behavior and send it to his past owner. This is what you have put your 12 YEAR OLD cat through. :censor::cry:



poor sneakers   do you have a bathroom or spare bedroom you could shut him in??
i think cats have the tendency to want to escape anything that resembles a cage.


----------



## Cindi

Unfortunately I only have 1 foster room. The cage he is in is a large 3 level that I use for all of my intakes. It seems if they spend the first few days there they can see what's going on and get used to the other cats, people and noises but still feel safe. I just wish he would eat something. I know it sometimes (usually) takes older cat a few days to eat. I am just so sad for him that he has to go through this. He is safe and comfortable and has plenty of fresh water and food. He will be ok, it's just going to take some time. 






ILuvShopping said:


> poor sneakers   do you have a bathroom or spare bedroom you could shut him in??
> i think cats have the tendency to want to escape anything that resembles a cage.


----------



## clevercat

Sneakers was on my mind all last night. Something that helped Figgy (other than copious amounts of cooked chicken lol) was valerian. Rescue manager recommended it - I bought some toys stuffed full of it - I'll see if I can find a link to the site - it smells gross but it had a magical affect on himself.....
Something like this - I'm not sure zooplus ship internationally - if you can't get anything, I'd be happy to get them for him.   He is so like Figaro.....
http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_toys/valerian/65813


----------



## Cindi

I just searched and found a place where I can order this. I will give anything a try. Thanks Clever.





clevercat said:


> Sneakers was on my mind all last night. Something that helped Figgy (other than copious amounts of cooked chicken lol) was valerian. Rescue manager recommended it - I bought some toys stuffed full of it - I'll see if I can find a link to the site - it smells gross but it had a magical affect on himself.....
> Something like this - I'm not sure zooplus ship internationally - if you can't get anything, I'd be happy to get them for him.   He is so like Figaro.....
> http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_toys/valerian/65813


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> Unfortunately I only have 1 foster room. The cage he is in is a large 3 level that I use for all of my intakes. It seems if they spend the first few days there they can see what's going on and get used to the other cats, people and noises but still feel safe. I just wish he would eat something. I know it sometimes (usually) takes older cat a few days to eat. I am just so sad for him that he has to go through this. He is safe and comfortable and has plenty of fresh water and food. He will be ok, it's just going to take some time.



I got my two fosters last night and I feel bad for them. Their paperwork says they were an owner surrender because they were moving out of state and couldn't take them. One is 8. and they are the sweetest things!
I have them in a spare bedroom and they're going stir crazy in that! I might let them mingle amount the others tonight... see how it goes.


----------



## ILuvShopping

clevercat said:


> Sneakers was on my mind all last night. Something that helped Figgy (other than copious amounts of cooked chicken lol) was valerian. Rescue manager recommended it - I bought some toys stuffed full of it - I'll see if I can find a link to the site - it smells gross but it had a magical affect on himself.....
> Something like this - I'm not sure zooplus ship internationally - if you can't get anything, I'd be happy to get them for him.   He is so like Figaro.....
> http://m.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_toys/valerian/65813



does it calm them?? maybe I should look into it for Meeko for when I bring new fosters in.


----------



## clevercat

ILuvShopping said:


> does it calm them?? maybe I should look into it for Meeko for when I bring new fosters in.



Yes - it's amazing, like the reverse action of teh 'nip


----------



## Cindi

I let Sneakers out of the cage. I'm not sure how he did it (he is a BIG guy) but he got into the pillowcase with the pillow. If he wasn't so scared I would get a pic of it. LOL


----------



## poopsie

Poor little man


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww poor Sneaks. I wonder what on earth about the pillowcase is drawing him in?? Maybe cats can use Thunder Shirts as well and he likes that it wraps around him??


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Awww poor Sneaks. I wonder what on earth about the pillowcase is drawing him in?? Maybe cats can use Thunder Shirts as well and he likes that it wraps around him??



this sounds like a good idea! one of my friends bought a thunder shirt for her cat, he was afraid and anxious of everything....I hope sneakers settles in soon, poor guy...


----------



## clevercat

Aww poor little guy....I hope he will relax soon - imagine, his whole world and everything he knew has been shifted....I feel so bad for him (and still so mad at his ebil b!tch ex-person).
Hopefully he will let Tommy near enough to give him a baff soon...when that happens, you know he'll be ok.
Is he eating yet?


----------



## Cindi

He was obviously out during the night as he has moved location this morning. I can only hope he came out to eat and drink while the house was quiet. Hopefully one day soon I will come up into the foster room and he will be standing there looking at me. It took Sabrina 2 weeks to do that and she is older than him. We will be ok. I just have to be patient.





clevercat said:


> Aww poor little guy....I hope he will relax soon - imagine, his whole world and everything he knew has been shifted....I feel so bad for him (and still so mad at his ebil b!tch ex-person).
> Hopefully he will let Tommy near enough to give him a baff soon...when that happens, you know he'll be ok.
> Is he eating yet?


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> I let Sneakers out of the cage. I'm not sure how he did it (he is a BIG guy) but he got into the pillowcase with the pillow. If he wasn't so scared I would get a pic of it. LOL



kind of a weird coincidence but I recently found cat/dog beds online that are sort of like this! they have a pillow with a flap so that a dog or cat and burrow in them.  Itty bitty kitty committee received one and they look really cool!  I asked my mom if she can figure out how to make a version of it for my cats and foster kittens. 

http://www.theittybittykittycommittee.com/2013/09/no-surprise.html


----------



## Cindi

Those are really nice and the kitty is adorable! Sneakers is actually under the pillow so the pillow is on top of him. I guess it is comforting. Whatever he needs. I do have cats that like to burrow that would love that bed. Wren can usually be found by looking for the lump under the comforter on my bed. 




ILuvShopping said:


> kind of a weird coincidence but I recently found cat/dog beds online that are sort of like this! they have a pillow with a flap so that a dog or cat and burrow in them.  Itty bitty kitty committee received one and they look really cool!  I asked my mom if she can figure out how to make a version of it for my cats and foster kittens.
> 
> http://www.theittybittykittycommittee.com/2013/09/no-surprise.html


----------



## poopsie

It is cooling off a bit here at night so I will be dragging out the big thick throw pretty soon. Then I will have a lumpy bed as well!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> Those are really nice and the kitty is adorable! Sneakers is actually under the pillow so the pillow is on top of him. I guess it is comforting. Whatever he needs. I do have cats that like to burrow that would love that bed. Wren can usually be found by looking for the lump under the comforter on my bed.



oh wow! that's definitely different lol  he must like the pressure on him. 
my cat Meeko loves to burrow as well but he's terrible at getting under the covers himself. He will dig at the covers and step on them and then throw his head back to try and move the covers.. but he's stepping on them so that doesn't really help him.... lol


----------



## clevercat

Mr Murphy likes being under covers, too. Many a time I have narrowly avoided being bitten on the rear as I sit down....realising just in time that himself is all tucked up under the throw on the sofa...


----------



## Cindi

Sneakers was out! It was only to quickly walk around the room and he was right back under the bed but he was out! Progress.


----------



## Cindi

Miles went home to her people today. I miss her but I'm sure he people will be very happy to have her back.   Here she is having her last breakfast here with Maggie.


----------



## poopsie

What precious babies


----------



## clevercat

Awww - what cuties!


----------



## Cindi

You guys are not going to believe the e-mail I received today! Here it is:

Hi Cindy, My daughter is not aloud to have a cat now so I am going to get 
Sabrina in Sunday.She really does not like it here and when she was here she did 
not let any of the other cats into the room with her.I don't think it is good 
for her to be alone all the time  like that.We are not in that room very much so 
she would be alone a lot.I know you got attached to her and I wanted to know if 
you would want to have her.I really don't want to give her up but I also want to 
do what is the best for her. thanks and please let me know


YAY! Of course I said yes and I'm waiting to hear back. Sabrina should be back home soon.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> You guys are not going to believe the e-mail I received today! Here it is:
> 
> Hi Cindy, My daughter is not aloud to have a cat now so I am going to get
> Sabrina in Sunday.She really does not like it here and when she was here she did
> not let any of the other cats into the room with her.I don't think it is good
> for her to be alone all the time  like that.We are not in that room very much so
> she would be alone a lot.I know you got attached to her and I wanted to know if
> you would want to have her.I really don't want to give her up but I also want to
> do what is the best for her. thanks and please let me know
> 
> 
> YAY! Of course I said yes and I'm waiting to hear back. Sabrina should be back home soon.



this is amazing news!!!


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> You guys are not going to believe the e-mail I received today! Here it is:
> 
> Hi Cindy, My daughter is not aloud to have a cat now so I am going to get
> Sabrina in Sunday.She really does not like it here and when she was here she did
> not let any of the other cats into the room with her.I don't think it is good
> for her to be alone all the time  like that.We are not in that room very much so
> she would be alone a lot.I know you got attached to her and I wanted to know if
> you would want to have her.I really don't want to give her up but I also want to
> do what is the best for her. thanks and please let me know
> 
> 
> YAY! Of course I said yes and I'm waiting to hear back. Sabrina should be back home soon.





I wish she could be back home with you yesterday!


----------



## Cindi

He is such a jerk but I am trying to keep my mouth shut at least until she is back here with me. I am not buying any of that "I want what's best for her" BS. My husband thinks she is sick and that's why he doesn't want her. I hope he is wrong but if she is sick at least she won't suffer with me. I will do what I can to make her well again. And when her time comes I will be there with her. I will keep you all updated as soon as I hear back from him.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> I wish she could be back home with you yesterday!




+1


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I wish she could be back home with you yesterday!



This. I'm glad Sabrina will be coming home to people who love and want her.


----------



## Cindi

I just received an e-mail that Miles is back with her mom and is very happy. They said her mom was so happy to have her back she was crying. Makes it all worth while. They sent me this pic of Miles and her person.


----------



## clevercat

Aww look at kitteh gazing at Mama


----------



## poopsie

What a sweet picture


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I just received an e-mail that Miles is back with her mom and is very happy. They said her mom was so happy to have her back she was crying. Makes it all worth while. They sent me this pic of Miles and her person.



this is so sweet, Miles looks so happy!

why did her mom have to find a temporary home for her?


----------



## Cindi

Red Paw is like the Red Cross for animals. They help displaced pets due to fire, flood...
Miles' mom had a terrible fire in her apartment building and her apartment was destroyed. Luckily Miles and her mom got out without any serious injury but without a place to stay. I fostered Miles for a couple of weeks until her mom could find a new apartment and get settled in there. It really is a great organization.






Candice0985 said:


> this is so sweet, Miles looks so happy!
> 
> why did her mom have to find a temporary home for her?


----------



## Cindi

Got the call! Hopefully Sabrina will be back here with me tomorrow!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Got the call! Hopefully Sabrina will be back here with me tomorrow!



Oh this is wonderful news!


----------



## Cindi

I am really excited. Belly and Whirley...not so much. 





clevercat said:


> Oh this is wonderful news!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Red Paw is like the Red Cross for animals. They help displaced pets due to fire, flood...
> Miles' mom had a terrible fire in her apartment building and her apartment was destroyed. Luckily Miles and her mom got out without any serious injury but without a place to stay. I fostered Miles for a couple of weeks until her mom could find a new apartment and get settled in there. It really is a great organization.



it sounds like a fantastic organization! the picture of Miles and her mom is beautiful...it looks like she loves Miles to bits


----------



## poopsie

Oh thank God Sabrina is on her way. hurryhurryhurryhurryhurry


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Cindi I am so HAPPY Sabrina is coming back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Looks like Red Paw already has a new foster that needs me. HIS name is Daisy Love. His house was lost in a fire and he has PTSD and minor injuries. Poor little guy looks so scared. He looks like he could be brother to my Tommy and Clever's Phillip.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Looks like Red Paw already has a new foster that needs me. HIS name is Daisy Love. His house was lost in a fire and he has PTSD and minor injuries. Poor little guy looks so scared. He looks like he could be brother to my Tommy and Clever's Phillip.



poor guy  wow he must be traumatized to develop PTSD. loves of luvins and cuddles at your house Cindi hopefully will help him heal.


----------



## poopsie

Oh that poor little man-----------can't imagine what he has been through.


----------



## Cindi

Sabrina is here! "The Jerk" couldn't be bothered to put a towel in her carrier even though he knows she will pee/poop in there. So she is covered in pee.   I did manage to keep my mouth shut but I did get in a few sarcastic digs. She is now hiding under my desk (exactly like the first day she was here) and growling at everyone. I will leave her be for now but I will stay in the room with her all day. Hopefully she will remember quickly and come out. If not tuna was always a good bribe. LOL


----------



## cats n bags

I'm glad Sabrina is home and safe.  I hope she can mellow out quickly when she realizes where she is, and gets over the indignity of having a bath to get the stinky stuff off her fur.


----------



## Cindi

Sabrina is hiding under my desk growling. I did give her some catnip which she couldn't resist. Hopefully she will come out soon.


----------



## leasul2003

Poor Sabrina. I'm sure she will come around once she realizes she is back home with her true mommy. Sounds like you are having an eventful weekend. Hopefully Daisy Love will also be able to get over his trauma. He's definitely in the right house for some gentle love and care.


----------



## clevercat

I'm so pleased Sabrina is home where she belongs. Daisy Love (cute name) is adorable, what a horrible time he's had - I am very glad he is going to Casa Cindi for recuperation.


----------



## poopsie

Oh poor Sabrina............ the indignity. So glad she's with people who love her.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww poor sabrina!  i'm sure she'll remember how awesome your place is once she gets a little more comfortable


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Sabrina I am so thrilled you are back home!!! I'm sure she will come around much sooner this time. 

On the other hand, poor Daisy Love (wtf?) looks so scared in his pic!!! Hope his PTSD isn't too bad and that his people get back on their feet quickly.


----------



## poopsie

When does Daisy Love arrive?


----------



## Cindi

I was talking to the rep yesterday and Daisy really needs a place where he can be the only foster cat. He is an only child and with his current problems they don't know how he would react to other cats so he will be going to a different foster home. No worries though, that just keeps me available for the next one.





poopsie2 said:


> When does Daisy Love arrive?


----------



## poopsie

Oh, I am sorry that he won't be coming to visit you, but I can understand. I hope he gets the help he needs 

How is Sabrina today?


----------



## Cindi

Sabrina is now under the bed with Sneakers. She did take some treats from me today and let me pick her up and put her on the bed. She was not happy about it and hissed and got down but it's a start. I think it will take her about a week to come around and regain control of the room. 






poopsie2 said:


> Oh, I am sorry that he won't be coming to visit you, but I can understand. I hope he gets the help he needs
> 
> How is Sabrina today?


----------



## poopsie

She is probably terrified that the horrible man will come and take her away again..........poor baby


----------



## clevercat

Poor Daisy Love...
I am sure Miss Sabrina is going to have that *lightbulb* moment, when she realises she is safe and loved and home where she belongs.... 
How is my little Sneakers, has he relaxed at all? Do you think he might stay with you?


----------



## Cindi

I know Sabrina will come around. She did before when everything was new. She will figure it out. I might be switching foster cats with another volunteer for Sneakers. He will NOT come out from under the bed and hisses, growls and smacks when I try to get him. The other foster mom has a small powder room where he will be alone and can't hide. She will be able to spend time with him and pet him there. He is really a tough one. Poor little guy. :cry:






clevercat said:


> Poor Daisy Love...
> I am sure Miss Sabrina is going to have that *lightbulb* moment, when she realises she is safe and loved and home where she belongs....
> How is my little Sneakers, has he relaxed at all? Do you think he might stay with you?


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I know Sabrina will come around. She did before when everything was new. She will figure it out. I might be switching foster cats with another volunteer for Sneakers. He will NOT come out from under the bed and hisses, growls and smacks when I try to get him. The other foster mom has a small powder room where he will be alone and can't hide. She will be able to spend time with him and pet him there. He is really a tough one. Poor little guy. :cry:



I feel so bad for Sneakers, he must be so traumatized and confused. he spent 12 years with his owner (I can't even call her his mom....a family member wouldn't try to kill him) and his life has been turned upside down.


----------



## Cindi

As soon as Sabrina heard the lid pop on the tuna she came running out from under the meowing. LOL  She ate her fill and went back under but that is good progress for less than 2 days. Now she is half out and half under the bed. I just gave her some catnip. She is an addict. Things are going well. I stuck the plate with the rest of the tuna under the bed near Sneakers. Hopefully he will eat something.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Sneaks. I wish he would take a cue from Sabrina since she is hiding with him.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I know Sabrina will come around. She did before when everything was new. She will figure it out. I might be switching foster cats with another volunteer for Sneakers. He will NOT come out from under the bed and hisses, growls and smacks when I try to get him. The other foster mom has a small powder room where he will be alone and can't hide. She will be able to spend time with him and pet him there. He is really a tough one. Poor little guy. :cry:



Aww he just breaks my heart. There are not enough words (that I could write here) to describe how I feel about his b!tch ex person.


----------



## Cindi

I have seen this before but it gets me every time. :cry:


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I have seen this before but it gets me every time. :cry:



aw that is such a sweet poem, makes me a bit emotional!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I have seen this before but it gets me every time. :cry:



*sniff* that's beautiful. Thank you for posting, Cindi.


----------



## sarafinadh

Aww... this is hitting home right now. Sweet Cody is prolly off to his new forever home next week. And while it's always hard to say good bye, this time it is extra hard...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## poopsie

What a handsome fellow! So jealous of that hair color


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Cody you are beautiful!!! Do you always foster a particular breed or do you foster other dogs as well??


----------



## sarafinadh

Love that Irish Red... We always say if we could bottle that colour we would make a MINT!! It's the one everyone wants!

And yes, I work with Nor Cal Irish Setter Rescue exclusively for dogs. It's a breed with a an abnormally high rate of rescue and recidivism. And since they are my crack dog of choice and I am experienced handling them, They keep me as busy as I can stand.

But I am not a snob, my kitten fostering is thru the generic ACC ; -)

This guy is just an exceptional dog, ya know? Going to make an exceptional companion for someone who can stand the energy level for the next few years lol...


----------



## Cindi

WOW! He is gorgeous. Great job on the fostering. I cry every time, especially if I have to drop them off at their forever home. I cry in the car on the way home looking at the empty carrier. Such a sap. LOL





sarafinadh said:


> Aww... this is hitting home right now. Sweet Cody is prolly off to his new forever home next week. And while it's always hard to say good bye, this time it is extra hard...
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cindi

I need some advice about Sneakers. He is STILL under the bed and hisses and growls when I try to get him out. Do I just leave him under there until he comes out on his own?? DO I drag him out and put him in a place where I can get him used to new people?? He is eating. I put wet food under the bed and it is gone by morning. There is no poop under the bed so I know he is coming out to use the box. Another volunteer has suggested switching foster with me. She has a small bathroom where he can stay with no other cats. There is no where to hide and she can spend time with him there. I am thinking her place might be the better option but that just makes me feel like I have failed him. HELP!


----------



## buzzytoes

Is he in a room that you can shut yourself in and just spend some time talking to him? Preferably with some Nip or Feliway I would think. Even if it doesn't work out it doesn't mean you have failed him. Certain animals just really need to be the only animal or the only type of that animal in a household.


----------



## Cindi

I only have my home office as my foster room and 3 of my own cats live in here. They won't chase him or have any interest in him at all but he still won't come out. 





buzzytoes said:


> Is he in a room that you can shut yourself in and just spend some time talking to him? Preferably with some Nip or Feliway I would think. Even if it doesn't work out it doesn't mean you have failed him. Certain animals just really need to be the only animal or the only type of that animal in a household.


----------



## poopsie

I would just leave him be. I am surprised that the other cats haven't clued him in on how cool it is there. Besides---how would you get him out to swap?


----------



## ILuvShopping

i would leave him be, but stop giving him easy access to food.  with the litter box you know he'll come out if he needs to so i think he will do the same with food. and that will allow him to get used to his surroundings.


----------



## Cindi

You're right. I was just worried about him not eating but it has been 2 weeks and he is not scared of the other cats here just the situation. I will stop putting food under there for him. I feel so bad for him, I just want to cuddle him up and tell him it's going to be ok. :cry:





ILuvShopping said:


> i would leave him be, but stop giving him easy access to food.  with the litter box you know he'll come out if he needs to so i think he will do the same with food. and that will allow him to get used to his surroundings.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> You're right. I was just worried about him not eating but it has been 2 weeks and he is not scared of the other cats here just the situation. I will stop putting food under there for him. I feel so bad for him, I just want to cuddle him up and tell him it's going to be ok. :cry:



yea it sucks to see him so scared   but maybe if he's forced to get out he'll realize that it's a wonderful place to be


----------



## Cindi




----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


>



Le squee....
How is Sneakers getting on? I read your previous posts and really feel for you - and him, poor little man. Just let him come out in his own time, ignoring him until he's ready. Remember how freaked out  the Meezers were when they arrived? It took months for Fozzie to feel safe enough to come out of his bolt hole. Poppy (RIP) was the same. So terrified that she lived in her igloo bed for six weeks, even eating in there. Turned into such an affectionate little girl. Sneakers will have that * lightbulb* moment when he realises he is safe....soon, I hope.


----------



## Ladybug09

Just read this entire thread. It is so wonderful of you ladies to do the job that you do for these foster pets in need out there. I joined a Yorkie rescue years ago, never really got active though as I ended up buying into place that only allows me to have one pet. Thanks again for all the work you do for the needy pets out there though.


----------



## Cindi

My heart is breaking for this boy. Red Paw Rescue:  :cry:

This beautiful, handsome, sweet boy is Nicholas! He was displaced and on the street since Sat, due to a fire in his home on Somerdale St in #Philly, which sadly killed his owner.  A neighbor found him this afternoon and asked the PFD to call us! His brother cat is still missing. We will be going over to search for him tomorrow. Nicholas is around 12-14yo, good with other cats, dogs and kids and is in need of a foster home until we can identify family to hopefully take him in. If you can help please email us at redpawanimals@gmail.comSee More


Of course I e-mailed. I will let you know if Nicholas will be joining me here for a little while.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> My heart is breaking for this boy. Red Paw Rescue:  :cry:
> 
> This beautiful, handsome, sweet boy is Nicholas! He was displaced and on the street since Sat, due to a fire in his home on Somerdale St in #Philly, which sadly killed his owner.  A neighbor found him this afternoon and asked the PFD to call us! His brother cat is still missing. We will be going over to search for him tomorrow. Nicholas is around 12-14yo, good with other cats, dogs and kids and is in need of a foster home until we can identify family to hopefully take him in. If you can help please email us at redpawanimals@gmail.comSee More
> 
> 
> Of course I e-mailed. I will let you know if Nicholas will be joining me here for a little while.





Oh my God that is just so tragic! That poor family. I hope they find his brother.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> My heart is breaking for this boy. Red Paw Rescue:  :cry:
> 
> This beautiful, handsome, sweet boy is Nicholas! He was displaced and on the street since Sat, due to a fire in his home on Somerdale St in #Philly, which sadly killed his owner.  A neighbor found him this afternoon and asked the PFD to call us! His brother cat is still missing. We will be going over to search for him tomorrow. Nicholas is around 12-14yo, good with other cats, dogs and kids and is in need of a foster home until we can identify family to hopefully take him in. If you can help please email us at redpawanimals@gmail.comSee More
> 
> 
> Of course I e-mailed. I will let you know if Nicholas will be joining me here for a little while.


I hope you can take him. I would email to help myself in a minute but i'm in Canada 

this poor guy. what a sad and scary thing to go through. I hope they find his brother cat soon.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> My heart is breaking for this boy. Red Paw Rescue:  :cry:
> 
> This beautiful, handsome, sweet boy is Nicholas! He was displaced and on the street since Sat, due to a fire in his home on Somerdale St in #Philly, which sadly killed his owner.  A neighbor found him this afternoon and asked the PFD to call us! His brother cat is still missing. We will be going over to search for him tomorrow. Nicholas is around 12-14yo, good with other cats, dogs and kids and is in need of a foster home until we can identify family to hopefully take him in. If you can help please email us at redpawanimals@gmail.comSee More
> 
> 
> Of course I e-mailed. I will let you know if Nicholas will be joining me here for a little while.



Oh that poor family, poor little guy. I hope they will let you help him Cindi - praying they find his brother, too.


----------



## Cindi

He will be here Saturday. There is still no sign of his cat brother.


----------



## poopsie

What a lucky little man you are Nicholas! You will be getting so much love. We are keeping fingers and paws crossed that the brother is found 

give Nicholas a big hug and lots of scritchies for me


----------



## clevercat

^^^ and lots more scritchies from everyone at Butterbean Towers. Still praying his brother will be found.


----------



## Candice0985

oh no I hope they can find his brother  I worry that maybe he inhaled too much smoke from the fire and asphyxiated....trying to think positive thoughts.

so glad you're taking Nicholas.


----------



## cats n bags

Sending positive thoughts that brother cat will come out to the rescue people and that they can get him back with Nicolas and you to start the healing process.


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad that Nicholas has a soft spot to land with you!! Still hoping they find his brother.


----------



## Cindi

Nicholas is here! He walked in and took over the room. Whirly ran over to tell him how things works and got a bop and a growl. Apparently he told her to respect her elders. LOL  there was a bit of growling all around for the first few hours and this morning everyone is settled in. Nicholas is SO SWEET. He purrs as soon as you touch him. He also like to talk, a lot. He has a loud Meezer meow. Only one bad thing. He is so, so skinny. Every rib shows. He is a big boy and should be a lot heavier. The adoption rep said he is Hyper Thyroid so that may account for it although it has only been a few days since the fire and his condition looks like it has been ongoing a long while. So I am fattening him up and giving him Thyroid pills. Luckily he loves to eat. Here is the gorgeous boy. It will be nice to see him fill out to his full weight.


----------



## clevercat

Oh he is beautiful! I am so happy that he feels safe already - always a good sign when they come in and let everyone know how things should be run - I remember Basil doing that when he arrived. Please give Nicholas a big smooch from Aunty Clever and everyone at Butterbean Towers.


----------



## leasul2003

He is gorgeous! I can't imagine how much more handsome he will be when he fills out. He will definitely be a stud muffin then.


----------



## Cindi

Nicholas, catnip junkie.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Nicholas, catnip junkie.




Priceless! 


He has landed with his paws in the butter for sure. 
Sure hope his brother turns up....................poor little man


----------



## buzzytoes

He is gorgeous! Love the markings on his face. Glad to hear he has settled right in.


----------



## Cindi

Nicholas has gorgeous markings! He might be a mackerel tabby and part Maine ****. You can't really tell from the pics but he is tall and long. He is going to be a sight when he fills out. 

Still no sign of his brother    Also no sign of any family that will take him in. I am not too worried. Even at his age he should find a forever home quickly. He takes his pill with absolutely no problems and just LOVES to be petted. He sat on the table next to my reading chair yesterday and just purred for more than an hour while I read there.


----------



## clevercat

Would you be tempted to keep him, Cindi? Love the catnip photo, btw!


----------



## Candice0985

Nicholas is gorgeous, shouldn't take too long too get him fattened up with some lovins and good food at casa Cindi! His poor brother I hope they find him


----------



## Cindi

I would love too but we just have too many. It isn't fair to the cats we already have. There is only so many hours in a day and so many hands to pet and laps available. I would keep him in a minute if we didn't have so many. Taking back Sabrina put me at 16. That's too many.





clevercat said:


> Would you be tempted to keep him, Cindi? Love the catnip photo, btw!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I would love too but we just have too many. It isn't fair to the cats we already have. There is only so many hours in a day and so many hands to pet and laps available. I would keep him in a minute if we didn't have so many. Taking back Sabrina put me at 16. That's too many.



I'm at that point myself....
Hopefully someone lovely will step in to adopt him.


----------



## Cindi

I am still hoping his brother is found and a family member will want them. If not I know he will find a home. He is very sweet.





clevercat said:


> I'm at that point myself....
> Hopefully someone lovely will step in to adopt him.


----------



## Cindi

And winner of the Longest Cat Competition goes to........Nicholas! 

You can really see how underweight he is here. I can't wait until he starts gaining. At least I know he is comfortable here. It is amazing after all he has been through.


----------



## buzzytoes

He looks like he is gonna be a biiiiiiiiig boy once he puts on some weight.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow he is skinny for a fluffy guy. Hopefully the meds & feedings will help him plump up a bit. OMG I can't believe you have 16 cats! You must have a large house for them to roam around, do you let them go outside too?


----------



## clevercat

He is a cutie-pie!


----------



## Cindi

I do have a very large house but there is still only 2 of us to give them attention. My house is about 7,000 SF. Big old stone Victorian. Many deep, wide windowsills and sunny spots. None of them are EVER allowed outside. I use my home office as my foster room. It is about 25' x 35' and 3 of my own live in here. My hubby has 3 special needs cats in his home office too. So there are only 10 out in general population. Still it's a lot. And people keep posting cats that needs homes thinking what's one more. But it is never just one more. 





pixiejenna said:


> Wow he is skinny for a fluffy guy. Hopefully the meds & feedings will help him plump up a bit. OMG I can't believe you have 16 cats! You must have a large house for them to roam around, do you let them go outside too?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I do have a very large house but there is still only 2 of us to give them attention. My house is about 7,000 SF. Big old stone Victorian. Many deep, wide windowsills and sunny spots. None of them are EVER allowed outside. I use my home office as my foster room. It is about 25' x 35' and 3 of my own live in here. My hubby has 3 special needs cats in his home office too. So there are only 10 out in general population. Still it's a lot. And people keep posting cats that needs homes thinking what's one more. But it is never just one more.



That's what gets me too - people who say to me, "well you won't notice another one, you have so many already..." Never mind all the extra costs involved. Grrr.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> And winner of the Longest Cat Competition goes to........Nicholas!
> 
> You can really see how underweight he is here. I can't wait until he starts gaining. At least I know he is comfortable here. It is amazing after all he has been through.



such a skinny guy! eats lots of toonas and good fats Nicholas. you need to gain some weight! 

he's a really cute and I echo everyone else but he is going to be a big boy once he has some weight on him. do you think he was always super skinny or maybe lost more weight when he was on the streets?


----------



## Cindi

He was only on the street for a couple of days. He has a thyroid problem that was untreated. That is most likely what caused his condition. I can't figure out why it wasn't treated. He does come from a lower income neighborhood but the pills are super cheap and there is no way you don't notice your (supposed to be) 20 pound cat weighs 10 pounds. He yowls at me for food twice a day so I know he has a good appetite. I just can't figure it out. No matter. He will soon be fat and happy. 





Candice0985 said:


> such a skinny guy! eats lots of toonas and good fats Nicholas. you need to gain some weight!
> 
> he's a really cute and I echo everyone else but he is going to be a big boy once he has some weight on him. do you think he was always super skinny or maybe lost more weight when he was on the streets?


----------



## Cindi

These are the same idiots that can't figure out how you can remember all of their names. Like they are interchangeable. 




clevercat said:


> That's what gets me too - people who say to me, "well you won't notice another one, you have so many already..." Never mind all the extra costs involved. Grrr.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> He was only on the street for a couple of days. He has a thyroid problem that was untreated. That is most likely what caused his condition. I can't figure out why it wasn't treated. He does come from a lower income neighborhood but the pills are super cheap and there is no way you don't notice your (supposed to be) 20 pound cat weighs 10 pounds. He yowls at me for food twice a day so I know he has a good appetite. I just can't figure it out. No matter. He will soon be fat and happy.


I'm sure he will be! he has a great foster mommy who will find him a great forever home and send him on his way happy and healthy.

the world is better place with you in it and all the other foster parents out there!


----------



## Cindi

Thanks. That's sweet of you to say. 


He's on a 30 day hold while they search for family to take him in. After that he will be available for adoption if they don't find anyone.





Candice0985 said:


> I'm sure he will be! he has a great foster mommy who will find him a great forever home and send him on his way happy and healthy.
> 
> the world is better place with you in it and all the other foster parents out there!


----------



## leasul2003

There was only me and my brother and my mom still called us each others names. I can imagine Cindi and Clever trying to call out for a cat. Like parents that have multiple kids, you go through the list of names until you hit on the one you want.   "Bob Jim Frank, dagnabit Timmy, you know I'm talking to you. Come here." :lolots:


----------



## Cindi

Guilty. I go through the list and end up with, "darn cat, cut it out"! 






leasul2003 said:


> There was only me and my brother and my mom still called us each others names. I can imagine Cindi and Clever trying to call out for a cat. Like parents that have multiple kids, you go through the list of names until you hit on the one you want.   "Bob Jim Frank, dagnabit Timmy, you know I'm talking to you. Come here." :lolots:


----------



## buzzytoes

leasul2003 said:


> There was only me and my brother and my mom still called us each others names. I can imagine Cindi and Clever trying to call out for a cat. Like parents that have multiple kids, you go through the list of names until you hit on the one you want.   "Bob Jim Frank, dagnabit Timmy, you know I'm talking to you. Come here." :lolots:


 
I do that with the dogs and cats and don't even have close to 16. I can't imagine trying to get through that whole list!


----------



## Cindi

On a cold rainy day what more can you ask for than a sweet old lap cat and a pile of books. Perfection!  He has started to look better already. Not quite as bony.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> On a cold rainy day what more can you ask for than a sweet old lap cat and a pile of books. Perfection!  He has started to look better already. Not quite as bony.



look at his big feet! he looks like he has rabbit feet 

eat up little man, you're starting to look better already!


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> look at his big feet! he looks like he has rabbit feet
> 
> eat up little man, you're starting to look better already!





OMG he totally does!


----------



## Cindi

I'm telling you, he is HUGE. I wouldn't be surprised if he is more than a little Mainecoon. He has giant rabbit feet and is tall and long. 20 pounds would look good on him. And he has such a Grumpy Cat face but he is such a happy and affectionate kitty. That's just his face. LOL


----------



## sally.m

Cindi said:


> On a cold rainy day what more can you ask for than a sweet old lap cat and a pile of books. Perfection!  He has started to look better already. Not quite as bony.




Wow, baby needs to grow into those feet!!!


----------



## Cindi

He is working on it, trust me. He LOVES to eat. 





sally.m said:


> Wow, baby needs to grow into those feet!!!


----------



## clevercat

He is just beautiful (lol I think I have already said that - several times).


----------



## pixiejenna

WOW you do have a big house it sounds beautiful! He really has perked up in the short time you've had him, he'll be a big boy in no time!


----------



## buzzytoes

Candice0985 said:


> look at his big feet! he looks like he has rabbit feet
> 
> eat up little man, you're starting to look better already!



That was the first thing I thought too! Those feetsies are ginormous!


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> There was only me and my brother and my mom still called us each others names. I can imagine Cindi and Clever trying to call out for a cat. Like parents that have multiple kids, you go through the list of names until you hit on the one you want.   "Bob Jim Frank, dagnabit Timmy, you know I'm talking to you. Come here." :lolots:


 
Also guilty. This morning, trying to get Georgie's attention, it went something like this - deep breath, 'Gerbs, Eammes, Murphy, Norton, William, DAMMIT! GEORGE!'


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> I do that with the dogs and cats and don't even have close to 16. I can't imagine trying to get through that whole list!



oh me too!! i only have 3 but call them the wrong names all the time lol


----------



## Cindi

So another foster mom and I decided to swap fosters. She is going to work with Sneakers and I get the adorable and sweet (and wormy) Ellie. Ellie just needs some worming meds and she will be good as new. She is a very sweet girl and loves attention. Right now she is in the kitten cage probably for a few days until the worms are gone and I can let her loose in the room. Kim (the other foster mom) said she loves to sit and look out the window. She is in the right place.  Is that an adorable face or what??

http://thecatshack.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=6177142


----------



## clevercat

Hai Ellie!
I hope Sneakers will find his happy place...poor old guy breaks my heart.
Ellie is a pretty girl, what's her story?


----------



## Cindi

Ellie was found wondering around outside by a neighbor of the Cat Shack Volunteer. She brought her in and took her to the vet. The vet gave her shots and when she went to spay her found an old spay scar so she did belong to someone. The neighbor thinks she was dumped.   The neighbor couldn't keep her so we took her in as a foster cat. She is scared but friendly. I think she will do well here. She looks so much like my Robin it's like twins.





clevercat said:


> Hai Ellie!
> I hope Sneakers will find his happy place...poor old guy breaks my heart.
> Ellie is a pretty girl, what's her story?


----------



## poopsie

oh Ellie looks like a real sweetie pie. I sure hope Sneakers takes to his new place.........poor fellow


----------



## Cindi

I think Sneakers will do better with Kim. She has a bathroom to put him in where he can be the only cat in the room and there is nowhere to really hide. She will be able to sit with him and pet him. He is going to take a lot of time and patience. I hope he comes around.


----------



## poopsie

fingers and paws crossed for Sneaks!


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad Sneaks has made it over to the other foster's house. Hopefully it was with little scratching! I hope she will keep you updated as well so we can hear when he comes out of his shell! 

Ellie looks like a sweet girl!


----------



## Cindi

I got all kinds of good news today! A neighbor was found that knows Nicholas and wants to adopt him. YAY! Also Sneakers is doing well at Kim's house. He is in a room by himself and will come out of his carrier, which he is using as a bed, whenever she comes in and lets her pet him. That is an amazing difference. I guess he just needs to be an only child. And Ellie (the cat I swapped for Sneakers) was lonely by herself in that room and is doing well here. What a great day. It is so nice on those rare occasions when everything is just working out.


----------



## buzzytoes

What a great day!!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## sarafinadh

Cindi said:


> WOW! He is gorgeous. Great job on the fostering. I cry every time, especially if I have to drop them off at their forever home. I cry in the car on the way home looking at the empty carrier. Such a sap. LOL


I cried like a baby when we drove away from Cody's forever home last week. His new family is wonderful and his mom has been sending me updates and pictures. I knnow he is in a really great place. But oh did I cry...

What nice work you are doing with Nicholas! Fatten that boy up, sounds as if he needs it!!

Sara


----------



## Cindi

((((HUGS)))) I know it's tough to leave them but it sounds like Cody has a great home. The fosters from Red Paw are not quite as hard to let go since I was pretty much just cat sitting while the owner recovers. I know they are going right back to a loving home where they are already happy. Nicholas is easy. He is sweet and lovable and with food and meds he will be just fine. I know there will be another one just waiting to take Nocholas' spot in my foster room. 






sarafinadh said:


> I cried like a baby when we drove away from Cody's forever home last week. His new family is wonderful and his mom has been sending me updates and pictures. I knnow he is in a really great place. But oh did I cry...
> 
> What nice work you are doing with Nicholas! Fatten that boy up, sounds as if he needs it!!
> 
> Sara


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I got all kinds of good news today! A neighbor was found that knows Nicholas and wants to adopt him. YAY! Also Sneakers is doing well at Kim's house. He is in a room by himself and will come out of his carrier, which he is using as a bed, whenever she comes in and lets her pet him. That is an amazing difference. I guess he just needs to be an only child. And Ellie (the cat I swapped for Sneakers) was lonely by herself in that room and is doing well here. What a great day. It is so nice on those rare occasions when everything is just working out.



Yaays all round! I also pleased for Nicholas. And glad Sneakers is coming out of his shell. He just needs to be an only child. Ellie looked like a lovebug from that first photo...


----------



## Cindi

Nicholas and Whirly sharing breakfast. He is getting healthier every day.


----------



## Cindi

Ellie is now out of her cage. I had to keep her in there a few days until the worms were gone. She found a good spot to birdwatch on the cat tree between Whirly and Sabrina. So far she is doing very well. Still a little scared but doing well.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Nicholas and Whirly sharing breakfast. He is getting healthier every day.


Nicholas is looking better! still a skinny man but definitely not as thin as when he arrived  Whirly is such a beautiful girl!



Cindi said:


> Ellie is now out of her cage. I had to keep her in there a few days until the worms were gone. She found a good spot to birdwatch on the cat tree between Whirly and Sabrina. So far she is doing very well. Still a little scared but doing well.


aww she looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## clevercat

Nicholas is looking good!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie2 said:


>



This was so appropriate for me today. I have restarted taking pics at animal control and when I went in today there was one poor pup that was so scared and I just didn't have enough time to sit with her. I left there thinking that there is never enough time in any one day to hug all the pups that need it.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> This was so appropriate for me today. I have restarted taking pics at animal control and when I went in today there was one poor pup that was so scared and I just didn't have enough time to sit with her. I left there thinking that there is never enough time in any one day to hug all the pups that need it.





They need to make a professional pup hugger position for you


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie2 said:


> They need to make a professional pup hugger position for you



I would take that job in a heartbeat! My second job would involve lounging in bed with kitties while reading.


----------



## poopsie

No sucha thing as being over qualified for those positions!


----------



## Cindi

I already have a TON of experience at that job. Think they would hire me?? 






buzzytoes said:


> I would take that job in a heartbeat! My second job would involve lounging in bed with kitties while reading.


----------



## buzzytoes

I always think I am a dog person and not so much a cat person, then I spend some time with my gatos laying all around me and realize dog cuddling and cat cuddling is just not the same!


----------



## Cindi

Both of my fosters are going on Saturday. Ellie will be going to the adoption center at Petsmart to hopefully find a good home. Nicholas will be off to his forever home. Hopefully everyone will live happily ever after. If Ellie doesn't find a home she will come back to me to foster when I return from my vacation.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Both of my fosters are going on Saturday. Ellie will be going to the adoption center at Petsmart to hopefully find a good home. Nicholas will be off to his forever home. Hopefully everyone will live happily ever after. If Ellie doesn't find a home she will come back to me to foster when I return from my vacation.



Good luck, little ones!


----------



## Candice0985

I hope Nicholas' new home works out for him

fingers crossed Ellie finds a new home asap!


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Both of my fosters are going on Saturday. Ellie will be going to the adoption center at Petsmart to hopefully find a good home. *Nicholas will be off to his forever home*. Hopefully everyone will live happily ever after. If Ellie doesn't find a home she will come back to me to foster when I return from my vacation.




Are these the vegan people? I will be thinking of him.........................


----------



## buzzytoes

I hope Nicholas' new diet puts a spring in his step and that Ellie finds her new family at Petsmart!


----------



## Cindi

Yes, and after talking to her I know she will be completely heartbroken if it doesn't work out. I have everything crossed for this forever home for  Nicholas. They really love him. 





poopsie2 said:


> Are these the vegan people? I will be thinking of him.........................


----------



## pixiejenna

*fingers crossed for Nicholas* I hope Ellie finds a new home quickly. I hate to admit it but I love to go to petsmart to up cat food when I know the volunteers are there with the cats so I can go visit and give them rubs. Ya I'm that crazy lady!


----------



## Cindi

Nicholas update: He will be going to his new home today. This is from Mary, the vet tech and adoption rep.

Hi all!  I am pleased to report that Nicholas has made 2/3rd of his journey!   


Cindi did an AMAZING job with him, he now weighs 8.4# and his thyroid level has decreased from 9.2 to 5.9 with her diligent pilling twice a day - thank you SO much for what you've done for him!!  He looks amazing and is the same 'chatty' self!  He still has a way to go to get to the 1-4 range and be considered 'normal' - will need meds for life - but the vet said today to increase his dose once a day.  He will now get 2.5mg of Felimazole in the morning and 5mg at night.  She was kind enough to give me some donated meds, so he is going to Arcadia's with at least a 6 week supply.  She recommends another blood test and weight check in 6 weeks.  


It's all looking positive for Nicholas!  -M


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Nicholas update: He will be going to his new home today. This is from Mary, the vet tech and adoption rep.
> 
> Hi all!  I am pleased to report that Nicholas has made 2/3rd of his journey!
> 
> 
> Cindi did an AMAZING job with him, he now weighs 8.4# and his thyroid level has decreased from 9.2 to 5.9 with her diligent pilling twice a day - thank you SO much for what you've done for him!!  He looks amazing and is the same 'chatty' self!  He still has a way to go to get to the 1-4 range and be considered 'normal' - will need meds for life - but the vet said today to increase his dose once a day.  He will now get 2.5mg of Felimazole in the morning and 5mg at night.  She was kind enough to give me some donated meds, so he is going to Arcadia's with at least a 6 week supply.  She recommends another blood test and weight check in 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> It's all looking positive for Nicholas!  -M



Many, many good thoughts being held for Nicholas!
Have a lovely holiday, Cindi!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> many, many good thoughts being held for nicholas!
> Have a lovely holiday, cindi!







+1


----------



## buzzytoes

Good to know they will be testing him again in six weeks. Better to catch any change quickly.


----------



## Candice0985

such good news for Nicholas! I really hope his new home works out for him


----------



## poopsie

Will be looking forward to updates on nicholas's progress.  be well little man


----------



## Cindi

Quick Nicholas update: He is doing great! Eating well and loving his new people.  The family of 4: Little One (female kitten) went home to mom yesterday. I still have Pea and the 2 older cats. They will all be joining mom as soon as she finds a new place to live so I will probably have them a few more weeks at least. They are all VERY sweet. Pea is always on my desk and under my chin for a cuddle. Bear Bear likes to sit on my lap. It is hard to get a pic of him when he is so close. LOL  Savior lets me pet him but is not overly affectionate. Still a sweet boy. They are all doing well. I know Pea is missing his sister.


----------



## poopsie

What gorgeous kitties!

So relieved to hear that Nicholas is thriving


----------



## Candice0985

that is such good news! i'm so glad that Nicholas is doing well at his new home!

aw, poor Pea. he'll be back with his sister soon, at least his parents and him are together in the meantime. I hope their people mom finds a new place soon so their lives can go back to normal again


----------



## clevercat

I am so, so pleased with the Nicholas update. What great news.


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad to hear Nicholas is doing so well!


----------



## pixiejenna

Glad to hear Nicholas is doing well on is his new diet.


----------



## Cindi

Foster cat, Savior, decided to be my work helper today. Notice I am getting nothing done as he sits on my desk blocking me from the computer. And as soon as I got Savior off my desk Bear Bear jumped up. Not helping!! LOL Also I managed to grab this pic of Savior and his baby just before causing a huge scramble by bringing out the vacuum. They are so sweet together. I can't wait until all 4 are reunited.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ oh that last photo! What cuties


----------



## poopsie

What beautiful cats! Their mother must miss them very much.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh my gosh the Pop and his baby are adorable!!


----------



## Cindi

I received a Nicholas update I wanted to share with you   I'm so happy for him.


Ladies, 


Just wanted to share the good news: Nicholas had his 6 week post-adoption vet visit yesterday, he has gained 0.8 lbs and his labs (which came back today) show his thyroid level is now 0.6 so his hyperthyroidism meds are being reduced by 2.5 mg daily. He is healthy and happy! 


Thank you for all you did to get him on the path to good health.  He'll see his vet again in three months and hopefully things keep trending in a positive direction. The vegan kibbles seem to be agreeing with him so we are more than pleased.  And our other cat, Pippin, is finally agreeing with him as well. 




Have a wonderful Christmas, 


~Arcadia (& Family)


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I received a Nicholas update I wanted to share with you   I'm so happy for him.
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share the good news: Nicholas had his 6 week post-adoption vet visit yesterday, he has gained 0.8 lbs and his labs (which came back today) show his thyroid level is now 0.6 so his hyperthyroidism meds are being reduced by 2.5 mg daily. He is healthy and happy!
> 
> 
> Thank you for all you did to get him on the path to good health.  He'll see his vet again in three months and hopefully things keep trending in a positive direction. The vegan kibbles seem to be agreeing with him so we are more than pleased.  And our other cat, Pippin, is finally agreeing with him as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Christmas,
> 
> 
> ~Arcadia (& Family)




This makes my heart smile. I am amazed he is doing so well on a vegan diet. So happy for him - and so pleased that he is loved by his new family. Happy Christmas, Nicholas! Happy Christmas, Cindi! Were Belly, Tommy and the gang on the Nice List?


----------



## poopsie

What great news!


----------



## leasul2003

What a fabulous Christmas present it is for you to know he is doing so well!


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay for Nicholas!! So glad you got such a good update!


----------



## Cindi

Santa must be a cat lover because Tommy and a few of the others should definitely have been on the naughty list.   But no, everyone had lots of loot. Even the stray cats that we feed got some ham in their food bowl today. Santa was very good to everyone here.










clevercat said:


> This makes my heart smile. I am amazed he is doing so well on a vegan diet. So happy for him - and so pleased that he is loved by his new family. Happy Christmas, Nicholas! Happy Christmas, Cindi! Were Belly, Tommy and the gang on the Nice List?


----------



## Cindi

So true. Even my foster cats take a piece when they go.


----------



## poopsie

That is lovely


----------



## buzzytoes

I am not so sure about the generous part. LOL


----------



## Cindi

I Rescued a Human Today

 Her eyes met mine as she walked down the *****dor peering apprehensively into the kennels.

 I felt her need instantly and knew I had to... help her.

 I wagged my tail, not too exuberantly, so she wouldnt be afraid.

 As she stopped at my kennel I blocked her view from a little accident I had in the back of my cage.

 I didnt want her to know that I hadnt been walked today.

 Sometimes the overworked shelter keepers get too busy and I didnt want her to think poorly of them.

 As she read my kennel card I hoped that she wouldnt feel sad about my past.

 I only have the future to look forward to and want to make a difference in someones life.

 She got down on her knees and made little kissy sounds at me.

 I shoved my shoulder and side of my head up against the bars to comfort her.

 Gentle fingertips caressed my neck; she was desperate for companionship.

 A tear fell down her cheek and I raised my paw to assure her that all would be well.

 Soon my kennel door opened and her smile was so bright that I instantly jumped into her arms.

 I would promise to keep her safe.

 I would promise to always be by her side.

 I would promise to do everything I could to see that radiant smile and sparkle in her eyes.

 I was so fortunate that she came down my *****dor.

 So many more are out there who havent walked the *****dors.

 So many more to be saved.

 At least I could save one.

 I rescued a human today.

 by Janine AllenSee More


----------



## leasul2003

^^ This made me cry. It is true. Pets give back so much more to us than we can ever give them. There is no human that can love as unconditionally as a pet will.


----------



## Cindi

Great news!!! The owner of Pea, Savior and Bear Bear is ready to be reunited with her babies! I am going to miss them but I am so excited for all involved.


----------



## poopsie

How wonderful that the family will be reunited----hooray!!!


----------



## Candice0985

this is excellent news! so happy for the kitty family of 4. this has to be one of the sweetest kitty families, I love that their owner kept not only the parents but their babies as well. i'm sure Pea, Saviour and Bear Bear will be happy to be back with their owner and reunited with their baby girl kitty 

can I just say that the little boy kitty looks exactly like his dad!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Sad to say there is no shortage of displaced cats and dogs in need of a foster home. I think this little guy is my next foster. There was a flood in his house that knocked out the heat. He will probably be coming to me the same day my current 3 foster boys go home.  Meet Flash


----------



## poopsie

awwwwwwww.......hi Flash!


----------



## Candice0985

hi Flash!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

No Empty Nest Syndrome for you!!  Hi Flash!


----------



## Candice0985

Flash looks like he has a big personality and be a fun foster cat


----------



## Cindi

Whirly can't figure out why Pea is so excited about the fax machine. LOL


He will be going home on Sunday and I will be getting my new fosters. I think they found another foster for Flash and they are giving me 2 that need to stay together. I will update when I find out for sure who's coming.


----------



## poopsie

That is so cute!


----------



## Cindi

The boys are going home today! I am really going to miss them. I will be taking in a foster cat named Goldie. I don't know his/her? story yet so stay tuned.


----------



## Cindi

So Pea, Savior and Bear Bear are on their way back home. The room seems empty without them here. Savior doesn't travel well. LOL  We had a puke and poop emergency to deal with when we switched him to the carrier he was going to use to go home. It was not pretty. Dangers of the job I guess. LOL
Pea and Bear Bear were just fine. By now they should be home. Here is a pic of all 3 playing this morning before they left:


And meet my newest foster, Goldie!  Goldie had a fire in her house and her mom needs about 2 weeks to make repairs. She is very sweet and loves attention. She is watching Whirly play but can't decide if she want to join in on the fun or not. I bet before long they will be good friends. Isn't she adorable!


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww Goldie is pretty!!!

Glad the boys got to return home to and their family is reunited once again.


----------



## Cindi

Reunion photos! Makes me so happy. 






Bear Bear, Savior & Pea, displaced by a fire in their home in Delco, two months ago, have just been reunited with their family!!

 Thanks to their foster, Cindi, for taking in this feline family and helping us keep them together! And thanks to transport vol, Julia for brining this family home!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Candice0985

aww I love the reunion photos, they all look so happy! so good to know the family has been reunited again, i'm sure Pea missed his sister

Goldie is a cutie, Redpaw seems like a great organization


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww look how happy they are!


----------



## Cindi

Goldie requires a lot of attention and LOVES to lay on my desk. Today she jumped up for some petting. After the petting session was over I told her she would have to move so I could work. She got up, turned around and layed back down in front of me. LOL  She is adorable. Don't you just love the belly hanging over? LOL


----------



## poopsie

Oh she is just the sweetest thing!


----------



## jenny70

She's adorable!


----------



## Candice0985

she is so cute! haha I love her belly, both my kitties have this belly situation going on as well...little tubby tummies!


----------



## renza

Goldie is a cutie! Love how she's asking for more belly rubs.


----------



## Cindi

Goldie's mom called me and I was almost in tears. There was a fire in her house and she is staying with a friend until the repairs are done...another 3 weeks. She misses Goldie so much she was crying. She kept saying "bless you for taking care of my baby. Please take good care of her for me." I assured her I would and sent a few photos of Goldie. Now I see why they don't usually allow the owner to call the foster. It is heartbreaking. It is also nice to know Goldie will be going back to a home where she is loved and missed. I will keep that thought in mind when it is time for her to leave and I am the one crying. LOL  Of course when one leaves they usually take that chance to deliver a new one so no time to cry. LOL  Sad that so many pets are displaced due to disaster. This organization is really a lifesaver ( literally) for so many.


----------



## poopsie

Well who wouldn't miss that adorable baby? I would not know what to do with myself if I didn't have my kitties


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> Well who wouldn't miss that adorable baby? I would not know what to do with myself if I didn't have my kitties



same here! I come home from work and as soon as I pull into my garage I hear little paws scratching at the door...it doesn't matter how bad my day was, as soon as I hear that it makes me smile and glad to be home. they are my instant destresser! love my two to bits


----------



## buzzytoes

Aw Goldie you are such a chunky butt!


----------



## Cindi

I call her my "Tub A Butter". She is such a sweet girl. She has decided Whirly might be ok to play with. I told her mom about how well she gets along with the other cats and she is thinking about maybe adopting another one when she is back home and all settled in. I think Goldie would like a playmate even though her mom is retired and is there pretty much 24/7.








buzzytoes said:


> Aw Goldie you are such a chunky butt!


----------



## pixiejenna

Goldie is such a beauty! Glad to hear she's adjusting well and her owner might get her a new friend when she can move back home.


----------



## Cindi

Oh no. I just love the orange boys. Sigh....debating weather I can take these 2 before Goldie goes home which is another 2 weeks. It was almost calm in my office. LOL


This is Tigger (10yo, male) and Cat (2yo, male). They were displaced over night by a devestating fire in their home in the Cobbs Creek section of Philly, where one of their feline and one of their canine siblings died

 These guys were very lucky and are now looking for a foster home together where they can recoup and relax until their family can recover and bring them home.

 If you can help please email us at redpawanimals@gmail.com


----------



## poopsie

Calm is verrrrry overrated dontcha think?????


----------



## Cindi

Nope. Not at all.   The look on Tigger's face is killing me. Poor old guy. 








poopsie2 said:


> Calm is verrrrry overrated dontcha think?????


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Calm is verrrrry overrated dontcha think?????



I need to grab teh dictionary - this household has forgotten the meaning of that word...


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Nope. Not at all.   The look on Tigger's face is killing me. Poor old guy.



Foster them Foster them Foster them Foster them. They're just so lovely.


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww what cuties you know you want to foster them  how could you say no to those faces.


----------



## poopsie

???????????


----------



## Cindi

I am waiting to see if they get another foster. So far they have not. I received an e-mail today with the pets looking for foster care. There is this one cat (he looks exactly like my Tommy) who needs a long term foster home with another cat he can play with. He is in foster care now but He will need care for another 3-4 months and the foster mom thinks he needs a playmate. I am wondering if he wouldn't be harder to place and therefore I would be more of a help by taking him. Decisions, decisions. And really a boy cat named Daisy Love??? How can I say no?? LOL


From his foster request:


*Daisy Love* - is a sweet and playful boy who is one of our special long term fosters. His owners are still dealing with some major health issues due to the fire and will need a couple of more months to fully recover. Daisy's current foster said he would really thrive in a home with other cats for him to play with! He's neutered, up to date with shots, and around 2 years old.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ I had the strongest feeling of déjà vu when I read that. Hasn't Daisy Love (seriously. Why???) popped up here before? He has the look of a young Phil. Which means you must foster him immediately.


----------



## Cindi

Yes, his name was familiar to me too but I can't remember what the situation was. Maybe I wanted to foster or was available but someone else got him. Hmmmmmm......


It just searched for his name in this thread and there was a post from last September about him. I offered to foster him but ended up with someone else. Wouldn't that be strange if he were to end up here after all?





clevercat said:


> ^^^ I had the strongest feeling of déjà vu when I read that. Hasn't Daisy Love (seriously. Why???) popped up here before? He has the look of a young Phil. Which means you must foster him immediately.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Yes, his name was familiar to me too but I can't remember what the situation was. Maybe I wanted to foster or was available but someone else got him. Hmmmmmm......
> 
> 
> It just searched for his name in this thread and there was a post from last September about him. I offered to foster him but ended up with someone else. Wouldn't that be strange if he were to end up here after all?



I knew I knew that name! I have a feeling that little man will be joining the snoodle pile at Casa Cindi very soon


----------



## Cindi

In reading the older posts the reason I didn't foster Daisy Love was because he needed to be the only cat. I wonder what's changed??


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> In reading the older posts the reason I didn't foster Daisy Love was because he needed to be the only cat. I wonder what's changed??



Hmm. Has he been living with other cats, I wonder? Or maybe he is a boisterous young man and his current foster feels he'd be better off with kitteh company.


----------



## Cindi

I will definitely ask if they e-mail back wanting me to foster him. I know he was an only cat at his home. Maybe he just needed to be an only cat to get through his recovery and now he might like a friend? Don't know. I will keep you updated.








clevercat said:


> Hmm. Has he been living with other cats, I wonder? Or maybe he is a boisterous young man and his current foster feels he'd be better off with kitteh company.


----------



## poopsie

I recognized that face immediately!


----------



## Cindi

Looks like Daisy Love already has a foster home. I guess that's good news although I would really have enjoyed having him.


----------



## Cindi

Looks like I will be fostering this little Tommy looking kitty. His name is Kermit. How cute is that?? He survived a fire. So many fires lately.


----------



## clevercat

Hi Kermit! You have a longer version of Phil's 'do


----------



## afsweet

For quite awhile now I've thought about fostering dogs. DH and I have an almost 8 month old puppy, and I think she would love to have some companionship. Instead of adopting another dog, I've resorted back to the idea of fostering. However, I'm hesitant because although our dog is a puppy and small (approximately 11 lbs), she exhibits alpha female qualities. She goes to daycare a few times a month and has been to weekly puppy playtimes ever since we got her at 8 weeks old, so she's very social. 

My worry is just that if we foster a puppy, she'll bully him/her, and I don't want to end up with a dog who is overly submissive because of our own dog. Am I overreacting about this? I wouldn't mind fostering an adult dog, but it would have to be a dog who would either tolerate her nonsense or gently mouth her and let her know to cut it out. I have not spoken to any volunteer/coordinator from any shelters or rescue groups yet. I wanted to get some opinions here first because if it's not a good idea to foster with my puppy wanting to be the alpha dog, then I won't bother contacting those organizations. 

Any help is appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Cindi

I think it would be a great idea to foster. It would be a good learning experience for your dog. She would have to learn how to properly interact with another dog in her house. Of course you would have to teach her what she is supposed to do. Lots of dogs (and cats) are alpha, especially in their own homes. Most of the time the foster dog accepts the other dog as alpha since they are invading the alpha dog's space and they are aware of it. I would talk to the adoption rep and see if they have a dog that will fit your situation. I'm sure they would be very happy to have another foster home. There are not nearly enough of them.






stephc005 said:


> For quite awhile now I've thought about fostering dogs. DH and I have an almost 8 month old puppy, and I think she would love to have some companionship. Instead of adopting another dog, I've resorted back to the idea of fostering. However, I'm hesitant because although our dog is a puppy and small (approximately 11 lbs), she exhibits alpha female qualities. She goes to daycare a few times a month and has been to weekly puppy playtimes ever since we got her at 8 weeks old, so she's very social.
> 
> My worry is just that if we foster a puppy, she'll bully him/her, and I don't want to end up with a dog who is overly submissive because of our own dog. Am I overreacting about this? I wouldn't mind fostering an adult dog, but it would have to be a dog who would either tolerate her nonsense or gently mouth her and let her know to cut it out. I have not spoken to any volunteer/coordinator from any shelters or rescue groups yet. I wanted to get some opinions here first because if it's not a good idea to foster with my puppy wanting to be the alpha dog, then I won't bother contacting those organizations.
> 
> Any help is appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## afsweet

Cindi said:


> I think it would be a great idea to foster. It would be a good learning experience for your dog. She would have to learn how to properly interact with another dog in her house. Of course you would have to teach her what she is supposed to do. Lots of dogs (and cats) are alpha, especially in their own homes. Most of the time the foster dog accepts the other dog as alpha since they are invading the alpha dog's space and they are aware of it. I would talk to the adoption rep and see if they have a dog that will fit your situation. I'm sure they would be very happy to have another foster home. There are not nearly enough of them.


 
Thank you for the reply. I guess I just don't want to "ruin" the foster dog if my pup bullies him/her into submission lol. It's a lot of pressure since the foster dog would become someone else's pet. If it were my dog, I guess I wouldn't worry as much if that makes sense.


----------



## Cindi

Every group of dogs finds their own pack order. Just because your dog is the leader in your house doesn't mean the other dog is forever going to cower and submit to other dogs. As long as there is no actual fighting you won't ruin the other dog. Don't worry. lol
My Whirly is an aggressive cat when it comes to my foster cats. She tries to pretend like she is the boss. I am the boss.   They do usually submit to her but I don't allow any fighting. I have had a LOT of foster cats come and go and I don't think I ruined a single one. lol








stephc005 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I guess I just don't want to "ruin" the foster dog if my pup bullies him/her into submission lol. It's a lot of pressure since the foster dog would become someone else's pet. If it were my dog, I guess I wouldn't worry as much if that makes sense.


----------



## Cindi

Kermit is here! He is a BIG boy. Even Whirly is staying out of his way. Poor baby still has some soot on him from the fire. You can really see it on the white parts of his fur.   He is off exploring the room. So far he has found the food and a catnip sock. I put catnip down for him and he is VERY happy about it. He is rolling around in the catnip. So cute.


----------



## clevercat

Oh he's beautiful, Cindi!


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww Kermit looks happy in his new home. I can't believe he has soot in his fur from the fire, he's one lucky guy to make it out.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh he looks like he will be wonderful to have around!


----------



## poopsie

Such a handsome fellow :kiss:


----------



## afsweet

Cindi said:


> Every group of dogs finds their own pack order. Just because your dog is the leader in your house doesn't mean the other dog is forever going to cower and submit to other dogs. As long as there is no actual fighting you won't ruin the other dog. Don't worry. lol
> My Whirly is an aggressive cat when it comes to my foster cats. She tries to pretend like she is the boss. I am the boss.   They do usually submit to her but I don't allow any fighting. I have had a LOT of foster cats come and go and I don't think I ruined a single one. lol



That makes me feel a lot more at ease! There's an adoption event tomorrow with a group I'd like to foster with. Definitely going to talk about this with them!


----------



## Cindi

Kermit is doing really well for only being here for 2 days. He uses a spot just under the bed as home base but he spending more and more time out. This morning he shared breakfast with Whirly and Bellis. Later he met Tommy. Tommy is about 1/2 his size. LOL
Some of my other cats are curious about him and stand outside my office door watching. He is not afraid of them but puffs his tail and stands at the door making little mmmmrrrowwww noises at them. It is so cute. Not sure why he is so interesting. I have foster cats here all the time and none of the other cats really care at all.


----------



## clevercat

Aww I'm so glad he's settling in so well - he is definitely a big hunka kitteh!


----------



## Cindi

No more under the bed for Kermit. Today for the first time Red Paw Emergency Relief Team foster kitty Kermit wanted me to pet him. He purred, made happy feet and gave me his belly to rub. I am just in love with this boy. He is so sweet. I know his people will be so glad to have him back. Every RP foster cat I have taken in has been sweeter than the last. This is why I now only foster cats that have a home to go back to. LOL


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> No more under the bed for Kermit. Today for the first time Red Paw Emergency Relief Team foster kitty Kermit wanted me to pet him. He purred, made happy feet and gave me his belly to rub. I am just in love with this boy. He is so sweet. I know his people will be so glad to have him back. Every RP foster cat I have taken in has been sweeter than the last. This is why I now only foster cats that have a home to go back to. LOL



he's so cute! I love his little "hat" markings on his head


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> No more under the bed for Kermit. Today for the first time Red Paw Emergency Relief Team foster kitty Kermit wanted me to pet him. He purred, made happy feet and gave me his belly to rub. I am just in love with this boy. He is so sweet. I know his people will be so glad to have him back. Every RP foster cat I have taken in has been sweeter than the last. This is why I now only foster cats that have a home to go back to. LOL




Aw, he's adorable!


----------



## Cindi

I just went over to pet him and he stuck his little tongue out and gave me the tiniest lick.   I am going to be so sad when he leaves on Saturday but happy he will be back with his people.


----------



## Cindi

Kermit went home yesterday. I really miss him but I am sure his people are thrilled to have him back. Of course there is always another kitty in need. Meet DC. There was a fire in her house and she was out for several days before they finally found her. She will be vetted tomorrow then come to stay with me. Poor little girl looks filthy.   The adoption rep said she just wants love and petting all the time. I think I can handle that. She is another Tommy/Phillip look-alike.


Red Paw posting:


Good news!!! After several weeks missing after a fire in her home in the Overbrook section of Philly, DC has been found!

 She is now safe & warm in Red Paw care and will be vetted, vacc and spayed next week and will then need a foster home to stay in until her family can recover and taker her home!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Kermit went home yesterday. I really miss him but I am sure his people are thrilled to have him back. Of course there is always another kitty in need. Meet DC. There was a fire in her house and she was out for several days before they finally found her. She will be vetted tomorrow then come to stay with me. Poor little girl looks filthy.   The adoption rep said she just wants love and petting all the time. I think I can handle that. She is another Tommy/Phillip look-alike.
> 
> 
> Red Paw posting:
> 
> 
> Good news!!! After several weeks missing after a fire in her home in the Overbrook section of Philly, DC has been found!
> 
> She is now safe & warm in Red Paw care and will be vetted, vacc and spayed next week and will then need a foster home to stay in until her family can recover and taker her home!


i'm sure Kermit is happy to be home with his family, but it's always bitter sweet to see them go i'm sure!
DC is beautiful, but you're right...she looks filthy  poor little girl was on her own for a while! 

she has a great place at Casa Cindi to heal and relax until her family can take her back


----------



## clevercat

Happy that Kermit has been able to go home and welcome DC! What a cutie! All these Phillip/Tommy lookalikes  so cute.


----------



## afsweet

So yesterday I had my phone interview with a rescue group to become a foster for dogs. They seem pretty supportive, and I'm hopeful it'll be a good experience. Next week is the home visit, and then if I'm approved, I'll be a foster parent


----------



## Cindi

How exciting! I can't wait to join in on your adventures. Is it an all breed rescue?








stephc005 said:


> So yesterday I had my phone interview with a rescue group to become a foster for dogs. They seem pretty supportive, and I'm hopeful it'll be a good experience. Next week is the home visit, and then if I'm approved, I'll be a foster parent


----------



## buzzytoes

stephc005 said:


> So yesterday I had my phone interview with a rescue group to become a foster for dogs. They seem pretty supportive, and I'm hopeful it'll be a good experience. Next week is the home visit, and then if I'm approved, I'll be a foster parent



Congrats! I'm sure the home visit will be fine.


----------



## afsweet

Thanks! It is a rescue specializing in large breed dogs. I feel pretty good about choosing this group because it's more difficult finding homes for such large dogs, and I would imagine it's hard to even find fosters who are able and willing to take in large dogs. DH and I have no kids, so it's a good time to bring some big 4 legged babies into our space. 

I love puppies so much, I even thought about quitting my job so I can foster puppies full time lol. But, for now, I've requested to be a foster for young-adult dogs, ones who can tolerate my 8 month old puppy's endless energy.


----------



## Cindi

Sounds great! I used to foster Greyhounds when I had 3 of my own. I just love big dogs. They are usually so sweet. Just big babies. My 80 pound dog, Jesse, thought he was a lap dog. Who am I to disagree? 








stephc005 said:


> Thanks! It is a rescue specializing in large breed dogs. I feel pretty good about choosing this group because it's more difficult finding homes for such large dogs, and I would imagine it's hard to even find fosters who are able and willing to take in large dogs. DH and I have no kids, so it's a good time to bring some big 4 legged babies into our space.
> 
> I love puppies so much, I even thought about quitting my job so I can foster puppies full time lol. But, for now, I've requested to be a foster for young-adult dogs, ones who can tolerate my 8 month old puppy's endless energy.


----------



## buzzytoes

I tried to take in a cat on a temp basis last night, and yet again it did not work. I must have the worst pets on the face of the Earth. She is a 16 year old cat who had been living in the back of a truck with a 16 year old Border Collie because their people were living in a hotel. Not ideal when you have temps in the negative numbers. I figured it would be no big deal since my cats are all old and so is Lily. She let the dogs come up to her and they did not bother her at all. She was fine with Darius at first, but because his nose is smashed he has to really get up in her face to smell her and she decided she didn't want him smashing his face into hers. She growled at Teddy and he is too dumb to realize that growling means "go away" so he just kept trying to sniff her. He's a cat - he should understand what she is telling him! He just doesn't comprehend that someone might not want to be his friend. So she spent last night shut in the guest room because DH didn't want a fight and I couldn't trust Teddy to leave her alone. I left them all out today while I am at work so I am hoping they will get their issues straight, otherwise she has to go back to the person that was temporarily keeping her. Ugh.


----------



## Cindi

Don't feel bad, Buzzy. Not all of my fosters settle right in. Sometimes it takes a few days and a few swats, growls and hisses before things work out. My new foster cat just got here and she growled and hissed at me then ran and hid under my desk. She growled when Belly got too close to her. Usually it takes some time, sometimes it take a long while until everyone settles in. I am hoping she is just not feeling good from her spay today and will be better tomorrow but for now I am going to leave her be.  Supervise but let them work it out. Everyone will settle down eventually, even if it is just to ignore each other.


----------



## buzzytoes

DH was freaking out so she went back to my friend. When I got home yesterday she was in the same spot where I had left her that morning. She kind of wanted to sniff Teddy, then decided she didn't and started growling, then he started hissing. I am very much the "leave them alone and they will settle it" but I think with the cats being older now DH gets more worried. When I moved in that's what we did with the cats - there was lots of growling and hissing and a few swats at first but then they settled down. *sigh* Someday it will happen.


----------



## Cindi

So DC is here. I feel so bad for this little girl you can't imagine. She was spayed and sent home the same day with no pain meds. Who does that??? I have to say most cats do very well and don't need pain meds but this little one was suffering. She also has bruising around the incision site. Luckily the adoption rep who is also a vet tech came over last and gave me some pain meds for her. She is looking much better today aside from being filthy. I asked why they don't bathe them and the vet tech, Mary, told me after a fire where there has been smoke inhalation pneumonia can occur so they can't get them wet. I bought some baby wipes and will try to clean her up a bit with those. She had her pain meds this morning, ate most of a can of food and is now napping under my desk. She is such a little lovebug too. She just wants to be petted.  I even picked her up and put her on my lap for a few minutes. I am not going to send her pic to her owners but I will share it with you. Hopefully she will start grooming when she is feeling better and get her white back.


----------



## Candice0985

poor little girl! that is unheard of....how come she didn't receive any pain meds?? she must have been in so much pain  

I think baby wipes might be an idea, I would hate for her to have to clean herself and eat the soot on her fur anyways


----------



## Cindi

To be fair most cats don't need pain meds after a spay. She is young so the vet probably thought she would be ok. But she had been out in the cold for weeks and was under nourished. Mary talked to the founder of the group about it and they are going to buy the pain meds and have them on hand for any foster cats that need them. They will also supply select foster homes with them for just this kind of problem. Mary said it is all a learning process since Red Paw is basically the only organization around that does this and they have only been in business for 2 years. Of course it is also a matter of cost. They cats are spayed at what is basically a low cost spay/neuter clinic. They do a great job at a reasonable price and it works for about 99% of cats. It is just the other 1% that we need to figure out. Anyway, she is feeling much better today. She was just grooming herself which is a great sign and she will have some more food and pain meds soon. Hopefully I will have some pretty pics to show you soon. Please keep her in your thoughts as she recovers. 










Candice0985 said:


> poor little girl! that is unheard of....how come she didn't receive any pain meds?? she must have been in so much pain
> 
> I think baby wipes might be an idea, I would hate for her to have to clean herself and eat the soot on her fur anyways


----------



## poopsie

Poor little precious 


Can't believe she wasn't already spayed


----------



## Cindi

They are almost never fixed. Most are from very poor neighborhoods.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> To be fair most cats don't need pain meds after a spay. She is young so the vet probably thought she would be ok. But she had been out in the cold for weeks and was under nourished. Mary talked to the founder of the group about it and they are going to buy the pain meds and have them on hand for any foster cats that need them. They will also supply select foster homes with them for just this kind of problem. Mary said it is all a learning process since Red Paw is basically the only organization around that does this and they have only been in business for 2 years. Of course it is also a matter of cost. They cats are spayed at what is basically a low cost spay/neuter clinic. They do a great job at a reasonable price and it works for about 99% of cats. It is just the other 1% that we need to figure out. Anyway, she is feeling much better today. She was just grooming herself which is a great sign and she will have some more food and pain meds soon. Hopefully I will have some pretty pics to show you soon. Please keep her in your thoughts as she recovers.



good to hear DC is feeling better today! I didn't have to give pain meds to either of my 2 cats after their spay/ neutering. I just hate to see DC in pain after what she has been through in the last few weeks (fire, on the streets, surgery, and a new temporary home) at least her temporary home is a great one  i'll keep her in my thoughts *gentle hugs for DC*


----------



## Candice0985

I was looking on redpaws FB and there seems to be a lot of fires in the Philly area....are most of the rescues from homes with fires?


----------



## Cindi

All of my fosters have come from a fire situation. Red Paw posted that it is fire season. I have no idea why there are more fires now than any other time during the year. Maybe due to people using space heaters? Every time they post about responding to a fire I hold my breath and hope all people and pets got out ok. The responders have a tough job. I couldn't do it.










Candice0985 said:


> I was looking on redpaws FB and there seems to be a lot of fires in the Philly area....are most of the rescues from homes with fires?


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> All of my fosters have come from a fire situation. Red Paw posted that it is fire season. I have no idea why there are more fires now than any other time during the year. Maybe due to people using space heaters? Every time they post about responding to a fire I hold my breath and hope all people and pets got out ok. The responders have a tough job. I couldn't do it.



so scary! I always have my kitties carrier in my living room closet- the closest to both exits on my house just in case there's an emergency. I hate hearing about fires and the loss of life of both pets and people.


----------



## Cindi

Good news! DC is doing MUCH better. The bruise on her belly is gone and the spay incision looks good. Also she has been eating well and grooming herself. It is going to take some time to get rid of the rest of the dirt/soot but she looks much better. The only bad thing is she like to smack the other cats if they get anywhere near her. I don't know if she had to fight for food at home but she is even more aggressive if I give out wet food. It's sad really. Maybe it is from her weeks out on the street before she was caught. Either way she is recovering well and I have been feeding her apart from the others. Hopefully she can go home soon.


----------



## poopsie

Poor kitty


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Good news! DC is doing MUCH better. The bruise on her belly is gone and the spay incision looks good. Also she has been eating well and grooming herself. It is going to take some time to get rid of the rest of the dirt/soot but she looks much better. The only bad thing is she like to smack the other cats if they get anywhere near her. I don't know if she had to fight for food at home but she is even more aggressive if I give out wet food. It's sad really. Maybe it is from her weeks out on the street before she was caught. Either way she is recovering well and I have been feeding her apart from the others. Hopefully she can go home soon.



Poor sweet girl. Please give her a big kiss from me.


----------



## afsweet

Update: had my home visit yesterday, and I've been approved as a foster for a dog rescue  

I requested to be a temporary foster in the beginning, so I can get used to having dogs come and go. I don't want to be a foster failure and end up keeping my first foster!


----------



## buzzytoes

Congrats!!


----------



## Cindi

Congrats! When do you get your first foster pup??






stephc005 said:


> Update: had my home visit yesterday, and I've been approved as a foster for a dog rescue
> 
> I requested to be a temporary foster in the beginning, so I can get used to having dogs come and go. I don't want to be a foster failure and end up keeping my first foster!


----------



## afsweet

Cindi said:


> Congrats! When do you get your first foster pup??


 
Not sure exactly since we all want to make sure it's the right fit- would hate to have a bad experience the first time around. But, I anticipate getting our first pup soon since they're constantly taking in new dogs and looking for more fosters. I think this weekend alone they're expecting 10 new dogs!


----------



## Cindi

Foster cat update: Goldie is going home 3/15. I know her mom misses her terribly. She has made friends with the other cats and loves to play chase with Whirly.  DC hates the other cats. She will chase and swat them if they get close enough for her to reach. She will let me pet her and does like it for a minute or so then she tries to bite me. LOL  The good news is she is feeling much better. Her spay incision looks great and she is eating well. Not sure of her timeline yet. I might be trading her with another foster named Darby. Mary (Red Paw foster mom and vet tech) has a cat she thinks really needs a cat friend or two. He was seriously burned in a fire and Mary was the one who took care of him. She thinks since she had to medicate him and treat him he thinks of her as the bad guy and won't let her pet him. He was living with other cats (11 other cats and they all died    ) so he might do well here. DC will have no problem being the only cat at Mary's house. I took this pic of DC this morning. She said this is her happy face. LOL  and this sweet orange boy is Darby. He is all recovered from the terrible burns he had on his back and head.


----------



## poopsie

oh those poor little souls-----my heart just aches for all they have been through :cry: Every time i come back home I breathe a sigh of relief to see it still standing. Irrational or not, the thought of losing my kitties in a fire is my worst nightmare. Right after the Cedar Fire we went out and bought a huge carrier for emergency purposes.


----------



## buzzytoes

Gosh there must be a reason Darby is still standing. What a poor guy to have lost all his friends and be burned as well.


----------



## clevercat

Oh poor, poor Darby. I could cry for him...all he's been through, how heartbreaking. When he gets to you, please give him a gentle snoodle from me.


----------



## cats n bags

Poor Darby.  No wonder he has the "worry face" on all the time.  I hope Bellis can work her  magic on the little dude and bring his happy face back.


----------



## Candice0985

poor poor Darby, to think of everything he went through. it breaks my heart. i'm so glad he is recovered from his burns. it does sound like this could be a good switch DC gets peace and quiet and be the only kitty and Darby gets to hang out with some friends, I have a feeling Bellis' charm and good nature would benefit poor Darby.


----------



## Cindi

Today is the day. Goldie will be reunited with her mom and I will be trading Darby for DC with another foster mom. Today Goldie and Whirly have been playing the entire day. There has been much butt wiggle and many sneak attacks.   I know they will miss each other and I will miss Goldie. She is such a lovable girl. Sabrina said she will not miss any of them and if I wanted to send Whirly along with Goldie that is ok with her.   Hopefully Darby will be happier here where he has calm cats that he can make friends with if he wants to and he won't relate his caregiver to pain and medical treatment. I feel really bad for Mary, his foster mom. She took such good care of him and he won't even let her touch him now. Please keep Darby in your thoughts. We are hoping he will come out of his shell here and can eventually be made available for adoption. His owners and all his cat family (12 in all) died in the fire.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Today is the day. Goldie will be reunited with her mom and I will be trading Darby for DC with another foster mom. Today Goldie and Whirly have been playing the entire day. There has been much butt wiggle and many sneak attacks.   I know they will miss each other and I will miss Goldie. She is such a lovable girl. Sabrina said she will not miss any of them and if I wanted to send Whirly along with Goldie that is ok with her.   Hopefully Darby will be happier here where he has calm cats that he can make friends with if he wants to and he won't relate his caregiver to pain and medical treatment. I feel really bad for Mary, his foster mom. She took such good care of him and he won't even let her touch him now. Please keep Darby in your thoughts. We are hoping he will come out of his shell here and can eventually be made available for adoption. His owners and all his cat family (12 in all) died in the fire.



Oh that poor little man just breaks my heart. I hope Tommy can work his magic. Holding good thoughts for you, Darby.


----------



## gazoo

Sending Darby lovey vibes.  He's a doll.


----------



## Cindi

Darby is here. He took over an igloo bed at Mary's so she brought him here in it. It's where he feels safe I guess. So far he hasn't moved from the bed but Happy has been sleeping right next to his bed since he got here. Either she likes him or she knows he really needs a friend. Belly stuck her whole head into his bed and sniffed him. He ignored her. And Whirly sniffed him and hissed a few times. Such a drama queen. She will be friends with him in just a few days. It usually doesn't take her long. Poor little Darby looks so scared. Hopefully he will be feeling more at home soon.


----------



## cats n bags

pssst....Hey Darby (whisper voice)

You have landed in a friendly place after all the scary and hurty things you've been through.  You can relax and be a cat again.  Bellis and her buddies will take good care of you.


----------



## clevercat

Aww look at that face. Good job, Happy, helping the new guy realise he is with friends. Hope Darby will settle in soon. Is it ok if I send out a few 'keep him' vibes? I know you have a houseful already, but something about that little man tells me he is going to settle right in...


----------



## Cindi

I can't keep him. 16 is enough thank you.   We could use some "come out of your shell so we can find you the perfect adopter" vibes. 






clevercat said:


> Aww look at that face. Good job, Happy, helping the new guy realise he is with friends. Hope Darby will settle in soon. Is it ok if I send out a few 'keep him' vibes? I know you have a houseful already, but something about that little man tells me he is going to settle right in...


----------



## Cindi

Goldie is back home with her mom. Here is the reunion pic posted by Red Paw on Facebook.  I am glad I don't do the reunions. I would be a crying mess.


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwww.........................mother and (cat) child reunion


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I can't keep him. 16 is enough thank you.   We could use some "come out of your shell so we can find you the perfect adopter" vibes.



If I only lived nearer...'Come out of your shell ' vibes being sent right now. Good luck, Darby! Happy and Tommy will be on hand to help you feel at home.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Goldie is back home with her mom. Here is the reunion pic posted by Red Paw on Facebook.  I am glad I don't do the reunions. I would be a crying mess.



Just seen this and was immediately in happy tears.


----------



## cats n bags

How is Darby doing?  Has Bellis worked her special magic on the little dude?


----------



## afsweet

So remember how I was approved to foster dogs? The rescue contacted me a few weeks ago about a potential foster. I asked if they had any tips on how to housebreak an adult dog when DH and I work full time. They dismissed my concern since they can never guarantee that any dog is ever fully housebroken and should always be crated when left unattended. I explained that I'm not worried about the mess, but when we got our puppy, we had to literally hire a dog walker to come 3-4 times a day, and my pup didn't have the instinct to not potty where she sleeps. The rescue didn't provide any tips, so we agreed that I can start as a temporary foster for when fosters go away on vacation and need temp homes for their foster dogs. 

So I was contacted late last week about a foster parent going away on vacation for 5 days. I was concerned because she is healing from surgery on both legs and should be in a home without other pets. We have an active 9 month old puppy, and when I expressed my concern to the rescue, they dismissed it since the stay would only be for a few days...the foster parent was concerned too, but again the rescue dismissed his concern as well.  

DH and I went to meet the foster dog and introduce our puppy to her. On neutral territory, they seemed ok together. However, when the foster got into our car, my pup freaked out and started being very aggressive. I knew my dog can be territorial when not properly introduced (she's acted that way with our neighbors' dogs trying to enter our home, but then she gets used to playing with them outside and all, and then she welcomes them in and out of our home). So we keep the dogs separate in the car, and my dog is growling the whole time. When we arrive home, DH and I spend time with the dogs outside on leashes so they can get used to being in each other's company. They're ok. 

When we enter the house, my dog becomes territorial again- growling, baring teeth, lunging for the foster dog, etc. DH puts the foster in a guest room. My dog still growls at her through the door. We keep them on leashes in the same room to try to get my dog used to the foster. No luck, my dog growls and snarls for 5 hours. At that point, we decide to return the foster because my dog keeps trying to attack it. 

Obviously we won't be able to foster any dogs until we overcome this territorial issue, which I'm not sure how to work on but definitely want to. I don't believe she is aggressive, just territorial if that makes sense. She's socialized- goes to daycare, has been to puppy play groups since she was 9 weeks old, has never been aggressive on neutral territory, etc.

However, I'm also disappointed by the rescue. They seemed so supportive when I interviewed to become a foster. But, them dismissing my concerns is worrisome to me. I understand they're under pressure to place as many dogs in foster homes as possible because they're constantly taking in new dogs, but isn't it important to make sure people and dogs are properly matched up? To be fair, the foster parent said his experience has been mostly positive, and he was surprised that the foster coordinator was so dismissive of our concerns, but it still kinda leaves a sour taste in my mouth...


----------



## buzzytoes

I have the same issue with my dogs - they are fine at the dog park with others, but once a dog comes into their home it's a different story. They are not as aggressive as yours (which might be partly due to his young age - is he fixed yet?) but Haley does the growling and teeth baring if a dog gets too close. She is particularly not fond of puppies. If you have any trainers locally you might check with them on tips for getting over the territorial issues. 

Honestly your rescue does not sound very organized. They should have been able to offer you tips on potty training, and they should have looked for another temp foster home for the poor dog that was healing from surgery. I can't imagine why they would think it's okay for her to go to a home with a puppy when she needs to be in a quiet environment. I would try another time or two and if you are still not happy then find another rescue to work with.


----------



## afsweet

^Yes, she's already spayed. I agree, they seem disorganized. The foster contacted the rescue a month in advance to let them know he'd be going on vacation. They didn't contact me till late last week. Not sure if they have been trying to line up a temp home or if they usually wait till the last minute. 

I'm not sure if my dog would be as territorial with all dogs, even puppies, but regardless, we want to address this problem. It's crazy because she is soooo social, but apparently super vicious on her own territory. Oddly enough, she's not aggressive at all when it comes to strangers entering our home, just other dogs!


----------



## Cindi

They really do seem unorganized. The placement of the dog in foster or forever homes should be their #1 concern and any issues should be thoroughly explored before placing the dog. I'm sure they are very busy as are all rescue groups but that is no excuse to blow you off. I might try again and see if this was a fluke or if they are always this way.


Regarding socializing your dog: does she have a playmate at day care that could come over for a playdate. Maybe having a dog she know come into her house will cause less of a reaction than a strange dog. I would talk to a trainer about how to handle the intro and her reactions. Hopefully this is just an only dog thing and you can overcome it.








stephc005 said:


> ^Yes, she's already spayed. I agree, they seem disorganized. The foster contacted the rescue a month in advance to let them know he'd be going on vacation. They didn't contact me till late last week. Not sure if they have been trying to line up a temp home or if they usually wait till the last minute.
> 
> I'm not sure if my dog would be as territorial with all dogs, even puppies, but regardless, we want to address this problem. It's crazy because she is soooo social, but apparently super vicious on her own territory. Oddly enough, she's not aggressive at all when it comes to strangers entering our home, just other dogs!


----------



## Cindi

Darby is going to take a LOT of work. He was so scared he hid under the bed for 2 days. He even pooped under there.    Gregg had to get him out of there yesterday and he ran around the room hissing and spitting like I have never seen. He clawed and bit Gregg. It was horrible. Finally we got him in the cage. I checked on him every few hours. I even put my hand in and petted his back a little bit. He cowered but let me touch him. Now I pet him for a few seconds every hour or 2. He hasn't eaten his breakfast today but there is dry in there and it looks like he might have had some of that overnight. The cage has 3 levels and right now he is on the bottom. He was on the middle when I left so at least I know he is not too scared to explore his space. I really hope I will be able to let him out into the room eventually. He sniffed Whirley through the cage and had no reaction to her. I think he would like them if he wasn't so scared. I hope he will come around. I have never seen a cat this terrified. Poor little guy has been through so much.








cats n bags said:


> How is Darby doing?  Has Bellis worked her special magic on the little dude?


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Darby is going to take a LOT of work. He was so scared he hid under the bed for 2 days. He even pooped under there.    Gregg had to get him out of there yesterday and he ran around the room hissing and spitting like I have never seen. He clawed and bit Gregg. It was horrible. Finally we got him in the cage. I checked on him every few hours. I even put my hand in and petted his back a little bit. He cowered but let me touch him. Now I pet him for a few seconds every hour or 2. He hasn't eaten his breakfast today but there is dry in there and it looks like he might have had some of that overnight. The cage has 3 levels and right now he is on the bottom. He was on the middle when I left so at least I know he is not too scared to explore his space. I really hope I will be able to let him out into the room eventually. He sniffed Whirley through the cage and had no reaction to her. I think he would like them if he wasn't so scared. I hope he will come around. I have never seen a cat this terrified. Poor little guy has been through so much.





poor little man. Sending calming prayers


----------



## Cindi

You guys are not going to believe this but I think Poopsie's prayers have already worked. I just went over to pet Darby. He not only let me he leaned his head against my hand, purred and gave me happy feet!!!. I am so freaking excited!!!!!!  Gregg came in to give it a try and he did the same for him. Amazing progress. I am beyond thrilled. Keep the prayers and good thoughts coming. They are working. 
That's me doing the happy dance.


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> Darby is going to take a LOT of work. He was so scared he hid under the bed for 2 days. He even pooped under there.    Gregg had to get him out of there yesterday and he ran around the room hissing and spitting like I have never seen. He clawed and bit Gregg. It was horrible. Finally we got him in the cage. I checked on him every few hours. I even put my hand in and petted his back a little bit. He cowered but let me touch him. Now I pet him for a few seconds every hour or 2. He hasn't eaten his breakfast today but there is dry in there and it looks like he might have had some of that overnight. The cage has 3 levels and right now he is on the bottom. He was on the middle when I left so at least I know he is not too scared to explore his space. I really hope I will be able to let him out into the room eventually. He sniffed Whirley through the cage and had no reaction to her. I think he would like them if he wasn't so scared. I hope he will come around. I have never seen a cat this terrified. Poor little guy has been through so much.



Poor little Dude.  Was there anyone left who knew his history before the fire?  He almost sounds like my Peeper who arrived on the doorstep with glue pants.  She was friendly at first, but then went crazy like a feral when the vet tried to help her.  I had hoped to find her a new home, but the PTSD symptoms made me change my mind.  She still has issues, and I knew that she could never make it in a shelter or be trusted with a new family.  Most of the time she is a sweet little tuxey, but boy howdy, when she sees the monsters, get out of the way of the poppin' spittin' cat from hell.

She does seem to get some relief from the Bach remedy for pets, or the other magic essence the shelter gave me for her abuse and emotional issues.  I don't have to give it to her all the time, but when she gets bad, I start putting it in the water for a few days.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> You guys are not going to believe this but I think Poopsie's prayers have already worked. I just went over to pet Darby. He not only let me he leaned his head against my hand, purred and gave me happy feet!!!. I am so freaking excited!!!!!!  Gregg came in to give it a try and he did the same for him. Amazing progress. I am beyond thrilled. Keep the prayers and good thoughts coming. They are working.
> That's me doing the happy dance.



That is so wonderful! Hopefully he will continue to relax 



cats n bags said:


> Poor little Dude.  Was there anyone left who knew his history before the fire?  He almost sounds like my Peeper who arrived on the doorstep with glue pants.  She was friendly at first, but then went crazy like a feral when the vet tried to help her.  I had hoped to find her a new home, but the PTSD symptoms made me change my mind.  She still has issues, and I knew that she could never make it in a shelter or be trusted with a new family.  Most of the time she is a sweet little tuxey, but boy howdy, when she sees the monsters, get out of the way of the poppin' spittin' cat from hell.
> 
> She does seem to get some relief from the Bach remedy for pets, or the other magic essence the shelter gave me for her abuse and emotional issues.  I don't have to give it to her all the time, but when she gets bad, I start putting it in the water for a few days.




I could use a few drops myself---LOL


----------



## Cindi

Darby was an intact male living in a house with 12 other cats and his owner. The owner and all the other cats were killed in the fire. We don't know what his personality was before the fire. He hadn't been to a vet in years but was otherwise healthy. He had no wounds or scars on him. He had serious burns from the fire and one of our volunteers nursed him back to health. He is starting come around here so I am cautiously optimistic that he will be able to be put up for adoption one day. It might take a little while but I am hopeful.








cats n bags said:


> Poor little Dude.  Was there anyone left who knew his history before the fire?  He almost sounds like my Peeper who arrived on the doorstep with glue pants.  She was friendly at first, but then went crazy like a feral when the vet tried to help her.  I had hoped to find her a new home, but the PTSD symptoms made me change my mind.  She still has issues, and I knew that she could never make it in a shelter or be trusted with a new family.  Most of the time she is a sweet little tuxey, but boy howdy, when she sees the monsters, get out of the way of the poppin' spittin' cat from hell.
> 
> She does seem to get some relief from the Bach remedy for pets, or the other magic essence the shelter gave me for her abuse and emotional issues.  I don't have to give it to her all the time, but when she gets bad, I start putting it in the water for a few days.


----------



## cats n bags

I'll keep sending Darby the relaxing mojo and hope that he gets to the place where he lets anybody put a razzberry on his tummy and it starts up his purr motor.


----------



## afsweet

Cindi said:


> They really do seem unorganized. The placement of the dog in foster or forever homes should be their #1 concern and any issues should be thoroughly explored before placing the dog. I'm sure they are very busy as are all rescue groups but that is no excuse to blow you off. I might try again and see if this was a fluke or if they are always this way.
> 
> 
> Regarding socializing your dog: does she have a playmate at day care that could come over for a playdate. Maybe having a dog she know come into her house will cause less of a reaction than a strange dog. I would talk to a trainer about how to handle the intro and her reactions. Hopefully this is just an only dog thing and you can overcome it.


 
I'll have to look into it. My dog welcomes our neighbors' dogs into our home since she's used to them...


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> You guys are not going to believe this but I think Poopsie's prayers have already worked. I just went over to pet Darby. He not only let me he leaned his head against my hand, purred and gave me happy feet!!!. I am so freaking excited!!!!!!  Gregg came in to give it a try and he did the same for him. Amazing progress. I am beyond thrilled. Keep the prayers and good thoughts coming. They are working.
> That's me doing the happy dance.



Oh Cindi - I'm doing the happy dance with you! Adding calming thoughts and prayers to poopsie's. Go Darby!!!


----------



## Cindi

Whirly has a boyfriend. Well, HE likes HER anyway.   Darby seems to really love Whirly. I brought her over to his cage and he actually stood up to rub on her through the bars. That was the first time he moved while I was there since he got here. This morning she was playing and he couldn't see her properly from the first level of the cage so went up to the second, folded his paws and watched her. I decided to put her in with him. As long as there is food involved Whirly is there. So far so good. I am going to leave her there for a while to see if she brings him out of his shell some more. She is giving me the stink eye about being in the cage. I guess I will have to make it up to her later with more treats. lol


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> Whirly has a boyfriend. Well, HE likes HER anyway.   Darby seems to really love Whirly. I brought her over to his cage and he actually stood up to rub on her through the bars. That was the first time he moved while I was there since he got here. This morning she was playing and he couldn't see her properly from the first level of the cage so went up to the second, folded his paws and watched her. I decided to put her in with him. As long as there is food involved Whirly is there. So far so good. I am going to leave her there for a while to see if she brings him out of his shell some more. She is giving me the stink eye about being in the cage. I guess I will have to make it up to her later with more treats. lol



nom nom nom...hey Darbs...nom nom nom...yeah, they nice peeples...nom nom nom...they feeds you good stuff...nom nom nom...if you play nice wif them...nom nom nom...you should try it...nom nom nom...they won't eat you...nom nom nom...they got nice toys too...nom nom nom...


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Whirly has a boyfriend. Well, HE likes HER anyway.   Darby seems to really love Whirly. I brought her over to his cage and he actually stood up to rub on her through the bars. That was the first time he moved while I was there since he got here. This morning she was playing and he couldn't see her properly from the first level of the cage so went up to the second, folded his paws and watched her. I decided to put her in with him. As long as there is food involved Whirly is there. So far so good. I am going to leave her there for a while to see if she brings him out of his shell some more. She is giving me the stink eye about being in the cage. I guess I will have to make it up to her later with more treats. lol



this is great news! hopefully Whirly can bring Darby out of his shell. I feel for this poor guy and what he has been through


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> nom nom nom...hey Darbs...nom nom nom...yeah, they nice peeples...nom nom nom...they feeds you good stuff...nom nom nom...if you play nice wif them...nom nom nom...you should try it...nom nom nom...they won't eat you...nom nom nom...they got nice toys too...nom nom nom...




That is EXACTLY what this pic looks like.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Cindi

Exactly!! Hopefully he will listen.  










cats n bags said:


> nom nom nom...hey Darbs...nom nom nom...yeah, they nice peeples...nom nom nom...they feeds you good stuff...nom nom nom...if you play nice wif them...nom nom nom...you should try it...nom nom nom...they won't eat you...nom nom nom...they got nice toys too...nom nom nom...


----------



## clevercat

How's Darby doing, Cindi?


----------



## Cindi

I let him out of the cage today. He went exploring around the room for a while then followed Whirly everywhere she went. lol  He hides at the slightest noise so his home base is under the bed. He has come out several times on his own so I am just going to see how it goes. Hopefully he will get more and more acclimated to the normal sounds of a house and Whirly will let him know this is a safe place. He can still use "Darby be calm" vibes if you have any extra you can send. 








clevercat said:


> How's Darby doing, Cindi?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I let him out of the cage today. He went exploring around the room for a while then followed Whirly everywhere she went. lol  He hides at the slightest noise so his home base is under the bed. He has come out several times on his own so I am just going to see how it goes. Hopefully he will get more and more acclimated to the normal sounds of a house and Whirly will let him know this is a safe place. He can still use "Darby be calm" vibes if you have any extra you can send.



Sending lots of calming vibes to Darby! It sounds as though he is making progress, though...baby steps, little man. Baby steps.


----------



## Cindi

Darby will now come out from under the bed when I call him. YAY! He and Artemis were playing sniffy nose under the door so I let Artie in. Darby ran right up and rubbed against him almost knocking Artie over. LOL  He so wants a friend. I think Artie will allow Darby to hang out with him. He did give Darby a quick lick before swatting at him to make him back off some. He also went up on the bed and sniffed at Bellis. I wouldn't be surprised if I wake up tomorrow and Belly and Darby are cuddled up. I just love him. 
He looks a million times better doesn't he??


----------



## leasul2003

He is totally adorable!! Hopefully he out grows the skittishness. I know Bella still freaks out when there is a sudden loud noise. I've never seen a fat girl run as fast as she does up those stairs to hide under her bed. I imagine the sudden noises just reminds her of being abandoned outside on the highway with cars and trucks rushing by.


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww he probably misses being part of a clan.  Poor guy. Glad to see he is settling in and getting more brave.


----------



## poopsie

Whirly gots a boifren--------and a handsome one at that!


----------



## clevercat

Aww...I have such a big Darby crush. What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Cindi

This morning Darby came running out from under the bed when I called him. He ran over and rubbed up against Sabrina! I held my breath. lol  She just hissed at him and ran away. He followed her and tried a couple more times to make friends. Not going to happen. I will let Artie hang out in here today. Hopefully he will let Darby be his friend. He will be available for adoption soon and I am going to have to be very picky. He definitely needs a place with at least one cat that will be friends with him. Poor little guy. I can't imagine going from 1 of 13 cats to 1 of 1. :cry:


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> This morning Darby came running out from under the bed when I called him. He ran over and rubbed up against Sabrina! I held my breath. lol  She just hissed at him and ran away. He followed her and tried a couple more times to make friends. Not going to happen. I will let Artie hang out in here today. Hopefully he will let Darby be his friend. He will be available for adoption soon and I am going to have to be very picky. He definitely needs a place with at least one cat that will be friends with him. Poor little guy. I can't imagine going from 1 of 13 cats to 1 of 1. :cry:



I wish I could have him...imagine how much Gerbil would love him...


----------



## leasul2003

I'm sure you will pick the perfect home for him. And with that handsome face, he should have no problem with someone falling in love with him.


----------



## Cindi

Clever, I so wish you lived closer. The problem with Darby is he wants to be friends NOW. He runs over and rubs on the other cats. No sniff intro or waiting of any kind. I know Bellis and Happy will be friends with him but so far he has been a bit too pushy for them. Belly gave him a very gentle swat on the head when he wouldn't back up. It was adorable. lol  I just let Artie in for the day and Darby ran up and collided with him. Artie just ignored him and went about the business of finding the perfect catnip toy to start the day.


----------



## Cindi

He is going to be another one that will difficult for me to let go but I absolutely can't keep him. I need to keep a spot or 2 open for Red Paw fosters that need me. I will find him the perfect home with lots of other cat brothers and sisters. I'm glad I won't be the one to bring him to his new home. I would be a crying mess. At least this way I can just cry at home and pretend to be brave online. lol








leasul2003 said:


> I'm sure you will pick the perfect home for him. And with that handsome face, he should have no problem with someone falling in love with him.


----------



## Cindi

Even though I am mortified at the state of the carpet (I don't want to vacuum yet and scare Darby) I just had to post these pics of Darby and Artemis hanging out. Darby found that Artie is not quite so easy to knock over. The size difference is cracking me up. LOL  Artie said, what do you want pest???


----------



## poopsie

So much orange handsomeness!!!!!!  I am so smitten with Darby


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww Darby you are such a sweetheart!!


----------



## leasul2003

Artemis must be a big handsome boy. He makes Darby look like a little kitten.


----------



## Cindi

Darby is a normal size cat. Artie is a huge 28 pound, 3+ foot long monster with extra toes.


----------



## Candice0985

That is amazing Cindi. It makes my heart my heart melt to see Darby healing.


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi said:


> Darby is a normal size cat. Artie is a huge 28 pound, 3+ foot long monster with extra toes.



Holy crap I thought my Fat Boy was big at 18 lbs!


----------



## Cindi

Artie is purebred Mainecoon. He is the biggest baby you will ever meet. He is a lap cat and loves everyone. I bring him in to play with any foster kittens. He is so gentle I trust him with the smallest babies. And they always love to play with him...or on him. Lol


----------



## clevercat

This just makes my heart smile.


----------



## cats n bags

I think Darby wants to be Artie when he grows up.


----------



## Cindi

Again please don't look at the carpet in need of sweeping. :shame:


Look who's a brave boy up on my desk.    He and Whirly shared breakfast this morning right out in the open. Belly waiting for her turn.  He is really doing well. Even now he is just laying in front of the bed and not hiding under it. He is making great progress.


DC goes home today! She will be reunited with her people tonight. Another success story.


----------



## Cindi

Let me introduce the next 2 TPF foster cats from Red Paw. Bella and May!  They are being vetted now and will be joining my foster boy Darby here on Sunday. Darby is making great progress and is now officially available for adoption. I will be reviewing any applications personally and I will find a great home for him. Until then he will stay here with me. May and Bella will be going home when the owners are ready to take them back. From the Red Paw listing:



This is May and Bella. They were displaced and "missing" for a few hours this morning after a fire in their home in Southwest Philly. They are now safe and soun...d at RPHQ!
 May is a 6yo, female and 
 Bella is a 3yo, female. Both will be vetted and vacc this week and will then need a foster home to recover in.
 May and Bella's owner said that they need to stay together. Bella is very scared and skittish and is bonded with May, who looks out for her.
 If you can foster these two sweet girls please email us at redpaw.wellness@gmail.com


----------



## buzzytoes

Pretty new girls!


----------



## clevercat

Hai new girls! 
I'm so glad Darby is doing so well. I wish I could adopt him.


----------



## Cindi

File this under "if looks could kill". LOL  My foster kitties were dropped off today and May (black male, yes it's a boy.   )  made himself right at home. He jumped up on my desk and you can see exactly how Sabrina felt about it. LOL  Bella ran right under my desk and has not been seen since. Since she will be going home to her people in a few weeks I am not going to worry too much about socializing her. She will be back in a place she knows soon. Hopefully she will calm down and settle in here. Their posting said she is very shy and looks to May for courage. I can see why. He came right in and took over. Apparently he REALLY loves catnip.


----------



## poopsie

Looks familiar


----------



## Candice0985

LOL he reaaally likes the nips!


----------



## clevercat

Oh that second peekchure - priceless!


----------



## Cindi

Can I just say I really hate people?? Looks like May and Bella are going to be surrendered to Red Paw. How can anyone give May up? All he wants to do is lay on your shoulder and purr and knead your hair. He is SUCH a sweet boy. Bella also loves to be petted and is a sweet girl. I don't get it. They are not old, they are not sick, they are not any trouble at all. Still they are going to be looking for a home. UGH! 


Even Sabrina tolerates May and you know how she is. She even let him sit on the top of her chair....while she was sitting there??!!  


I feel so bad for these poor babies. I know they will acclimate to a new home fairly quickly as they did so here. It just sucks that they have to be displaced again. If I didn't have so many I would keep both of them...and Darby.


----------



## poopsie

OFFS-------their 'people' don't want them back? That would be my first priority---getting my cats back. It just isn't a home w/out them.


----------



## Candice0985

omg...how can they just not want their pets back? imo they sound like crappy people, i'm with poopsie my first priority would be repairing my home so I could bring my family back together.
so sad....

ugh some people just suck.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> OFFS-------their 'people' don't want them back? That would be my first priority---getting my cats back. It just isn't a home w/out them.



This. With the exception of people here, I loathe humans more and more.


----------



## jenny70

poopsie2 said:


> OFFS-------their 'people' don't want them back? That would be my first priority---getting my cats back. It just isn't a home w/out them.




Exactly!!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> This. With the exception of people here, I loathe humans more and more.




Ditto!!


----------



## leasul2003

Why do some people not understand that pets are not disposable? It just really pi$$es me off!!


----------



## Cindi

Darby is still looking for his forever home. He has come so far. He will now hang out in the room and not hide. He let my hubby pet him. That is a HUGE step for him. He really loves Artie and followed him out of my room the other day. I let him stay out for a few hours. He rubbed against every cat he saw. Mostly he got a hiss and a sniff but he was determined someone would like him. LOL  I might let him out into general population this weekend. The more interaction he has with new cats and places the easier his transition to a new home.  Please send as many "adopt him" vibes as you can spare. This sweet boy needs a home of his own with many cat friends.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Darby is still looking for his forever home. He has come so far. He will now hang out in the room and not hide. He let my hubby pet him. That is a HUGE step for him. He really loves Artie and followed him out of my room the other day. I let him stay out for a few hours. He rubbed against every cat he saw. Mostly he got a hiss and a sniff but he was determined someone would like him. LOL  I might let him out into general population this weekend. The more interaction he has with new cats and places the easier his transition to a new home.  Please send as many "adopt him" vibes as you can spare. This sweet boy needs a home of his own with many cat friends.



such a sweet boy! I love Darby  lots of well wishes and fingers crossed that he finds a great home with lots of friends to hang out with!


----------



## clevercat

Adopt him vibes coming your way, Darby! Really, who could resist you? Once again, I find myself wishing we lived near each other...


----------



## Cindi

Your place would be perfect. I know he would find at least a few friends there even he can't win over all of them. 








clevercat said:


> Adopt him vibes coming your way, Darby! Really, who could resist you? Once again, I find myself wishing we lived near each other...


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Darby you are such a sweet boy. Someone is out there waiting for you!


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> Darby is still looking for his forever home. He has come so far. He will now hang out in the room and not hide. He let my hubby pet him. That is a HUGE step for him. He really loves Artie and followed him out of my room the other day. I let him stay out for a few hours. He rubbed against every cat he saw. Mostly he got a hiss and a sniff but he was determined someone would like him. LOL  I might let him out into general population this weekend. The more interaction he has with new cats and places the easier his transition to a new home.  Please send as many "adopt him" vibes as you can spare. This sweet boy needs a home of his own with many cat friends.




Cindi, I don't know how you do it. I would want to keep every single one I fostered!  In a perfect world I wish you could keep him!


----------



## Cindi

Yep, that's how I ended up with 16 of my own.   At this number it would be better to find homes for them as they will get more people attention than they would here. I started fostering for Red Paw because I thought I would just be keeping cats safe until their people were able to get back on their feet and take them back. Now with so many being surrendered I am back to trying to find homes for them.








jenny70 said:


> Cindi, I don't know how you do it. I would want to keep every single one I fostered!  In a perfect world I wish you could keep him!


----------



## Cindi

Is the end of the world coming???     The queen of mean and poor orphan May sharing a chair??? She is going to lose her Mean Girl rep if this keeps up. LOL

May and Bella have been officially surrendered.   I am so sad for them both but they will stay here until homes are found. People suck.


----------



## Cindi

Now they are both sleeping. Amazing.


----------



## poopsie

What gorgeous little panthers! 

How is Darby doing?


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Now they are both sleeping. Amazing.



Poor May 

I agree people do suck! I hope May and Bella find a home together that loves them to bits. are May and Bella bonded? it always makes me sad when siblings (or besties who lived together) are separated...

but Sabrina and May together sharing a chair, awesome!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Aw Sabrina you are getting soft in your old age!


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Aw Sabrina you are getting soft in your old age!






sadly she isn't the only one


----------



## Cindi

May and Bella are not bonded at all. In fact they don't seem to like each other very much at all. lol  Which is good. It's a lot harder to find a place for 2 cats than just 1. 


Darby is still here doing well. He and Whirly play all the time now and he has even made friends with May. I am going to let Darby and May out into general population this weekend. If they are going to be here a while I don't want them to have to stay in one room. Darby will find a few more friends and May will be able to sit with us when he wants attention. I think Bella is a bit too shy to come out just yet. Also she is a beeotch     She likes to smack other cats. I just hope I can find good homes for them quickly. I can't foster any more cats until I do. 








Candice0985 said:


> Poor May
> 
> I agree people do suck! I hope May and Bella find a home together that loves them to bits. are May and Bella bonded? it always makes me sad when siblings (or besties who lived together) are separated...
> 
> but Sabrina and May together sharing a chair, awesome!!


----------



## Cindi

Finally some good news. Actually great news! Nicholas has found his forever home...again. Hopefully this one really will be forever. She is a college professor and will be feeding him a proper cat diet. She is not vegan. YAY! So happy for Nicholas.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Finally some good news. Actually great news! Nicholas has found his forever home...again. Hopefully this one really will be forever. She is a college professor and will be feeding him a proper cat diet. She is not vegan. YAY! So happy for Nicholas.





...........again



That cat looks almost as big as her---LOL!!!

Did you take the picture and get to meet her?


----------



## Cindi

I wish. A Red Paw adoption rep did the actual adoption. I just stole the pic from Facebook. LOL
That's ok with me though. I would be a weepy mess if I had to actually deliver Nicholas and leave him there. I am such a sap...


----------



## poopsie




----------



## leasul2003

That is awesome news!!!!!! She looks thrilled to have found her new baby.


----------



## clevercat

I love how happy Nicholas' new Mum looks! Himself, not so much...just taking it all in his stride.
I hope he will be very, very happy in his new home.


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## buzzytoes

Because I am glutton for punishment I have tried to offer my home to a foster again. We were able to help a husky mix from Animal Control with some funds from a medical foundation. He had a broken tibia and fibia and his owner could not afford to fix him so he surrendered the dog. He had surgery this morning and will come to my house tomorrow to start healing. Once he is healed then he will go up for adoption. I visited him yesterday when his leg was still broken and he was just sweet as can be. I am hoping he can get along with my other dogs and cats so that he can stay here to heal. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cindi

Aw, Buzzy. That is so nice of you to take in an injured dog. Just know they are a lot harder to let go. I was just supposed to nurse Tommy through his amputation recovery and 2 years later...


Hopefully everything will go smoothly and you will enjoy your foster time. What is the sweet boy's name? and of course we will need some pics ASAP  please??


----------



## Cindi

Bella and May are going to be gone for the weekend. There are 2 big adoption events so the adoption coordinator scheduled them to attend both events. Please keep fingers and paws crossed that they find homes. I really love them both but I really hope they find wonderful forever homes. I would keep May if I didn't have so many. And Bella...and of course Darby.  :shame:  Darby and May have become really good friends. I asked the volunteer to mention Darby if someone wanted May. You never know. May's affection would be the perfect counter to Darby's shyness. I know they would be great together.  Bella is more of a people cat. She still growls at my girls. Darby unfortunately will not be at the events. I know he wouldn't show well. Poor little guy. I got a short video of him playing. I just have to figure out how to attach it.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Bella and May are going to be gone for the weekend. There are 2 big adoption events so the adoption coordinator scheduled them to attend both events. Please keep fingers and paws crossed that they find homes. I really love them both but I really hope they find wonderful forever homes. I would keep May if I didn't have so many. And Bella...and of course Darby.  :shame:  Darby and May have become really good friends. I asked the volunteer to mention Darby if someone wanted May. You never know. May's affection would be the perfect counter to Darby's shyness. I know they would be great together.  Bella is more of a people cat. She still growls at my girls. Darby unfortunately will not be at the events. I know he wouldn't show well. Poor little guy. I got a short video of him playing. I just have to figure out how to attach it.



Good luck girls! I think about Darby every day and wish I could have him...can you imagine the fuss Gerbil would make over him?


----------



## Cindi

Darby would be in heaven at your house. He wouldn't know who to cuddle up to first.





clevercat said:


> Good luck girls! I think about Darby every day and wish I could have him...can you imagine the fuss Gerbil would make over him?


----------



## Cindi

Bella and May are on their way to the adoption event. Bella was NOT happy and MEOWERED loudly all the way to the car. Not a sound out of May. I really hope they find homes this weekend. As sad as it would be not to see them again I would be so happy. Please think good "forever home" thoughts their way.


----------



## buzzytoes

Good luck today Bella and May! Put your best paws forward!

Will post a pic of Balto later today when I bring him home. Have to go do an adoption event first. He came in as Link but shelter manager didn't like that so she changed it to Balto, of the cartoon Balto that saves Anchorage and becomes a famous sled dog. Our Balto is supposed to be a husky/boxer/pit mix but looks nothing of the sort. He has blue eyes like a husky and a husky/shepherd face but is brindle colored and skinny. Gorgeous boy no matter what he is!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Good luck today Bella and May! Put your best paws forward!
> 
> Will post a pic of Balto later today when I bring him home. Have to go do an adoption event first. He came in as Link but shelter manager didn't like that so she changed it to Balto, of the cartoon Balto that saves Anchorage and becomes a famous sled dog. Our Balto is supposed to be a husky/boxer/pit mix but looks nothing of the sort. He has blue eyes like a husky and a husky/shepherd face but is brindle colored and skinny. Gorgeous boy no matter what he is!



Can't wait to meet him!


----------



## buzzytoes

Here is a not very good picture! He seems to be fine with my dogs and scared of the cats.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Here is a not very good picture! He seems to be fine with my dogs and scared of the cats.



Oh, buzzy - he's beautiful! Look at those eyes! Please give him a scritchy from me.


----------



## Cindi

What a gorgeous boy! I'm glad he is fitting in.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Bella and May are on their way to the adoption event. Bella was NOT happy and MEOWERED loudly all the way to the car. Not a sound out of May. I really hope they find homes this weekend. As sad as it would be not to see them again I would be so happy. Please think good "forever home" thoughts their way.



Any news on the girls, Cindi?


----------



## Cindi

So far I have not heard anything. We did change May's name to Mason because he is in fact a HE.   Red Paw did post a pic of them in the adoption cages. I haven't been able to talk to the volunteer that  was at the event yet. There is another event today that starts in an hour. Also the prior owner commented that Her name is May. SHE has had that name since she was a baby. The idiot doesn't even know her 6 YEAR OLD cat is a boy???? I guess if you can't be bothered to get them fixed you don't need to know which sex they are. I should post her Facebook photo here. She looks mentally ill. 




Sorry I had to add her photo. This is seriously her Facebook profile pic. This is a 50 year old woman.  





clevercat said:


> Any news on the girls, Cindi?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> So far I have not heard anything. We did change May's name to Mason because he is in fact a HE.   Red Paw did post a pic of them in the adoption cages. I haven't been able to talk to the volunteer that  was at the event yet. There is another event today that starts in an hour. Also the prior owner commented that Her name is May. SHE has had that name since she was a baby. The idiot doesn't even know her 6 YEAR OLD cat is a boy???? I guess if you can't be bothered to get them fixed you don't need to know which sex they are. I should post her Facebook photo here. She looks mentally ill.



Shouldn't the prior owner be butting out at this point? Grrrr.


----------



## Cindi

One would think so. Shouldn't she be too embarrassed at the way she discarded these cats to post comments in their adoption day thread??








clevercat said:


> Shouldn't the prior owner be butting out at this point? Grrrr.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> So far I have not heard anything. We did change May's name to Mason because he is in fact a HE.   Red Paw did post a pic of them in the adoption cages. I haven't been able to talk to the volunteer that  was at the event yet. There is another event today that starts in an hour. Also the prior owner commented that Her name is May. SHE has had that name since she was a baby. The idiot doesn't even know her 6 YEAR OLD cat is a boy???? I guess if you can't be bothered to get them fixed you don't need to know which sex they are. I should post her Facebook photo here. She looks mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I had to add her photo. This is seriously her Facebook profile pic. This is a 50 year old woman.



Gosh.


----------



## poopsie

Did she burn the house down with her crack pipe?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Did she burn the house down with her crack pipe?



I just spat coffee.


----------



## Cindi

OMG   





poopsie2 said:


> Did she burn the house down with her crack pipe?


----------



## Cindi

It's only funny because no one was hurt and all people and animals got out ok. I wanted to be 100% sure May was boy so I asked the volunteer that took them in. It seems the owner might actually be a crack head and she didn't treat the Red Paw volunteers very nicely. She also was less than helpful in trying to reunite her with her dogs. Here is what the RP volunteer said:

 No, you are correct....they were vetted and that's when RP was told Mason is a boy.  Their former owner is an a..hole....demanded her dog back and then missed the first pick up because she didn't 'want' to drive in the rain, but if RP wanted to deliver her poor dog, then she wanted it ASAP because RP was 'mean' by leaving it in a boarding facility.  As you well know, most fosters feel bad when they only have a animal for a couple days....


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> So far I have not heard anything. We did change May's name to Mason because he is in fact a HE.   Red Paw did post a pic of them in the adoption cages. I haven't been able to talk to the volunteer that  was at the event yet. There is another event today that starts in an hour. Also the prior owner commented that Her name is May. SHE has had that name since she was a baby. The idiot doesn't even know her 6 YEAR OLD cat is a boy???? I guess if you can't be bothered to get them fixed you don't need to know which sex they are. I should post her Facebook photo here. She looks mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I had to add her photo. This is seriously her Facebook profile pic. This is a 50 year old woman.




Omg! She is an idiot....how do you not know your cat is a boy!? It's nit like he's a new born kitten and undeveloped....


----------



## Cindi

So the owner hasn't posted another comments after being called out on being an idiot by me and then quite a few others including May's foster dad (my hubby), the adoption rep and the volunteer that is a vet tech and assisted with the neuter surgery. I thought we were going to have a Sunday Facebook feud but no such luck. 

May and Bella are on their way back to me. I will be happy to see them but I hope these events have brought some interest.





Cindi said:


> So far I have not heard anything. We did change May's name to Mason because he is in fact a HE.   Red Paw did post a pic of them in the adoption cages. I haven't been able to talk to the volunteer that  was at the event yet. There is another event today that starts in an hour. Also the prior owner commented that Her name is May. SHE has had that name since she was a baby. The idiot doesn't even know her 6 YEAR OLD cat is a boy???? I guess if you can't be bothered to get them fixed you don't need to know which sex they are. I should post her Facebook photo here. She looks mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I had to add her photo. This is seriously her Facebook profile pic. This is a 50 year old woman.


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie2 said:


> Did she burn the house down with her crack pipe?



 Man I love crazy crack head FB pictures.


Balto fit in fine with the dogs and cats, not so much with DH. Not sure if he has just been through too many changes and is feeling unsettled, but he was basically guarding me from DH and did not want DH around. He was owned by a young man so I don't know what his issue is but I took him back last night.


----------



## leasul2003

poopsie2 said:


> Did she burn the house down with her crack pipe?


----------



## Cindi

Update from the adoption events:

Mason and Bella both showed well. They were not scared or shy and were very friendly to everyone. Bella was most happy when being petted so one of the volunteers spent most of the day petting her. During the Saturday night sleepover Mason slept on the volunteer's pillow/head all night. She said it was wonderful. LOL  There was a lot of interest in the adoptables and the coordinator will be doing vet and home checks this week. I will let you know if anyone finds a home. Please think good "Forever Home" thoughts their way.  Emily sent a pic of Mason on her pillow.    I really wish I could keep him.


----------



## Cindi

On Thursday Mason and Bella (and hopefully Darby) will be going to the adoption center at PAWS. They will stay there until they find homes. Darby and Mason have become close friends and I really think he would do ok as long as they could share one adoption cage. They wouldn't even have to be adopted together as long as Darby had some cat brothers or sisters to live with. I am just worried that Darby will never find a home of his own while hanging out here in my foster room. I started with this rescue because it was just supposed to be a temporary place for cats to be until their people could bring them home. Not a place where I had to try to find homes for them. That is the main reason I don't foster for the other groups any more. I will talk to the adoption coordinator in the next day or so and get her thoughts. Hopefully all 3 will go and find great homes. Fingers crossed for these 3 sweet babies.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> On Thursday Mason and Bella (and hopefully Darby) will be going to the adoption center at PAWS. They will stay there until they find homes. Darby and Mason have become close friends and I really think he would do ok as long as they could share one adoption cage. They wouldn't even have to be adopted together as long as Darby had some cat brothers or sisters to live with. I am just worried that Darby will never find a home of his own while hanging out here in my foster room. I started with this rescue because it was just supposed to be a temporary place for cats to be until their people could bring them home. Not a place where I had to try to find homes for them. That is the main reason I don't foster for the other groups any more. I will talk to the adoption coordinator in the next day or so and get her thoughts. Hopefully all 3 will go and find great homes. Fingers crossed for these 3 sweet babies.



Oh Darby - holding good thoughts for you little man. Will the adoption centre let you know if he finds his Furever Home, Cindi?


----------



## poopsie

Oh Darby


----------



## Cindi

Darby is a no go. The adoption rep thinks he will be too stressed. I can't disagree but I was hoping they would at least give it a try to get him some exposure. How could anyone resist that sweet little face in person?? I know Bella and Mason will be fine.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Darby is a no go. The adoption rep thinks he will be too stressed. I can't disagree but I was hoping they would at least give it a try to get him some exposure. How could anyone resist that sweet little face in person?? I know Bella and Mason will be fine.



I can't resist it, just from looking at his photo! Could you not pop him on a plane to me, Cindi?


----------



## Cindi

I would love nothing more. Well, maybe delivering him in person would be more fun. Hopefully I can find someone like you to adopt him. He is such a sweet boy and now he will be missing his friend Mason. 










clevercat said:


> I can't resist it, just from looking at his photo! Could you not pop him on a plane to me, Cindi?


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I would love nothing more. Well, maybe delivering him in person would be more fun. Hopefully I can find someone like you to adopt him. He is such a sweet boy and now he will be missing his friend Mason.



if there wasn't a mandatory quarantine on animals going to the UK I would totally fly him over there for you Clever! I bet we could raise the funds for the flights!!

gotta love TPF, a Canadian girl volunteering to bring an American cat to his forever UK home


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> if there wasn't a mandatory quarantine on animals going to the UK I would totally fly him over there for you Clever! I bet we could raise the funds for the flights!!
> 
> gotta love TPF, a Canadian girl volunteering to bring an American cat to his forever UK home


:

Lol I know! Hasn't the mandatory quarantine been lifted now? Just sayin'.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> :
> 
> Lol I know! Hasn't the mandatory quarantine been lifted now? Just sayin'.


is this true? pets no longer have to be quarantined going to the UK? one of my friends moved to London for 6 months I think about 4 years ago and she couldn't bring her kitty because of this, there's no way i'd leave Tuck or Lady in a "kitty jail" for 30 days i'd have a panic attack!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> is this true? pets no longer have to be quarantined going to the UK? one of my friends moved to London for 6 months I think about 4 years ago and she couldn't bring her kitty because of this, there's no way i'd leave Tuck or Lady in a "kitty jail" for 30 days i'd have a panic attack!



I thought it had been lifted - maybe I'm wrong. IKWYM, I couldn't leave any of the furkids for 30 days. Imagine the revenge attacks...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I thought it had been lifted - maybe I'm wrong. IKWYM, I couldn't leave any of the furkids for 30 days. Imagine the revenge attacks...



there would be projectile hairballs and poops everywhere....and I have a feeling they would take it out on your newest birthday present too 

Lady has taken a liking to my jewellery box lately, she likes to sit beside me and play with all things sparkly. the other day I was looking for a pair of earrings and she jumped on my dresser and grabbed one of my Tahitian studs right out of the top drawer and booked it skidding around the corner!


luckily there were no scratches, if she wants to borrow some jewels she just has to ask!


----------



## Cindi

And wrestling match to begin in 3....2....1


Darby and Whirly


----------



## poopsie

I want to come over and play with your kitties........................mine don't play


----------



## leasul2003

Darby is so adorable that I would take him in a heartbeat if the hubby would let me. I would even drive to PA. But DH has put his foot down at the 3 we have.


----------



## Cindi

Bella and Mason are leaving today for the PAWS adoption center. I am really going to miss them, especially Mason. Of course there is already another cat waiting to fill up my foster room. Of course I agreed to foster her. Meet Chloe:

Her Red Paw posting:

Chloe is still looking for a foster home!

Our three-legged #firecat has burns on all her paws (and stump) but is healing nicely and is ready to for a foster home where she can get the love and attention she deserves!

Please email us at redpaw.wellness@gmail.com to help!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Bella and Mason are leaving today for the PAWS adoption center. I am really going to miss them, especially Mason. Of course there is already another cat waiting to fill up my foster room. Of course I agreed to foster her. Meet Chloe:
> 
> Her Red Paw posting:
> 
> Chloe is still looking for a foster home!
> 
> Our three-legged #firecat has burns on all her paws (and stump) but is healing nicely and is ready to for a foster home where she can get the love and attention she deserves!
> 
> Please email us at redpaw.wellness@gmail.com to help!



Hai Chloe! I have a feeling you and Darby are going to love each other.


----------



## poopsie

Best wishes for Bella and Mason. I hope that they get loving furrever homes

such a pretty New Girl!


----------



## buzzytoes

A tripod! She will fit right in with Whirly.


----------



## Cindi

UGH. They are gone and I am sitting here with the tears running. :cry:  I know I can't keep them all but that doesn't make it any easier.

Chloe will be joining Darby in my foster room in the next few days. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Cindi

Happy is a tripod so she will feel right at home. And of course Bellis is blind. I think she will do well here. She does have a house to go back too and people that love her so that makes me happy. 




buzzytoes said:


> A tripod! She will fit right in with Whirly.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> UGH. They are gone and I am sitting here with the tears running. :cry:  I know I can't keep them all but that doesn't make it any easier.
> 
> Chloe will be joining Darby in my foster room in the next few days. I will keep you all updated.








I honestly don't know how you do it. They would have to pry each and every kitty from my clutching hands.  I am such a sap that I had a few tears for them as well.....you have such a  purrfect home. I hope they find love and happiness in a furever soon.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I honestly don't know how you do it. They would have to pry each and every kitty from my clutching hands.  I am such a sap that I had a few tears for them as well.....you have such a  purrfect home. I hope they find love and happiness in a furever soon.




What poopsie said.
Big hugs, Cindi - you do an amazing job. I know how it hurts to let them go ...


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Cindi

Thanks. Some are harder than others. I would really rather only foster cats that have people waiting to take them back. It is too hard when there is the possibility they could stay. On that note Chloe will be here on Saturday and she will stay for about 30 days or until her people are able to repair their house and take her back. I am told her is a sweet lovable girl and her burns are healing up well.


----------



## Cindi

Darby is missing Mason today so I let Artemis and Oliver in to keep him busy. They all (+Whirly) had treats and now are playing together. Well, Oliver keeps hissing at Darby and Artemis keeps tackling him but Darby is a happy boy. Now Darby has the feather end of the stick and Artie has the stick end. This game goes on forever. LOL


----------



## poopsie

You have some seriously ginormous kittehs!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> You have some seriously ginormous kittehs!



I was just thinking that!


----------



## Cindi

Chloe update: Chloe has settled in just fine. She is a sweet girl who loves attention, petting and being held. She is missing part of her front paw so she walks a bit funny but it doesn't slow her down. She will jump up on my desk if she wants attention and I am ignoring her. LOL  She is fine to share meals with Darby and the crew and especially loves catnip banana. I think I am going to enjoy her stay. Her paws were badly burned but they look good now. Some of the burned skin is still flaking off.   Poor little girl has been through a lot. I will just have to sit with her on my lap a while to make her feel better. Her cat brother ( they are not close I am told) is in another foster home and they should be back with their people in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Cindi

Darby has found a new toy. Apparently Darby and Whirly have somehow torn a piece of the sisal rope off their cat tree and they are playing tug of war with it. LOL  Darby is literally dragging Whirly around by that string. Of course he still very much loves is ball track. These cats are a never ending source of entertainment.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Darby has found a new toy. Apparently Darby and Whirly have somehow torn a piece of the sisal rope off their cat tree and they are playing tug of war with it. LOL  Darby is literally dragging Whirly around by that string. Of course he still very much loves is ball track. These cats are a never ending source of entertainment.



Oh Darby! I just  you...such a sweet boy, after all he's been through.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Chloe update: Chloe has settled in just fine. She is a sweet girl who loves attention, petting and being held. She is missing part of her front paw so she walks a bit funny but it doesn't slow her down. She will jump up on my desk if she wants attention and I am ignoring her. LOL  She is fine to share meals with Darby and the crew and especially loves catnip banana. I think I am going to enjoy her stay. Her paws were badly burned but they look good now. Some of the burned skin is still flaking off.   Poor little girl has been through a lot. I will just have to sit with her on my lap a while to make her feel better. Her cat brother ( they are not close I am told) is in another foster home and they should be back with their people in 4-6 weeks.






Oh her poor little_ paws_ !!!! :cry:


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Chloe update: Chloe has settled in just fine. She is a sweet girl who loves attention, petting and being held. She is missing part of her front paw so she walks a bit funny but it doesn't slow her down. She will jump up on my desk if she wants attention and I am ignoring her. LOL  She is fine to share meals with Darby and the crew and especially loves catnip banana. I think I am going to enjoy her stay. Her paws were badly burned but they look good now. Some of the burned skin is still flaking off.   Poor little girl has been through a lot. I will just have to sit with her on my lap a while to make her feel better. Her cat brother ( they are not close I am told) is in another foster home and they should be back with their people in 4-6 weeks.


oh her poor toe toes... she is a beautiful girl, give her lots of kisses and cuddles for me 



Cindi said:


> Darby has found a new toy. Apparently Darby and Whirly have somehow torn a piece of the sisal rope off their cat tree and they are playing tug of war with it. LOL  Darby is literally dragging Whirly around by that string. Of course he still very much loves is ball track. These cats are a never ending source of entertainment.



Darby is such a sweet guy! I hope he finds the best home, he truly deserves to have a good life full of family and love. and I just love Whirly, she's so precious!


----------



## Cindi

Darby and Whirly are at it again. 

Everyone shares dinner so nicely.  After dinner I caught Darby giving Belly a bath. Of course he stopped when I took out the camera and gave me the " wasn't me" look. LOL


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Darby and Whirly are at it again.
> 
> Everyone shares dinner so nicely.  After dinner I caught Darby giving Belly a bath. Of course he stopped when I took out the camera and gave me the " wasn't me" look. LOL



Darby! He's really looking good there, Cindi.


----------



## buzzytoes

I just love that Darby loves everyone.


----------



## Candice0985

Darby is just so sweet! he seems to have the best personality and he love just loves your entire family!


----------



## Cindi

Exciting Nicholas update!!! His new forever mom posted this photo. She said that Nicholas is doing great and he has finally made friends with her female cat. How sweet are they?????


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Exciting Nicholas update!!! His new forever mom posted this photo. She said that Nicholas is doing great and he has finally made friends with her female cat. How sweet are they?????



so exciting! yay Nicholas! I'm ecstatic he found his forever home, for good this time


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Nicholas!!! Hope your drama is all over and you will be there furever!


----------



## poopsie

Oh I am so happy for Nicholas------he has found floofy love! LOL


----------



## clevercat

Oh that's wonderful news! So happy for Nicholas!


----------



## Cindi

I need advice although I am pretty sure I know what you guys will say. I already have foster cats Darby and Chloe. There is an older girl (20 years old) that needs a foster while her family recovers. I have had really bad luck with people surrendering fosters. I really want to foster her but she is 20 and probably has some health problems. I hate to sound cold but it would be the perfect chance for the owners to dump her on Red Paw and me especially as her foster mom. They have already taken her back then asked for more time. Red Paw keeps sending out the "need foster" list and she is the only one left right now. No one will take her. What would you guys do? Assuming I can handle her health problems. Red Paw didn't list any so I don't know. Here is her info:

Sparkles, a 20 y/o female cat, will need a new foster home starting this Thursday, 6/12.  Sparkles was reunited with her owner a little over a month ago. They are having more repairs done to the house as a result of the fire and Sparkles needs somewhere to stay in the meantime.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I need advice although I am pretty sure I know what you guys will say. I already have foster cats Darby and Chloe. There is an older girl (20 years old) that needs a foster while her family recovers. I have had really bad luck with people surrendering fosters. I really want to foster her but she is 20 and probably has some health problems. I hate to sound cold but it would be the perfect chance for the owners to dump her on Red Paw and me especially as her foster mom. They have already taken her back then asked for more time. Red Paw keeps sending out the "need foster" list and she is the only one left right now. No one will take her. What would you guys do? Assuming I can handle her health problems. Red Paw didn't list any so I don't know. Here is her info:
> 
> Sparkles, a 20 y/o female cat, will need a new foster home starting this Thursday, 6/12.  Sparkles was reunited with her owner a little over a month ago. They are having more repairs done to the house as a result of the fire and Sparkles needs somewhere to stay in the meantime.



I would take her in a heartbeat. But you knew I'd say that  I think if her health problems are manageable it would be worth saying yes...if you can cope with another permanent member of the family because I think you're right and her people may well surrender her.
That poor girl - twenty years old and all that stress and upheaval. I think she deserves a chance to have some calm and some peace. And I think Darby will love her.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>



Brilliant! Where do you FIND these things?? Some of your gifs on the Karcrashion thread are genius


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Brilliant! Where do you FIND these things?? Some of your gifs on the Karcrashion thread are genius




Oh here and there 


I stumbled onto a great site earlier this evening and uploaded 100+ more


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh here and there
> 
> 
> I stumbled onto a great site earlier this evening and uploaded 100+ more


 
 Indeed


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Indeed


----------



## buzzytoes

If you think you can handle it, then take her in. My only concern would be that she gets along with the other kitties. At 20 years old, if she has spent her life as an only cat, that may cause some problems.


----------



## Cindi

I guess 20 year old Sparkle is not in the dire situation the e-mails led me to believe. The adoption coordinator didn't even bother to respond to my e-mail.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I guess 20 year old Sparkle is not in the dire situation the e-mails led me to believe. The adoption coordinator didn't even bother to respond to my e-mail.



I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Cindi

Her people were able to take her back. I am happy to be wrong.


----------



## leasul2003

Ignore this post.


----------



## leasul2003

Yes, this is one situation being wrong feels better than being right.


----------



## Cindi

I don't want to jinx it but we just received a serious application for Darby. The woman thought it over for more than a month before putting in the app. She was also burned as a child and feels she can relate to Darby and she has a few friendly cats. She sounds perfect so please cross fingers and paws and send out "forever home" vibes for Darby. I am going to cry when he leaves but there will be happy tears in there too.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I don't want to jinx it but we just received a serious application for Darby. The woman thought it over for more than a month before putting in the app. She was also burned as a child and feels she can relate to Darby and she has a few friendly cats. She sounds perfect so please cross fingers and paws and send out "forever home" vibes for Darby. I am going to cry when he leaves but there will be happy tears in there too.



Oh this post just made my day! "Forever Home" thoughts being sent across the Pond right now. Go Darby!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh my gosh she sounds perfect. *go home Darby go home Darby*


----------



## cats n bags

I will miss the Darby stories :cry: but hope he can be making new Darby stories with a new family of his very own.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I don't want to jinx it but we just received a serious application for Darby. The woman thought it over for more than a month before putting in the app. She was also burned as a child and feels she can relate to Darby and she has a few friendly cats. She sounds perfect so please cross fingers and paws and send out "forever home" vibes for Darby. I am going to cry when he leaves but there will be happy tears in there too.



oh I hope he finds an amazing home with this lady, she sounds like a great match for him. sending forever home vibes for sweet Darby!


----------



## leasul2003

Definitely sending out furever home vibes!


----------



## Cindi

Foster cat Chloe has settled right in and speaking of belly rub cats check out this little belly rub beggar.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Foster cat Chloe has settled right in and speaking of belly rub cats check out this little belly rub beggar.



Aww so sweet, she looks like she is smiling! Hai Chloe!


----------



## Candice0985

Chloe looks like such a sweetheart! she is smiling! welcome to casa Cindi, she'll tale very good care of you


----------



## Cindi

Chloe is a very sweet girl. She even likes Darby...finally. He has been working on her since the day she got here. Last night when I was giving out before bed snacks Darby and Chloe were walking aorund the room touching sides with Darby tail wrapped around her head and mewing about "hurry up already, we're starving".


----------



## poopsie

I don't want Darby to go............................


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I don't want Darby to go............................



I know....it really feels likes he's one of our Purrs Forum family, doesn't it.  More than anything, I wish I could adopt him. I hope his new Mum will love him like we do - and maybe send a photo or two and an update our way.


----------



## jenny70

poopsie2 said:


> i don't want darby to go............................




+1


----------



## buzzytoes

Me three! I want him to find a home but he is such a fun little guy. I enjoy the Darby stories.


----------



## Cindi

I don't want Darby to leave either but I need to find him a home so I can take in more foster cats. Here are Darby and Chloe while I am fixing dinner. LOL  In the last pic you can really see where his ears were burned. They are all ragged


----------



## poopsie

Oh I love that boy so much----poor poor little man :cry:


----------



## Cindi

Just received an e-mail from the adoption coordinator about Darby :


Hi Cindi!
I just wanted to let you know I have a stellar application for Darby and will be doing a home visit tomorrow.  I will keep you posted on how it goes.  Fingers crossed!
Jenn


-- 
[FONT=georgia, serif]
Jennifer Baris  215-385-2050
Adoption Coordinator
*Red Paw Emergency Relief Team*
 Assisting displaced pets and their people[/FONT]


She is going to give me a call after the home visit. This is the last stage of the application. If she passes the home visit she will be Darby's new mom. I will not cry. Nope, not going to cry.
[FONT=georgia, serif][/FONT]


----------



## leasul2003

Waaaaaahhhhh for us but yay for Darby


----------



## buzzytoes

He is just such a sweet little lover. I hope he gets to go home but we will all miss him.


----------



## Cindi

It's official, Darby has found his forever home. The adoption rep said she couldn't have hoped for a better fit. I am going to miss him so much. :cry:


----------



## leasul2003

Oh I will miss that cute little face.


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> It's official, Darby has found his forever home. The adoption rep said she couldn't have hoped for a better fit. I am going to miss him so much. :cry:




Bitter sweet. I hope he'll be happy in his new home.


----------



## buzzytoes

Congrats Darby!! I hope you will remember your tPF Aunties and tell your new person to send updates every once in awhile.


----------



## cats n bags

Take good care of your new people Darby.

We will miss you.


----------



## poopsie

oh s#!t. 

Maybe his new person can join The Purrs Forum so that she can keep us in touch with him.


----------



## Cindi

Darby's new family is coming to get him on Sunday. I'm happy that they are coming here. It is about an hour drive and it makes me feel like they really want him and don't mind going out of their way. He will have 5 cat brothers and sisters including one very shy orange girl they are hoping will be his new best friend. They also have 1 dog, no kids. He was fine with a dog in his first foster home and she was a big Pitty. Also I'm glad they will be able to see how he interacts with the other cats here so they know what can be with some time to settle in. I am going to miss him and I will try not to cry until after they leave. LOL She is friends with the Red Paw coordinator for Chester County so I should be able to get updates now and then. I am going to beg her to be my Facebook friend. LOL


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Darby's new family is coming to get him on Sunday. I'm happy that they are coming here. It is about an hour drive and it makes me feel like they really want him and don't mind going out of their way. He will have 5 cat brothers and sisters including one very shy orange girl they are hoping will be his new best friend. They also have 1 dog, no kids. He was fine with a dog in his first foster home and she was a big Pitty. Also I'm glad they will be able to see how he interacts with the other cats here so they know what can be with some time to settle in. I am going to miss him and I will try not to cry until after they leave. LOL She is friends with the Red Paw coordinator for Chester County so I should be able to get updates now and then. I am going to beg her to be my Facebook friend. LOL



even though we will miss seeing his beautiful face here on tpf, this does sound like an amazing home for him! I hope Darby and the shy orange girl become best buds


----------



## Cindi

Darby is off to his new home and his adopters are so perfect I didn't even cry when he left. They have 6 other cats and a dog that thinks all the cats are his babies. They live in a big house and are true animal people. Darby didn't hide and even let both of them pet him. They stayed for about an hour and played with Darby. Oh and she said she will be Facebook friends with me so I can get updates.   Here are Darby and his new people. Have a wonderful life Darby! I will miss you.


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> Darby is off to his new home and his adopters are so perfect I didn't even cry when he left. They have 6 other cats and a dog that thinks all the cats are his babies. They live in a big house and are true animal people. Darby didn't hide and even let both of them pet him. They stayed for about an hour and played with Darby. Oh and she said she will be Facebook friends with me so I can get updates.   Here are Darby and his new people. Have a wonderful life Darby! I will miss you.




That's awesome!  Congrats Darby on your new furever home!


----------



## leasul2003

Yay! I'm so glad Darby found the perfect home.


----------



## buzzytoes

Enjoy your new forever home Darby!!


----------



## poopsie

I cried a bit for you 

I hope Darby has a long and happy life with his new family.


----------



## Cindi

I was sad at dinner time with no Darby but his mom already called to tell me Darby has met his cat family and there was no hissing, everyone loves him already. He is scared and hiding under the bed but his cat family is under there with him. LOL   I'm sure he will be out in no time. I am so happy for him. And just like that a space opens up for another foster cat and I will probably have 1 or 2 in the next few days. There was a big fire in an apartment building 10 minutes from me. 30 people were displaced and 2 cats died. 10 other animals were rescued and 2 are still missing. The rescued animals are at the vet's for smoke inhalation and they will need a foster home soon.


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> I was sad at dinner time with no Darby but his mom already called to tell me Darby has met his cat family and there was no hissing, everyone loves him already. He is scared and hiding under the bed but his cat family is under there with him. LOL   I'm sure he will be out in no time. I am so happy for him. And just like that a space opens up for another foster cat and I will probably have 1 or 2 in the next few days. There was a big fire in an apartment building 10 minutes from me. 30 people were displaced and 2 cats died. 10 other animals were rescued and 2 are still missing. The rescued animals are at the vet's for smoke inhalation and they will need a foster home soon.



I am going to miss the Darby stories, but glad he is fitting in well.  I can just imagine that Darby and the others all ran under the bed to hide from the strange scary cat and are all waiting for it to come eat them.  Of course they don't realize they are all hiding from each other.


----------



## Candice0985

congrats Darby! it's so nice when the perfect home is found, he is definitely a special boy and so nice to know his new family already loves him!


----------



## clevercat

I'm so happy for Darby, Cindi. Can't wait for the next update and hope his new Mum will send photos.


----------



## Cindi

Missing Darby but so happy for him. These pics are from yesterday. He was feeling totally safe with his new people there. I am going to call tonight for a update but I have no doubt he is happy in his forever home.


----------



## Cindi

Received a quick update on Darby from his mom. She friended me on Facebook! 

" We are so happy with Darby, he already gets along with all 5 of our cats!!! He was sleeping in a window sill this.morning listening to the birds. Wilma and Hannah are his new girl friends."


I am so happy to hear he is out and about already and glad to hear he has made new friends. His girls here really miss him. Whirly has been looking for attention all day and Bellis layed by my chair all afternoon. Even Chloe is acting needy. They are wondering where he went.    Sabrina is happy. LOL


----------



## Cindi

Got another Darby update. He is doing great. He is already best friends with Wilma (doesn't she look like Whirly?). Not the best pic but you can see that Darby is out and about and hanging with his girlfriend. I am so happy for him.


----------



## buzzytoes

Aww so good to see him settling so quickly!


----------



## jenny70

Yay Darby!!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Got another Darby update. He is doing great. He is already best friends with Wilma (doesn't she look like Whirly?). Not the best pic but you can see that Darby is out and about and hanging with his girlfriend. I am so happy for him.




This melts my heart! He looks like he is in cat paradise. Toys all over, a GF! And a cool rocking horse to play on. Best home ever


----------



## Cindi

My new foster boys are here. Reddi and Wacko. Ummmmm...

Reddi looks just like Darby. In fact when he walked out of the carrier Chloe came running up only to realize he smelled wrong. Hopefully they will be friends. Wacko is scared to death. He won't come out of the carrier. Luckily they were not injured during the fire. Their people got out fine too. I met the owners and they seem like nice people. They said they will get them back as soon as possible. My heart breaks for them.   Living in a hotel room, having lost everything. At least they will be with their pets when they find a new place to live.


----------



## Candice0985

poor Wacko looks  terrified 

hopefully he realizes casa Cindi is a warm happy place to be. the thought of a fire in my home terrifies me, especially if you're not there to grab your pets and get out, knock on wood this never happens.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Wacko. Hope he comes out soon!


----------



## Cindi

Chloe has been surrendered :cry: Her owners moved into an apartment that doesn't accept pets. I am so damn sick of these people (THAT WE HELP FOR FREE) throwing away their pets like trash.   Now Chloe will be going to an adoption center. I'm sure she will get a home as she is beyond sweet and loves attention and a belly rub. The cats are in big rooms where people can go and interact with them instead of cages so it is a decent place. I am just so mad I could scream.

Reddi is doing well except for a little tummy trouble most likely due to the new food. I had to put Wacko in the cage to make sure he was eating and drinking as he wouldn't come out from under the bed. Even in the cage he won't leave the litterbox. At least he is eating and drinking. He comes out at night when it is quiet I guess. I don't know when or even if I will be able to let him out of there. Sometimes fostering sucks.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Chloe has been surrendered :cry: Her owners moved into an apartment that doesn't accept pets. I am so damn sick of these people (THAT WE HELP FOR FREE) throwing away their pets like trash.   Now Chloe will be going to an adoption center. I'm sure she will get a home as she is beyond sweet and loves attention and a belly rub. The cats are in big rooms where people can go and interact with them instead of cages so it is a decent place. I am just so mad I could scream.
> 
> Reddi is doing well except for a little tummy trouble most likely due to the new food. I had to put Wacko in the cage to make sure he was eating and drinking as he wouldn't come out from under the bed. Even in the cage he won't leave the litterbox. At least he is eating and drinking. He comes out at night when it is quiet I guess. I don't know when or even if I will be able to let him out of there. Sometimes fostering sucks.



oh no....poor Chloe 

how can people do this? It blows my mind that after a horrific incident like a fire that someone would just not want their pet back? they are your family, not a possession to pass around and surrender when you tire of them.

ugh.


----------



## buzzytoes

Candice0985 said:


> oh no....poor Chloe
> 
> how can people do this? It blows my mind that after a horrific incident like a fire that someone would just not want their pet back? they are your family, not a possession to pass around and surrender when you tire of them.
> 
> ugh.



This!!! You care enough to look for a temporary rescue place and use their resources, and then you surrender your animal after you get them back??? Ugh.


----------



## poopsie

Karma is a b!tch. :censor:


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Karma is a b!tch. :censor:



This.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> This!!! You care enough to look for a temporary rescue place and use their resources, and then you surrender your animal after you get them back??? Ugh.



I do not understand the mentality of these people! what happens? do they get used to not having a pet, then when it's time to take them back decide that life is easier without? I just don't get it....

she is such a sweet little girl, I feel so bad for Chloe


----------



## Cindi

Red Paw volunteer Mary reminded me today that every cat that has been surrendered has been rehomed into a much better place than where they came from. Chloe deserves someone that can't live without her and that is the home she will have. The prior owners don't deserve her and I am glad she is not going back to them.

On the flip side Reddi and Wacko's owners have found a place to live and they are moving in next week. They hope to be reunited with their boys ASAP. And tonight I found Wacko on the top level of the cage. That is huge progress. 

Also Darby's new owner posted a pic of Darby. He finally feels safe enough to wander around the house. He was hiding in the basement but he followed one of his kitty sisters up the steps and into the den. He is really enjoying his 5 new cat siblings and is not afraid to let mom and dad pet him. I am beyond thrilled for him. Here is Darbs in his new home.


----------



## poopsie

Geez..........................What a lovely home.............Darby has it better than I do 

Way to go Darby!!!!! 



I am so happy for him


----------



## buzzytoes

Me too Poopsie!

Hi Darbie! So glad to hear you are doing well. You are a special guy and don't you ever forget it!


----------



## Cindi

There was a HORRIFIC fire over the weekend. 8 row houses burned, 42 people were displaced and 4 children died. :cry:  All caused by fireworks sparking something on the porch of the first house. I REALLY hate fireworks. 1 cat was also killed and of course a bunch of pets displaced and injured. 1 cat is still missing. Red Paw was on scene. I don't like to take more than 2 or so fosters at one time but this is an emergency and hopefully Reddi & Wacko will be going home this week. The owner left an 8 week old kitten home alone while they went on vacation.  What kind of person does that???? Luckily the kitten was not hurt. She will be coming to stay with me for a while. Say hi to Layla and HOPE that this time her owners do surrender her. I am so mad about this I could scream. 

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news...d-42-Displaced-in-Massive-Fire-265891281.html


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> There was a HORRIFIC fire over the weekend. 8 row houses burned, 42 people were displaced and 4 children died. :cry:  All caused by fireworks sparking something on the porch of the first house. I REALLY hate fireworks. 1 cat was also killed and of course a bunch of pets displaced and injured. 1 cat is still missing. Red Paw was on scene. I don't like to take more than 2 or so fosters at one time but this is an emergency and hopefully Reddi & Wacko will be going home this week. The owner left an 8 week old kitten home alone while they went on vacation.  What kind of person does that???? Luckily the kitten was not hurt. She will be coming to stay with me for a while. Say hi to Layla and HOPE that this time her owners do surrender her. I am so mad about this I could scream.
> 
> http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news...d-42-Displaced-in-Massive-Fire-265891281.html



I could join you in the screaming, Cindi - why would someone leave a kitten that young. 
Prayers for those poor children, for the cat that died and the one still missing. I don't understand why fireworks can't be banned. Some moron is always going to cause tragedies like this.
Hi Layla - for the first time in your young life, you are going to know what love is...


----------



## Candice0985

this is so sad, the poor children, and animals.

wtf- who leaves a kitten home while the family goes on vacation? no one was visiting or kitty sitting poor Layla?


----------



## ladyash

clevercat said:


> I could join you in the screaming, Cindi - why would someone leave a kitten that young.
> Prayers for those poor children, for the cat that died and the one still missing. I don't understand why fireworks can't be banned. Some moron is always going to cause tragedies like this.
> Hi Layla - for the first time in your young life, you are going to know what love is...




Omg yes fireworks scare me! Okay well not the fireworks but the idiots that think it's cool to blast them off their balconies! I live in a condo and so many people were shooting flares and things from their balconies I almost had heart failure on Canada Day.


----------



## Cindi

The professional ones are bad enough but all these idiots that think it is ok to light them in the street really get me. And don't even get me started on morons that fire their guns in the air. There was a little girl asleep in her bed when a stray bullet ripped a hole in her side. SLEEPING IN HER BED! She is going to be ok. I really hope they find the guy and lock him up for attempted murder or something. Another guy blew off both his hands using homemade fireworks. He was a construction worker and now he has no hands. Idiot. I'm sure there are many stories just like this all over the US after this weekend. It is just sad that people don't bother to think.








ladyash said:


> Omg yes fireworks scare me! Okay well not the fireworks but the idiots that think it's cool to blast them off their balconies! I live in a condo and so many people were shooting flares and things from their balconies I almost had heart failure on Canada Day.


----------



## poopsie

That sweet baby.........poor little precious


----------



## Cindi

Turns out she found another foster. They are saving my foster space for 2 bonded cats that have to stay together. One of them is very scared. They both have burns and smoke inhalation. :cry:  Fostering Red Paw cats really takes its toll some days. Hopefully Reddi and Wacko will be going home this week. That will be a happy day. I will be bringing them back to their owner which I never do so I'm sure I will be a crying mess...especially if they cry. UGH!


Timberland & Patches


----------



## poopsie

Oh those poor babies :cry:  I am sure they will get plenty of lovin' at Casa Cindi


----------



## pixiejenna

What a tragedy an unfortunate loss of life. I can't imagine what fools would leave a 8 week old kitten home alone while going on vacation,  they were lucky that the little guy was found. I hope your bonded pair adjust to thier temporary home well and relax w bit.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> The professional ones are bad enough but all these idiots that think it is ok to light them in the street really get me. And don't even get me started on morons that fire their guns in the air. There was a little girl asleep in her bed when a stray bullet ripped a hole in her side. SLEEPING IN HER BED! She is going to be ok. I really hope they find the guy and lock him up for attempted murder or something. Another guy blew off both his hands using homemade fireworks. He was a construction worker and now he has no hands. Idiot. I'm sure there are many stories just like this all over the US after this weekend. It is just sad that people don't bother to think.



omg! guns!? ya that is not okay people! lol

if some idiot was shooting his gun off in Toronto during fireworks lets just say it would probably make national news, people are so stupid!


----------



## buzzytoes

You seem to be on a roll with the orange kitties lately! Hope these two are able to settle in fairly quickly with you.


----------



## Cindi

Reddi and Wacko are on their way home. Their owners found a place to live and the just picked up their babies. I am so glad Wacko is back with his people. He was so scared here. Usually cats are scared for the first few days then they are ok. Even Darby only spent 2 days in the cage. Wacko wouldn't leave the litterbox in his cage. I was really getting worried about him. He did empty his food and water bowls at night so I knew he was eating. Still I am glad he is back with his people. I just hope they give these cats a good home. I know I shouldn't judge a book by its cover but these 2 never even stopped smoking when they were picking up their cats. Still some of the nicest people don't seem so on the outside and some of the nastiest look like movie stars. At least now I have space for the next ones that needs me. Here is their reunion pic.


----------



## poopsie

Many people love and care for their pets more than they do themselves.


----------



## Cindi

That is very true. I am one of them.




poopsie2 said:


> Many people love and care for their pets more than they do themselves.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> That is very true. I am one of them.


----------



## cats n bags

I think Wacko and Reddi are in good hands. You've had so many people surrender their cats, but these folks seem to have found a new place for everyone fairly quickly.


----------



## Cindi

I agree. I received an e-mail just this morning that the adoption rep had not heard from the owners since 6/30. I thought for sure they were going to be surrendered. Then she calls at 4:15 and says the owners found a place (about 45 mins away) but they were in the area now and wanted to know if they could pick up the boys. I jumped at the chance to send them home. They could easily have disappeared and left the boys but they didn't. I have to give them a lot of credit for finding a place where they can keep their pets. I'm sure they will be fine. I just hope the car ride wasn't too bad for the cats with all the cigarette smoke. They also gave me the boys in an empty carrier. No towel or anything. I put a couple of puppy pads in there for the way home. I just have to believe they love their cats or they would not have come back for them.





cats n bags said:


> I think Wacko and Reddi are in good hands. You've had so many people surrender their cats, but these folks seem to have found a new place for everyone fairly quickly.


----------



## mp4

I agree Cindi.  You you such a good soul


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Many people love and care for their pets more than they do themselves.




Add me to that list!
I think all my cats know where I am in the pecking order...
I am the one who sits on floor cushions rather than disturb the snoodle pile on the sofa...and I am the one twisted into a pretzel shape under a pile of cats on the bed.



How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Cindi

Right now I only have 1 Red Paw foster cat left. The room seems kinda empty with only 4 cats. 
Here is Chloe with 4 cat beds to choose from ::::sigh::::

I just love this goofy girl    If I didn't have so many I would keep her.


----------



## Cindi

I am such a sucker. This old lady is killing me with her sad face. I really want to foster her but I know she will probably never get a home and I don't need another one. UGH!!!!!!  I know you guys will be no help at all.    What do you think about Mae?

http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/11213748-philadelphia-pennsylvania-cat


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I am such a sucker. This old lady is killing me with her sad face. I really want to foster her but I know she will probably never get a home and I don't need another one. UGH!!!!!!  I know you guys will be no help at all.    What do you think about Mae?
> 
> http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/11213748-philadelphia-pennsylvania-cat



I have already started up with the 'adopt her' vibes. Mae is such a sweet old lady...if she is lucky enough to come to you, she will be so happy...
Adopt her adopt her adopt her.


----------



## Cindi

Just as I thought...no help at all.    I can't really adopt her but maybe if she comes here and is socialized with me and the other cats her personality will come through and I can find her a forever home?? I know she's 10+ and whenever they say + you can bet it is more than 1 or 2. UGH!!  There are a bunch of people that are closer asking questions about her. I will give it a few days and if she is still there I will try to foster her.





clevercat said:


> I have already started up with the 'adopt her' vibes. Mae is such a sweet old lady...if she is lucky enough to come to you, she will be so happy...
> Adopt her adopt her adopt her.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I am such a sucker. This old lady is killing me with her sad face. I really want to foster her but I know she will probably never get a home and I don't need another one. UGH!!!!!!  I know you guys will be no help at all.    What do you think about Mae?
> 
> http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/11213748-philadelphia-pennsylvania-cat



aw I just want to hold her little chin up and give her a kiss, she looks so sad and defeated 

adopt her please! she deserves a lovely home


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> I am such a sucker. This old lady is killing me with her sad face. I really want to foster her but I know she will probably never get a home and I don't need another one. UGH!!!!!!  I know you guys will be no help at all.    What do you think about Mae?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/11213748-philadelphia-pennsylvania-cat




Yeah, no help here either I'm afraid!

Adopt her! Adopt her! Adopt her!


----------



## poopsie

Oh that poor little dear............abandoned at her age. Uggghhhhhhh

Another non helper............gethergethergethergethergether


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay!  Belly's Mum!!!!

Der are NOT enuf Oringy Onriness in yer house.  I think you gots to get Miss Mae an work yer magic on her.  She looks so sad like Mr. Darby did, and I betz a few days wif Miss Bellis, she gits all smiley too.

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## Cindi

No "keep her" vibes!!!!  I can't keep her. I just want the chance to socialize her so she can find a forever home. Stinky I think you are right, a few weeks with Belly would make anyone smile.


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> No "keep her" vibes!!!!  I can't keep her. I just want the chance to socialize her so she can find a forever home. Stinky I think you are right, a few weeks with Belly would make anyone smile.



:okay:


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> No "keep her" vibes!!!!  I can't keep her. I just want the chance to socialize her so she can find a forever home. Stinky I think you are right, a few weeks with Belly would make anyone smile.



even if you can't keep her I think she would definitely benefit from being fostered at your home. Bellis and Whirly will help Mae feel better


----------



## Cindi

So I filled out the foster application for Mae. I guess they will call me if there is no interest in her in the next few day. Of course there is never a shortage of cats in need. Meet Smoke:
He will come to me next week after he is fixed.

Red Paw listing:

This is Smoke. He was displaced earlier today by an electrical issue in his home. The PFD called the ARC to assist the people and the ARC called us to assist Smoke!

Smoke is around 6 months old, very friendly and sweet. He is an only child, so his owners do not know how he would be with other cats or dogs. He will be neutered and vacc and will then need a foster home until his owners are ready to take him back.

If you can help please email us at redpaw.wellness@gmail.com


----------



## hermes_lemming

Aww,  I would if I could but I already have a pet.  And if I ever do have a vacancy, that special spot is reserved for "our" cat (lol, my beau's kitty).  I hope those darlings get a home though.  Poor things..


----------



## buzzytoes

What a beautiful boy Smoke is!!!


Is being fixed a requirement for Red Paw or were his owners already going to get him neutered?


----------



## Cindi

If they are of age and not fixed Red Paw will do it along with updating shots before sending the cat/dog to foster care. The owner might have been planning to do it soon. If so they lucked out and got the services for free.








buzzytoes said:


> What a beautiful boy Smoke is!!!
> 
> 
> Is being fixed a requirement for Red Paw or were his owners already going to get him neutered?


----------



## Cindi

Possible good news! Chloe needs all the "perfect forever home" and "adopt her" vibes you can spare. Today Red Paw received an application to adopt Chloe that the coordinator said looks excellent. Hopefully Chloe will soon have her forever home. So happy for her but kinda sad for me. lol   She is going to be a great addition to any family.


----------



## Cindi

Just wanted to update: this beautiful old lady was adopted. I'm so happy for her and her new family. 








Cindi said:


> I am such a sucker. This old lady is killing me with her sad face. I really want to foster her but I know she will probably never get a home and I don't need another one. UGH!!!!!!  I know you guys will be no help at all.    What do you think about Mae?
> 
> http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/11213748-philadelphia-pennsylvania-cat


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Just wanted to update: this beautiful old lady was adopted. I'm so happy for her and her new family.



Oh, I am so glad, Cindi.


----------



## poopsie

Great news!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Just wanted to update: this beautiful old lady was adopted. I'm so happy for her and her new family.



this is amazing news, i'm so happy for Mae. she deserves a home full of toonas and cuddles for the rest of her life! I hope her new family spoils her rotten with love


----------



## Cindi

I agree 100%




Candice0985 said:


> this is amazing news, i'm so happy for Mae. she deserves a home full of toonas and cuddles for the rest of her life! I hope her new family spoils her rotten with love


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay for Mae and hopefully yay for Chloe!


----------



## Cindi

Chloe has found her forever home!!! They are a retired couple with 2 other cats. I am told they live in a lovely house on the river with a large enclosed patio where the cats can hang out. I know Chloe will be so happy to have people around 24/7 to give her a belly rub.  

She will be going on Friday. So happy for her. I will try not to cry when she leaves. I'm such a baby. lol


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Chloe has found her forever home!!! They are a retired couple with 2 other cats. I am told they live in a lovely house on the river with a large enclosed patio where the cats can hang out. I know Chloe will be so happy to have people around 24/7 to give her a belly rub.
> 
> She will be going on Friday. So happy for her. I will try not to cry when she leaves. I'm such a baby. lol



That's wonderful news, Cindi! Congratulations Chloe - be happy in your Forever Home! BTW - Any Darby updates?


----------



## Cindi

Darby's mom is my Facebook friend (speaking of which Ms.Clever we would really love to see you there) and she posts a lot about her fur kids. Darby Doo is doing great. He loves his cat siblings and his people. He has made himself at home and now roams the entire house without fear. I couldn't have asked for more for him. 





clevercat said:


> That's wonderful news, Cindi! Congratulations Chloe - be happy in your Forever Home! BTW - Any Darby updates?


----------



## Cindi

Darby's mom posted some pics of her fur kids so I thought I would share this one. Here is Darby and some of his fur family. It makes me so happy to see him so happy.


----------



## Cindi

I feel like a failure but Smoke needs to go to a home with no other cats. He chases Sabrina, she has been hiding for days and is super rough when "playing" with Whirly. Usually she like to play but his play is more like an attack. Sweet Chloe came over to help Whirly this morning when Smoke tackled her. He had a time out in the cage for an hour then went right back to try and get Bellis. He got a smack on his behind and has been behaving since. I have asked the foster rep to find another foster without other cats. Or someone that wanted to switch fosters with me. I have had cats and fostered cats for 20+ years and I have seen a lot and dealt with a lot. I think I am pretty good at it. Sometimes all situations are not right for all cats. Hopefully he will go to another foster home with no other cats or even better back to his owners.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I feel like a failure but Smoke needs to go to a home with no other cats. He chases Sabrina, she has been hiding for days and is super rough when "playing" with Whirly. Usually she like to play but his play is more like an attack. Sweet Chloe came over to help Whirly this morning when Smoke tackled her. He had a time out in the cage for an hour then went right back to try and get Bellis. He got a smack on his behind and has been behaving since. I have asked the foster rep to find another foster without other cats. Or someone that wanted to switch fosters with me. I have had cats and fostered cats for 20+ years and I have seen a lot and dealt with a lot. I think I am pretty good at it. Sometimes all situations are not right for all cats. Hopefully he will go to another foster home with no other cats or even better back to his owners.



You haven't failed! Smoke sounds just like my Lucy-Lou (remember her? The Queen of Naughty Torties). Smoke will settle right down in a foster home where he doesn't have to share his people. 
On another note - squeeee at Darby in his new home. What a happy boy.


----------



## Cindi

More Happy Darby pics. Darby and his best brother Karl sitting in the window. 
This is what makes it all worth it. Updates like this.


----------



## Cindi

I feel bad because as an only cat he has no idea how to play and what is acceptable. It's not his fault or his owner's for that matter. Right now he is behaving and laying on my feet. I just wish I could get through to him. Some cats you just can't.





clevercat said:


> You haven't failed! Smoke sounds just like my Lucy-Lou (remember her? The Queen of Naughty Torties). Smoke will settle right down in a foster home where he doesn't have to share his people.
> On another note - squeeee at Darby in his new home. What a happy boy.


----------



## buzzytoes

I love that Darby's new mom is on FB so we can see pictures!


----------



## leasul2003

Darby!!! He's still a stud muffin. 

Of course you haven't failed poor Smoke. Sometimes they just do better as only children.


----------



## Cindi

So yesterday Smoke went to a foster home where there are no other cats. The foster mom is very young and has no cat experience. I am a little worried about it but so far so good. I told her to call me with any questions. Strange, I can hardly remember a time before I had cats. Also Chloe has been adopted and she will be going to her forever home tomorrow. I am really going to miss this girl. I will need a new excuse as to why I can't get my work done without her constantly on her back on my desk.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> So yesterday Smoke went to a foster home where there are no other cats. The foster mom is very young and has no cat experience. I am a little worried about it but so far so good. I told her to call me with any questions. Strange, I can hardly remember a time before I had cats. Also Chloe has been adopted and she will be going to her forever home tomorrow. I am really going to miss this girl. I will need a new excuse as to why I can't get my work done without her constantly on her back on my desk.



Oh look at that smile!


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> So yesterday Smoke went to a foster home where there are no other cats. The foster mom is very young and has no cat experience. I am a little worried about it but so far so good. I told her to call me with any questions. Strange, I can hardly remember a time before I had cats. Also Chloe has been adopted and she will be going to her forever home tomorrow. I am really going to miss this girl. I will need a new excuse as to why I can't get my work done without her constantly on her back on my desk.





clevercat said:


> Oh look at that smile!



I was thinking the same thing...Bellis has taught Chloe how to smile.


----------



## Cindi

She is the sweetest girl. I am going to miss her so much.


----------



## poopsie

I just want to smush my face in her belly-----what a lovie


----------



## Cindi

In an hour Chloe will be on her way to her forever home. I am going to miss this girl SOOOOO much. Here she is sharing one last meal with Whirly. I hope Whirly doesn't miss her too much. They have become good friends.    Going to try not to cry until she is gone. lol


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> In an hour Chloe will be on her way to her forever home. I am going to miss this girl SOOOOO much. Here she is sharing one last meal with Whirly. I hope Whirly doesn't miss her too much. They have become good friends.    Going to try not to cry until she is gone. lol



Good luck, Chloe! 
Cindi, I would be the same - holding back the tears. {{{hugs}}} You do an amazing job with your foster kids.


----------



## poopsie

Oh hell.............I'll do it for you  And as I am coming down with a cold that gif is pretty accurate.


----------



## Cindi

Pathetic. Me and the transport volunteer trying not to cry as she belted Chloe's carrier into her car. LOL
I will be on the lookout for Chloe's adoption pics. Red Paw always posts adoptions and reunions on Facebook and of course I will share them with you. Thanks for sharing this experience with me.


----------



## Cindi

I received an e-mail that Chloe did very well with the introductions and the family is already in love with her. The rep said the lady waited 20 years for just the right calico cat. When her calico cat died she couldn't get another calico until now.  Chloe will have 2 feline siblings. I am so happy everything worked out perfectly for her.


----------



## Cindi

And without a second to breathe let me introduce my next foster. Boo Boo cat was displaced today due to a fire in his apartment building. He is 3 years old and will need a foster after he has shots and is fixed. Look at the face on this little guy. I just want to cuddle him up. 

It is very quiet in my foster room tonight and there is no one on my desk. Some of them leave with a piece of your heart you know?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> And without a second to breathe let me introduce my next foster. Boo Boo cat was displaced today due to a fire in his apartment building. He is 3 years old and will need a foster after he has shots and is fixed. Look at the face on this little guy. I just want to cuddle him up.
> 
> It is very quiet in my foster room tonight and there is no one on my desk. Some of them leave with a piece of your heart you know?



Oh my, that worried little face! 
I'm so happy Chloe is settling right in to her new home. I wish I was strong enough to foster again but I'm not good at it - you're completely right, they take a big old chunk of your heart with them...


----------



## poopsie

so glad that Chloe has found such a loving furrever home.


----------



## Cindi

They finally posted Chloe's adoption pic. and with this one pic I know I made the right decision. Look at the loving look her forever mom is giving her. I am so happy for Chloe and her forever family. I know they will love and spoil her as she should be.

Her posting:

After being displaced, burned on her paws & eventually surrendered to us, due to a fire in her home three months ago, Chloe has was adopted yesterday! 

Thanks to her foster mom, Cindi P., and family, for taking such great care of Chloe! And congratulations to her new mom and dad, Ritamary and Dan! Thank you for giving Chloe a second chance at a furever family!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> They finally posted Chloe's adoption pic. and with this one pic I know I made the right decision. Look at the loving look her forever mom is giving her. I am so happy for Chloe and her forever family. I know they will love and spoil her as she should be.
> 
> Her posting:
> 
> After being displaced, burned on her paws & eventually surrendered to us, due to a fire in her home three months ago, Chloe has was adopted yesterday!
> 
> Thanks to her foster mom, Cindi P., and family, for taking such great care of Chloe! And congratulations to her new mom and dad, Ritamary and Dan! Thank you for giving Chloe a second chance at a furever family!



Look at how happy they look! You did a great job there, Cindi


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> They finally posted Chloe's adoption pic. and with this one pic I know I made the right decision. Look at the loving look her forever mom is giving her. I am so happy for Chloe and her forever family. I know they will love and spoil her as she should be.
> 
> 
> 
> Her posting:
> 
> 
> 
> After being displaced, burned on her paws & eventually surrendered to us, due to a fire in her home three months ago, Chloe has was adopted yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to her foster mom, Cindi P., and family, for taking such great care of Chloe! And congratulations to her new mom and dad, Ritamary and Dan! Thank you for giving Chloe a second chance at a furever family!




Yay Chloe!  Such a sweet picture.


----------



## Cindi

And yet another rescued kitty. He will be here today:

This is Frankie, he was in a fire earlier today in North #Philly. The Salvation Army Philadelphia called us from the scene because Frankie was "not looking too good". His owners didn't want to wait for us to get there, so we instructed them to immediately take him to Penn Vet. 

Frankie is doing much better this evening! He will be spending the night there, in an O2 tank, but hopefully he will be released tomorrow afternoon. #pawscrossed

Frankie's emergency medical care so far is around $500, please help us cover the cost for his family at: http://redpawemergencyreliefteam.org/donate/


----------



## clevercat

Poor little Frankie. I hope he picks up - I'm sure all the love he'll get at Casa Cindi will help him on the road to recovery.
Cindi - do they accept international donations? I've gone onto the site but my Phone keeps crashing this afternoon...


----------



## Cindi

If you have a Paypal account you can donate that way. I guess it converts to $. If you are having a problem let me know and I will ask if there is a special way for international donations. And thank you so much so helping Red Paw. They really are a great group.





clevercat said:


> Poor little Frankie. I hope he picks up - I'm sure all the love he'll get at Casa Cindi will help him on the road to recovery.
> Cindi - do they accept international donations? I've gone onto the site but my Phone keeps crashing this afternoon...


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> If you have a Paypal account you can donate that way. I guess it converts to $. If you are having a problem let me know and I will ask if there is a special way for international donations. And thank you so much so helping Red Paw. They really are a great group.



Thank you!


----------



## Cindi

Looks like I will not be getting Frankie today. He is not up to date on his shots so needs to go somewhere he can be kept separate from other cats.


----------



## Cindi

Well, In less than 1 week I now have 3 more Red Paw foster cats. BooBoo was rescued from a fire. He is very scared and will not leave the cage. He is getting a bit better and will now let me pet him. Poor little guy.    I also have 10 year old brothers Flop and Samba. They were rescued after their house collapsed.   Samba is grey and Flop is black and white...or will be white. His white parts are still covered in dust or whatever from the collapse. They were both very lucky to get out. Flop is super friendly and was asking for petting from the start. It took Samba 24 hours or so to come out from under the bed and he is still walking around growling. Overall all 3 are doing well. Of course Whirly doesn't like them yet but if there is food involved she is there. LOL


----------



## Cindi

Boo, looking a little less scared.


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww poor little guys must be scared out of thier minds.


----------



## Candice0985

wow their house collapsed? that's crazy, they are indeed very lucky! hopefully Boo calms down a bit and Whirly can help him clam down and realize he's safe


----------



## Cindi

For those of you that followed Darby's story I just received a quick Darby update. He is doing great. His family of 5 cat brothers and sister have accepted him and he feels safe. Here he is playing red dot with his feline family...and of course mom to run the red dot.


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> For those of you that followed Darby's story I just received a quick Darby update. He is doing great. His family of 5 cat brothers and sister have accepted him and he feels safe. Here he is playing red dot with his feline family...and of course mom to run the red dot.




That's awesome!!


----------



## poopsie

So happy for Darby!


----------



## Candice0985

I just love Darby's story. i'm so happy that sweet boy has an amazing forever home! are they accepting anymore fosters, i'm up for adoption!?  this seems to be the most loving home ever!


----------



## cats n bags

Everytime you post a new Darby update I can't help but wonder if he has knocked anybody over lately.  

I don't know why the images of the little guy rubbing on the big cats has stuck with me, but it always makes me smile to think about it.


----------



## Cindi

Darby is a VERY lucky boy. He found the perfect home and they gave him the time and love he needed to  fully adapt. I'm sure he is constantly rubbing on his cat siblings. He must be so happy to have 5 cats that love and accept him. I couldn't have wished for anything more.






Candice0985 said:


> I just love Darby's story. i'm so happy that sweet boy has an amazing forever home! are they accepting anymore fosters, i'm up for adoption!?  this seems to be the most loving home ever!





cats n bags said:


> Everytime you post a new Darby update I can't help but wonder if he has knocked anybody over lately.
> 
> I don't know why the images of the little guy rubbing on the big cats has stuck with me, but it always makes me smile to think about it.


----------



## Cindi

BooBoo is going home tomorrow!!!! YAY!  I hate to say I will be happy to see him go but he has turned into a bit of a bully. Nothing too terrible but he does like to chase the other cats and swat at them. No true fighting but enough to cause cats to walk around growling. I'm sure he will be SOOOOO happy to be back with his owners. I was told they miss him terribly. It makes me happy that he is a loved boy.


----------



## leasul2003

Cindi said:


> BooBoo is going home tomorrow!!!! YAY!  I hate to say I will be happy to see him go but he has turned into a bit of a bully. Nothing too terrible but he does like to chase the other cats and swat at them. No true fighting but enough to cause cats to walk around growling. I'm sure he will be SOOOOO happy to be back with his owners. I was told they miss him terribly. It makes me happy that he is a loved boy.



Is it just me or does he have a Hitler mustache and "hairstyle"?


----------



## leasul2003

Not that he's not adorable... But...


----------



## Cindi

I guess he kinda does. I didn't notice that before. Hmmmm. 






leasul2003 said:


> Is it just me or does he have a Hitler mustache and "hairstyle"?


----------



## poopsie

A kitler!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> A kitler!


 
LOL I was just thinking he looks like Phil.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> A kitler!



lol I was just going to say this! lol 


add him in here! http://www.catsthatlooklikehitler.com/cgi-bin/seigmiaow.pl

this pinterest has great kitlers lol http://www.pinterest.com/nolachurch/kitlers-love-em/


----------



## Cindi

I don't think I am going to add him since he isn't mine. If the owner found out and took offense I would be in big trouble.    I can't believe there are so many of them!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I don't think I am going to add him since he isn't mine. If the owner found out and took offense I would be in big trouble.    I can't believe there are so many of them!



lol this is true....there's a lot of them! I think it's hilarious and love the markings, one of my favorite internet cats is Hamilton the Hipster cat. he has the best handlebar moutashio!


----------



## poopsie

Gorgeous kitty!


----------



## Cindi

Hamilton is adorable!  I think my favorite internet kitty is Lil Bub. Such a face.


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> Hamilton is adorable!  I think my favorite internet kitty is Lil Bub. Such a face.




Love Lil Bub!!


----------



## leasul2003

poopsie2 said:


> a kitler!



lol


----------



## leasul2003

I love the handlebar mustache!! And lil bub always makes me smile. He's so cute.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Hamilton is adorable!  I think my favorite internet kitty is Lil Bub. Such a face.


I love Bub too, her "dude" seems like such a nice guy. they do great charity work for their local shelters and he only employs his friends and local businesses. I really like that Bub doesn't have an agent like a lot of internet cats


----------



## leasul2003

^ I forgot that Bub is a girl! I loved reading about her story with her human.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> ^ I forgot that Bub is a girl! I loved reading about her story with her human.



lots of people think she's a boy but it's cute her descriptions on social media always say "I am the most amazing animals on the planet. I'm a girl!" 

her "Dude" definitely loves her to bits


----------



## Cindi

BooBoo has been reunited with his owner. She was SOOOOO happy to see him. He doesn't look quite as thrilled but it had been a long day for him. 

Happy news! Boo Boo, displaced by a fire last month in Philly, was just reunited w/his mom! 

While in our care, Boo was spayed, vetted and vaccinated and went home with lots of food and supplies to get them started on the right foot again! (Thank you Halo Pets!)

Thanks to Boo's foster mom, Cindi Parker (and fam) for taking such great care of him while he waited for his owner to recover, and thanks to transport vol, Tania, for brining him home!


----------



## poopsie

That is wonderful!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hahahaha Boo Boo is like "Get off me hooman!"


----------



## leasul2003

Yeah, he doesn't really looked thrilled. Lol.


----------



## Cindi

I still have Samba and Flop. They were supposed to go home on Friday but the owners asked for 2 more weeks.     Not happy. I just hope they are not surrendered. Flop is a very sweet boy and no trouble at all. Samba is a bully that likes to smack my cats, especially Bellis who can't see him. He hasn't actually hurt anyone but he is annoying them. Here is a pic of Flop sharing dinner with Bellis and Whirly. and one of Flop in the new Black Cat bed I bought for Sabrina.    After these fosters leave I will be foster free until after vacation at the beginning of December.  I know the girls will enjoy the break.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> I still have Samba and Flop. They were supposed to go home on Friday but the owners asked for 2 more weeks.     Not happy. I just hope they are not surrendered. Flop is a very sweet boy and no trouble at all. Samba is a bully that likes to smack my cats, especially Bellis who can't see him. He hasn't actually hurt anyone but he is annoying them. Here is a pic of Flop sharing dinner with Bellis and Whirly. and one of Flop in the new Black Cat bed I bought for Sabrina.    After these fosters leave I will be foster free until after vacation at the beginning of December.  I know the girls will enjoy the break.



Flop is really cute! fingers crossed they go home soon.

question about the rescue you foster for, when you take in a families pet do the family ever call and ask how their cats are doing? if they don't ask about their pets do you start to think there's a chance they could be surrendered? 

I know if I was ever in a situation where my home burned down (god forbid) or a situation where I had to have a rescue foster my cats I would be completely beside myself and contacting the rescue daily making sure Tuck & Lady were doing okay!


----------



## Cindi

Foster parents are not allowed to communicate directly with the owners. There is a case worker assigned to every animal in the care of Red Paw. They are the go between. I kinda wish I could talk to the owners. It makes me feel much better knowing these cats are loved and missed and that the owners are doing everything they can to be in a position to take their pets back. There was one time we broke the rules. You might remember Goldie. Her owner was given my number by her first foster mom. I took Goldie when the foster went on vacation. I didn't mind at all. The owner was an older lady and so sweet. She missed her kitty so much. I would talk to her and tell her stories about Goldie. Luckily Goldie was a complete sweetie pie and a pleasure to foster. She called me after they were reunited to thank me. It was getting a bit teary hearing her so happy. It's good to be reminded of why I do this every so often.








Candice0985 said:


> Flop is really cute! fingers crossed they go home soon.
> 
> question about the rescue you foster for, when you take in a families pet do the family ever call and ask how their cats are doing? if they don't ask about their pets do you start to think there's a chance they could be surrendered?
> 
> I know if I was ever in a situation where my home burned down (god forbid) or a situation where I had to have a rescue foster my cats I would be completely beside myself and contacting the rescue daily making sure Tuck & Lady were doing okay!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Foster parents are not allowed to communicate directly with the owners. There is a case worker assigned to every animal in the care of Red Paw. They are the go between. I kinda wish I could talk to the owners. It makes me feel much better knowing these cats are loved and missed and that the owners are doing everything they can to be in a position to take their pets back. There was one time we broke the rules. You might remember Goldie. Her owner was given my number by her first foster mom. I took Goldie when the foster went on vacation. I didn't mind at all. The owner was an older lady and so sweet. She missed her kitty so much. I would talk to her and tell her stories about Goldie. Luckily Goldie was a complete sweetie pie and a pleasure to foster. She called me after they were reunited to thank me. It was getting a bit teary hearing her so happy. It's good to be reminded of why I do this every so often.



I think that's important! you do an amazing thing for so many families, I understand why there is not supposed to be communication between families and fosters but i'm sure it's nice when you do have a caring owner who just cannot wait to get their pet back, makes everything worthwhile 

I do remember Goldie, glad that she is back with her family and they missed her as much as they did.


----------



## Cindi

For those that remember fire rescue Darby here is a pic from his mom. He is so happy laying in a sunny spot on the sofa. He looks so content. He even looks like he has put on a little weight. He needed it. Look at this happy face


----------



## poopsie

How wonderful


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> For those that remember fire rescue Darby here is a pic from his mom. He is so happy laying in a sunny spot on the sofa. He looks so content. He even looks like he has put on a little weight. He needed it. Look at this happy face




Love this!


----------



## leasul2003

He's so adorable and obviously content.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> For those that remember fire rescue Darby here is a pic from his mom. He is so happy laying in a sunny spot on the sofa. He looks so content. He even looks like he has put on a little weight. He needed it. Look at this happy face




I love Darby's story, this guy just melts my heart!


----------



## buzzytoes

That is contentment if I've ever seen it.


----------



## cats n bags

I wondered what Darby was up to.  I'm so happy his new people are willing to share him with you and us.

I can't wait to see Bella and hope she settles in to your family.  If she is Mr. Cindi's cat, she doesn't count towards the limit of your forever cats does she?


----------



## Cindi

Well, it's been quite a while since I had a foster cat. I am back from vacation and Bella has settled in well enough that I think now is the time. This is my new Red Paw foster kitty Patches. She was found 2 days after her home had collapsed. Found INSIDE the house.    The poor little angel. Luckily she wasn't badly injured. She will get shots, tested and spayed today and will be coming here tonight. She will stay until her owners can find a new place to live. Meet Patches:


----------



## Cindi

And for those that remember Darby his mom posted another pic. He is doing so well and I am beyond happy for him. He is even getting chubby! YAY!

Barney and Darby sleep like this every night. They are best buddys.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Well, it's been quite a while since I had a foster cat. I am back from vacation and Bella has settled in well enough that I think now is the time. This is my new Red Paw foster kitty Patches. She was found 2 days after her home had collapsed. Found INSIDE the house.    The poor little angel. Luckily she wasn't badly injured. She will get shots, tested and spayed today and will be coming here tonight. She will stay until her owners can find a new place to live. Meet Patches:







Cindi said:


> And for those that remember Darby his mom posted another pic. He is doing so well and I am beyond happy for him. He is even getting chubby! YAY!
> 
> Barney and Darby sleep like this every night. They are best buddys.




So happy to see Darby and to hear he is very happy in his Furever Home. You did such a good job with him, Cindi.
And Patches is beautiful - she looks very young, not much more than a kitten. Welcome to the Purrs Forum, little one.


----------



## cats n bags

Darby!!!!  The little dude finally has a cat buddy to love on.  I am so happy for him.  He really deserved to find good people after everything he went through.  

Patches might be in danger of a cat-napping if she didn't already have people to go back to.


----------



## buzzytoes

Aww I love seeing Darby updates!!!

Patches is a pretty little girl!


----------



## Cindi

Darby's mom told me he naps with his other brother Karl all day then sleeps with Barney at night. He must be in cuddle heaven there. 


Cats - I was told Patches is so cute to make up for how bad she is. LOL  If that's true I might have to send her to you to foster for a while.


----------



## poopsie

So happy for Darby! And that is one cute tittin with that mischievous glint in her eye


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> Darby's mom told me he naps with his other brother Karl all day then sleeps with Barney at night. He must be in cuddle heaven there.
> 
> 
> Cats - I was told Patches is so cute to make up for how bad she is. LOL  If that's true I might have to send her to you to foster for a while.



_Hay! Aunti Cindi!!!

My mum has lotz of 'sperience wif onry oringiness.  We take little Patches an' teach her all kinds of cool stuff.  

Luv, Stinky  
_


----------



## Cindi

Sorry Stinky. I think your version of "all kinds of cool stuff" and mine might differ. 










cats n bags said:


> _Hay! Aunti Cindi!!!_
> 
> _My mum has lotz of 'sperience wif onry oringiness.  We take little Patches an' teach her all kinds of cool stuff.  _
> 
> _Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## Cindi

Turns out Patches real name is Spotty so here is SPOTTY settled in. She is such an adorable and sweet girl. She loves head bumps and petting. She is a big eater so she and Whirly are of course best friends now. She also likes to jump on my desk where cats are not allowed except for Sabrina. Why are cats always so fascinated with my desk???


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Turns out Patches real name is Spotty so here is SPOTTY settled in. She is such an adorable and sweet girl. She loves head bumps and petting. She is a big eater so she and Whirly are of course best friends now. She also likes to jump on my desk where cats are not allowed except for Sabrina. Why are cats always so fascinated with my desk???




Squuueee! She is so pretty, Cindi! I can see why Stinky wanted her to live at Stinkums Manor  Spotty looks like she is full of Oringy Naughtiness.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Well, it's been quite a while since I had a foster cat. I am back from vacation and Bella has settled in well enough that I think now is the time. This is my new Red Paw foster kitty Patches. She was found 2 days after her home had collapsed. Found INSIDE the house.    The poor little angel. Luckily she wasn't badly injured. She will get shots, tested and spayed today and will be coming here tonight. She will stay until her owners can find a new place to live. Meet Patches:


hey little one! she sure is cute, she must have been terrified and afraid to move 



Cindi said:


> And for those that remember Darby his mom posted another pic. He is doing so well and I am beyond happy for him. He is even getting chubby! YAY!
> 
> Barney and Darby sleep like this every night. They are best buddys.


I love Darby updates! and I love his chunkiness, a sign of a happy cat 
my two chunky munkeys: LOL


he looks so happy, I think this was one of the best forever homes he could have ended up in


----------



## Cindi

You're so right Clever, the oringy naughtiness just oozes out of her. LOL  She makes up for it by being so sweet and head bumping my face while she walks on my desk. How can you be mad at that??? She has learned a lot for such a young age. 






clevercat said:


> Squuueee! She is so pretty, Cindi! I can see why Stinky wanted her to live at Stinkums Manor  Spotty looks like she is full of Oringy Naughtiness.


----------



## Cindi

Candice, she was a very lucky girl. I don't know how they found her but she didn't have a scratch on her. Whew! 

Your chubby babies are adorable! They must be VERY happy.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Candice, she was a very lucky girl. I don't know how they found her but she didn't have a scratch on her. Whew!
> 
> Your chubby babies are adorable! They must be VERY happy.



she was so lucky, cats are so smart, if there's a safe place or a way out they'll find it!

thanks  they know they are very loved! I was away for Christmas for 10 days, my mom was watching them and I left a present for each of them to open for each day I was gone, most were toys but some were treats too  my excuse is Pet Smart was having a 2 for 1 sale...so I bought 20 toys


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> Turns out Patches real name is Spotty so here is SPOTTY settled in. She is such an adorable and sweet girl. She loves head bumps and petting. She is a big eater so she and Whirly are of course best friends now. She also likes to jump on my desk where cats are not allowed except for Sabrina. Why are cats always so fascinated with my desk???




She's so cute!!


----------



## Cindi

Too funny. That's exactly the test I use on hubby. It really works. 




macbookpro said:


> Tommy is working his magic but only time will tell. In a week or so I will tell a little white lie ( I hope it's a lie) and tell him someone wants to meet Tommy. His reaction will decide. If he panics Tommy stays. LOL


----------



## Cindi

Another successful Red Paw foster. Spotty cat was reunited with her family yesterday and they were SOOOOOOO happy to see her. That girl likes a lot of attention so I am very glad she has a family that loves her and wants her. These pics make it all worthwhile.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Another successful Red Paw foster. Spotty cat was reunited with her family yesterday and they were SOOOOOOO happy to see her. That girl likes a lot of attention so I am very glad she has a family that loves her and wants her. These pics make it all worthwhile.




Oh this just makes my heart smile!


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Spotty!!!


----------



## poopsie

That is so wonderful. 

Stay warm everyone!


----------



## Cindi

A new foster is coming tomorrow. His name is Haley and he is a real sweetie who is really missing his mom. Poor little guy.   I will try to keep him happy until they can be reunited.

From Red Paw:

This is Haley. He was displaced by a fire overnight in West Philly. He is a momma's boy, and a little unhappy at the moment that he is not with his family, understandably so! We were told that he is very sweet, friendly & loves his head rubs. He's nudged for a few this morning but isn't quite sure about us yet! We'll win him over!

He'll be vetted & vaccinated this week, and will then need a foster home to settle in until his family can recover and bring him home!

If you are an approved foster and can help, please email us at RedPaw.wellness@gmail.com. If you'd like to become an approved Foster please fill out a foster app on our website: http://redpawemergencyreliefteam.com/foster-application/


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor guy! He looks like a hunka hunka man though!!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> A new foster is coming tomorrow. His name is Haley and he is a real sweetie who is really missing his mom. Poor little guy.   I will try to keep him happy until they can be reunited.
> 
> 
> 
> From Red Paw:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Haley. He was displaced by a fire overnight in West Philly. He is a momma's boy, and a little unhappy at the moment that he is not with his family, understandably so! We were told that he is very sweet, friendly & loves his head rubs. He's nudged for a few this morning but isn't quite sure about us yet! We'll win him over!
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be vetted & vaccinated this week, and will then need a foster home to settle in until his family can recover and bring him home!
> 
> 
> 
> If you are an approved foster and can help, please email us at RedPaw.wellness@gmail.com. If you'd like to become an approved Foster please fill out a foster app on our website: http://redpawemergencyreliefteam.com/foster-application/




Oh he reminds me so much of my Figgy-Nose...


----------



## Cindi

1 week. That is all the time I have to enjoy this sweet boy. He will be reunited with his family on Sunday. I am really enjoying his company. He loves to just cuddle up against my leg and nap. He and Bellis were friends from the start and he gets along well with the others. It is always the easy ones that are quickly reunited. 

I feel like I am always posting a pic of all the cats eating together. lol


----------



## poopsie

He is so handsome!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh gosh I just want to blow raspberries on that belleh!!!


----------



## Cindi

Isn't he adorable??? And he loves a belly rub too. He's the perfect cat.


----------



## clevercat

He really is adorable!


----------



## chessmont

He's beautiful


----------



## poopsie

Does he have a soul patch!?!?!


----------



## Cindi

Actually yes! He is just a cool dude hanging on my desk. 





poopsie said:


> Does he have a soul patch!?!?!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Actually yes! He is just a cool dude hanging on my desk.




I just love this kitteh!


----------



## poopsie

lookit those big ol mitten paws


----------



## Cindi

The big guy will be leaving in 30 minutes and I am so sad/happy. I am glad he will be reunited with his family. I was told they call every day to check up on him and miss him terribly. I can see why. He is the sweetest love sponge.   I will cry when he leaves and smile when I see the reunion pics. Sappy much??  lol


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> The big guy will be leaving in 30 minutes and I am so sad/happy. I am glad he will be reunited with his family. I was told they call every day to check up on him and miss him terribly. I can see why. He is the sweetest love sponge.   I will cry when he leaves and smile when I see the reunion pics. Sappy much??  lol




Something about that little face...le sigh. I'm so glad - as he has to leave you - that he is going back to a family who clearly adore him. You did a good thing (again) Cindi. Big hugs, the goodbyes are never easy.


----------



## Cindi

Haley is back home with his owners.  

From Red Paw:

A couple hours later, we reunited Haley, with his owners. Haley was displaced by a fire in West Philly, last month, when the store below his apt caught fire. Luckily, his owner was able to grab him and get him out safe, after all, he is like one of her kids, she told us! And we believe her cause she must have called us dozens of times in the last month to check in on him, and make sure he was ok! She really loves him! So needless to say, she was thrilled to have him home!


----------



## buzzytoes

They look happy to have him back! How nice to know that they cared so much about him.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Haley is back home with his owners.
> 
> 
> 
> From Red Paw:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple hours later, we reunited Haley, with his owners. Haley was displaced by a fire in West Philly, last month, when the store below his apt caught fire. Luckily, his owner was able to grab him and get him out safe, after all, he is like one of her kids, she told us! And we believe her cause she must have called us dozens of times in the last month to check in on him, and make sure he was ok! She really loves him! So needless to say, she was thrilled to have him home!




So happy to see this update. Yay Haley!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Cindi

I've had a couple of weeks of no fosters but of course there are always more.   Sylvester will be coming here tonight after his neuter today. I'm told he is a sweet boy that just loves to be hugged and carried around. Sounds like my kind of foster cat.  He was in a fire but appears to be ok. There were 3 other animals in the house and all of them are ok thankfully. I hope Whirly is happy with a new playmate. He is only 8 months old or so.


Here is the Red Paw listing:

Fosters needed! Two cats and two dogs from two families just last night.....cats (male) are currently at RPHQ and getting neutered/vaccinated Wednesday. Both dogs are at Saved Me, and will also be vetted Wednesday. Sylvester - photo below - is so stinking cute, Jen can't bear to let him go! - he lives with a dog, Deuce - photo to come. If you are interested in fostering any of the pets, please email redpaw.wellness@gmail.com.


----------



## poopsie

He is a cutie patootie isn't he?

Are_ none  _of these animals ever neutered before they enter 'the system'?


----------



## Cindi

To be fair he is young but no, not even the older ones. ush:  He is awake now and begging for belly rubs. Such a sweet boy. He wants out of the cage but I think just to be safe I will wait until I can supervise tomorrow.





poopsie said:


> He is a cutie patootie isn't he?
> 
> Are_ none  _of these animals ever neutered before they enter 'the system'?


----------



## Cindi

I know you all remember Darby. I just had to post this pic him mom posted on Facebook today. I couldn't be happier for him. Such a contented look on his face and his family loves him to bits.


----------



## Cindi

My Red Paw foster cat Sylvester has tapeworms.   The poor little guy. Ah the joys of fostering. Luckily I have Drontal and he is easy to pill. Problem solved. He is such a sweet boy. Always on my desk looking for a belly rub. He also loves to be picked up and carried about. lol


----------



## poopsie

I am so glad that Darby is so happy. And give Syl an extra scritchie and smoochie from me :kiss:


----------



## buzzytoes

I love Darby updates!! That picture of him is the poster for "contentment" I think!

How much longer will Sylvester be with you? I wonder if he will fatten up once the tapeworm is gone. He doesn't seem particularly skinny?


----------



## Candice0985

aw Darby! this has to be one of my favorite adoption stories, the best ever after he could have wished for!

I hope Syls tape worm is gone soon, poor guy!


----------



## Cindi

Sylvester is not overly skinny. He is only 10 months old and is tall and long. He was wormed 2 weeks ago but sometimes they need a second dose to do the job. He probably will gain a bit of weight when the worms are gone. He is still a growing boy. As for how long he will be here it will probably be a few more weeks. His owner is trying to find a new apartment but has been checking in every day and misses him terribly. I can see why, he is such a love bug.


----------



## Cindi

Sylvester is on his way home! His owner and his dog brother miss him and will be very happy to have him home. This morning we had a huge game of laser dot to tire him out some for his ride home. Now I am just waiting for the reunion pics to show up on Facebook. I will miss him. He is a very affectionate boy. The girls will not miss him. lol  He liked to play too rough sometimes and ate everything in sight.


----------



## Cindi

Of course there are always more cats in need. Meet Cami. She will probably be here late next week. Her eyes are irritated from the smoke but she should be ok.

From Red Paw:

Cami  spent a day in 02 at PennVet following the fire that destroyed her home.  She is a 2 year old Torti, who will need a few days to recover before being spayed and vaccinated next week.  She also lived with a dog, so far is very quiet and keeps to herself after everything she's been through, it's understandable!  She's squinting in her photo....rest assured, two working eyes, currently on eye meds that may need to be applied several times a day in foster care.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sylvester is such a good looking kitty! Hope Cami's transition is easy. I just love what Red Paw does.


----------



## Cindi

Sylvester is safe and sound back with his family. I miss him  

From Red Paw:

Sylvester & his family were displaced by a fire in the beginning of March, but today, they are home & back together!
While he was in our care, Sylvester was neutered, vaccinated and got a vet check. Thanks to our donors, Sylvester's foster, Cindi P., & our transport vol, Abby P., for helping us keep Sylvester safe and healthy, and this family together!


----------



## poopsie

I am so glad that Syl is back with his people. They go back in better condition than when they arrived, don't they?
Poor little Cami--------I just want to sweep her up and cover her with :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Cindi

Red Paw is having such a horrible week. So many fires and so many of the pets didn't make it.  
Luckily this little girl is ok and she will be coming here today as a foster cat. From Red Paw:

Bizzy (Tabby cat) - this 7 month old kitten was displaced on Wednesday night in a fire that she, her momma cat and days old kitten miraculously survived!! She is recovering at RPHQ and on Monday will be spayed and vaccinated. She will be ready for foster care after 5pm on Monday. This photo (taken just after the rescue) doesn't do her justice, she has lovely stripes in person! She is quiet, kind of shy but loves a good belly rub. She lived with another cat and a small dog.

Hopefully I can put a smile on her adorable but sad face. Her momma cat and sister are with RP's director of animal services, she is an amazing vet tech. Both are doing well and might come here if the owners are not ready to take them back by the time the baby is old enough to eat on her own. The baby is only a few days old and is from another litter. Momma cat will be spayed so this will be her last litter.

Bizzy update: Bizzy is a boy. LOL  He is in the cage and checking out all the goings on. He doesn't seem too scared so hopefully I can let him out tonight.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Red Paw is having such a horrible week. So many fires and so many of the pets didn't make it.
> Luckily this little girl is ok and she will be coming here today as a foster cat. From Red Paw:
> 
> Bizzy (Tabby cat) - this 7 month old kitten was displaced on Wednesday night in a fire that she, her momma cat and days old kitten miraculously survived!! She is recovering at RPHQ and on Monday will be spayed and vaccinated. She will be ready for foster care after 5pm on Monday. This photo (taken just after the rescue) doesn't do her justice, she has lovely stripes in person! She is quiet, kind of shy but loves a good belly rub. She lived with another cat and a small dog.
> 
> Hopefully I can put a smile on her adorable but sad face. Her momma cat and sister are with RP's director of animal services, she is an amazing vet tech. Both are doing well and might come here if the owners are not ready to take them back by the time the baby is old enough to eat on her own. The baby is only a few days old and is from another litter. Momma cat will be spayed so this will be her last litter.
> 
> Bizzy update: Bizzy is a boy. LOL  He is in the cage and checking out all the goings on. He doesn't seem too scared so hopefully I can let him out tonight.




Oh look at that face! Cindi, you are an angel.


----------



## poopsie

I just want to crawl up next to them and cuddle them


----------



## Cindi

Turns out he might have gotten "Bizzy" with mom to make his sister. Ewwwwww.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Turns out he might have gotten "Bizzy" with mom to make his sister. Ewwwwww.



 seriously why are none of these kittehs fixed!!??


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Turns out he might have gotten "Bizzy" with mom to make his sister. Ewwwwww.




Oh dear.
I am like broken record. I must repeat the following sentence every.single.day.
IDK why people don't neuter. 
*sigh*


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I know you all remember Darby. I just had to post this pic him mom posted on Facebook today. I couldn't be happier for him. Such a contented look on his face and his family loves him to bits.




Oh I just saw this! That sweet boy, I am so happy to read this update. He looks very content


----------



## Cindi

Most of these cats come from low income areas where most people are not educated about proper animal care and if they were they couldn't afford it. It is sad to say but most of the time a fire or whatever is the best thing that ever happened to these pets. Red Paw does try to educate throughout the neighborhoods when something happens. They hand out flyers and have low/no cost spay/neuter clinics. You can only do what you can do, right? 






Candice0985 said:


> seriously why are none of these kittehs fixed!!??


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Most of these cats come from low income areas where most people are not educated about proper animal care and if they were they couldn't afford it. It is sad to say but most of the time a fire or whatever is the best thing that ever happened to these pets. Red Paw does try to educate throughout the neighborhoods when something happens. They hand out flyers and have low/no cost spay/neuter clinics. You can only do what you can do, right?



definitely, at least these cats and dogs have homes and people that love them (most of the time)


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor kitties. So glad there is an organization like Red Paw, especially because they s/n on top of saving lives.


----------



## Cindi

Bizzy has come a far way in 3 days. He is now out and about although he does use under the bed as his home base. He loves to play and really loves catnip. He is eating well and using the box although he is a digger and he throws the litter out of the box and all over my floor. UGH! Otherwise he is a joy. He is a bit skittish and I am hoping it's not because he was ever hurt. He cringes when I go to pet him but once I am petting him he purrs and give me his belly to rub. He gets along fine with the other cats. Bella even allowed him to sit on her chair. His people are in touch and currently looking for a new place to live. Theirs was destroyed by fire. His eyes are still runny and irritated so he is still getting eye meds 2x day


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Bizzy has come a far way in 3 days. He is now out and about although he does use under the bed as his home base. He loves to play and really loves catnip. He is eating well and using the box although he is a digger and he throws the litter out of the box and all over my floor. UGH! Otherwise he is a joy. He is a bit skittish and I am hoping it's not because he was ever hurt. He cringes when I go to pet him but once I am petting him he purrs and give me his belly to rub. He gets along fine with the other cats. Bella even allowed him to sit on her chair. His people are in touch and currently looking for a new place to live. Theirs was destroyed by fire. His eyes are still runny and irritated so he is still getting eye meds 2x day



Bizzys belly looks so soft! I to hope he's not skittish because of his family. hopefully it's just fear from the traumatic incident.

Hai Bella! how is she doing? (still laughing that her previous people said she would never be social or with other cats)


----------



## buzzytoes

His fur is so shiny!! His family must have been taking good care of him before the fire, peenuts not withstanding.


----------



## poopsie

Oh it just breaks my heart when kitties cringe away from a loving pat. I rescued Miss Tina Louise several years ago and she still cringes. I sure hope he hasn't been abused.


----------



## Cindi

Bella is doing great except she still like to poop on my floor.   I'm sure that's the reason they gave her up. But she is so sweet. Well to me anyway. She jumps up on my lap and just wants me to cuddle her up. She purrs and give me happy feet. She really is a lovable girl. She just has some bad habits. 

I think Bizzy has been through a lot in the last few days. The fire, being taken away from his people and cat family, neutering, shots, car rides and now he is here and I still have to give him eye meds 2x day. For all that he is doing well. I do think he is a very submissive cat. He will roll over if another cat comes at him. You haven't really laughed until you see 5 pound mop of a cat Bella make another cat submit to her.   He does purr easily and is not afraid to run around the room and play. I think he is doing ok so far.





Candice0985 said:


> Bizzys belly looks so soft! I to hope he's not skittish because of his family. hopefully it's just fear from the traumatic incident.
> 
> Hai Bella! how is she doing? (still laughing that her previous people said she would never be social or with other cats)


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> Bizzy has come a far way in 3 days. He is now out and about although he does use under the bed as his home base. He loves to play and really loves catnip. He is eating well and using the box although he is a digger and he throws the litter out of the box and all over my floor. UGH! Otherwise he is a joy. He is a bit skittish and I am hoping it's not because he was ever hurt. He cringes when I go to pet him but once I am petting him he purrs and give me his belly to rub. He gets along fine with the other cats. Bella even allowed him to sit on her chair. His people are in touch and currently looking for a new place to live. Theirs was destroyed by fire. His eyes are still runny and irritated so he is still getting eye meds 2x day




He's darling!


----------



## Cindi

Bizzy is still here and doing great. He and Whirly play all the time and he has finally figured out that wet food is yummy. Here he is having dinner with Whirly and Bella (the cat that hates other cats)


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Bizzy is still here and doing great. He and Whirly play all the time and he has finally figured out that wet food is yummy. Here he is having dinner with Whirly and Bella (the cat that hates other cats)





I bet he wishes he could stay with you.......................they probably ALL do


----------



## Cindi

Oh No!!!! Bizzy killed yellow mousie!!!    He killed it and brought it to me. He likes to lay under my desk chair while I am working. Such a sweet boy.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Oh No!!!! Bizzy killed yellow mousie!!!    He killed it and brought it to me. He likes to lay under my desk chair while I am working. Such a sweet boy.




Looks like he did a pretty good job of it! He seems very happy with you, Cindi. A beautiful boy


----------



## buzzytoes

I spy a belly waiting for razzleberries and scritches.


----------



## Cindi

He actually LOVES a belly rub and he has the loudest purr you ever heard, you can hear it across the room.


----------



## Cindi

To all the foster/rescue moms out there. Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## poopsie

I may have to come kit nap him----what a lovely boy!


----------



## Cindi

Bizzy has made himself at home now. What it is with these foster cats and my desk???    Isn't he the cutest? And he LOVES a belly rub.


----------



## buzzytoes

He is such a sleek boy! Whatever he is being fed must agree with him. Hi Bizzy!


----------



## poopsie

He is such a beeyouteeful boy! I just love the tabbies-----an extra rub from me please?


----------



## hermes_lemming

buzzytoes said:


> I spy a belly waiting for razzleberries and scritches.



Help a noob here. Razzleberries is where you blow kisses on their bellies right?


----------



## buzzytoes

hermes_lemming said:


> Help a noob here. Razzleberries is where you blow kisses on their bellies right?



Haha yeah - just a silly way of saying raspberries. The thing Bill Cosby used to do on the Cosby Show where you blow on someone to make that farting kind of sound.


----------



## Cindi

I knew it would happen. Bizzy has officially been surrendered by his worthless owner. I would say it's sad but they ALWAYS end up with a better home than the one they had. He will be posted for adoption on the Red Paw site today. I'm sure he will find a home quickly. He loves people and other cats, loves to play, loves to be held and loves a belly rub. Not to mention he is adorable with his unique markings. Please think "perfect forever home" thoughts for Bizzy.


----------



## Candice0985

poor Bizzy  why on earth would someone surrender such a sweet boy as Bizzy?

I hope he finds a fantastic new home who love and appreciate him.


----------



## Cindi

Red Paw took in 3 of their cats. One kitten, Bizzy and mom cat who was a few years old. They wanted the kitten back but not the older 2. Red Paw said all or none so they got none. I'm glad he didn't have to go back to such horrible people. I bet he gets more than 1 application pretty quickly.





Candice0985 said:


> poor Bizzy  why on earth would someone surrender such a sweet boy as Bizzy?
> 
> I hope he finds a fantastic new home who love and appreciate him.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Red Paw took in 3 of their cats. One kitten, Bizzy and mom cat who was a few years old. They wanted the kitten back but not the older 2. Red Paw said all or none so they got none. I'm glad he didn't have to go back to such horrible people. I bet he gets more than 1 application pretty quickly.




I wish there was a way to prevent them from adopting again. :censor:


----------



## Candice0985

omg they only wanted one back...yeah it doesn't work that way! ugh what shi**y people.... I hope all 3 of them find loving new homes quickly. poor babies...


----------



## Cindi

Bizzy and the kitten (his kitten with his mom   ) should find homes quickly. Isn't Miracle adorable???  Mom Stripe doesn't like other animals so she will be waiting a while longer. Also she is 10. She looks exactly like Bizzy.


https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/32521480

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/32521565






Candice0985 said:


> omg they only wanted one back...yeah it doesn't work that way! ugh what shi**y people.... I hope all 3 of them find loving new homes quickly. poor babies...


----------



## Candice0985

Miracle is so cute as is Bizzy and his mom/wife Stripe.

thoughts for these 3 little ones that they find homes soon!


----------



## clevercat

I am glad the rescue said 'all or none'. And I am glad those butthead owners decided on 'none'. The cats don't deserve such cra**y people. Hope they are all snapped up very soon!


----------



## Cindi

I have a new foster kitten! His owners had a fire and they need somewhere for him to stay while they recover and find a new place to live. He is BEYOND adorable. He has the softest fur and purrs as soon as you touch him. I was very happy to hear that his people check in every few days and they said to be sure to tell the foster that she can't keep him and they want him back. LOL  Meet Chucky!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hi Chucky!!


----------



## Cindi

He is too cute. Really. He ate out of every dish and played with every toy...and there are a LOT of them. lol  Finally he settled in a sun beam with his favorite scratcher and green mousie. That is one tired kitten.


----------



## buzzytoes

He looks like he might grow into a good sized boy!


----------



## poopsie

What a cutie pie!


----------



## jenny70

He's adorable!


----------



## poopsie

More orange floofiness


----------



## Cindi

New foster baby got here last night. She is a Red Paw rescue. There was a fire and although everyone got out safely the house was destroyed   She will be with me until her people can take her back. She is still a bit hissy and growly from her spay yesterday but I am told she is a sweet playful girl usually. Also a catnip junkie    Meet Mika!


----------



## poopsie

What a cutie pie. Poor little thing-----that is a lot to deal with in such a short period of time


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww she is a cutie!


----------



## jenny70

Awww, she's so cute!


----------



## Cindi

So MIka was reunited with her family on Sunday and a new Red Paw foster arrived yesterday. He has really been through the ringer. A fire destroyed his home, his sister cat died and his owner is in the burn unit at the hospital in an induced coma   He was badly injured in the fire but after 6 weeks of care e is doing better now. He is so sweet!!!! He is a big white (well kinda grey with the soot) boy. Loves affection, loves to be brushed and loves catnip. Tommy has decided Snowy is his cat. They rolled around together today in some catnip then Tommy gave him a bath. Snowy really likes Tommy too. He will probably be with me for an extended time do I am glad he is such a love. Meet Snowy!


----------



## buzzytoes

Six weeks later he still has soot on him? Poor guy! Poor owner as well. Do they think the owner will ever recover?? Glad he is able to settle right in at Casa Cindi!

ETA Nevermind - what I thought was soot was the catnip!


----------



## Cindi

He was in an oxygen tent for a while from smoke inhalation. Then he needed fluids and to be force fed. The medical director didn't want to stress him with a bath. No worries, Tommy will have him sparkling white in no time. I don't think they were able to talk to the owner yet. If she doesn't take him back we will find him a good home. He is adorable and sweet. It won't be a problem. I am hoping he can go home eventually.


----------



## poopsie

So sad. I hope the owner knows her kitty is safe and is being cared for--------it might help her rest easier. I know it would be the most important thing on my mind


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> New foster baby got here last night. She is a Red Paw rescue. There was a fire and although everyone got out safely the house was destroyed   She will be with me until her people can take her back. She is still a bit hissy and growly from her spay yesterday but I am told she is a sweet playful girl usually. Also a catnip junkie    Meet Mika!



MIka is so cute, she's looking at you like "look at my poor nakey belly, what did you do to me!?"


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> So MIka was reunited with her family on Sunday and a new Red Paw foster arrived yesterday. He has really been through the ringer. A fire destroyed his home, his sister cat died and his owner is in the burn unit at the hospital in an induced coma   He was badly injured in the fire but after 6 weeks of care e is doing better now. He is so sweet!!!! He is a big white (well kinda grey with the soot) boy. Loves affection, loves to be brushed and loves catnip. Tommy has decided Snowy is his cat. They rolled around together today in some catnip then Tommy gave him a bath. Snowy really likes Tommy too. He will probably be with me for an extended time do I am glad he is such a love. Meet Snowy!



Poor Snowy, i'm glad he has a good home to stay and make friends in the mean time, I hope his owner recovers and heals quickly.


----------



## Cindi

Just got an update. Snowy's owner is still in the hospital but he is awake and out of the burn unit. I was told he really loves Snowy and you can tell. Snowy is so darn sweet I can't take it. Look at that face! How am I supposed to get anything done today??  He jumps on my desk to get to my lap. Love this little guy. 
Also he has one gold eye and one blue. I just want to smooch that face.


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww Snowy you are so cute!!! Glad to hear his owner is doing better as well!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Just got an update. Snowy's owner is still in the hospital but he is awake and out of the burn unit. I was told he really loves Snowy and you can tell. Snowy is so darn sweet I can't take it. Look at that face! How am I supposed to get anything done today??  He jumps on my desk to get to my lap. Love this little guy.
> Also he has one gold eye and one blue. I just want to smooch that face.




Oh Snowy - those squishy cheeks! Those eyes!
His Person must be so happy you are looking after this little man [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pukasonqo

he is a handsome boy


----------



## Cindi

Great news! Snowy's owner is currently in rehab and will be able to bring Snowy home with him in about 2 weeks. I will miss this adorable boy. Yesterday I gave out catnip as usual. Rudy butted in line and rolled in the catnip meant for Snow. Snow taught him some manners. It was really great entertainment and you know kittens don't care if they get a swat. They just come right back. Tommy and Snow share nicely.


----------



## buzzytoes

So glad his owner will be home soon! Nothing helps the healing process like kitty snuggles in bed!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> So MIka was reunited with her family on Sunday and a new Red Paw foster arrived yesterday. He has really been through the ringer. A fire destroyed his home, his sister cat died and his owner is in the burn unit at the hospital in an induced coma   He was badly injured in the fire but after 6 weeks of care e is doing better now. He is so sweet!!!! He is a big white (well kinda grey with the soot) boy. Loves affection, loves to be brushed and loves catnip. Tommy has decided Snowy is his cat. They rolled around together today in some catnip then Tommy gave him a bath. Snowy really likes Tommy too. He will probably be with me for an extended time do I am glad he is such a love. Meet Snowy!



 What a lucky little boy. So glad his own is recovered and he can go home.


----------



## Cindi

vinbenphon1 said:


> What a lucky little boy. So glad his own is recovered and he can go home.



UGH! What a day yesterday. My poor foster cat Snow started to block. He was puking and going from litterbox to litterbox with nothing coming out. Rushed him to the vet. She said she had never seen so many crystals in one bladder.   Snow doesn't like wet food so that is part of the problem. He is home now with 3 different meds and some pain meds too. I feel so bad for him. He was really loopy from the anesthesia when I brought him home so he spent the night in the cage. He was not happy this morning. He made a huge mess of the cage. lol  so happy he is feeling better. I feel horrible that he blocked on my watch but it was probably better. His owner might not have realized what was happening until it was too late.This is the first time I have had a "rush to the vet" problem with a foster. It was scary.


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> UGH! What a day yesterday. My poor foster cat Snow started to block. He was puking and going from litterbox to litterbox with nothing coming out. Rushed him to the vet. She said she had never seen so many crystals in one bladder.   Snow doesn't like wet food so that is part of the problem. He is home now with 3 different meds and some pain meds too. I feel so bad for him. He was really loopy from the anesthesia when I brought him home so he spent the night in the cage. He was not happy this morning. He made a huge mess of the cage. lol  so happy he is feeling better. I feel horrible that he blocked on my watch but it was probably better. His owner might not have realized what was happening until it was too late.This is the first time I have had a "rush to the vet" problem with a foster. It was scary.



Poor Snow and poor you.  Will Red Paw help out with the special food or the PU surgery so that he doesn't get blocked when he goes back to his person?


----------



## Cindi

H wasn't completely blocked. They were able to get the catheter through after just a little resistance. Red Paw only covers care that is in direct relation to the fire although they did cover yesterday's care. The vet thinks with some meds and special food Snow will be just fine. I'm sure RP will provide a bag of the special food to get them started.





cats n bags said:


> Poor Snow and poor you.  Will Red Paw help out with the special food or the PU surgery so that he doesn't get blocked when he goes back to his person?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> UGH! What a day yesterday. My poor foster cat Snow started to block. He was puking and going from litterbox to litterbox with nothing coming out. Rushed him to the vet. She said she had never seen so many crystals in one bladder.   Snow doesn't like wet food so that is part of the problem. He is home now with 3 different meds and some pain meds too. I feel so bad for him. He was really loopy from the anesthesia when I brought him home so he spent the night in the cage. He was not happy this morning. He made a huge mess of the cage. lol  so happy he is feeling better. I feel horrible that he blocked on my watch but it was probably better. His owner might not have realized what was happening until it was too late.This is the first time I have had a "rush to the vet" problem with a foster. It was scary.




Oh, poor little guy - and poor you, Cindi. I've only been through this once (with my first cat) and it was really frightening for both of us. 
I hope Snow can force some wet food down, it's so difficult making sure they have enough water in their diet, isn't it. Sending you both a big {{{hug}}}.


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> H wasn't completely blocked. They were able to get the catheter through after just a little resistance. Red Paw only covers care that is in direct relation to the fire although they did cover yesterday's care. The vet thinks with some meds and special food Snow will be just fine. I'm sure RP will provide a bag of the special food to get them started.



I hope his people will keep him on the diet.  The late Wet Willy had to do the PU surgery because he kept blocking, and then stayed on the diet.,  My other boys did OK on just the dry food.  I know a lot of people aren't crazy about Hill's, but it has worked for me, and cooking special food isn't something I feel able to get right.

Peeper, even though she is female, makes a lot of crystals and went on the CD Stress stew cans.  They are really expensive, but it seems to be working well for her since we haven't had any issues since she went on the cans.  I give her some of the dry version for dinner, mixed into the leftovers from her breakfast.


----------



## chessmont

Oh how scary!  This happened with one of my cats over 30 years ago; I was out of town and my neighbor was feeding them, but she would not have noticed he wasn't peeing(had more than one cat).  Fortunately I came home 2 days early or he might have died.  They did not have to do Sx thank goodness, he just had to be on the special food the rest of his life.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Snow!! Glad he was under the watchful care of Foster Mama and that you got him to the vet in plenty of time.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh little Snow...  Recover swiftly little gorgeous boy.  He's a lucky boy that you were there for him Cindy.


----------



## Cindi

I'm happy to say Snow is feeling much better. He is back to the purring, belly rub, catnip addict that we all love.   That was a scary 24 hours.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I'm happy to say Snow is feeling much better. He is back to the purring, belly rub, catnip addict that we all love.   That was a scary 24 hours.




Yay for Snow! This post really made me smile.


----------



## poopsie

Oh thank goodness!


----------



## Cindi

Just got the call. Snowy will be going home on Saturday and his person is so excited and misses him so much. This will be a tough one and I will cry when he leaves. Such a sap. lol  Of course Red Paw won't let me be sad for long. There is an 18 year old that was just displaced by fire. She wasn't injured. If she gets along with other cats she will be coming here. I just love seniors and I especially love her crumpled whiskers.  She lives with a 6 month old kitten so I would probably take both. Patches and Mia.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Just got the call. Snowy will be going home on Saturday and his person is so excited and misses him so much. This will be a tough one and I will cry when he leaves. Such a sap. lol  Of course Red Paw won't let me be sad for long. There is an 18 year old that was just displaced by fire. She wasn't injured. If she gets along with other cats she will be coming here. I just love seniors and I especially love her crumpled whiskers.  She lives with a 6 month old kitten so I would probably take both. Patches and Mia.






OMG the cuteness!!!!!

So sorry to see Snowy go, but happy that his person has recovered. I would be lost without my kitties-----they are the best medicine ever


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Mia the orangeyness!! They are both very pretty! I am glad that Snow gets to go home so soon - I am sure he is missed terribly!


----------



## chessmont

So Mia is a female, Huh?  That's unusual, most orange cats are male.  Interesting


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Just got the call. Snowy will be going home on Saturday and his person is so excited and misses him so much. This will be a tough one and I will cry when he leaves. Such a sap. lol  Of course Red Paw won't let me be sad for long. There is an 18 year old that was just displaced by fire. She wasn't injured. If she gets along with other cats she will be coming here. I just love seniors and I especially love her crumpled whiskers.  She lives with a 6 month old kitten so I would probably take both. Patches and Mia.




Aww look at these two cuties. Hai Patches! Hai Mia!
I know you'll miss Snow, Cindi - I can't imagine how happy his owner will be when they're reunited.
{{{hugs}}} You do a wonderful job.


----------



## Cindi

So turns out I won't be fostering Patches and Mia. The owner refuses to neuter one of her dogs so he can't be placed in a foster home. She is going to breed him in the spring. I KNOW, RIGHT?? 
Their pets are going to stay with them at a relatives house. Red Paw is providing food and supplies.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> So turns out I won't be fostering Patches and Mia. The owner refuses to neuter one of her dogs so he can't be placed in a foster home. She is going to breed him in the spring. I KNOW, RIGHT??
> Their pets are going to stay with them at a relatives house. Red Paw is providing food and supplies.




Great, just what the world needs. Another puppy factory. Stoopid owner.
Has Snowy left yet?


----------



## buzzytoes

Ugh people. I am so glad Red Paw stands by it's principles though.


----------



## chessmont

I just have to ask:  do you know they are not a responsible breeder? (they maybe be substandard, but do you know?)

I know I dove into this a few years ago here but I am a breeder, and a responsible one.  Produced 10 puppies since 2001.  Health tested parents, etc.

Just had to comment.  Hopefully no flaming.  I also volunteer for a Greyhound Rescue and they have no problem with me having intact dogs (though I don't have any intact right now).  They know I am reputable.


----------



## Cindi

Red Paw interviewed the owner and this is her own dog that she wants to breed because he is so special. Red Paw does an extensive interview to figure out how best to help the families and what services to offer. They spay/neuter all pets that go into foster care. They also provide shots, worming and any vet care needed due to the tragedy. The owner found somewhere for the dog to stay. We will still care for her other pets. 

Clever, Snowy is leaving on Saturday. I will post reunion pics here. I'm sure the owner will cry which will make me cry...again. Reunion pics make me so happy.








chessmont said:


> I just have to ask:  do you know they are not a responsible breeder? (they maybe be substandard, but do you know?)
> 
> I know I dove into this a few years ago here but I am a breeder, and a responsible one.  Produced 10 puppies since 2001.  Health tested parents, etc.
> 
> Just had to comment.  Hopefully no flaming.  I also volunteer for a Greyhound Rescue and they have no problem with me having intact dogs (though I don't have any intact right now).  They know I am reputable.


----------



## chessmont

Cindi said:


> Red Paw interviewed the owner and this is her own dog that she wants to breed because he is so special. Red Paw does an extensive interview to figure out how best to help the families and what services to offer. They spay/neuter all pets that go into foster care. They also provide shots, worming and any vet care needed due to the tragedy. The owner found somewhere for the dog to stay. We will still care for her other pets.
> 
> Clever, Snowy is leaving on Saturday. I will post reunion pics here. I'm sure the owner will cry which will make me cry...again. Reunion pics make me so happy.



Ah, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Cindi

I just found out that Snowy's reunion is going to be video taped as part of a Red Paw fundraiser. How cool is that??? With Snow and his owner having similar injuries they though it would be a nice reunion story to tell. I am going to have to watch that alone so I can cry my eyes out. UGH! I love Snowy.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I just found out that Snowy's reunion is going to be video taped as part of a Red Paw fundraiser. How cool is that??? With Snow and his owner having similar injuries they though it would be a nice reunion story to tell. I am going to have to watch that alone so I can cry my eyes out. UGH! I love Snowy.




Awww, Cindi. Snowy has really grabbed a piece of your heart, hasn't he? {{{hugs}}}


----------



## buzzytoes

Well you know if they post it somewhere you need to share with us!


----------



## Cindi

Well obviously   You guys have been sharing this adventure with me from the beginning. 
I have all Snow's stuff ready to go. Red Paw provides everything he will need to get started. Litterbox, litter, litter scoop, food, bowls, toys. For every foster I add a few of their favorites. Treats, toys. Snowy has a new jar of catnip and a catnip cigar. I will post reunion pics probably late Saturday night or Sunday morning.





buzzytoes said:


> Well you know if they post it somewhere you need to share with us!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Well obviously   You guys have been sharing this adventure with me from the beginning.
> 
> I have all Snow's stuff ready to go. Red Paw provides everything he will need to get started. Litterbox, litter, litter scoop, food, bowls, toys. For every foster I add a few of their favorites. Treats, toys. Snowy has a new jar of catnip and a catnip cigar. I will post reunion pics probably late Saturday night or Sunday morning.




Aww please give him a big farewell smoochie from Aunty clever!


----------



## Cindi

Will do although I don't think he is going to be thrilled with the number of farewell smoochies he is already getting. 





clevercat said:


> Aww please give him a big farewell smoochie from Aunty clever!


----------



## Candice0985

aww i'm so happy for Snowy and that he's going back to a family that loves him deeply, unlike some of these other people who have surrendered their sweet pets 

I know he's going back home with a piece of your heart but it must be nice knowing he's returning to a home where he's so loved


----------



## Cindi

It really does make me happy when I know the owner loves their pet and can't wait to have them back.I am happy for Snowy too. I'm sure he misses his person as well. 13 hours and he will be on his way home.






Candice0985 said:


> aww i'm so happy for Snowy and that he's going back to a family that loves him deeply, unlike some of these other people who have surrendered their sweet pets
> 
> I know he's going back home with a piece of your heart but it must be nice knowing he's returning to a home where he's so loved


----------



## Cindi

This is it, Snowy is leaving. I put his collar back on and attached the collar of his sister cat that didn't make it to his carrier. One more catnip session with his best buddy Tommy then on his way home. I will really miss this guy. I know Tommy will too.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> This is it, Snowy is leaving. I put his collar back on and attached the collar of his sister cat that didn't make it to his carrier. One more catnip session with his best buddy Tommy then on his way home. I will really miss this guy. I know Tommy will too.




*sniffle* Safe journey, Snow. I know your mama will be thrilled to have you back. Big {{{hugs}}} Cindi.
Meanwhile, isn't it cousin Tommy's adoptiversary tomorrow? I seem to remember Mr Cindi organising that in time for your burfday a few years ago...


----------



## Cindi

WOW! Good memory Clever. You are correct. Can you believe it's been 4 years??? Here is the old thread. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious-/big-news-tommy-is-staying-727523.html





clevercat said:


> *sniffle* Safe journey, Snow. I know your mama will be thrilled to have you back. Big {{{hugs}}} Cindi.
> Meanwhile, isn't it cousin Tommy's adoptiversary tomorrow? I seem to remember Mr Cindi organising that in time for your burfday a few years ago...


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> WOW! Good memory Clever. You are correct. Can you believe it's been 4 years??? Here is the old thread.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious-/big-news-tommy-is-staying-727523.html




Four years!! Where did that time go??
Probably that thread needs updating with MOAR peekchures. [emoji74][emoji74][emoji74] Pretty please [emoji173]&#65039;
Meanwhile - HAPPY BURFDAY CINDI!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Thanks Clever. I will definitely take more pics. Best birthday gift ever. 





clevercat said:


> Four years!! Where did that time go??
> Probably that thread needs updating with MOAR peekchures. [emoji74][emoji74][emoji74] Pretty please [emoji173]&#65039;
> Meanwhile - HAPPY BURFDAY CINDI!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Finally Reunion pics are posted. Snowy and his owner are so happy to be reunited. 



Very early in the morning right before Christmas we received a call from the Philadelphia Fire Department. They were on-scene of an apt fire in North Philly where one resident had been rushed to the hospital and medics were providing oxygen to his two cats pulled from the fire.
We rushed Snowy & Zoe to Penn Vet where they were placed in 02, they had ulcer's on their eyes from the fire, were hypertensive & hypothermic and Zoe was neurologically inappropriate and more critical than her brother. Unfortunately, Zoe did not make it. But after several days of tremendous care at Penn Vet, and weeks of bed rest and care from our Animal Services Director & super foster, Cindi P., Snowy made a full recovery!
Yesterday Snowy and his owner were reunited! Snowy's owner is still recovering from his injuries due to the fire, but is living with his sister and SO excited to have Snowy back so they can continue to recover together!
Show Red Paw your LOVE today and be our Valentine!
We can't continue to do what we do without your help!
DONATE at: www.redpawemergencyreliefteam.org


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Finally Reunion pics are posted. Snowy and his owner are so happy to be reunited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very early in the morning right before Christmas we received a call from the Philadelphia Fire Department. They were on-scene of an apt fire in North Philly where one resident had been rushed to the hospital and medics were providing oxygen to his two cats pulled from the fire.
> 
> We rushed Snowy & Zoe to Penn Vet where they were placed in 02, they had ulcer's on their eyes from the fire, were hypertensive & hypothermic and Zoe was neurologically inappropriate and more critical than her brother. Unfortunately, Zoe did not make it. But after several days of tremendous care at Penn Vet, and weeks of bed rest and care from our Animal Services Director & super foster, Cindi P., Snowy made a full recovery!
> 
> Yesterday Snowy and his owner were reunited! Snowy's owner is still recovering from his injuries due to the fire, but is living with his sister and SO excited to have Snowy back so they can continue to recover together!
> 
> Show Red Paw your LOVE today and be our Valentine!
> 
> We can't continue to do what we do without your help!
> 
> DONATE at: www.redpawemergencyreliefteam.org




Aww that just made my day [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039; Thank you for posting, Cindi. So lovely to see them back together.


----------



## Cindi

Got some pics from Snowy's catnip farewell party. 






clevercat said:


> Four years!! Where did that time go??
> Probably that thread needs updating with MOAR peekchures. [emoji74][emoji74][emoji74] Pretty please [emoji173]&#65039;
> Meanwhile - HAPPY BURFDAY CINDI!!!!


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwwwwwwwww...........................



Those are sure healthy looking kittehs!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Got some pics from Snowy's catnip farewell party.




That first photo of Cousin Tommy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Cindi

UGH! Oh his poor little face. I can't take it. :cry:  This is Stevie (named after the fire fighter that saved him). There was a fire and he and his owner were badly injured. His owner is in the hospital and Stevie is at the vet in an oxygen tank.  He has burns on all 4 paws and his face. The medical director will stabilize him then he will stay with me until his people are ready to take him back.Here is the Red Paw post:

Early this morning the Philadelphia Fire Department responded to a fire in North Philly that sent one person to the hospital. While doing their search they found this little guy in bad shape. The FFs from Engine 50 pulled him out & provided oxygen on-scene until we arrived!
We rushed him to Penn Vet where he is being treated for smoke inhalation, eye ulcers & burns to all four paws and his face. He is currently in oxygen, receiving injectable pain meds and SSD cream for his burns. The staff at Penn will be applying a pain patch this evening to adequately manage pain. Considering what he has been through, he's one lucky little kitty.
Unfortunately, his owner was also rushed to the hospital, so we don't know his name yet. But, we believe his owner is doing ok, so we're hoping to speak with him in the next couple days. By then, hopefully our little &#8234;#&#8206;firecat&#8236; will be out of the hospital!
If you'd like to help us cover the cost of our little injured fire kitten for his owner, please donate at www.redpawemergencyreliefteam.org/donate


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> UGH! Oh his poor little face. I can't take it. :cry:  This is Stevie (named after the fire fighter that saved him). There was a fire and he and his owner were badly injured. His owner is in the hospital and Stevie is at the vet in an oxygen tank.  He has burns on all 4 paws and his face. The medical director will stabilize him then he will stay with me until his people are ready to take him back.Here is the Red Paw post:
> 
> Early this morning the Philadelphia Fire Department responded to a fire in North Philly that sent one person to the hospital. While doing their search they found this little guy in bad shape. The FFs from Engine 50 pulled him out & provided oxygen on-scene until we arrived!
> We rushed him to Penn Vet where he is being treated for smoke inhalation, eye ulcers & burns to all four paws and his face. He is currently in oxygen, receiving injectable pain meds and SSD cream for his burns. The staff at Penn will be applying a pain patch this evening to adequately manage pain. Considering what he has been through, he's one lucky little kitty.
> Unfortunately, his owner was also rushed to the hospital, so we don't know his name yet. But, we believe his owner is doing ok, so we're hoping to speak with him in the next couple days. By then, hopefully our little &#8234;#&#8206;firecat&#8236; will be out of the hospital!
> If you'd like to help us cover the cost of our little injured fire kitten for his owner, please donate at www.redpawemergencyreliefteam.org/donate



poor baby!, I hope he heals up quickly and his pain is well managed. he'll get to experience some love and a good home with you until his owners can bring him home


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh my gosh his poor little melted whiskers!! He looks so sad the poor guy. Those firefighters sure do good work. Paws crossed he comes to you soon!


----------



## Cindi

Stevie is out of the oxygen cage and eating on his own. That is amazing progress. He was even playing with his dry food. The medical director thinks it could be hallucinations  from the pain patch. Either way he is at least feeling better and breathing on his own. He will probably be here in about 10 days.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Stevie is out of the oxygen cage and eating on his own. That is amazing progress. He was even playing with his dry food. The medical director thinks it could be hallucinations  from the pain patch. Either way he is at least feeling better and breathing on his own. He will probably be here in about 10 days.




Oh this poor, poor little man. Will you foster him, Cindi? I really must see if there is a UK version of Red Paw - I would love to offer help and a safe place to land...


----------



## Cindi

Clever, the medical director said it would take about 7-10 days to stabilize him then he will come here. He has to have his burned paws checked by the vet in 1 week.  Mary is a vet tech and takes in the pets that need actual medical care. When they get to the point of just meds and love I take over. Snow was badly burned and not eating on his own before he came here. Mary is a truly amazing person.


----------



## buzzytoes

I just looked them up on FB to start following them. Wish they had something like that here! I have a friend that is trying to get something going for Domestic Violence victims but that is about it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cindi

Red Paw has been expanding but only local so far and surrounding states. We service NY, PA, MD, DE, NJ. We really provide an amazing service. It's actually surprising there aren't more animal rescues like RP. The founder of RP was a Philly firefighter. She saw what happened to pets after a disaster and decided to do something about it. RP is filled with amazing, compassionate animal lovers.


----------



## Cindi

https://www.facebook.com/mary.kury....=10208782352020434&notif_t=feed_comment_reply

His feet and face are burned but he is eating like a champ.


----------



## Cindi

Little Stevie is healing slowly. His paws are looking better and his face is looking worse, especially with the burn cream on there. Even through all this he is a happy kitty that purrs if you put him in your lap and eats non stop. Keep this little guy in your thoughts. Hopefully he will continue to do well.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Little Stevie is healing slowly. His paws are looking better and his face is looking worse, especially with the burn cream on there. Even through all this he is a happy kitty that purrs if you put him in your lap and eats non stop. Keep this little guy in your thoughts. Hopefully he will continue to do well.


feel better soon Little Stevie


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Little Stevie is healing slowly. His paws are looking better and his face is looking worse, especially with the burn cream on there. Even through all this he is a happy kitty that purrs if you put him in your lap and eats non stop. Keep this little guy in your thoughts. Hopefully he will continue to do well.




Oh, little man. Holding extra strength good thoughts for you!


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> Little Stevie is healing slowly. His paws are looking better and his face is looking worse, especially with the burn cream on there. Even through all this he is a happy kitty that purrs if you put him in your lap and eats non stop. Keep this little guy in your thoughts. Hopefully he will continue to do well.




Oh that poor little soul!  Lots of healing thoughts headed your way!


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> Little Stevie is healing slowly. His paws are looking better and his face is looking worse, especially with the burn cream on there. Even through all this he is a happy kitty that purrs if you put him in your lap and eats non stop. Keep this little guy in your thoughts. Hopefully he will continue to do well.



Sending healing mojo to little Stevie.  

When you say his face looks worse, is it just ugly because of the goop smeared on the burns, or is it not healing as well as his feet?


----------



## Cindi

It's not healing as quickly. His feet look pretty bad with the cream on too.





cats n bags said:


> Sending healing mojo to little Stevie.
> 
> When you say his face looks worse, is it just ugly because of the goop smeared on the burns, or is it not healing as well as his feet?


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Stevie!! Hope that cream starts working it's magic.


----------



## chessmont

Cindi you do such great work, thank you.


----------



## poopsie

Oh that poor little precious! :cry:  Sending so much love


----------



## Cindi

They changed his name to Javier. Apparently the owner can't be bothered to return a call about the care of his pet even though he is fine now.   I hate people. He will be officially surrendered in 30 days. Probably the best thing that ever happened to him. He will go to a loving home now for sure. He will probably be here late next week. Here is the latest update:

Update on our little injured &#8234;#&#8206;firecat&#8236; Javier:
He had his re-check at Penn Vet today. Three of his four paws are healing nicely. The fourth not so much, we are going to try soaking treatments on it before going to a surgical solution. Hopefully on his next re-check it will look better!
And although more burns on his face emerged since discharge, his pain level and demeanor (as you can see from the pictures) are just fine!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> They changed his name to Javier. Apparently the owner can't be bothered to return a call about the care of his pet even though he is fine now.   I hate people. He will be officially surrendered in 30 days. Probably the best thing that ever happened to him. He will go to a loving home now for sure. He will probably be here late next week. Here is the latest update:
> 
> 
> 
> Update on our little injured &#8234;#&#8206;firecat&#8236; Javier:
> 
> He had his re-check at Penn Vet today. Three of his four paws are healing nicely. The fourth not so much, we are going to try soaking treatments on it before going to a surgical solution. Hopefully on his next re-check it will look better!
> 
> And although more burns on his face emerged since discharge, his pain level and demeanor (as you can see from the pictures) are just fine!




What is WRONG with people?  Never mind, Javier - you will soon be healed up and you'll find a home where you will be loved...
I'd snap him up in a heartbeat [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Candice0985

Poor Javier....he suffers through a fire and his owner surrenders him? Peoples are jerks....seriously the worst.

I really hope he heals up nicely and he finds an amazing home who will love him to bits for the rest of his life.


----------



## poopsie

I have seriously gotten to the point where the only people I can deal with are 'animal' people. And I don't mean pet owners------there are too many of them who should NOT be allowed to have a pet. I mean real animal people.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I have seriously gotten to the point where the only people I can deal with are 'animal' people. And I don't mean pet owners------there are too many of them who should NOT be allowed to have a pet. I mean real animal people.




Yep. Me too.


----------



## Cindi

I'm with you, Poopsie. I really dislike most people. I am in serious trouble when an injured kitty comes to me and they are going to be surrendered. I would scoop him up in a minute if I didn't already have a ridiculous number of cats. I don't want any of my kids to feel neglected. I will find Javier an amazing home. He will forget all about his idiot prior owner. I can't wait to hug him and kiss his little burned up whisker face.   I wonder how long it takes for whiskers to grow back?


----------



## jenny70

poopsie said:


> I have seriously gotten to the point where the only people I can deal with are 'animal' people. And I don't mean pet owners------there are too many of them who should NOT be allowed to have a pet. I mean real animal people.




Cosign...


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> I'm with you, Poopsie. I really dislike most people. I am in serious trouble when an injured kitty comes to me and they are going to be surrendered. I would scoop him up in a minute if I didn't already have a ridiculous number of cats. I don't want any of my kids to feel neglected. I will find Javier an amazing home. He will forget all about his idiot prior owner. I can't wait to hug him and kiss his little burned up whisker face.   I wonder how long it takes for whiskers to grow back?





I absolutely hate having to leave the house. I have low frustration tolerance coupled with a zero tolerance policy for asswholery. 

I can't wait for Javier to be welcomed to Casa Cindi. I am sure he will bask in all the love from you and his TPF aunties 

It takes a while, but whiskers do grow back.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie said:


> I have seriously gotten to the point where the only people I can deal with are 'animal' people. And I don't mean pet owners------there are too many of them who should NOT be allowed to have a pet. I mean real animal people.


I concur!



poopsie said:


> I absolutely hate having to leave the house. I have low frustration tolerance coupled with a zero tolerance policy for asswholery.
> 
> I can't wait for Javier to be welcomed to Casa Cindi. I am sure he will bask in all the love from you and his TPF aunties
> 
> It takes a while, but whiskers do grow back.


I agree, my cashier at the grocery store the other day decided to comment on the amount of cat food I was buying. I didn't have to explain, but I laughed and mentioned I have 2 but I feed the majority of this canned food to a feral kitty. She then decided to tell me animals are dirty and they don't belong in the house, continued to ask me if I have to bath my cats daily because animals are so filthy? I just looked at the lady behind me in line...she looked back at me and raised her eyebrows like WTF is this!?

I just told her very briefly, actually pets are wonderful and cats especially are very clean animals, but you don't seem to be an animal type so please don't ever get one, leave animal rescue to those who actually care. The lady behind me burst out snickering and the cashier didn't say a word. I left with a "have a great day mame"


----------



## buzzytoes

Candice0985 said:


> I concur!
> 
> 
> I agree, my cashier at the grocery store the other day decided to comment on the amount of cat food I was buying. I didn't have to explain, but I laughed and mentioned I have 2 but I feed the majority of this canned food to a feral kitty. She then decided to tell me animals are dirty and they don't belong in the house, continued to ask me if I have to bath my cats daily because animals are so filthy? I just looked at the lady behind me in line...she looked back at me and raised her eyebrows like WTF is this!?
> 
> I just told her very briefly, actually pets are wonderful and cats especially are very clean animals, but you don't seem to be an animal type so please don't ever get one, leave animal rescue to those who actually care. The lady behind me burst out snickering and the cashier didn't say a word. I left with a "have a great day mame"


Oh snap! Good for you!! Who tells a complete stranger how to live their life like that? Jeez.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Oh snap! Good for you!! Who tells a complete stranger how to live their life like that? Jeez.




I know right!? I just walked away thinking "some people, the nerve," I don't think she meant to be rude, I really think she truly just thinks animals aren't pets and because they're animals they're dirty. 

My cats are cleaner than many humans I've come across!!!!! [emoji38]


----------



## poopsie

Any updates on Javier's condition?


----------



## Cindi

He will be here Friday or Saturday. Here is the current update: The Dee she is talking about is a large Pittbull.   DeeDee takes care of Mary's fosters if they will let her. I have never met such a gentle and loving dog. She especially likes to bathe the kittens. 

Havee is fearless.  Feet look great - small residual scabs but he can run and jump.  Momma Stripe lunged at him again but he just flattens himself out and continues doing what he was doing.  Dee getting used to him - she's afraid of getting scratched but loves to lick his head!







poopsie said:


> Any updates on Javier's condition?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> He will be here Friday or Saturday. Here is the current update: The Dee she is talking about is a large Pittbull.   DeeDee takes care of Mary's fosters if they will let her. I have never met such a gentle and loving dog. She especially likes to bathe the kittens.
> 
> 
> 
> Havee is fearless.  Feet look great - small residual scabs but he can run and jump.  Momma Stripe lunged at him again but he just flattens himself out and continues doing what he was doing.  Dee getting used to him - she's afraid of getting scratched but loves to lick his head!




Thank you for the update, Cindi.
You know, if I win Lotto this week somehow, some way, that young man would have a Furever Home here at BBT,
Something about that little face,,,
Meanwhile, so excited to see how Belly, Tommy et al will take to him [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Thank you for the update, Cindi.
> You know, if I win Lotto this week somehow, some way, that young man would have a Furever Home here at BBT,
> Something about that little face,,,
> Meanwhile, so excited to see how Belly, Tommy et al will take to him [emoji173]&#65039;





IKR!


Good luck with yours


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> He will be here Friday or Saturday. Here is the current update: The Dee she is talking about is a large Pittbull.   DeeDee takes care of Mary's fosters if they will let her. I have never met such a gentle and loving dog. She especially likes to bathe the kittens.
> 
> Havee is fearless.  Feet look great - small residual scabs but he can run and jump.  Momma Stripe lunged at him again but he just flattens himself out and continues doing what he was doing.  Dee getting used to him - she's afraid of getting scratched but loves to lick his head!



Javier looks like a different cat now.  

I just want to  on his little head and squish him with hugs.


----------



## buzzytoes

He is looking much better!! Cannot wait for pics when he joins your crew!


----------



## Cindi

Doesn't he have the cutest face??? I just want to squish him and kiss his poor burned up whiskers. Hopefully Friday.


Clever if you win the lottery we will arrange for you to come and pick him up. Of course I will have to come with him to do the home check. 2 weeks here, 2 weeks there. Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Doesn't he have the cutest face??? I just want to squish him and kiss his poor burned up whiskers. Hopefully Friday.
> 
> 
> Clever if you win the lottery we will arrange for you to come and pick him up. Of course I will have to come with him to do the home check. 2 weeks here, 2 weeks there. Sounds like a good plan.




*runs off to buy extra tickets* [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cindi

I need to buy some as well. Tomorrow's drawing is for $292 million. 





clevercat said:


> *runs off to buy extra tickets* [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I need to buy some as well. Tomorrow's drawing is for $292 million.




I would immediately open a big a$$ rescue sanctuary...


----------



## Cindi

Definitely first thing after paying off the house and bills. 





clevercat said:


> I would immediately open a big a$$ rescue sanctuary...


----------



## Cindi

Javier will be here today around 4:00! So excited to finally be able to hug and kiss him. He and DeeDee ( the Pittbull) have become great friends. I know she will miss him. Hopefully Tommy will take over for DeeDee in the bath department and Whirly will enjoy playing with him.


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay!!!


----------



## poopsie

Oooohhhhhhhhhhhh can't wait til he arrives!!!!!


----------



## Cindi

He is so cute! Javier is still using behind the chair as his home base but he came running out when he heard the cat food lid pop. He is still trying to explore and figure things out. At least I don't have to worry about if he's eating or not. He had no problem sharing dinner with Tommy.


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> He is so cute! Javier is still using behind the chair as his home base but he came running out when he heard the cat food lid pop. He is still trying to explore and figure things out. At least I don't have to worry about if he's eating or not. He had no problem sharing dinner with Tommy.




Awww, so sweet!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> He is so cute! Javier is still using behind the chair as his home base but he came running out when he heard the cat food lid pop. He is still trying to explore and figure things out. At least I don't have to worry about if he's eating or not. He had no problem sharing dinner with Tommy.




Gah, so cute! He is going to have a wonderful time at Casa Cindi. Welcome to the Purrs Forum, little man!


----------



## poopsie

He looks much improved!


----------



## Cindi

Javier is still not sure about all this. He clawed his way onto my lap (thanks for that) for petting but growled at me after a while and got down.Now he is hanging with Tommy and Sabrina on my reading chair. He is such a sweetie. ACK those burned off whiskers! :cry:


----------



## buzzytoes

He is such a little guy!!


----------



## poopsie

A Sabrina sighting!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Even after all he's been through Javier is a lovebug. He puts his paws on my leg for me to pick him up. Much better than having him claw his way up.  He likes to be held like a baby with his head under my chin. I just love this little boy so much. I am putting cream on his eye every day and his ears a few times a week. I will be so happy when his little burned up face is all healed. He is going to be another tough one to give up. I am going to be super picky with the applications.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Even after all he's been through Javier is a lovebug. He puts his paws on my leg for me to pick him up. Much better than having him claw his way up.  He likes to be held like a baby with his head under my chin. I just love this little boy so much. I am putting cream on his eye every day and his ears a few times a week. I will be so happy when his little burned up face is all healed. He is going to be another tough one to give up. I am going to be super picky with the applications.




He is such a cutie-pie. Love the new photos - there is, as I think I've said before, something about that little face...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## poopsie

Such a brave little man!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh man his poor little burned up ears.  I am sure he will blossom at Casa Cindi!!


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> Even after all he's been through Javier is a lovebug. He puts his paws on my leg for me to pick him up. Much better than having him claw his way up.  He likes to be held like a baby with his head under my chin. I just love this little boy so much. I am putting cream on his eye every day and his ears a few times a week. I will be so happy when his little burned up face is all healed. He is going to be another tough one to give up. I am going to be super picky with the applications.



He really does look a lot better now.


----------



## Cindi

Javier has made friends with Rudy and they play all the time. Today Javier was helping me with the litterbox duties. That became a sneak attack and then cat wrestling with Rudy. I really wish I could keep him. He is such a sweet boy. There is a chance that the vet that treated him might want him so fingers crossed. That would be an amazing home.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sounds like he is back to normal kitty behavior!


----------



## poopsie

They are so resilient, aren't they? Still. it will be nice when he has his wheeeeeeskers back


----------



## Cindi

It's official! Javier is has been surrendered by his  :censor: owner. He is such a love. He just put his paw on my leg to be picked up and we cuddled for a while. He likes to rub his burned up whisker ends on me. They are actually starting to grow back now. His eye and nose are still healing and he will be neutered next week. I need the perfect adopter to apply for Javier. Need "perfect adopter" vibes coming this way please.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> It's official! Javier is has been surrendered by his  :censor: owner. He is such a love. He just put his paw on my leg to be picked up and we cuddled for a while. He likes to rub his burned up whisker ends on me. They are actually starting to grow back now. His eye and nose are still healing and he will be neutered next week. I need the perfect adopter to apply for Javier. Need "perfect adopter" vibes coming this way please.




I really, really wish that adopter could be me [emoji173]&#65039; but as the journey might be a bit of a stretch, I'll settle for sending many 'find the perfect person' vibes.
He is such a cutie-patootie.


----------



## buzzytoes

Why did they give him up???


----------



## Cindi

No idea. When Javier was rescued Red Paw contacted the owner and gave him all the information. He never bothered to call back and never answered his phone. He is a loser with a warrant out for his arrest apparently. He didn't care at all about his cat. Didn't even care when RP told him the cat was badly injured. Why have a cat??   No matter, he will have a great life now.





buzzytoes said:


> Why did they give him up???


----------



## Cindi

My poor little Javier. He is being neutered today so spent the night in jail and didn't even get some breakfast. He was making the most pitiful noises and reaching his paw out like "I love you, come and cuddle". As I left him with the vet he was already rubbing his little whisker nubs on her and giving her the look.  Probably just trying to get her to give him some food but still sweet. Everyone there loves him already.   I am nervous leaving him. I am always nervous leaving a cat at the vet's. I know he is in good hands but still worry. They will call me when he is awake. Now I just need the perfect adopter.


----------



## buzzytoes

This sweet boy is going to make someone very happy with all the loves he wants to give everyone.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> My poor little Javier. He is being neutered today so spent the night in jail and didn't even get some breakfast. He was making the most pitiful noises and reaching his paw out like "I love you, come and cuddle". As I left him with the vet he was already rubbing his little whisker nubs on her and giving her the look.  Probably just trying to get her to give him some food but still sweet. Everyone there loves him already.   I am nervous leaving him. I am always nervous leaving a cat at the vet's. I know he is in good hands but still worry. They will call me when he is awake. Now I just need the perfect adopter.



I love this little guy. Good luck Javier, Cindi will have a bag of frozen peas ready for your return...


----------



## poopsie

Oh sweetie! Hurry home little one


----------



## Cindi

Javier is awake and I can go pick him up in an hour. Whew! So how exciting is this? It's possible that the mother of the firefighter that saved Javier wants to adopt him. I am so excited for Javier and mom of Javier, firefighter. It would be perfect! The adoption rep said she will know next week. Please send "Javier's mom adopt Javier Cat" vibes. I am going to be sad when he leaves but I would feel a lot better knowing I couldn't have picked a more perfect adopter.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Javier is awake and I can go pick him up in an hour. Whew! So how exciting is this? It's possible that the mother of the firefighter that saved Javier wants to adopt him. I am so excited for Javier and mom of Javier, firefighter. It would be perfect! The adoption rep said she will know next week. Please send "Javier's mom adopt Javier Cat" vibes. I am going to be sad when he leaves but I would feel a lot better knowing I couldn't have picked a more perfect adopter.



AdoptAdoptAdopthim vibes being sent right now!


----------



## Cindi

Javier is home. He is still a little loopy so he will hang out in the cage for a few hours. I just love him to bits.


----------



## buzzytoes

What a great ending to his story that would be! I wonder if she would change his name.


----------



## cats n bags

Yay for Javier coming home.  I hope you picked up some medicinal ice cream for him on the way home.  

Adopt him thoughts going out to Auntie Firefighter's Mom.  Get him...get him...get him...


----------



## dusty paws

sending good thoughts to javier and his potential momma!


----------



## poopsie

She can call him Mijo


----------



## Cindi

Javier is all recovered from his neuter. He and Bella (must be an only cat) bird watching this morning. It's a cool morning but should be warm enough by lunch to open the windows. I hope they find a home for him quickly before I just let him into general population and be like, cat? what cat? nope, he's not new.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Javi you are so cute!! Bella looks adorably grumpy as always.


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> Javier is all recovered from his neuter. He and Bella (must be an only cat) bird watching this morning. It's a cool morning but should be warm enough by lunch to open the windows. I hope they find a home for him quickly before I just let him into general population and be like, cat? what cat? nope, he's not new.



Javi does look an awful lot like Tommy.  I'm sure nobody could ever tell them apart without running a DNA test.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Javier is all recovered from his neuter. He and Bella (must be an only cat) bird watching this morning. It's a cool morning but should be warm enough by lunch to open the windows. I hope they find a home for him quickly before I just let him into general population and be like, cat? what cat? nope, he's not new.




Is it bad I still want him to stay with you? I'm glad teh nootering is all over - he looks great, Cindi, as does Bella (doesn't like other cats) [emoji74]


----------



## Cindi

I like the way you think!   "No, that's Tommy. Yes, I guess he did grow the leg back". My hubby is a smartarse. 





cats n bags said:


> Javi does look an awful lot like Tommy.  I'm sure nobody could ever tell them apart without running a DNA test.


----------



## Cindi

I have just changed Javier's name to "Javier Get Down!" If I am not paying enough attention to him he will jump up on my desk and try to crawl onto my shoulder like a parrot. lol  He is a very sweet and affectionate boy and I do like the cuddling but I do have to work to keep him in the lifestyle in which he has become accustomed. lol  His paws and around his eye are as healed as they will get. His poor little ear tips are gone forever.   I am trying everything to get his nose to heal. UGH! Still he is beyond adorable and I love his bitty face. Also his whiskers are starting to grow back. Still waiting to hear about his possible adopter. Apparently they are on vacation for a few more days. Hoping to hear something soon.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor little Javi!! Not that he cares I'm sure.


----------



## poopsie

He has the sweetest face..................I love velcro kittehs!


----------



## sdkitty

Cindi said:


> I have just changed Javier's name to "Javier Get Down!" If I am not paying enough attention to him he will jump up on my desk and try to crawl onto my shoulder like a parrot. lol  He is a very sweet and affectionate boy and I do like the cuddling but I do have to work to keep him in the lifestyle in which he has become accustomed. lol  His paws and around his eye are as healed as they will get. His poor little ear tips are gone forever.   I am trying everything to get his nose to heal. UGH! Still he is beyond adorable and I love his bitty face. Also his whiskers are starting to grow back. Still waiting to hear about his possible adopter. Apparently they are on vacation for a few more days. Hoping to hear something soon.


he's adorable and you're an angel


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I have just changed Javier's name to "Javier Get Down!" If I am not paying enough attention to him he will jump up on my desk and try to crawl onto my shoulder like a parrot. lol  He is a very sweet and affectionate boy and I do like the cuddling but I do have to work to keep him in the lifestyle in which he has become accustomed. lol  His paws and around his eye are as healed as they will get. His poor little ear tips are gone forever.   I am trying everything to get his nose to heal. UGH! Still he is beyond adorable and I love his bitty face. Also his whiskers are starting to grow back. Still waiting to hear about his possible adopter. Apparently they are on vacation for a few more days. Hoping to hear something soon.




Javi, you are a cutie pie with or without wheeskers and ear tips! Cindi, you are doing a wonderful job with him [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Cindi

Received an e-mail today. How exciting is this???

The good news is we have the firefighter who saved Javier ready to adopt him! 
He's going to let me know when he's available next week to welcome Javier home. 
I'll be in touch with days/times so we can arrange transport from your place to his forever home.
I just wanted to give you a head's up! 


Javier is adopting Javier Jr!!!!  I am so excited!!!! And I am going to cry. lol   such a sap.


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay!!!! I thought it was great when Javi's mom wanted him, but this is even better!!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Received an e-mail today. How exciting is this???
> 
> The good news is we have the firefighter who saved Javier ready to adopt him!
> He's going to let me know when he's available next week to welcome Javier home.
> I'll be in touch with days/times so we can arrange transport from your place to his forever home.
> I just wanted to give you a head's up!
> 
> 
> Javier is adopting Javier Jr!!!!  I am so excited!!!! And I am going to cry. lol   such a sap.




Best news EVER! So happy for Javie - although I'll be crying with you, the day he leaves [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> Received an e-mail today. How exciting is this???
> 
> The good news is we have the firefighter who saved Javier ready to adopt him!
> He's going to let me know when he's available next week to welcome Javier home.
> I'll be in touch with days/times so we can arrange transport from your place to his forever home.
> I just wanted to give you a head's up!
> 
> 
> Javier is adopting Javier Jr!!!!  I am so excited!!!! And I am going to cry. lol   such a sap.



Yay for Javier!  I hope his new person will share pictures so we can still see the little guy, especially when he gets his whiskers back.


----------



## Cindi

Please wish me luck. This is going to be the hardest foster I have ever had. He was badly burned in a fire and is coming right from the vet to me. I usually get them after 3-5 weeks of care by a vet tech. She currently has several injured fosters so I am going this one alone. Well, not quite alone. She is around if I have questions. I am nervous about treating him but I have to give it a try. Another one with burned up whiskers. Here is the Red Paw post:

Hi Fosters - I'm looking for a foster who has experience and knowledge with burns. We have Teddy, 15yo male cat, who suffered burns from a house fire yesterday. Penn Vet reported that they are weening him off of O2 and soaking his feet. He has pretty significant burns on all four paws. They don't think he needs antibiotics at this point and should be released TODAY! I'm looking for someone who can care for Teddy and his burnt paws. He will need to be confined and monitored and his paws will need to be cleaned and burn cream needs to be applied several times a day. Please let me know if you can help with Teddy's recovery.

Now for some good news. Teddy, also injured in a fire yesterday, was released from Penn this evening. He has a long road of recovery ahead, but despite his four burnt paws and two burnt ears (and crazy new haircut), he is a very happy boy (thanks in-part to the pain meds)! He has been eating and drinking and taking his medicine well. Teddy was treated for smoke inhalation, but the most concerning thing at this point are his paw pad burns and burns inside his ears. Teddy was sedated this afternoon so the staff could clip away the singed fur and bits of melted plastic all over him. They also cleaned and scraped away debris from him burnt paws. He is now resting comfortably at RPHQ while his family continues to recover.
We spoke to Teddy's family earlier, they were crying tears of joy that Teddy had made it through the night. They are so incredibly grateful for everyone who helped save him. They even offered to make a donation to Red Paw, but then realized their credit cards were destroyed!! This is the reality the families that we help have to deal with. That is where your donations come it! So thank you again! Your donations are literally saving lives and keeping families together!


----------



## dusty paws

oh cindi what a sweet boy. bless your heart.


----------



## clevercat

My goodness, that poor little guy. Sending lots of love and healing vibes from BBT, Cindi. Also, I am so happy to hear he has people who love him. Get better, Teddy!


----------



## poopsie

Oh poor little man! Hugs to you and Teddy and his peeps


----------



## cats n bags

Stinkums Manor checking in to send a whole buncha healing mojo to the Teddy Bear and his family.


----------



## Cindi

Thanks ladies. I am really nervous but I think I can do it. I ordered a large indoor dog pen so he can be contained but have more room than the wire dog cage. He might be in there a few weeks. He is at RP HQ right now and they say he is very sweet and doesn't get too crazy when they treat his feet. 

Clever, I am also glad he has people that love him and want him back. Knowing he has people that care makes all the extra care he will receive even more worthwhile. In a few month there will be reunion pics and we can all cry. lol


Here is the pen I ordered.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Thanks ladies. I am really nervous but I think I can do it. I ordered a large indoor dog pen so he can be contained but have more room than the wire dog cage. He might be in there a few weeks. He is at RP HQ right now and they say he is very sweet and doesn't get too crazy when they treat his feet.
> 
> Clever, I am also glad he has people that love him and want him back. Knowing he has people that care makes all the extra care he will receive even more worthwhile. In a few month there will be reunion pics and we can all cry. lol




You can do this, Cindi! More hugs and well[emoji74]wishes heading your way. I really need to see if there is a Red Paw equivalent in the UK- I'd love to get involved.


----------



## Cindi

You would be a great foster mom and knowing they have people waiting and missing them keeps that "can I keep him" thought out of your head.   You might try asking your local fire house. The firefighters are usually the ones that call RP when they find a pet or the owners tell them there are pets missing. Cute firefighter. Bonus! 





clevercat said:


> You can do this, Cindi! More hugs and well[emoji74]wishes heading your way. I really need to see if there is a Red Paw equivalent in the UK- I'd love to get involved.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> You would be a great foster mom and knowing they have people waiting and missing them keeps that "can I keep him" thought out of your head.   You might try asking your local fire house. The firefighters are usually the ones that call RP when they find a pet or the owners tell them there are pets missing. Cute firefighter. Bonus!




Lol at the bonus. [emoji7] I wonder if I could set something like this up by myself, for the London area? Hmm. Cindi, do you know anyone at Red Paw who would give me some ideas/background on how it was started up?


----------



## Cindi

I will ask around. I know it was started by a firefighter. She saw what happened to pets in a fire situation. There was no help for them. I know it takes a LOT of money to run. Fundraising has its own department. Volunteers are hard to find. Relationships with vets and and pet care places (like doggie day care) where uninjured dogs can be brought and stay a few days/weeks.

You need to join Facebook. There are plenty of brains to pick there. 





clevercat said:


> Lol at the bonus. [emoji7] I wonder if I could set something like this up by myself, for the London area? Hmm. Cindi, do you know anyone at Red Paw who would give me some ideas/background on how it was started up?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I will ask around. I know it was started by a firefighter. She saw what happened to pets in a fire situation. There was no help for them. I know it takes a LOT of money to run. Fundraising has its own department. Volunteers are hard to find. Relationships with vets and and pet care places (like doggie day care) where uninjured dogs can be brought and stay a few days/weeks.
> 
> *You need to join Facebook*. There are plenty of brains to pick there.


 
Lol, I know. I am SO 20th Century


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Teddy you poor old man!! I am 100% confident you will do well by him Cindy. Plus maybe having extra kitties around will be helpful to his recovery. Can't wait for arrival pics.


----------



## Cindi

Tell me these pics don't break you heart. :cry:  This was Teddy's house. And Teddy right after being pulled out of there. He has plastic melted to his fur. :cry: They had to shave him.


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> Tell me these pics don't break you heart. :cry:  This was Teddy's house. And Teddy right after being pulled out of there. He has plastic melted to his fur. :cry: They had to shave him.




Oh that poor boy!  This is heartbreaking!


----------



## buzzytoes

It's a miracle to me how they even find animals during a fire!


----------



## Cindi

Red Paw has training with first responders just like firefighters or Red Cross. You wouldn't believe some of the situations these animals are pulled out of. The rescuers are really special people. The put their lives at risk to save these furry family members.


----------



## dusty paws

oh that poor sweet boy.


----------



## Cindi

Not sure it this will work. He is at HQ right now. He will be here in a few days. They took some video of his treatment.

https://www.facebook.com/redpawreli...heater&notif_t=like&notif_id=1460568401020309


----------



## Cindi

It's official. Javier will be going to his forever home on Saturday. [emoji30] Happy for him and sad for me. I will post pics of the adoption here as soon as they are posted to Facebook.


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww yay for Javi. He is officially going to Javier Sr?


----------



## Cindi

Yes! The firefighter that saved his life is adopting him. [emoji7] tomorrow at 10:00 I will have to send him on his way. [emoji22]


----------



## clevercat

Good luck, Javy! Happy, happy Furever Home Day, little man. Cindi, sending you {{{hugs}}} for today - I know you'll miss him.


----------



## Cindi

I miss him already but I am so happy for him too. 

Today's the day. Red Paw Emergency Relief fire rescue kitty Javier goes to his new home. He has said goodbye to everyone, played a nice game of red dot, wrestled with Rudy and had one last breakfast with Tommy and Bella. I am so excited for him. He will now be forever loved by the firefighter that saved his life. The perfect ending to this part of his story. Have a great life Javier and Javier Jr.





clevercat said:


> Good luck, Javy! Happy, happy Furever Home Day, little man. Cindi, sending you {{{hugs}}} for today - I know you'll miss him.


----------



## buzzytoes

Happy Gotcha Day Javi!! Enjoy your new life with your hero!!


----------



## Cindi

Just wanted to post a quick pic before the official post. The transport person Javier was not scared at all and they seem to have bonded right away. Oh and he is cute too. Cute firefighter bonus. &#128525; so happy for them both.


----------



## buzzytoes

What a great photo!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Just wanted to post a quick pic before the official post. The transport person Javier was not scared at all and they seem to have bonded right away. Oh and he is cute too. Cute firefighter bonus. [emoji7] so happy for them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330683




So happy to see this update! 
Also - [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Cindi

Red Paw's official post and a pic of Firefighter Javier on scene.  

Yesterday afternoon our injured &#8234;#&#8206;firekitten&#8236;, Javier (named after the Philadelphia Fire Department FD who gave him o2 on-scene after he was pulled out of the fire dwelling by a member of Ladder 3) was adopted by his namesake!
Javier was rushed to Penn Vet for smoke inhalation & burns two months ago, but has fully recovered thanks to Penn's staff and our amazing specialty foster's (than you Cindi & Mary)! After a long road of recovery, yesterday Javier began his new life as the son of a firefighter
Red Paw's mission is to reunite pets once their families recover from the disaster in their home. We made multiple attempts to contact Javier's owner after the fire, but it was determined that he was not an actual resident of the property and all leads from neighbors and the Fire Marshal were dead-ends.
We are thrilled to have Javier stay in the family so to speak! Congrats, great job & stay safe!


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> Red Paw's official post and a pic of Firefighter Javier on scene.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday afternoon our injured &#8234;#&#8206;firekitten&#8236;, Javier (named after the Philadelphia Fire Department FD who gave him o2 on-scene after he was pulled out of the fire dwelling by a member of Ladder 3) was adopted by his namesake!
> 
> Javier was rushed to Penn Vet for smoke inhalation & burns two months ago, but has fully recovered thanks to Penn's staff and our amazing specialty foster's (than you Cindi & Mary)! After a long road of recovery, yesterday Javier began his new life as the son of a firefighter
> 
> Red Paw's mission is to reunite pets once their families recover from the disaster in their home. We made multiple attempts to contact Javier's owner after the fire, but it was determined that he was not an actual resident of the property and all leads from neighbors and the Fire Marshal were dead-ends.
> 
> We are thrilled to have Javier stay in the family so to speak! Congrats, great job & stay safe!




Love!


----------



## Jasmyn

I have been following this thread. So happy for Javier.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Red Paw's official post and a pic of Firefighter Javier on scene.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday afternoon our injured &#8234;#&#8206;firekitten&#8236;, Javier (named after the Philadelphia Fire Department FD who gave him o2 on-scene after he was pulled out of the fire dwelling by a member of Ladder 3) was adopted by his namesake!
> 
> Javier was rushed to Penn Vet for smoke inhalation & burns two months ago, but has fully recovered thanks to Penn's staff and our amazing specialty foster's (than you Cindi & Mary)! After a long road of recovery, yesterday Javier began his new life as the son of a firefighter
> 
> Red Paw's mission is to reunite pets once their families recover from the disaster in their home. We made multiple attempts to contact Javier's owner after the fire, but it was determined that he was not an actual resident of the property and all leads from neighbors and the Fire Marshal were dead-ends.
> 
> We are thrilled to have Javier stay in the family so to speak! Congrats, great job & stay safe!




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; Excellent news!


----------



## poopsie

I'd like to adopt them both


----------



## Hobbsy

So I didn't read through this whole thread....did Cindi get to keep Tommy???


----------



## dusty paws

hooray javi!


----------



## clevercat

Hobbsy said:


> So I didn't read through this whole thread....did Cindi get to keep Tommy???




Yes! [emoji4]


----------



## Cindi

So firefighter Javier posted on Facebook yesterday that kitty Javier will be keeping his name.   I posted that if he wanted to we would not be against posting frequent updates with pics of him and his new baby. You know, just in case he wanted to. We would be ok with it. lol

Hobbsy, yes I did get to keep Tommy. My hubby was planning for him to be my secret birthday present. Best gift ever. He is in my foster room and usually makes friends with the foster kitty.He is the bigger black and white kitty in the breakfast photo above.


----------



## Cindi

Just looked back. I can't believe I started this thread in 2011!!!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Just looked back. I can't believe I started this thread in 2011!!!




Five years, Cindi! Where did that time go!


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> *So firefighter Javier posted on Facebook yesterday that kitty Javier will be keeping his name. *  I posted that if he wanted to we would not be against posting frequent updates with pics of him and his new baby. You know, just in case he wanted to. We would be ok with it. lol
> 
> Hobbsy, yes I did get to keep Tommy. My hubby was planning for him to be my secret birthday present. Best gift ever. He is in my foster room and usually makes friends with the foster kitty.He is the bigger black and white kitty in the breakfast photo above.





I still think they should call him Mijo
Come to think of it I may use it (or Mija) if I am blessed with another furball


----------



## Hobbsy

clevercat said:


> Yes! [emoji4]


Yesssss!!!!!!!! &#10084;&#10084;&#128008;&#128049;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Hobbsy

Cindi said:


> So firefighter Javier posted on Facebook yesterday that kitty Javier will be keeping his name.   I posted that if he wanted to we would not be against posting frequent updates with pics of him and his new baby. You know, just in case he wanted to. We would be ok with it. lol
> 
> Hobbsy, yes I did get to keep Tommy. My hubby was planning for him to be my secret birthday present. Best gift ever. He is in my foster room and usually makes friends with the foster kitty.He is the bigger black and white kitty in the breakfast photo above.


That is so great! !! I started reading this thread at the beginning last night and I kept read because I needed to know if you got to keep him...and then I had to quit reading or I never would have made it up this morning with the alarm! ! Haha! I'm so happy you have him and what a nice hubby wanting to surprise you!!!


----------



## Cindi

I really got lucky to have a husband that is as much of a cat lover as I am. He is worse when it comes to kittens. 





Hobbsy said:


> That is so great! !! I started reading this thread at the beginning last night and I kept read because I needed to know if you got to keep him...and then I had to quit reading or I never would have made it up this morning with the alarm! ! Haha! I'm so happy you have him and what a nice hubby wanting to surprise you!!!


----------



## Cindi

Teddy is finally here. His poor little face and paws. :cry:  Even in the state he's in he is the sweetest cat. He came out of the carrier purring and gave me his belly to rub. He has been laying at my feet or on my lap all night. Also he is HUGE! They didn't tell me how big he was. I had to get my hubby to carry him up the steps. He should be here about 2 weeks. His people are missing him and they are working hard to get things together so they can bring him home. Hopefully he will look a little better in 2 weeks. They only shaved the parts that were either burned or has plastic melted to them so he looks a bit of a wreck. Tommy really wants to give him a bath but Teddy is not sure about him yet. Another super sweet foster. I really have been lucky.


----------



## chessmont

Aww poor Teddy does look bedraggled.  Glad he has his people wanting him back ASAP!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Teddy is finally here. His poor little face and paws. :cry:  Even in the state he's in he is the sweetest cat. He came out of the carrier purring and gave me his belly to rub. He has been laying at my feet or on my lap all night. Also he is HUGE! They didn't tell me how big he was. I had to get my hubby to carry him up the steps. He should be here about 2 weeks. His people are missing him and they are working hard to get things together so they can bring him home. Hopefully he will look a little better in 2 weeks. They only shaved the parts that were either burned or has plastic melted to them so he looks a bit of a wreck. Tommy really wants to give him a bath but Teddy is not sure about him yet. Another super sweet foster. I really have been lucky.




What a beautiful boy! So glad Tommy is on hand (on paw?) to help him settle in [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh poor Teddy!!! Glad to hear his personality hasn't been effected much.


----------



## Cindi

Teddy is seriously the largest cat I have ever seen. He is even bigger than my 25+ pound Mainecoon boys. Luckily he is as sweet as he is big. I found him in my desk chair this morning and when I moved him he got on my desk. He will not be denied his petting! He seems to be doing really well even though he still looks a mess. I don't think he is in any pain and he is healing up well.I feel a little bad for him. Bella and Whirly do not like him at all. They walk around growling and hissing at him. He ignores them but I still wish they would accept him. At least Tommy likes him. I saw Teddy rub on him yesterday so at least he has one friend.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Teddy is seriously the largest cat I have ever seen. He is even bigger than my 25+ pound Mainecoon boys. Luckily he is as sweet as he is big. I found him in my desk chair this morning and when I moved him he got on my desk. He will not be denied his petting! He seems to be doing really well even though he still looks a mess. I don't think he is in any pain and he is healing up well.I feel a little bad for him. Bella and Whirly do not like him at all. They walk around growling and hissing at him. He ignores them but I still wish they would accept him. At least Tommy likes him. I saw Teddy rub on him yesterday so at least he has one friend.




Cindi, he's gorgeous! He looks like his name, doesn't he [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039; How's he getting on after his first few days at Casa Cindi?


----------



## Cindi

He is doing great. He is quite a needy cat though. He would like someone to pet him 24/7. He stands on the side of my desk and gives me the stinkeye when I'm working. lol  I put him on my lap and pet him for a few minutes but it is never enough. He is such a sweet boy. Bella still hisses at him. Whirly will only growl if he gets right next to her. He walks by like she isn't even there. lol  In about a week he will go home to his people. I think he is an only cat now   so he will have all the attention.


----------



## MarkPolskon

What a cuties


----------



## Jasmyn

Oh...Teddy  I want to give him a real big hug. And Tommy is such a wonderful host!


----------



## Cindi

Teddy's people are finally ready to take him back. They will be living in a trailer on the property as they rebuild the house. He still looks a bit rough but so much better. I will miss him but I know he will be much happier somewhere he can have attention 24/7.   He's just a giant lovebug. He will be home by Saturday afternoon. I will ,as always, try not to cry until the transport volunteer leaves. lol  Such a sap.


----------



## buzzytoes

Aww so glad he is getting to go back to his peeps so quickly!!


----------



## poopsie

AWwwwwwwwww Teddy 

I bet his peeps missed him something awful


----------



## dusty paws

handsome boy he looks so much better! best wishes to you teddy!


----------



## Cindi

Teddy is so big that his bed is just the right size for 2 normal sized cats. Bellis and Tommy took over Teddy's bed. In fact that has become Bellis' bed of choice. Teddy doesn't seem too upset. He is happy as can be in Bellis' ladybug bed.   I'm sure they are going to miss his bed when he's gone. lol


----------



## Cindi

Tomorrow is the big day. Teddy will be going home. He is having one last dinner with Tommy and Bella (must be an only cat). All his stuff is packed and ready to go. I am really going to miss the big guy. I will post official reunion pics as soon as they are posted to Facebook.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Bella, it's so sad to see how she doesn't get along with the other cats at all.

Poor Teddy still looks rough but I bet being back with his people will give him extra healing powers.


----------



## Cindi

Still waiting for his reunion post. It's funny, Bella does not like it when cats fight. Teddy let Tommy know he did NOT need a bath. Tommy was yowling, Teddy was just holding him down, no harm done. Bella comes running over and hisses at Teddy. 30 pound Teddy. 5 pound Bella. She was protecting her brother. It was so cute. I laughed about it all day. [emoji4]


----------



## Cindi

They finally posted Teddy's reunion pics. The owner was crying. UGH! I don't think I could do the actual reunion. They would cry and make me cry. :cry: She is so happy to have her baby back. I just love reunions.  The Red Paw post:

Remember Teddy? Seriously injured in a fire in New Jersey five weeks ago. After a long and painful recovery from burns to his face, ears and all four paws, tonight Teddy is all healed up and back with his family!
We got a phone call from Teddy's owner a little while ago, thanking us again for all we did for him. She is SO happy he is "home" and SO incredibly thankful he is alive. He was cuddling in bed with her when she called us!
They still have a long road of rebuilding ahead of them, their house was completely destroyed and they lost several pets and all of their belongings, but at least now they have each other! Thank you to everyone who donated to Teddy's medical care! And thanks to his foster, Cindi P., for helping to nurse him back to health so he could see his family again. And thanks to our transport volunteers, Lisa and Lindsey, for brining Teddy home!


----------



## pukasonqo

i enjoy reading this thread and just wanted to give cindi and the other ladies who foster in this forum a big round of applause and a thank you! you do an awesome job
i am surprised tommy and his healing baths were not mentioned, nevermind, thank you tommy!


----------



## clevercat

I love a happily ever after ending! You did - as always - a great job there, Cindi {{{hugs}}}.


----------



## Cindi

Thanks ladies. I really enjoy foster for Red Paw. My problem with fostering for other organizations is most of the cats don't have a home waiting. I fall in love and end up keeping them. Then I don't have room to foster more. Also I learn a lot from Red Paw. I am not a vet tech but I have learned a lot more than basic pet care from these injured rescue cats. I really get a lot out of it.

MOST of the foster cats really love Tommy. Most. Teddy was not a fan. Oh well, you can't please everyone.


----------



## buzzytoes

Aww I love that you can see how happy his owner is to have him home. I bet those are the kinds of pics that make it all worth while!


----------



## Cindi

Definitely. At least when I cry at the pics of them crying no one can see me. lol 




buzzytoes said:


> Aww I love that you can see how happy his owner is to have him home. I bet those are the kinds of pics that make it all worth while!


----------



## dusty paws

awww so sweet - thanks for sharing cindi!


----------



## poopsie

Oh that poor woman! The 'lost several pets' would be the end of me.


----------



## Cindi

Me too. And then to be separated from your other pets that are badly injured. I would lose my mind. I understand why they don't allow the clients to call the fosters but I don't agree with it 100%. The clients are given weekly updates from the fosters including pics. That wouldn't be enough for me.





poopsie said:


> Oh that poor woman! The 'lost several pets' would be the end of me.


----------



## mp4

That poor woman!  Thank you Cindi for helping one of her beloved pets that survived.


----------



## Cindi

I really enjoy it. 





mp4 said:


> That poor woman!  Thank you Cindi for helping one of her beloved pets that survived.



Unfortunately there are always more in need. It's fire season. Meet Vincent. He will be here some time this week. He looks like trouble too with his orangy goodness.   He is not injured so just needs a place to stay.

Hi Fosters,

This little guy needs a temporary foster! Vincent is an 11mo male orange tabby.
He was displaced by a multi unit fire. Red Paw has many many animals at the moment and we need your help!


----------



## clevercat

O hai sweetie! You are going to have a lovely 'holiday' with Aunty Cindi.


----------



## Cindi

Vincent is here!

Red Paw fire rescue Vincent is settling in. He is still not 100% confident out in the room and has been using the space under my desk as home base. He did come out to play and have some breakfast. I'm sure by the end of the day he will be all settled in. He is still hissing at my cats, and they are still walking around like he isn't here. lol None of them are worried about him so hopefully he will have an easier integration than Teddy did.  Look at that face! He is adorable. I just love the orange boys.


----------



## clevercat

Oh, I do love the orinjy boys! Welcome to your safe place to rest, Vincent!


----------



## buzzytoes

Strangely, he looks like he has a lot more growing to do, even though he should be full grown! He is a very handsome boy with a little exotic in his orangyness!


----------



## Cindi

He is going to be a big boy. Long and tall. Maybe some Oriental shorthair in there. It didn't take long for him to settle in. He is very sweet but is into everything. I am going to have to kitten proof the place. He loves petting and catnip and treats. No cat can resist Temptation treats. Even Sabrina came out to share with "another foster cat?? Ick!" lol


----------



## jenny70

He certainly looks like he's made himself right at home!  Such a handsome boy!


----------



## Cindi

Well Vincent has definitely made himself at home now. He will NOT get off my desk. I put him down must be 100 times in 2 days. Finally I gave up and put a bed up there for him. Such a sucker. AT least he does stay in the bed which keeps him from being right in front of my face. lol


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Well Vincent has definitely made himself at home now. He will NOT get off my desk. I put him down must be 100 times in 2 days. Finally I gave up and put a bed up there for him. Such a sucker. AT least he does stay in the bed which keeps him from being right in front of my face. lol





OMG he's *smiling*!!!!!!

What an adorable boy


----------



## Cindi

That smile was right after I asked him if he was supposed to be on my desk!   The nerve.





poopsie said:


> OMG he's *smiling*!!!!!!
> 
> What an adorable boy


----------



## Cindi

Poor Vincent, he just wants everyone to love him. Sabrina was on my desk when Vincent jumped up and rubbed on her. The look on her face. OMG   She gave him a swat like are you out of your damn mind????!!!!!! He backed off and went to go to his bed on my desk. Sorry, occupied. lol  I guess I should be glad he didn't try to cram in there with Bella.


----------



## clevercat

Vincent has such an expressive little face. I &#10084;&#65039; the photo of him smiling.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Vincent is probably wondering how someone could possibly not like him.


----------



## Cindi

I really wish could have taken a pic of her face. Her eyes were HUGE! I have never seen such an indignant look.  No one bothers the queen and they especially don't touch her. [emoji16] it will be 4 years next month since she came back to me.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> I really wish could have taken a pic of her face. Her eyes were HUGE! I have never seen such an indignant look.  No one bothers the queen and they especially don't touch her. [emoji16] *it will be 4 years next month since she came back to me*.



No freaking way


----------



## clevercat

^^^ What poopsie said. Four YEARS?? Where did that go?


----------



## Cindi

I just looked back and it was March 15th 2012. Page freaking 13!!!!  lol


----------



## Cindi

Red Paw fire rescue Vincent had a lovely 3 day weekend. I introduced him to laser dot chasing and feathers on a stick. Last night he had dinner with the crew. Bella (must be an only cat), Tommy, and Bellis. No matter what I do I can't keep him off my desk. I put a bed up there, he moved to sit on my keyboard. I put him down again and got up on the file cabinet next to my desk.  What can I do??? I am powerless against that always smiling, always smug face. lol


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Red Paw fire rescue Vincent had a lovely 3 day weekend. I introduced him to laser dot chasing and feathers on a stick. Last night he had dinner with the crew. Bella (must be an only cat), Tommy, and Bellis. No matter what I do I can't keep him off my desk. I put a bed up there, he moved to sit on my keyboard. I put him down again and got up on the file cabinet next to my desk.  What can I do??? I am powerless against that always smiling, always smug face. lol



Vincent is such a sweetheart! I love his permasmile, I'm sure his family can;t wait to get him home!


----------



## poopsie

So damn cute


----------



## Cindi

Vincent has been officially surrendered.  I hate people. Red Paw tried and tried to contact the owner but they never returned the call. I know Vincent will find a much better home than the one had. It just makes me sad that his people don't care at all what happens to him. One of the RP transport volunteers is interested in Vincent and just needs to talk her hubby into it.  Need the "adopt him" chant please. lol  If he says no Vincent will go to the RP adoption cages at the ASPCA. They are of course no kill and have been wonderful at helping to get RP animals adopted. It's sad that we even need their help. How can you not want your baby back? I don't get it. I know there are some that are not able to take their pets back but to not even return a call???? ullhair:


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> Vincent has been officially surrendered.  I hate people. Red Paw tried and tried to contact the owner but they never returned the call. I know Vincent will find a much better home than the one had. It just makes me sad that his people don't care at all what happens to him. One of the RP transport volunteers is interested in Vincent and just needs to talk her hubby into it.  Need the "adopt him" chant please. lol  If he says no Vincent will go to the RP adoption cages at the ASPCA. They are of course no kill and have been wonderful at helping to get RP animals adopted. It's sad that we even need their help. How can you not want your baby back? I don't get it. I know there are some that are not able to take their pets back but to not even return a call???? ullhair:




Will they deliver? I would take him in a New York nanosecond. How could anyone not want that smiling face in their lives? They must be very sad sacks of sh!t indeed.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Vincent has been officially surrendered.  I hate people. Red Paw tried and tried to contact the owner but they never returned the call. I know Vincent will find a much better home than the one had. It just makes me sad that his people don't care at all what happens to him. One of the RP transport volunteers is interested in Vincent and just needs to talk her hubby into it.  Need the "adopt him" chant please. lol  If he says no Vincent will go to the RP adoption cages at the ASPCA. They are of course no kill and have been wonderful at helping to get RP animals adopted. It's sad that we even need their help. How can you not want your baby back? I don't get it. I know there are some that are not able to take their pets back but to not even return a call???? ullhair:



whaaaaaatttttt???? seriously I do. not. understand these people..... All I can say is if his previous family felt it was that easy to give up this sweet boy, then they do not deserve him. I hope he finds an amazing home. Somewhere filled with loves, cuddles, and treaties.


----------



## Cindi

It worked!!! The adopt him vibes worked!!! A very nice RP transport volunteer will be adopting him, Her hubby said yes! So happy for them. AND she lives close by and is a Facebook friend so I will get updates. And he has 3 female cats to play with. Perfection. So happy the idiots didn't get him back. They don't deserve him.


----------



## dusty paws

yay for red paw vincent! so glad that it's all working out for him


----------



## jenny70

Great news!  Yay Vincent!!


----------



## clevercat

I am so happy for Vincent! Yay! Happy Furever Home, little man


----------



## cats n bags

Yay for Vincent!  

I hope his new people have a desk...  :giggles:


----------



## Cindi

To be fair I did warm them that he wants to be wherever his people are. And I post often on Facebook so she is aware. She said he will fit right in with her 3 girls. I know he will be excited about the extra room to run. He was getting a little tired of only having one room. She is picking him up this afternoon. Actually 3 of the pics I sent to convince her hubby were of him on my desk.





cats n bags said:


> Yay for Vincent!
> 
> I hope his new people have a desk...  :giggles:


----------



## Cindi

Vincent is doing great in his new home! He already is "helping" mom with her paperwork. They are in love with him. Hubby slept in his room (guest room) the first night.


----------



## clevercat

Vincent looks so happy!


----------



## Cindi

She just sent me another one of Vincent on his forever desk. lol


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> She just sent me another one of Vincent on his forever desk. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382168




still smiling I see


----------



## mp4

Cindi said:


> She just sent me another one of Vincent on his forever desk. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382168



This fills my heart!  Sometimes something bad turns into something really good!!!!  Hooray for Vincent cat karma working its magic


----------



## Cindi

Vincent update. He is doing great. They changed his name to Dexter. He has met his 3 sisters and they are all getting along fine. They are not friends yet but they do all sit in the same room with no hissing or fights. Great progress in just a few days. Here is a pic of his sister Dori hanging out. She was also a Red Paw surrender.


----------



## poopsie

Dori is a very pritty kitty


----------



## dusty paws

dori you are lovely! i hope you are having fun with dexter!


----------



## buzzytoes

So glad he is settling in with his sisters!


----------



## Cindi

One more Vincent/Dexter update. His sisters have accepted him and they ignore him unless he accidentally bumps into them. Then he gets a swat. lol  Yesterday he was overseeing the vacuuming. With that done he watched the chipmunks in the yard ( you can see his sister watching him) then settled on the heated cat bed. Because when it's 90 outside a heated cat bed is just the thing. lol  AT least he didn't climb to the top of the screen door. I think my Rudy was a bad influence. lol


----------



## sdkitty

Cindi said:


> View attachment 3387662
> View attachment 3387663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more Vincent/Dexter update. His sisters have accepted him and they ignore him unless he accidentally bumps into them. Then he gets a swat. lol  Yesterday he was overseeing the vacuuming. With that done he watched the chipmunks in the yard ( you can see his sister watching him) then settled on the heated cat bed. Because when it's 90 outside a heated cat bed is just the thing. lol  AT least he didn't climb to the top of the screen door. I think my Rudy was a bad influence. lol


so cute....I love an orange tabby.....good for you for the good work you do Cindi


----------



## poopsie

I love a happy ending ::::::::::::sniff sniff::::::::::::::


----------



## dazzlepuff

Thought I'd ask the experts on here  for some advice  - I've just taken in my first foster cats, a pair of very shy and timid siblings from another foster home who couldn't keep them anymore. I've kept them in a seperate room since Monday to ease them into their new situation, but as they showed an interest in exploring the house I let them go on a little walkabout yesterday and the night before. Up to then they've been doing the typical scared cat thing and hid in the corner, and I've popped in a couple of times a day for about 20minutes each time to feed them, empty the litterbox and get them used to having me around. The girl has come around, and while she doesn't trust me fully yet she let's me stroke her, but the boy was crying for most of the night wandering around (he had another cat friend in his old place that I think he might be calling for) and has now taken up recidence under my bed where he's been all day. Is there anything I could be doing apart from giving them time to adjust to ease the transition for them?


----------



## buzzytoes

Time is your friend! Just hang out in your room and talk to him, watch TV, etc.


----------



## loveydovey35

Beautiful! I had never read that one before, touched to my core, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cindi

Anyone remember NIcholas? He was a Red Paw fire rescue kitty that I fostered for a while. His owner couldn't take him back so he was put up for adoption. He finally found a perfect home to live out his last years. He passed away yesterday.   He was older when I fostered him and his health was not great. His adopter made his last years his best years. I am really going to miss him. His adopter posted pics and updates now and then on Facebook. RIP sweet Nicholas. You were loved by many.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Anyone remember NIcholas? He was a Red Paw fire rescue kitty that I fostered for a while. His owner couldn't take him back so he was put up for adoption. He finally found a perfect home to live out his last years. He passed away yesterday.   He was older when I fostered him and his health was not great. His adopter made his last years his best years. I am really going to miss him. His adopter posted pics and updates now and then on Facebook. RIP sweet Nicholas. You were loved by many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478546



I remember Nicholas...so sorry to hear this news. He was a special little man and I'm so glad that his final years were full of love. Play hard up at the Bridge, little boy


----------



## buzzytoes

Aww sweet Nicholas. He looks like he must have had some kidney issues - that greasy fur and skinny body. Hope he was comfortable. I am sure his owners were glad to at least have had a little time with him. So sorry it wasn't a happier update for you Cindy.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Cindi

He did have kidney issues, thyroid issues and diabetic. His owner doted on him and loved him very much. He was comfortable right to the end when she had to make that horrible choice. These little creatures can really rip your heart out, even when they are not yours.


----------



## Pradagal

Cindi said:


> He did have kidney issues, thyroid issues and diabetic. His owner doted on him and loved him very much. He was comfortable right to the end when she had to make that horrible choice. These little creatures can really rip your heart out, even when they are not yours.



They sure can....they bring MUCH love and are so so worth it!!!


----------



## Cindi

Pradagal said:


> They sure can....they bring MUCH love and are so so worth it!!!



I agree. Even having to suffer every time I let one go I would not want to have a life without them. They add so much.


----------



## Pradagal

Cindi said:


> I agree. Even having to suffer every time I let one go I would not want to have a life without them. They add so much.



Absolutely!!   When I got my kitten a couple of years ago, he broke his leg when he was 7 months old and I had to take him to U of M for surgery because nobody was able to perform it.  I have over $10,000 in my little fur boy.   He is now 2 years old and love him so much!!!   I would be devastated without him.  Some people call me crazy, but they are the one who do not have pets in their lives.


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww I'm sorry to hear Nicholas crossed the rainbow bridge.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cindi

So I just started fostering for a new rescue. They get most of their cats by pulling the urgent cases from the local animal shelter. It is not a no-kill shelter.    They pulled this little girl yesterday. Her name is Sparkle.She is 5-6 weeks, has a URI and open sores on all four feet and her face. UGH! My partner in crime (fostering that is) Mary is going to keep her for about 1 week to get her through the worst of the medical needs. She is an amazing vet tech. Then she will come to me. Send good thoughts to this little angel she has had a very hard life up until now.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here is the rescue, The Philly Kitty Rescue, they pull mostly special needs cats. UGH! My weakness. Must only foster and not adopt more. Hubby is a good guy and I would like him to stay. lol


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh goodness the poor dear is so tiny!!! All the bestest healing juju to you sweet baby girl.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> So I just started fostering for a new rescue. They get most of their cats by pulling the urgent cases from the local animal shelter. It is not a no-kill shelter.    They pulled this little girl yesterday. Her name is Sparkle.She is 5-6 weeks, has a URI and open sores on all four feet and her face. UGH! My partner in crime (fostering that is) Mary is going to keep her for about 1 week to get her through the worst of the medical needs. She is an amazing vet tech. Then she will come to me. Send good thoughts to this little angel she has had a very hard life up until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491123
> 
> 
> Here is the rescue, The Philly Kitty Rescue, they pull mostly special needs cats. UGH! My weakness. Must only foster and not adopt more. Hubby is a good guy and I would like him to stay. lol


poor little girl! I hope she starts feeling better soon


----------



## Pradagal

Oh my goodness...so sad☹️️.  Poor little thing.  Pulls at my heart strings.


----------



## Cindi

Can you believe she is not even 1 pound? She made it through the night and is eating well. So far so good.


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww sparkle is so tiny. I'm glad to hear she's eating well. Hoping for a speedy recovery for this little girl. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Can you believe she is not even 1 pound? She made it through the night and is eating well. So far so good.


Oh my, that poor little scrap! Holding good thoughts and sending prayers.


----------



## Pradagal

How is sparkle doing?


----------



## Cindi

Sparkle is doing great! she is getting bigger and feeling much better. I am leaving for vacation soon so she is still with Mary. If she has not been adopted by the time I get home she will come here for a while.


----------



## Cindi

New pic from today. Her poor little rat tail. [emoji17]


----------



## Cindi




----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> View attachment 3510492



This is one bee-yoo-tiful girl!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh she is looking so much better!!


----------



## Cindi

Sparkle is doing much better now. Even though she will always be little she is now very healthy and ready to be spayed and find a forever home.


----------

